# Stacey's Trail



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

*Before & During pregnancy * 

-This will be my journal for my journey on getting pregnant. I plan on working out hard, and eating clean, staying lean & muscular.
-Also my journal on Doctor's notes, and keeping track of my AF, etc. SO Guys beware.

I have been doing a lot of cardio- because I enjoy it, and it relieves a lot of stress. And I definalty don't want to be stressed out in the next few months. 

My goals:
 (well we Know the number one goal..hehe to get pregnant)

- eat lots of veggies, and a small piece of fruit everyday. (Strawberries or green apples, or red grapes)
- do cardio 4-5 times a week for more than 35 minutes (no prob)
- Weights 4 times a week (or more)
-limit sugar intake!!!!
-take my vitamins EVERY day
-limit caffeine (I usually don't have much though- haven't had a diet coke in 2 weeks. But I do drink one cup a coffee maybe twice a week)

And my journey begins...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2004)

Good luck Stacey!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 10, 2004)

Good luck Stacey  I am senind all good thoughts to you


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

OH And to start my journal off with GREAT NEWS- I passed my test with the job interview I went on!! (I Suck at test) So I'm on to the next step in the interviewing process...and the guy who told me this said I have a pretty good chance on getting the job!!!  OMG!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

Amen on cardio relieving stress!!! I wish you the BEST of luck honey, you are one of the sweetest girls!!!!!! I can just picture you smiling every time I read one of your posts! Oh, oops, thats your avi  *HUGS*


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks YM & SS!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

Thats awesome!!!!! And no offense but your looks will definately help, we are more easily persuaded by attractive people... 
*umm..*Drool*..how much did you say that house was? *drool* LOL


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

LMAO At ya Greeky!!!!! You are SO Sweet too!! And I do smile a ton when I'm reading all of you guys posts! Ya'll make my day

Yep, thats why I do cardio--helps me stay levelheaded..and thin- since I don't do no carb days anymore.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

LMAO At Greeky!!!!! Thanks girl SO much!!! Ya know, thats what my friend told me too. He said that looks do matter in this kinda of job! (kinda sad to say though-but oh well. If it helps get me a job, then I'm alllll for it!!!)


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

Plus you look innocent..not like the type that would try to trick or scam you, thats important 

i wish cardio helped me stay thin..but Im not thin to begin with!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 10, 2004)

MORNING!!!!  See you selected a good name!!

So, how was last night


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

A new journal for ya Stacey, yipeeeeeeee! 

Congrats on the 'preg plans'. I hope everything goes as planned.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

hmmm ... getting pregnant hey ...  

Yeah ... how was last night?  

Is the job for the home sales position?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

Good luck with trying to get pregnant and the new job interviews!!!

BTW, do NOT tell them you are trying to have a baby!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

Stacey!   Congrats on passing that test!   You'll ace the interview!  Just bat those big blue eyes at them!  Show confidence and act like you are the one!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey everyone~ Thanks sooo much!!!! 
You know how to make me smile!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks greekie-- I'm glad I don't look like a scammer--hehehe

Babsie-- Last night was great thanks!!!

NT:  Hey honey-- yep thats the place its for!!  I heard I might get a car allowance also & my own office!! Finally! Not getting my hopes up..but I am happy that I passed the test- that alone makes me feel great, ya know.
Gives me a lot of confidence!

Butterfly- hey sweetie- Thanks! How are you feeling today? Thanks for the tips--no way- I would never tell them I'm trying to get pregnant- but thanks for reminding me!!

Jodie- Hey girl!! You are to sweet- thanks! I will definatly show tons of confindence!!!!  How are ya?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

your own office ... that would be pretty cool!    and a car allowance?  Does that mean you can rent/lease/buy a car or just use your car with the company paying you a certain amount?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey NT! I know how great would my own office be!!! Yes- They MIGHT be giving me a car allowance -- I would have to buy a new car. (Or used with in 2 years old) I signed a form saying that "IF YOU DO NOT HAVE A 4 door car/suv, or if it is not with in two years old, you must purchase one within 60 days of employment"

Sooo I would have to, I have a 2001 camaro! But its okay, I was planning on getting rid of it one day anyway.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

that would be pretty cool!  Good luck with the interview


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

Thank you NT!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

Last nights workout:
3/9/04

25 minute jog/powerwalk outdoors

-Stepups (on 14 inch step) with weights- 2 10lb weights in each hand, bringing knee up on the step parts. 
  3 sets of 12 (rotating legs)
-Lunges w/ 2 10lb dumbbells. 2 sets of 20
-pile' squats w/ 15lb db  3 sets of 15

-taebo kicks, (backwards, frontwards & to the side) FUN! 
-aerobic work on my step
-LOTS of ab work


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

Meals today: 3/10/04

Meal 1: low carb bagel, 2 eggwhites, 1 tbsp nat. pb, 5 red grapes

Meal 2: Protein shake (30gram proteinpwd. - 90 calories)
            4 red grapes
            1/3cup fiber one

snack:  2 homemade oatmeal cookies--healthy- Atherjen's recipe

Meal 3: Leancuize low carb dinner (10grams of carbs)
             with 1 cup of greenbeans 
           (they never put enough veggies in those frozen meals)

Meal 4: 5oz. deer sausage, 1 cup lettuce, handful of peanuts


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Stace!!  Want to wish you the best of luck with everything!! you certainly deserve it!  
Congrads on passing that test, I truly hope you get that job!! 

yummmyy deer sausage!!  and my cookies!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Jen!! Thank you so much!!!! 

I know, now when I eat deer sausage I think of you sometimes...hehe!!! Your cookies are GREAT! I'm snacking on one right now.  YUM


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Are you allowed on the computer at work now Stacey? Or are ya sneakin on!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

No I'm being Sneaky!!!  Nobody has been around me lately!
Plus I have horrible cramps- & don't feel like moving around.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

ya little sneak ...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

I know!!!


----------



## david (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Gorgeous!  

It's cool that you're doing this!  I look forward to following this!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

THANKS DAVID!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

So when do you go for your next interview?

Who's the home builder?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Butterfly! I don't know when my next interview is--all that information came from my friend who hooked me up with all this. He is trustworthy- so I'm hoping he is right that they do want to meet with me again.

It's Royce homes. I think if I start off small then I can move up to David weekly! Ya Know.  I really want to work for David Weekly, so if this doesn't turn out, I'm applying there


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh kewlllllllllllllllll.  They have pretty homes!!!

Oh, good morning Stacey!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

No workout last night--my cramps were miserable But I feel a tad better today.

(It's okay, I worked out good Monday, & Tuesday--& I will tonight)

Meals Today: 3/11

M1:  4 eggwhites, 1/3 cup oats, 1 tbsp Nat. pb

M2:  red grapes, 4 oz. deer sausage

M3:  Protein shake (30grams whey w/ water)
        Oatmeal cookie (tiny)

M4:  5oz. deer sausage, 1 cup green beans, 1/4c peanuts


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah they do!! 

Good Morning Jodie! How are you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Stacey  

Everybody's eating cookies! I want some


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey hon!

Mine are atherjen's Recipe--so They are VERY Healthy for me!!!
Made with whole wheat flour, eggs, oats, splenda, etc... 

and so yummy!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Still no AF! I was suppose to get her between Feb. 19th and the 22nd. I posted a question on a pregnancy forum.. to see if any girls went through this after getting off the pill. I did read online that some women do not start for over a YEAR after getting off the pill--and that means, no ovulating. I hope I start soon.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm good.  Kinda sleepy today.  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Me tooooo! I just took a green tea tablet though- it helped a little. I miss my effedrine SOOO Much-- my cravings have been out of whack lately And I'm sleeeeeepy!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Stace  Wow, I have a LOT to catch up on! I'm sorry I haven't been visitining you much lately!
Applying for a new job? That's great sweetie, I really hope it works out! Your looks definately help  I'd buy a house from you any day! 
My period has been all out of whack since I stopped BC too. This month I don't think I'm getting it. I got off them in September and I'm still not back to normal  I had been on them for 5 years, so it takes a while to get the hormones working right again. Did you take a pregnancy test?

Have a great day sweetie


----------



## jstar (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Stacey 

I am SOOO EXCITED for you hun! I hope you get this new job. Will you be a realtor? (Sorry if I missed that ) I will keep my fingers crossed for you! 

I am sure you will have a baby soon. It might take a little bit to get the BC pills out of your system but I am sure it will happen for you Just keep tryin' 

I'll be watching with anticipation! *HUGS*


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

HEY JENNY!!! Ohhh honey, I know your busy, don't ever apologize!!!! I'm so excited for you and Justin!!!!  Really, your period is messed up too. When did you get off the pill??
Thanks for the info-thats what I have been reading lately--just super curious, ya know.

yes- my doctor took a blood test on me last Wednesday to make sure I wasn't preggo-- And it came back negative.

Hope you have a fabulous time with Justin-- Oh and I'm sending you something in the mail


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

Why did you stop ephedrine Stacey?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

umm--oops I thought I had your address Jenny, can you PM me with it please?!! thank you!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Greekie--
Because I want to get pregnant soon, and I figured I should get off of it NOW--and get use to it now, rather than get off of it when I'm pregnant, and then be stressed b/c I can't have it..ya know?? I didn't take much anyway- maybe 2 (dietfuels) a day--my heart can't handle it also.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

oh good idea! I didnt think of that!

I might start using ephedrine as summer gets closer..I don't fit into a lot of my cute summer stuff and it bothers me..a lot..


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

I hear ya honey, all my summer shorts & stuff is kinda tight too--


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2004)

Stacey, good luck on the the next process of the job.  I hope you get it.

Secondly, good luck with getting pregnant.  I think you are on the right track with the new diet and limiting the caffeine and keeping up with your cardio.  They say the less stress you can inflict on your body, the better your chances of keeping your cycle and ovulation in check and getting pregnant.    I can see that you have a clear goal and you are set to begin working on it.

I'll keep you in my prayers honey.  Have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

awww FG--can you be anymore SWEETER??!!!!!! You are soo soo kind--thank you so much! I am trying to watch everything--eat a little better even though it makes me feel fat, and want to not eat... uggggg...

I wish I was ovulating--but I don't think I am at all!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I hear ya honey, all my summer shorts & stuff is kinda tight too--




So are mine!!!!!  K.  We're going to do this together girl.


Hey...I have an idea...................I'll post in in the "Girls Whoring Thread!"


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Yep it sucks. My legs have a lot of muscle though--except in the upper part.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2004)

Stacey, I have all of my TTC stuff left, you want it?  I'll be happy to send it to you


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Your what??? TTC (Trying to conceive???)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yep, I bought a bunch of stuff from TTC.com....and I never used it all, some of the stuff hasn't even been opened.  There's a book with all kinds of TTC tips and everything.   I'll be happy to send this stuff too you if you want it?  I'm not using it and I don't plan to.   Once we get to the point to where we wanna start trying again, I'm going to do the ovulation monitoring with my doctor.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Why don't you want it girl???? 

Your not trying right now?????


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2004)

hi Stacey


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2004)

I can't believe you're still online stacey...did you get a computer at home?

Yeah, I don't want them.   We've decided to do the ovulation monitoring with my doctor's office and we're just going to do one treatment at a time, ya know.

If you don't want them, that's okay, but if you do, just let me know, I'll mail them tomorrow


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey Stacey.....how are you today honey?   ARe you feeling okay today?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 12, 2004)

Stacey


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi.............................hi...........HI


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey Nt! How are you?J
Hey Tammy???How are ya today? Don???t worry about sending me that stuff girl???I know it costs a lot???but If I???m not pregnant in 6 months then we will talk Thank you though!!! You are wonderful.

Hi Babsie~~ J How are ya??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

HEY FG~ what time was it that you said last night you couldn't believe I was online?? I left work at 5pm and my computer at home is broke..just curious!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm great .. I get to go home, well not home, but I get to be with my wife and daughter (I'm on course) ... we're going skiing.  My daughter is so very excited about 'teaching' me to snowboard.  I think it will a lot of fun.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

Ohhh thats right-- I read somewhere you were going skiing!! I LOVE to ski!! have a great time NT!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 12, 2004)

it should be fun ... I have only snowboarded once ... and I spent a fair amount of time on my bum ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm doing okay.  slight joint pain today in my right hip....ooooouuuchie


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

owie babsie--hope that goes away... I have been having Knee trouble All weeK Hurts real bad when I jog.

NT-- GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2004)

We went skiing once.  I liked it but I detested the cold


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

anyone else bored silly at work today?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

I wish I was--today I'm busy!!

And I'm going to lunch with a coworker--I don't want to go, but she always ask me so I am going today!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

Tell her you have to come visit a friend that is bored.  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

LAST NIGHTS WORKOUT- MARCH 11

Cardio: 6PM to 6:45PM~~ 45 minutes Powerwalk/ JOG (but didn't jog for more than 10 min. b/c my knee has been bothering me)

Cardio Again at 8pm-- ( I was getting the munchies, so I decided to take Cody out for another powerwalk to fight that food)-
We went for 15 minutes (jogged too)

Total Cardio- 60 minutes - YEAH! 

Weights- lots of leg stuff

also did step work on My firm stepper

Bicep curls
Shoulder press
Tricep extention
lunges
tricep dip
Abs on my Ball 
abs on ab roller

ummmmm?? I did a lot more but can't remember. I need to bring my book-- I right it all down in a Discovery channel training guide I got from them


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

hehehehe!!! She just cancelled on me--yeah!! She said I could go with her, but she is going to lunch with her best friend that just called and asked her. I'm glad- I have errands to run!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

Did your membership thing for Bally's ever make it?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

AND...if your running errands this way...pop in and say HI


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

ohhh yes I go to Balleys on the weekends!!  It's too far from my house. I was going every day for 3 weeks when I got it.  

I like that place--but I like 24hour WAYYYYYYY BETTER!!! 

I'm going towards the galleria--I just gotta get powder then get me something healthy to eat!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

wrong direction.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

LoL~~ Sorrrrrrrrrry!! 

I went and got me a salad at Krogers-- lots & lots of eggwhites on it!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

March 12, 2004

My sister is turning 21 Tomorrow--omg!  

Meals-

meal one: 
1/4c oats
5 eggwhites
1 tbsp nat. pb

Meal two:
2 cups lettuce, some green peppers, a few cucumber slices, 
LOTS of eggwhites, salsa  (all mixed up)
1/2 tbsp honeymustard
3 strawberries
3 pretzels

Snack: (if I get hungry) Red Grapes
Meal 3
don't know yet (will be with my mom- we may get grilled chicken somewhere.

Tried to get up at 6am this morning to do cardio --I set my alarm-but never got up--hehe.. Oh well I did a lot last night.

SOOO Ready for the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!
Tomorrow we are going to the Cheesecake factory with my sister for her bday...I have already checked out the menu, and I'm having a yummy salad. 
Then- we are going dancing!  

I wish Matt could go with me, but its his brothers birthday also and they are having a huge party for him (he is turning 20 I think)

I am finally going to the grocery store tonight--so sick of livin on deer meat and protein shakes.  I am buying lots of veggies & chicken. I MISS my chicken!!!!! 

TGIF!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

Are you having cheesecake at the cheesecake factory?


----------



## jstar (Mar 12, 2004)

Hiya Stace! 

I am bored at work today but at least it's Friday afternoon! 

Hmmm deer meat? I don't think I would ever deer to try that 
Cool, have fun with your sister. Now you can 2 can go out together!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

Jill-- NO WAY! I don't even Like Cheesecake. My sister loves it-- but I never have.  Plus I cannot eat a big meal and then go dancing.. so I will eat like a bird!  I know I will have leftovers. I may try a bite of her cheescake if she takes it home on sunday!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

LMAO at ya Jstar!! Hey honey! I know I am bored too-- I have lots of work, and don't wanna do ANY of it!!!!! 

your sooo funny- Have you never tried deer meat?? Its VERY Good (and I'm a picky eater)

I know, my sister and I can drink together now. Although I don't drink much. We have always been able to get into this bar by my house together.  Its gonna be wierd seeing her holding a drink!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2004)

Where is the Cheesecake factory at???

Now I'm so craving Cheesecake... thanks Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

hehehe sorry honey!!!! 

We are going to the one at the Galleria!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

You are too skinny already Stacey-eat the cheesecake for me!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

OMG...have a piece of Godiva Choc cheesecake for me.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

Jill-- Yeah right!! I may be small--but I got some thighs on me

I may have a bite-- I don't like cheesecake.

Jodie--If my sis gets that kind I will try it for you!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

They have this chicken in a cream sauce with bow tie pasta, onions and shrooms.....OMG...I can taste it now!  It's so bad.  :::thinking to self...14 weeks, 14 weeks..., its not that long:::


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

ohhh that sounds yummmmy! I am getting a grilled chicken salad... I have to eat plain since I will be going out!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

last years comp pics are now up in my gallery


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

Great pics, Babs!   I hope I look like that come October.   What was your BF % there, you remember?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 14, 2004)

Saturday March 13- update

Meal one: 9:00am
1/4cup oats, 5 eggwhites, 1 tbsp pb
-went back to sleep at 10am and slept till 12:30 

Workout~~ from 1pm to 3pm
I did my 45 minute Taebo video, then did my step aerobics video...lots of fun, and drenched in sweat
Then lifted weigts.  And lots of ab work..
Also jumped rope for 5 minutes.

Snack- atkins bread (6carbs), and some green grapes

Dinner at Cheescake factory- I had a salad--lots of lettuce, cucumbers, peppers, and grilled chicken (honey mustard on the side) was good. Had more today.
*We ordered a slice of cheesecake to eat on sunday* I cannot eat heavy or rich foods before going clubbing.

3 budlights at the bar
one buttery nipple shot with my sister (her 21st birthday)

Everyone got drunk but Me!!! I spread out my drinks. I had 3 beers in 3.5 hours. 
& Lots of water.


----------



## jstar (Mar 14, 2004)

Sounds like you guys had a good time. A buttery nipple...hmmmm...I won't even ask what is in that.  

I love your workouts - you're so diverse. 

What is the nutrition info on the Atkins bread? I might try it out. I like Ezekiel bread too, ever try it?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 14, 2004)

Sunday, March 14th (my brother in laws bday)
What a rainy day here!!! 

No workout today--off. Just washing clothes, and looking on the internet at my mom for a job. I'm irritated with Matt because he got SOOO wasted last night. He was puking this morning. Every time we go to the bar he gets drunk..wayyy drunk. Annoying.  SO I have to admit I was rude to him earlier.  

Meals today started off good- hehe. But on sundays I slip --but its okay, I allow it..and will diet all week.

Breakfast : 6 eggwhites, 1/2 cup oats
1/4 slice of coffee cake

Lunch:  the rest of my cucumber/chicken salad from dinner.

Snack at moms:  4 bites of Godiva Cheesecake-- my mom got last night- it's pretty good, and I hate cheesecake. 

Also had a piece of my sisters Cookie cake.

I went to the grocery store on friday night and bought all healthy snacks for me=only fruits. Since I know I snack at night when I'm home alone~ I bought fruit, instead of chex mix!!! 
It's a step!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Star!! Thanks honey!! normally I do my cardio outside also, but its been rainy all weekend.  I love my step stuff. ( I ordered it off the TV--its The Firm, 14 inch stepper-- and I have another step to thats bigger, & wider.)

I don't know whats in that shot??? Its good though, I haven't had it in YEARS!!! 

The bread has 6 carbs, and 1.5 fat, I THINK 4 protein, and 90 or 60 calories. I will look when I get home! Its whole wheat. I like it a lot. Oh and it is sugar free!


----------



## jstar (Mar 14, 2004)

Sundays are my weak diet day too! Good idea about snacking on fruit. I have been eating more fruit lately and it helps curb your sweeth tooth!!!

That bread sounds good! I have some here made by Arnolds which has 60 cals per slice, no sugar and 11 carbs, 2 fiber, 3 protein and 2 fat. *I LUV bread*


----------



## atherjen (Mar 14, 2004)

Heya Stacey!  Hope your having a good day of resting!
sounds like you had a great weekend! Glad to hear that you didnt get drunk! 

how is the weather down there? its still cold here!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

Butter nipple.....Baileys and rum, I think.....samething that is in a Slippery Nipple just not stirred or chilled? 

MMMM........godiva choc cheesecake.   I'm craving now so that would not be good.  I eat the whole slice and do not share.  

Grapes, Tangerines, apples, and watermelon??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

JSTAR: HEY!! Yep The bread is very good.  I think it has 60calories. 

Atherjen: Hey girl, how are you?? Yep, I had to drive...sooo I didn't want to get drunk!!! No Way! The weather here SUCKS! It rained all weekend, and today its gonna rain too, its super cloudy out there right now. How about there???

Hey Jodie!!  Thats right--thats how you make it!!!
I know the cheesecake was my moms-- but she let me have a few bites..its SO rich!!!!! 
Whats with the list of fruits??? Your a goober!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

yummm this carb control Yogurt is pretty good!!! Only 3 carbs, 60 calories!! Good Stuff!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

Isn't it AWESOME!!!   I have to go to Walmart today so might get a few.

The list of fruits...more stuff  I can't have. 

Lunch this week?? Today. tomorrow?  If your not too busy with work.  Who has a good salad?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow Stacey, you did good with all the cardio babe.

Love the fruits for me too please!!

I'm sending you that stuff today by the way


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Jodie--- If my mom and I don't go out to lunch this week, then maybe we can on thursday or Friday?? Cool?! I can only eat out one day a week, thats why. Otherwise, lets go next week!!! For sure!!! I don't know who has good salads. I always go to Kroger for mine...but they don't have enough protein. I have to get a shitload of eggwhites...

I know, that yogurt is GREAT!!!!!!!!  YUM YUM!!!!!!
I'm sorry you can't have those fruits You are going to look so hot! When do you start running bleachers?? Where do you go?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Wow Stacey, you did good with all the cardio babe.
> 
> Love the fruits for me too please!!
> ...



Hey girliepooh!!! I love my cardio!!!!!  (not on machines though..hehe)

GIRL, Don't send me that stuff. You spent way too much!!!! and besides...you don't have my address!!!!  

Did you have a good weekend?? Have you started taking those new pills yet???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2004)

Too late, it's already in the mail.....besides, I don't need it.  We're doing the ovulation monitoring with my doc and that's detailed enough!!!! and no meds!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

Fit...I have her addie.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Too late, it's already in the mail.....besides, I don't need it.  We're doing the ovulation monitoring with my doc and that's detailed enough!!!! and no meds!!!




Ohhhh my gosh woman you are INSANE & SOOOOOO WONDERFUL TOOOOO!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU!! ALthough, you KNOW you shouldn't have!!!  Thanks girlie- You know your going to have to help me with them.. on how to work them.  Or whatever it is..hehe

Thank you


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2004)

I sent you the book and everything....let me know when you do get them.  I'd say probably Wed or Thurs


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

You are SO wonderful Tammy!! Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for the card!  You're so thoughtful


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

Ohhh Yeah! I'm glad you got it!!! Your welcome!!

How are you!??? Did you have a good weekend? How is the baby doing in there??


----------



## butterfly (Mar 15, 2004)

I just laid around all weekend.  Seems to make my work week easier when I rest a lot over the weekend.

Baby is doing fine.  Two more weeks and we'll hopefully find out the sex!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

I bet that does help a lot. My best friend layed around every weekend when she was pregnant..literally did nothing but it helped her so much too.  

I'm glad your baby is doing fine ohhh cool!!! I bet you guys are excited to find out the sex!! Do you have names picked out?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 15, 2004)

For a boy... Ethan Collins (Collins is my mom's mom's maiden name)

For a girl, some combination of... 
Gracie Nicole
Gracie Marie
Alyssa Grace
Alyssa Marie

Got any ideas?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Stace! Diet and workout looks great as always!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

awwwwwwwwww Buterfly I love all those names!!!!!  The boys name is real cute!!!

My fave is Alyssa Marie ( I LOVE that) My middle name is marie, so I will be using that for a middle name too. 

I like Macie Marie...but that is my hubbys cousins name--whom they See A Lot.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Hey Stace! Diet and workout looks great as always!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

I HAVE CRAMPS-GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## butterfly (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> awwwwwwwwww Buterfly I love all those names!!!!!  The boys name is real cute!!!
> 
> My fave is Alyssa Marie ( I LOVE that) My middle name is marie, so I will be using that for a middle name too.
> ...


Marie is my middle name, too  

How about Morgan Marie for yours?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

Cute names!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 15, 2004)

I won't be around Tues... it's rodeo day!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2004)

Morning Stacey!  How are ya babe?   Pretty good here except my alarm clock didn't wake me up and I had no cardio this morning.   OH WELL, nothing a coffee and a Zantrex 3 won't fix!!  

Gotta go log so I can get to the boss' house....I go "hourly" today


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Marie is my middle name, too
> 
> How about Morgan Marie for yours?



HEY I LOVE THAT NAME!!!!!!!! That is tooooo cute!!!!  Thanks!! I like M names and K names!! 

Yours are adorable. Thats right --I remember now that Marie is your middle name!!  duh!

HAVE FUN AT THE RODEO!!!!!! I want a full scoop on my two favorite people- Jessica Simpson & Nick!! & Kelly Clarkson toooo!! Ohh you are sooo lucky! 
Have a great time!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Good Morning Fitgirl! I am great today--Its so pretty outside!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

WORKOUT 3/15 MONDAY

Cardio Only & Abs
1 hour and 6 minutes of Powerwalking (only jogged to my friends house--so for about 3 minutes) My knee is bothering me

The powerwalk was GREAT!! We had lots to talk about, and Cody had fun chasing the Ducks around the lakes.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2004)

Stacey, I posted a new pic in my journal!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

I know, I saw You Look Great!!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 16, 2004)

Hope your cramps go away!  My middle name is Marie too!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks-- soo far they are not to bad today!! I got a lot of rest last night!!

NEAT!! Thats too cool your middle name is Marie too.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Good Morningggggggggggggggggggg.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Morning Jodie!!  How are you??


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

I have to go to work at 1:30.  I wanna go outrside and play!  It's too pretty to be inside working.  Esp. for 4 hours.  I did go to Kohl's this am..got another pair of shoes.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 16, 2004)

damn girl...you need to stay away from khols!

no more panties or shoes....i think you have an addiction to undergarments!

(hmm..i want some new shirts...maybe we can go to khols tonight...lol)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2004)

Ooooohh shoes??   I'm the one with an affinity for shoes!  And I love to go to Kohl's.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh Stacey, I got your card yesterday babe....sorry I'm just now saying so, but you are too sweet!!   I can't believe you sent me a card!!!+


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I have to go to work at 1:30.  I wanna go outrside and play!  It's too pretty to be inside working.  Esp. for 4 hours.  I did go to Kohl's this am..got another pair of shoes.




They have a kohls there??????  I LOVE that store!!!!!!  I get into soooooo much trouble.  I get most of my suits from there.  I love the sales they have, which is quite often.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Stacey, I posted a new pic in my journal!




You're looking H . O . T


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Great pics, Babs!   I hope I look like that come October.   What was your BF % there, you remember?




I think I was 13%...not sure....could've been 12%


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

Stacey  --  How have you been girl???  Sorry I haven't been in here much.  Been kinda moody.  Distance was good yesterday.

Have you been in to see your doctor recently about your cramping?  Hang in there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2004)

Awww, thanks Babs.....Next time, when Vic and I do pics, there will be some of my face!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

Sweet.  You're def. making progress


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh Stacey, I got your card yesterday babe....sorry I'm just now saying so, but you are too sweet!!   I can't believe you sent me a card!!!+



YEAH I'm glad you got it!! I wanted to tell you thanks for helping me with the Comp! (even though I'm not doing it) 

All of you helped me out sooo much!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

I love kohls tooo!!!  Babs-- JODIE Is literally NEXT door to it..she could walk there!!!! I am about 5 minutes!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Babs-- I'm doing good-- I do need to let my Dr. know that I haven't gotten my period yet, and still having cramps. I am actually going to do a pregnancy test this weekend if I haven't started..or next week.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Todays Meals: 3/16/04

MealOne: carbcontrol yogurt (3 carbs)
                Protein shake (25grams of pwd. with water)
                8 salt free peanuts

Meal two: 2 cups lettuce, 5 oz. of grilled chicken, tomaotes, salsa on top, 2 bites of queso (barely any) 
* I was at a mexican rest. with my coworker that dragged me there...its across the street so we were not gone long...I had 3 chips w/ salsa.. 3!!!!! Go Me!!! 

Still felt guilty

Snack: half of a protein bar (2 carbs--I wanted to try out the slim fast carb control bar--not bad.  Threw out the rest)

Dinner:
4 oz. baked chicken, 1 cup green beans,  red grapes

Snack: 
 1 cup kashi Go Lean cereal & one tbsp Nat pb


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

TONIGHTS WORKOUT WILL BE:
6pm- One hour Powerwalk outdoors w/ doggie 

8pm- After Dinner- Leg workout
Will do lunges, SLDL, Pile' Squats, step ups with weight, & more.
Plus Abs.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Babs-- I'm doing good-- I do need to let my Dr. know that I haven't gotten my period yet, and still having cramps. I am actually going to do a pregnancy test this weekend if I haven't started..or next week.



Your doctor may have you take another preggo test....if that comes back neg....he could give you something to make you start.  You're going through exactly what I have gone through.  It's no fun.

If you and your hubby just started having unprotected sex, chances are (even if you were) your test wouldn't come back neg.  You'd more than likely need to get a blood test.  I would wait another 14 days.  Still though, talk to your doctor hon.  If you're stressing, you could delay your mensus.

Take care hon....I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Actually I'm not really stressing!!  Which is good!!!

I figured it would be too early for a pg test.. I'll wait. I do need to call my doctor though. I will tomorrow!! 

It does suck- I am bloated b/c My body had no clue whats going on.

Thanks honey!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

Keep us posted hon...I'm here for ya


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

March 17, 2004 Saint Patty's Day!! 

Last nights workout was only cardio & abs- 
 - 45 min. Powerwalk with Cody.

This morning I got Up EARLY (5:45) and cleaned out my car, vacuummed it out, windexed it...then took it to the carwash (I meant to last night) 

My Mom and I are having lunch today. I can't be gone to long because I'm swamped at work. But She is on Spring Break, and we never get to have lunch together. Can't wait!!!

Got to work at 7:40am... I am sooo busy--I have been balls to the walls since I got here. 

First eating breakfast~
1/2 slice of carbcontrol atkins bread, protein shake, a few green grapes!!

Gotta get back to work now

Everyone have a good day


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh and this crap I need to post: 

I was lazy and didn't do legs-- I will tonight. Instead I made choc. chip cookies. Out of a mix package. Instead of using butter I used natural unsweetened apple sauce. They are not that yummy-but the chocolate part is I had 3!! I felt sooo horrible. I shouldn't have made them.
I gave Matt a big baggie full. Oh and I threw out the rest of the cookie dough, instead of making the full batch. 

Anyway- I need to stop cheating on junk. ALL of my meals are So healthy...and then at home, I eat crap. Not that bad-but bad for me.

Just had to share... I feel guilty and thought that I should post so that I can get the beating..I'm ready.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

I will babs~ Thanks!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2004)

... don't buy junk and you won't eat it.  Believe me, it's best you start now so that your soon-to-come baby boy/girl won't get caught up in the junk food phase.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey Nt!! ~ I really don't have TRUE junk food.. but its still not as good as other healthy stuff.

The JUNK I ate was a few pretzels, 3 cookies (that I made w/ natural applesauce) and a sugarfree reces pieces. I don't have any other crap. Jelly beans are gone- I threw them away.

But I won't buy anymore cookie mix!!!! Thats my down fall. Cookies!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2004)

.. 3 pretzels ... 3 cookies ...  ... your cheats aren't enough to much harm at all.  How do you only eat 3 pretzels?  

Hey ... did I read somewhere that you mix your oats in with your eggs?  I tried that the other day and it really didn't work for me.   I usually eat 8 whites and 2/3 cup of oats.  I mixed the oats in with the eggs and when I warmed them up at work that morning,


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey..try doing that and sprinkle some cinnamon...mmmmm


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

HEY BABSIE!!

NT--No when I have oatmeal-- I make that and keep it in a seperate container. My eggs are in another container..but I do warm them up at work.
Now when I make my Protein pancakes-- I just mix the eggwhites with the oatmeal, cinnamon and cook it in a skillet
thats probably what ya saw!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> This morning I got Up EARLY (5:45) and cleaned out my car, vacuummed it out, windexed it...then took it to the carwash (I meant to last night)




Damn girl- I need your energy!!

Hope your having a good day  Have a good lunch with your mom.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

LoL~~ Thanks girlie!! I don't know what my deal was today??!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

it was the cookies.  added energy was needed.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

Yep Your Right!!! 

Thanks Jodie for the message on my cell ( I Just checked it when I went to lunch--cell was in my car)
I left you a message in your journal!! But thank you so much!! You are so thoughtfull!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> .. 3 pretzels ... 3 cookies ...  ... your cheats aren't enough to much harm at all.  How do you only eat 3 pretzels?
> 
> Hey ... did I read somewhere that you mix your oats in with your eggs?  I tried that the other day and it really didn't work for me.   I usually eat 8 whites and 2/3 cup of oats.  I mixed the oats in with the eggs and when I warmed them up at work that morning,



LoL I know Nt--but still not planned and I did cheat--and I do this all the time--need to stop!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

i wanna be in texas so i can talk to ya girls on my cell phone.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

You can too honey-- No matter where you are!!! I always miss Jodie when She calls me though


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

No fair.  Jillys packing and moving to texas. Are houses expensive there?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't think houses are too expensive.  Just depends on how big of a house you want.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

Depends on where you want to live, how big of a home you want and definaltey the LOCATION!! Are homes are cheaper than other states!!! I have an 1800 Sq feet home that my hubby & I had built for us- Ceramic Tile all throughout (except our bedrooms)-- lots & lots of Upgrades And we paid $135,000
Masterplanned community--outside of the city! We have our own Gym, a LOT of swimming pools-- Lakes All through out the neighborhood. Homes range from 120,000 to $1 Million (They are developing still the million dollar ones. Right now they range to the $800,000's I think--but thats for A HUGE Home---over 6,000 Sf...on a lake

It is a 3 bedroom, 2 bath (Big Bathrooms- jucuzzi tubs/ and walk in shower--- Big Closets- home is very open. Square footage sounds small~ But it's a Very open floorplan.

Now the home I will get next is about $250,000--but its probably 4000 Square Feet!

C'Mon girl- Move down here... they are still building good price homes a street away from me We could be neighbors!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

I threw away the cookie that I brought with Me to work just now.  Yeah Me!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

thanks


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

I was bad for you.  I had 5 mr. goodbars, those little ones.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 17, 2004)

Houses are definitely cheaper here in TX... we recently sold a 4,200 sq ft house for $339,000.  Most every where else that size would be $500,000+


----------



## butterfly (Mar 17, 2004)

The rodeo was fun!

Nick sang the first song (theme song to their show) then Jessica sang 4-5 songs then they sand a duet, a remake of Take My Breath Away.

Kelly sand 5-6 songs including a Reba song.

We were shocked that we actually found good parking right at the Reliant Stadium!  $12 but it was better then riding the Metro.


----------



## jstar (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Stacey! 
Wow sounds like your wish may have come true...did you take the pregnancy test yet?  *fingers crossed* 

Jill - we HAVE got to get to TX - you guys are all about the rodeos..hehe I would love to see one. BTW I love that new Jessica Simpson remake...what do you guys think?


----------



## jstar (Mar 17, 2004)

135,000 for a newly built house??? 

You don't even want to know what your money can buy you in Mass. just about nothing. maybe a nice trailer if you have 135,000

Now I really want to move


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Jstar...are you wanting to see Wrangler ?


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

No shit-the house Steve and I just built-about 1650sq feet, quite a few upgrades too cost us $195 000 (Canadian). We have a huge lot. I guess when you convert the $$ its around the same.  I wanna be your neighbour sooooooo bad Stacey!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2004)

We're looking at building this year as well ... and I'm scared about not having any money after doing it.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2004)

morning Stacey 

We really enjoyed out stay in Texas the year we went ... and Jill, it was New Years and we didn't have to wear jackets ... sweet!  I've told this story a few times, but .... we went hottubbing and it took the Texas group a good 20 minutes to get up the courage to trek 5 feet to the covered hottub.    It's funny how you get climatized ... we jumped back and forth from the hottub to the kitchen for drinks without issue.  I'd move in a heartbeat.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I was bad for you.  I had 5 mr. goodbars, those little ones.



oh my you did!!!  THOSE ARE MY FAVORITE!! Hope you enjoyed them


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> The rodeo was fun!
> 
> Nick sang the first song (theme song to their show) then Jessica sang 4-5 songs then they sand a duet, a remake of Take My Breath Away.
> ...



Hey girl!! I'm glad you guys had fun!!! I love the remake of Take My breath away that they did!~ Sounds Awesome!!!

We are going tomorrow night to Pat Green. 
So it is worth it to park at the stadium?? Traffic wasn't horrible getting out???


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey JStar!!  How are you?? Well I don't think I'm pregnant, because I'm not ovulating...ya know. ?? Hmmm? I have been reading a lot!!  But it would be neat if I am!!!

I LOVE The Remake Take My Breath Away. I love Jessica Simpson though--she's awesome.

Rodeos are fun! 
Yeah...move down here sweetie..


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

Jill~ That Would be awesome to have you as a neighbor!!!!  We could go jogging together!!!

NT: Hey honey, Yep make sure you have money left over after making the house payment. Thank god we paid off our charge cards...otherwise we would be screwed. It is hard right now, since they cut my pay.. but I know I could get a second job easily if I needed to

Although I would miss my doggie too much!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

MY LEGS ARE KILLING ME!!!!!!

I did an awesome Cardio blast, with My FIRM video tape, Using the 14 inch step...doing lunges off the step (with it at 8inches & 14) and doing all sorts of stuff with Dumbbells. It kicked my ass--but was AWESOME!!!! & My legs are already sore!! woohoo.

It was 45 minutes, Then I did a LOT of ab work..until Cody started messing with me everytime I did a crunch..he bites my ponytail.  lol!!!

AND I stayed SO perfect on my diet yesterday!!!!!! They even had 2 cakes up here yesterday... a mexican cake, and a chocolate cake...Huge box of donuts...and I didn't touch a thing. 

For a treat last night before bed I had a SUGAR FREE bitesize Reces Pieces!

Dinner was baked chicken (W/lemon pepper) And 1 cup of green beans, 1 cup of lettuce, & one ww atkins bread. (6 carbs)


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

Meals Today: March 18th

8am-- M1: 1/3cup oatmeal
          4 eggwhites (eggbeaters)
          1 tbsp nat. PB

10:30am-- small cup of coffee- 1tsp. creamer, 2 splendas

12:30pm- Protein shake (30grams protein)
                1/3 cup of Kashi go lean cereal

5:30pm or 6:30pm (depending on workout)
--  chicken breast, 1 cup of greenbeans
--  1 cup lettuce

Probably a protein shake around 9:30 with some peanuts..


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> We are going tomorrow night to Pat Green.
> So it is worth it to park at the stadium?? Traffic wasn't horrible getting out???


Well Friday night might be different then a Tues night... more people out, you know.

We went up to Myerland Plaza before cause they have 3 maternity clothes stores... got a bunch of new stuff that should last me til I deliver!!!  I love the pants that don't look like maternity pants cause you can wear them after until you get the baby weight off.

John didn't want to drive all the way back to the park & ride at 45&Monroe so we took a chance at found good parking... it's in the Astroworld parking lot.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 18, 2004)

I dropped Jodie's son off at the rodeo last night....it was busy but not crazy and from what i have heard kenny chesney was the largest show yet...they still had parking available for $12

the bus actually is a good deal....less hassle in my opinion...last night the bus lot was full though so I ended up taking him to the fron door myself (craig's shuttle service)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey what else are parents of teenagers for but to shuttle them around everywhere and pay for everything  

I'm sooooo glad Cory can drive now, although I won't let him go beyond certain borders of our area.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2004)

OOOOHhHHH, OOOOOOHHHH, OOOOOOHHHHHH

I love that Kashi cereal!  Sure wish I could have some!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well Friday night might be different then a Tues night... more people out, you know.
> 
> We went up to Myerland Plaza before cause they have 3 maternity clothes stores... got a bunch of new stuff that should last me til I deliver!!!  I love the pants that don't look like maternity pants cause you can wear them after until you get the baby weight off.
> ...


Hey girl!! Yep your right, I'm sure it will be crazy tomorrow night. I really don't want to go, But Matt wants to go real bad-- He hasn't been to the rodeo this year yet. 

Thats awesome that you got a bunch of maternity clothes!!!! Yeah, I like those kind of pants tooo-- good thinking!

I don't know what we will do tomorrow, drive or park??? hmm?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Fitgirl!! I know I LOVE kashi go lean crunch. I don't eat too much of it though!! But it is a yummy thing!!!

Man I don't wanna work at all!!! 

I went to target looking for a cute pink top to wear ( I HAVE Sooo much Pink clothes, but want something new..hehe) to wear to the rodeo. But no luck. I did buy a cute pink tank top for 6.99 -but its more for weekend wear. 

I don't know if I should buy something or not?? HmmM? I will go to the mall on my way home to see if I can get a cute top for under 20!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Nick just got his learners permit (his dad was being a butt and wouldn't take him at 16).  So riding with him right now might be scary!  

Stacey..the bus is easy!  Unless you get a driver like we had and have to give him directions back to the parking place from Reliant.  Poor guy!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Jodie! the bus was HELL for me at George Strait. Our driver sucked. It took us ONE hour to go from Minute maid park in ride to the Reliant!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2004)

Oooooh, speaking of Pink, I just got a really cute Pink top at Target, that's where I went.....it is so cute, sleeveless, pink and brown spots on it. .,...so cute, I'd thought about wearing it tonight, but I'm wearing a black skirt I think and it won't match that well!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah I wouldn't put that top with the black skirt I saw that top--CUTE CUTE. 
I got a pink tank top that says "Malibu" on it...its So Cute!!

I'm glad Pink is in... I HAVE More pink in my closet than any color!! My clothes are organized by color--and You seee alllll PINK forever...hehe.

Target has some cute pink sparkly flip flops I'm gonna get this weekend --they are 7.99...sooo cute!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

I wish i had a target, I also wish I could wear flip flops and tanks!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> My clothes are organized by color--and You seee alllll PINK forever...hehe.



Oh my gosh, don't tel me this is true!!   My closet is organized by color too.....all of my blue shirts are together, all of my green shirts are together, all of my pink shirts are together...so on and so on.

Is this a girl thing??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

sowwwwwy JILL!! 

TAMMY~ YEP THAT is my closet toooo---- I have an entire Rack Of Black clothes!! HORRIBLE!!!!! Its my black side..hehe... 

Tammy I called my mommy and she has some anti inflam... pills for me and an ace bandage! Moms are great!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2004)

Oh that's great Stacey, I'm sure about 3 or 4 days on that anti-inflammatory and you'll be good as new!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2004)

Okay peeps, I'm about to go.  I have to go home, shower, shave, get dressed, do my hair and do my makeup and be at dinner at 6pm!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Have fun tonight!!   

My closet isn't that well organized. All my blk workclothes are in one spot.  I kinda gave up on Craig's side of the closet.  It's hopeless.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh my gosh, don't tel me this is true!!   My closet is organized by color too.....all of my blue shirts are together, all of my green shirts are together, all of my pink shirts are together...so on and so on.
> 
> Is this a girl thing??


Must be cause mine is too... short sleeve with short, long sleeve with long, etc.


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

Mine is organized by color too!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

Thats neat--we are all pretty dang organized!!!

HAVE FUN FITGIRL! & thanks for the help--I'm getting the drugs tonight


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Staceypoo!!  you better be soaking up some sun for me!!! 

organized? clothes? colors? PULEEZZ not me!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thats neat--we are all pretty dang organized!!!
> 
> HAVE FUN FITGIRL! & thanks for the help--I'm getting the drugs tonight



what kinda drugs?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 18, 2004)

Probably anti-inflammatories for her injury.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey JEN!!! Your sooo funny!! It's actually kinda cloudy here today Hopefully the sun comes out!!!

myCat: Its for my knee, the anti-infamotories!! 

Hey aggies!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

Awww FRIDAY 3/19 TGIF!!!!

I did 35 minutes of biceps/triceps last night  and then I helped my brother move my treadmill out of my house (piece of crap) for my moms garage sale today. I hope someone buys it.
DID A LOT OF ABS!!!!
I can see a line coming down the middle...its coming back!!! Haven't seen it since before my surgery in July!! Yeah!!
My tummy is sooooo Flat!! I have done really good on my diet this weak. No cheating last night or the night before too! (as in cheating I mean..tooo many pretzels)
My tight jeans are baggie on me today!! I put them on and I was like OMG!!!

Tonight my hubby, my brother, sister, and some friends are going to the Rodeo to see Pat Green.  I LOVE him, can't wait!!!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Stacey, did you get the anti-inflammatories last night from your mom?   Did she agree that was probably the best thing for you?

Did you get your package yesterday?   You will probably get it today if you didn't get it yesterday.

We had a great time last night.  I had 1 1/2 cosmos and 1/2 glass Merlot, the rest of the night I drank water....not to mention I was the designated driver.  AND.....I had to be up at 5am this morning for my 5:30 training (that didn't happen)


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey T!!  Yes, My mom came over and brought me this knee brace (so I can wear it at the rodeo UNDER my jeans since you walk around sooo much) And she brought me the Pills!! I took one last night..and forgot them at home this morning SO matt Will bring them to me later when I meet him at my moms!!!

I get off at 4pm today!! YEAH!!!  

I'm glad you had a good time at dinner... I always have to be the designated driver!! 
Nope, I didn't get the package..guess I will today!! I won't get home until 1am..but I will be running to my mailbox!!!
I read about what happend with your trainer..Hope he's okay.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

Stacey thats FAB that you are seeing such progress girl!!!  that is so motivating for all your hard work! Keep it up hunnie! 
I dont know if you read in Jodie's journal about my trip to Texas.... we're working on the 27th of June right now.. .


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh you're coming Jen???   THat is too awesome, are you coming to Dallas, going to Houston?  What's the scooby, doo?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

if you go to dallas im going to dallas LOL

no not really
i can see it now

bunch of hot chicks every where


and then im like hey guys
and everyone scatters


----------



## jstar (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi Stacey - Awesome progress!!! Don't you love it when you try on pants that used to be tight and now are loose, it's the best feeling in the world I tell ya.

Everytime I read your journal or Jodies or FitGirls I really feel like going to Texas... ....speaking of pink - can I just tell you I am so glad that pink is in because I love that color. My friend and I went shopping last weekend and all the tops she bought were pink and black. I got a few cute tops too. Then I put all my summer shirts in one place, all my capris and shorts in another. The thing about the weather here is that the weather changes so fast you can never really put your winter clothes away and in the summer you have to keep out some warmer clothes just in case.

Oh, and Jodie - yes I want to go to the Rodeo with "ya'll" <---see the effect you Texans are having on me?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

^ dont be hattin

lol how can you not use yall?

who wants to say you all????
not for me


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

LOL.   Jen...will you still be here July 10th???  I'm gonna do a figure comp then if I can hold the weight off after this first show.  I am sooo bad about maintaining afterward.

Stacey!!!!!!!!!!!  woohooooooooooooooo about the jeans!!  It feels nice when they just slid on and don't have to lay on the bed with a coathanger to zip them up and tuck pockets!

Nick was at the rodeo last night for Beyonce. (sp, I'm having issues in this dept today) He got some really awesome images of her!  I can't wait for him to post them on his webpage.  But that may be tomorrow, as he is still alseep on the couch.  He didn't bring his jump cable thing to download them on to Craig's pc.  We had to go pick him up from the park n ride about midnight last night. 

J...if you come to Texas, we will find a rodeo to take you too.  ANd country dancing too!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh you're coming Jen???   THat is too awesome, are you coming to Dallas, going to Houston?  What's the scooby, doo?


   

'whats the scooby doo' ---hehehehehe I love it!!! I'm gonna be saying that one ALL weekend!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

wait...she doesnt know who scooby doo is???
is taht what she meant?????


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

Nooooooooooooo Cat...she meant what's the scoop?  What's the details....dang....you don't know.  LOL


Stacey..what anti inflam. did you get?  Mobic?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hi Stacey - Awesome progress!!! Don't you love it when you try on pants that used to be tight and now are loose, it's the best feeling in the world I tell ya.
> 
> Everytime I read your journal or Jodies or FitGirls I really feel like going to Texas... ....speaking of pink - can I just tell you I am so glad that pink is in because I love that color. My friend and I went shopping last weekend and all the tops she bought were pink and black. I got a few cute tops too. Then I put all my summer shirts in one place, all my capris and shorts in another. The thing about the weather here is that the weather changes so fast you can never really put your winter clothes away and in the summer you have to keep out some warmer clothes just in case.
> ...



Hey YOU! THANKS!! These pants have always fit me, I wear them once a week..but normally they are kinda tight when I put them on in the bootie & upper thighs..then they get baggie throughtout the day... But Today they were SO Baggie everywhere...expecially my bootie & my waist..I can pull them out FAR!  SO HAPPY!!!
 How is the reading coming along on those books?? I NEEEED to get one!!!

I LOVE PINK TOO!! PINK & BLACK Are awesome together!! I have a few pink/black tops.. with stripes tooooo cute!!! That is My fave. color!!! I have a pink purse too. 
Thats cool you have all your summer clothes ready girl!!!

You sound cute saying Ya'll!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

HEY JODIE! YES I love it when Jeans do this.... these have never been skin tight though..I wear them weely..just today they are Extremly baggie


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh that's exciting Stacey!!!  I love that feeling of baggy jeans, but right now mine are staying baggy, I refuse to buy more clothing right now 'cause I know I'm gonna lose more


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

Hmmmm, what size are yours?  Maybe you can send them to me and go buy more....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

These are Size 2!!  Ralph Lauren's


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

witch.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

AND....she thinks she's fat.  OMG...good lie. best one today.  hehe


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Stace!!!  Hope things are going well I have much to catch up on but am enjoying the sun outside here in Cali.    So had to come say hi!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 19, 2004)

morning Stacey


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> These are Size 2!!  Ralph Lauren's





I'LL TAKE 'EM......


Yep, the "scooby" is the scoop.  You're so good Jodie!!!

I say that all the time Stace.....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

hehehehe Jodie! I don't think I'm fat... just need to loose the bootie..

FG These are MY FAVORITE Jeans... I have had them for a year.. I don't think they are in Handidown condition..but I may have others that are!!

Morning NT!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

HEY SS!! How are you?? Your in Cali?? Whatcha doing there?? Spring break?? COOOOOL!!! HAVE FUN! Miss YA


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2004)

Don't lose the bootie chickie just get it firm and tone... didn't you know... curves are IN!!!!

I can't believe you wear a 2   I don't think I've ever worn a 2 in my life!!!  I was an 8 until my late 20's then I went up to a 10, I think now that I was too skinny as an 8.  But you have such a cute figure and muscle tone you look great as a 2.

I walked up the ramp to the 500 section and was sorry I did, I found the elevator to get back down.  Did you know that once you go into Reliant that you can't go out and then back in again???

I think if the sun were out today it'd be too hot... at least for me Ms. Hormones


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2004)

I get to babysit my friend's little boy tomorrow evening...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

HEY BUTTERFLY!! My but IS Very toned, Matt says its like a Rock...hehe... I think I should just tone up my thighs and I will be Happpppy!

I agree with ya about the sun & It being toooo Hot!! I hate our summer heat we get here...but I LOVE the beach.. Go figure!

Yep These are a 2--I don't know If Ralph Lauren makes a 1? I will have to check. I need to go one size smaller..although I do like my jeans baggy. In High school I was a DOUBLE ZERO.. crazy huh. But I had bad bad eating patterns back then.
Then In College I went up to a size 7.
I think you are taller than me though right Ann?
I'm 5'5.

THAT SUCKS You can't walk out of the Reliant and back in..wonder why?? Tonight are seats are in the 300's.. although we will be walking around on the bottom level looking for our friends.

I already dropped Cody Off at my moms this morning!  Shes babysitting him tonight.. but I'm going there after work to change clothes/do my hair!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

AWW THAT BABY IS SOOOOOOOOOO ADORABLE!! How old is HE? your Gonna have FUN!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

all this 2, 4 and 5 talk has me feeling fat now.  LOL  I think I might be able to get one leg in a 2. But then when I get all dieted down, I hate to buy clothes that fit me in that size since it lasts a short time.  So my work clothes and other clothes kinda hang off me.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

WHatever WomAN!! LOOK AT YOUR PICS IN YOUR GALLERY!! You are So Beautiful & have an awesome Body~!!!!!! SHUSH IT!

Some Of My two's are relaxed fit b/c of my legs!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Don't lose the bootie chickie just get it firm and tone... didn't you know... curves are IN!!!!



curves were out at some point?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2004)

He is a cutie, just like his mom!  His name is Makai and he'll be 2 in July so... 20 months.

This is his little brother Keoni born Dec. 29 '03


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

NT What are you talking about?? CURVES ARE IN DUDE!!!

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SOOO CUTE Butterfly!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2004)

Yeah I'm taller, I'm 5'8.

Don't even talk about being fat Jodie!!!  Right now I weight the most I have ever weighed my entire life!!!  Granted I'm pregnant, but it's still a lot more weight to carry around, you know.

How much wt did you gain with your son?  I gained 20lbs with Cory but I was 18.  I've already gained that much now


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2004)

I got curves but no baby in my tummy!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

I had Nick so long ago...I think I gained 40 or so.  I weighed 120 or so, then when he came..I think I was 160.  I don't remember....it was 18 yrs ago!  I do know I looked like a big fat house!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NT What are you talking about?? CURVES ARE IN DUDE!!!
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SOOO CUTE Butterfly!



look at how he said it


> curves were out at some point???



see, he was saying it as a question

he meant they have always been in he thought


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey butterfly-- you have a gooood reason to be gaining weight
I'm sure you will work hard to get back into good shape too.  

Are you working out right now?

WoW You are tall!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

Cats your right...duh!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

get used to it im always right


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

ohh paaalease!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2004)

Can't work out right now, doc thinks it's best if I don't do anything strenuous


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NT What are you talking about?? CURVES ARE IN DUDE!!!



that's what I was trying to say ... I didn't know that curves were out.  I've always thought curves were in ...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

I'M Glad you are listening to your Doctor Butterfly!!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

yea..i sure as hell dont


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

I wish I were taller!!!  I'm only 4'10".....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

I WISH I WAS SHORTER

Wanna trade???!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

Absolutely!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

I'M SO EXCITED ABOUT TONIGHT!!! I CAN'T WAIT!!!

My Mom and I are having a garage sale today & tomorrow morning... shes already sold $12 of my stuff. She said theres not a lot of people out..but hopefully tomorrow will be better!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I wish I were taller!!!  I'm only 4'10".....



well sometimes being that short is a good thing 

im 6'1" (almost heh, hopefully ill end at 6'2" or 3")


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm short too, only 5'2!  I'd like one more inch!  That way I could compete in the medium height class.  the short class is always a tough group!

Stacey...Nick wants to know what is so good about Pat Green?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

heyyyyyyyyyy TELL NICK PAT GREEN IS THE BOMB!! 

Seriously-- I don't know?? I LOVE his voice..hes sexy..but not that cute.. weird huh?? I just love his songs, and the Way he sings!!  hehehe

I have been in love with him since he came out... saw him at Tiny concerts where I was 5 FEET from him.. My Hubby proposed to me at  Pat Green concert also


----------



## jstar (Mar 19, 2004)

Who is Pat Green (forgive me for being dumb) Ohhh that is so cute how your husband proposed!  Funny story: Today I was with my boyfriend at his appointment with his job coach. We all know eachother pretty well and were talking and he blurts out: "Jill and I are planning to get married." Well his job coach almost fell out of her seat thinking that we were engaged! He actually meant to say that we do have plans to get married but there has not been an engagement just yet. Not til I get my condo (hopefully in a year or so). It was kinda funny


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

JSTAR That IS Sooo funny!!!   

Pat Green is a country music singer..he started off in Texas..and only sang here In texas... and now he's getting to be very well Known!!

www.patgreen.com


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

will be be by himself tonight?  Or with other people?  Like Cory Morrow?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

JUST PAT

YAHOOO! I'm about to leave
talk to you all later!! Everyone have a great Weekend!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2004)

Have fun tonight!!!

I forgot to tell you that Tyler won a HUGE floppy dog playing darts or something!  Cory won a pic of some hot chick


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

THANKS ANN!!!!

Oh thats AWESOME that Tyler won that...I bet Cory likes his Hot chick better than Tylers dog!! Thats funny!!!

Have a good weekend Ann!!! ANY Plans? Rest up!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh you're coming Jen???   THat is too awesome, are you coming to Dallas, going to Houston?  What's the scooby, doo?




 yuppers I was defintly planning to come, just wasnt sure when exactly. my sister lives in Goldthwaite  but I DEFINTLY plan on coming to Dallas n Houston!!  




> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> LOL. Jen...will you still be here July 10th??? I'm gonna do a figure comp then if I can hold the weight off after this first show. I am sooo bad about maintaining afterward



July 10th!  is that 2 weeks? after the 27th! I THINK I MIGHT BE!!! oh gosh I hope I am now!!! that would rock to see you on stage! Id bring a microphone. those big orange ones!! and flags!  and then Id be waiting with that big Godiva cheesecake u love so much!  
Im excited to come down yonder to snakeland! waho!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

snakes?  OMG  Cat lives inthe sticks, that is why he has snakes...or his is thinking of the one in his pants.


It would be two weeks Jenjen...But you have to fly home on a Sunday!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> snakes?  OMG  Cat lives inthe sticks, that is why he has snakes...or his is thinking of the one in his pants.
> 
> 
> It would be two weeks Jillie...But you have to fly home on a Sunday!




did you just call me Jillie!?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm   I did!  LMAO  I'm having issues today!  I sowwy Jenjen!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

But I just fixed it.  hehe


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

okkkk your forgiven this time!  
me understands the brainfarts when dieting!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

anyways...you were seeing things.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> snakes?  OMG  Cat lives inthe sticks, that is why he has snakes...or his is thinking of the one in his pants.
> 
> 
> It would be two weeks Jenjen...But you have to fly home on a Sunday!



lol the snake in my pants...
if that were a real snake, it could swallow you WHOLE


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

I'd run really fast!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

lol...
dont you know certain snakes can go up to 10 mph?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2004)

Went to the rodeo last night-Pat Green wasn't that good..he was SO wasted it was Pathetic. (& I am a big fan)

I didn't eat at the rodeo- I did have 2 beers..soo yesterdays meals were horrible.. not enough calories:

Meal One: lowfat blueberry muffin -only half of it b/c it was gross
                 low carb (3carbs) yogurt

Meal Two: 30grams protein pwd. with water-- (Shake)
                 10 Red Grapes
                 3 pretzels
                 4 jelly beans


Then we went to the rodeo--

 I had 2 beers there (didn't want them..but Matt bought them for me when I was in the bathroom and they were $5 beers so I couldn't waste them

We got home at 1am from the rodeo--and I had about 10 peanuts and went to bed

Todays meals have been better
I got to my moms at 8 am to start our garage sale (we didn't have a lot of customers-- I made $21 bucks--wooohoo)

Breakfast today was 1/2cup oatmeal, 6 eggwhites, 1 tbsp Nat. PB

snack: 1/3cup kashi cereal 
           * And a few M&M's
           3 oz. of deer sausage

My mom and I are going to eat later & I'm getting me a Grilled chicken sandwhich--I have been craving a GOOD one forever!

Matt of course is doing something with his Dad & brother (like ALWAYS)

He starts his new job on Monday.

ITS SOOOO PRETTY OUTSIDE!!!!!!!!! CLEAR BLUE SKYS


----------



## david (Mar 20, 2004)

Gotta love a women who will drink beers!    Oh, hello Stacey sweetie!!!  Long time no talk!  I've been super-busy as usual! Good to see that you're doing well!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

Stacey...you can awlays come over here to the apts and hang out at the pool.  I'm stuck working.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2004)

Heya Jodie!!! Sorrrrry your stuck working today!!!
Awwww my thighs are not swimsuit worthy YET! But thanks!!!

Hey David--Yep I grew up drinking beer (Bud Light) So Thats really the only thing I drink. & Never too much--and maybe only once a month. Although this month I have had a total of 5 beers so far.  
-  3 last weekend for my sisters bday...and 2 last night!

How are you doing David?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

oh plz....Ms. size 2!   you hush!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2004)

Stacey, what are you doing online on a Saturday?  Did you get a computer at home?  Well, whatever -- glad to see you online honey!!


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> Hey David--Yep I grew up drinking beer (Bud Light) So Thats really the only thing I drink. & Never too much--and maybe only once a month. Although this month I have had a total of 5 beers so far.
> -  3 last weekend for my sisters bday...and 2 last night!
> ...



 To the beers  (Debi would kill me if she heard me saying this!   )

My life is whacky, fun and wierd!  Oh and very congested, too!  But, that's what I get when I'm single and unwilling!  Whatever you do, DON'T read my journal until it's safe again!  I'm good at burning eyes/ears!  

I'm growing to love this girl Kelly and she said some thought provoking statements that will stick in my head for a long  long time!  I'm actually willing to give up the single life to be with her.  No, not marriage but exclusivity that is!   

So how are things going on the other side of the gulf?  How's the hubby, grandma's house etc. ?  Whoops, I just remembered, hubby has a new job!  Congrats to him!   BTW, is that weasel-lady still pestering you with her crabby-ass attitude?!?!

Have a great Monday!

Did you see that I met Greeky?  Stupid question I know.  A picture of us together is in my signature!    But I had to ask  anyway!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

lol, its weird seeing me all over the place when its not my avi!

hi stacey   bud lights are... LIGHT! shh!


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2004)

I can take it down or at least edit it if you're not comfortable with it.  I wouldn't want to give people wrong impressions!    Funny, I just thought of it after the fact.  But we look so cute in that picture.  Actually, you're the hottie!  Hey, I just remember.  I have that picture of you eating Haagen Dazs ice cream!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

when will u send the other pics to me, or did they all come out really bad?  u can use the email addy u used earlier today


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2004)

Bad because the "dork-en-scheimer" was too far out of distance and they were Dark as F$%%!  


Good morning, beautiful Stacey!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Stacey, what are you doing online on a Saturday?  Did you get a computer at home?  Well, whatever -- glad to see you online honey!!



Hey honey, I was at my moms house! She did give me a computer though, I need get setup with everyones internet today!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> To the beers  (Debi would kill me if she heard me saying this!   )
> 
> My life is whacky, fun and wierd!  Oh and very congested, too!  But, that's what I get when I'm single and unwilling!  Whatever you do, DON'T read my journal until it's safe again!  I'm good at burning eyes/ears!
> ...


HEY DAVID!!! Awww your thinking of settling down huh?!! Who is this Kelly girl? I need to go read your journal!!! 

Your so sweet for asking about my grannys house, and the hubby & me.  thanks!! Hubby started his new job today. He has to work 4am to 4pm. So our alarms went off at 2am this morning, then I reset it for me for 6am. He called me at 6am and said sooo far sooo good!!  He's just filling out paper work.

Grandmas Farm is great. I went there 2 weeks ago! She is doing really good for someone with Altheimers. The farm is good. I can't wait to go up there again...sooo relaxing. I miss living there.

I didn't know you met Greeky--that is AWESOME!!!

Hope all is good with you dear~ Take care!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

awww Monday Morning! Got to work early today to fax out my resume to a few places I saw in the chronicle, and I forgot my list-will have to get here early tomorrow to do it!

8am- protein bar-- Myoplex carb control (4carbs)

12pm- Protein shake & 3 pretzels

3pm-  apple 

6pm-- chicken & green beans, 1 tbsp nat. pb

9pm-?? protein??

I think I'm getting a bladder infection I was hurting all night. So I took medicine this morning. Hopefully it goes away.

-Still no period And I'm thinking of getting a pregnancy test this weekend..just to see

-my knee is still killing me. I don't know If I should go powerwalking tonight or Not?? Or do the elliptical at the gym?

Hope everyone is great!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

Good Morning!!!  we should have lunch Tuesday or Wednesday!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

Morning Jodie! Thanks for the coupons you sent me in the mail!! You are soooo sweet!!!

I don't think I can afford lunch out this week I have hardly nothing to last me till Friday


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 22, 2004)

morning Stacey 

What is hubby's new job?  I didn't read about this ... was it his choice, a promotion ... 

2am ...  ... are those his hours now?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

Morning NT!

Yep he started at a new company today-- His Choice! He Has been wanting to work for Baker Hughes forever, and he applied and got on! (Oilfield company) Its an awesome company--great benefits..they give raises every 6 months...bonus every christmas (a percentage of how much u made that year) Insurance is GREAT! I'm actually watching their website for an Administrative position to open up!!

He is training for the next 2 weeks...soo he will be on the first day shift. 4am to 4pm. 

Then his hours will be 4pm to 4am FOR Good. Hopefully only for a year or soooo???


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 22, 2004)

best of luck to your hubby and his new job! it sounds great! except for the hours 

yeah david took me out for ICE CREAM   hehehe 

rest your knee sweetie, itll thank u when u get older


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 22, 2004)

Excellent ... well good for him!!   The only draw back is the 12 hour shift  ... does he work 4 - 12 hour days then?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> -Still no period And I'm thinking of getting a pregnancy test this weekend..just to see



I think you need to do this TODAY Stacey.  Especially before you start taking that TTC stuff I sent you.   Most of that stuff won't hurt your or the baby if you are preggo, it's just Flax, EPO and some other stuff I don't remember -- but just to be on the safe side, ya know?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

THANK YOU GREEKY!!!!  Yep, the hours will Suck.

Thats sweet of david to take you out for ice cream--yummmm


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

Heya NT-- Yep it is really cool.. the hours won't be much fun..but he said he thinks its 2 days on 2 days off.... like that.. He finds out more today!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

FITGIRL~ YOU THINK I SHOULD??? Really?!! Okay I might go by one at lunch. Crap I hate wasting money on those..they are ALWAYS negative!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey-I have a bunk knee too-I have whats called patella something syndrom.  I used to run like crazy, and thats what really agrevates it most. I have NO arch in my foot, and Steve says I walk with my feet inwards, like an idiot! I no longer run, and find that if I do too much cardio, it starts to act up. I also have insoles, except i dont wear em... If i dont over do it on the cardio they are fine.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 22, 2004)

HEY STACEY!!!!!!!!!!!!  Had to come say hi and am glad Matt is getting a promotion but I know the hours will suck, enjoy the weekends and what you have right    Youa re such a doll


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

Us and our bum knees!   I've had more crap happen to my right leg than anything.  Bad car wreck in 96 shattered my right heel into 7to 10 pieces, had to learn how walk again and stuff.  Was non weight bearing for two months the first time, then a month the 2nd time.  Then the thing with my knee in Jan.  To bad we can't ask for limb replacements.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

Stacey, are you back from lunch yet?   Did you go get a pg test?   C'mon girl, give up the results.

I know it's hard when those are negative, but just remember, you're trying to just make sure you're not, before taking any types of meds.   Does your doc know you still haven't started?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 22, 2004)

I'd like a whole body replacement please


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> HEY STACEY!!!!!!!!!!!!  Had to come say hi and am glad Matt is getting a promotion but I know the hours will suck, enjoy the weekends and what you have right    Youa re such a doll


HEY HONEY!!!!  Thanks sooo much for poppin in. How are things with you?? How is school going? Darren?
Matt actually got a New job He is so happy!! His shift will be 2 days on, 2 days off...I think... We will find out today. I think I will see him more then I did at his old company!
Take care sweetiepie!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 22, 2004)

That is awesome Stacey!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am on Spring Break right now so I start Spring term a week from today, we do quarter schedule at PSU, where I go to school so our terms are ten weeks long, not 16.  I am just hanging out relaxing and reading in the sun, which I will be heading out to do in about 20 min.    I love not thinking    Darren is wonderful, I love being able to spend time with him, cause start Monday I will be taking 5 classes so very little time to head out of town.  Oh well, like you, we have to enjoy what time we get, but awesome about Matt's new job!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey-I have a bunk knee too-I have whats called patella something syndrom.  I used to run like crazy, and thats what really agrevates it most. I have NO arch in my foot, and Steve says I walk with my feet inwards, like an idiot! I no longer run, and find that if I do too much cardio, it starts to act up. I also have insoles, except i dont wear em... If i dont over do it on the cardio they are fine.



hey girlie--- I didn't know you had a knee problem! Sorry! 
Hmmm Wonder if I got this from running?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Stacey, are you back from lunch yet?   Did you go get a pg test?   C'mon girl, give up the results.
> 
> I know it's hard when those are negative, but just remember, you're trying to just make sure you're not, before taking any types of meds.   Does your doc know you still haven't started?



HEY! I forgot to get a test when I went to the store... I got a new cute top though..hehehehe. 
Pink too.

I really don't want to waste money on a test..but I will get one maybe.

I have been reading on this site..and it says that cramping is a sign of ovulating..and I have had bad bad cramps since I woke up this morning.. took 3 advil at 10:30 and that did nothing. Hmm?

Oh and Fitgirl-- I drank that shake just now- YUMMMM Nitrotech ROCKS!!! YUMMMMMMMMMMMY


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes, it is true that you cramp some when you O, but it is usually only sporatic and only on one side or the other.   Also, the ovulation cramping only lasts a day or so!

I'm so glad that you like the NitroTech....those are my favorite drinks.   I just bought a four pack of the Vanilla on Saturday -- YYYYUUUUMMMMMMYYYYYYY


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

Shortstuff~ Hey pam!! Oh I loveeeeeeeeee reading in the sun!! ENJOY!! Thats great your on spring break!!! Relax!! Wow you are going to have a busy schudule coming up--


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 22, 2004)

2 on 2 off sounds like a great roatation!  I could work 2 12 hour shifts if I knew that I'd get 2 days off ...


----------



## jstar (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Stacey! Hows the knee? I hope you're having a great day hun!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

Tammy-- yep thats what I read also. This is only on one side..but I'm assuming its my Endometriosis..or maybe a baby!??! I think Matt is going to by a test this afternoon or tomorrow.. He always wants to buy them..hehe.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

NT: I know, if thats the way his shift will go-- I LIKE That!!! 

JSTAR: Hey!! My knee is still bothering me a lot!!!!  Thanks for asking. The advil did help the knee..but not my cramping. Guess it can only do one thing at a time..hehe!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

umm guys beware:
Tammy & Girls-- I just read this & I'm scared b/c my cervix does not produce mucas.
  This is from tips on pregnancy

8. Look out for mucus. When ovulation occurs, your body produces a slippery, thin substance called cervical mucus to help facilitate the passage of sperm. If you examine yourself daily, says Weschler, you'll notice a vaginal discharge that's transparent and stretchy between your fingers, like egg white, on your most fertile days.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 22, 2004)

Stacey ... I think you're stressing too much about what is happening.  Just let nature take it's course.   Stress won't help you become pregnant.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

Heya NT-- Yeah I know I really am...I'm just curious what is up with my body... 

Ya know I read that is a myth--that stress will not cause you to not get pregnant..BUT I just don't believe that one..hehe!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

Tammy I got the shakes for 1.99 a can!!!!  But they were the 11oz. size (30grams of protein)  I got them at the Vitamin Shoppe.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey, first and foremost.......CALM DOWN!   Not every woman ovulates every month.  There are months that I don't either.

SECONDLY, you can still get pregnant if you don't have any cervical mucus.  Although the CM is helpful, it is not totally necessary!  The appearance of EWCM (egg white cerv. mucus) is sperm friendly, you don't need it.  Plenty of women get pregnant with never seeing that stuff!  

Also, don't cause yourself any UNNECESSARY stress, by thinking about stress causing you not to get pregnant.....girl, it's a vicious circle -- trust me.   Just take it one day at a time, try to keep yourself healthy and happy and take your meds/herbs/TTC packs.  Also, please keep in mind that -- thinking about getting or being pregnant also can sometimes make your body really think you are (i.e., not starting your period).  Just remain calm and don't, please don't put too much stock in that TTC information.  A lot of it is heresay.

And one thing, I've remembered - especially over the past few months -- do you think women 50 or 75 years ago worried about CM and temps and stress???  NOOOOO


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

OWIEEEEEE CRAMPS!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey, first and foremost.......CALM DOWN!   Not every woman ovulates every month.  There are months that I don't either.
> 
> SECONDLY, you can still get pregnant if you don't have any cervical mucus.  Although the CM is helpful, it is not totally necessary!  The appearance of EWCM (egg white cerv. mucus) is sperm friendly, you don't need it.  Plenty of women get pregnant with never seeing that stuff!
> ...


  --omg I think like that ALL the time--what women 50-100 years ago thought about..hehehe.

Thanks girl for all of that.. You are sooo right!! I need to get off the damn internet 

I really should calm down..hehe. I was fine last week..and now my mind is going in circles!!!! 

Thanks for the Mental check.!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

You know you can always come to Tam Tam for the upfront honest truth.   If I can't give it to you, I know Butterfly can!!

I've come to the point in my life Stacey, where I just don't care anymore.  Not that I don't want a baby, but I was so FED UP w/ worrying about it every freakin' month and going "oooh, oooh, today is the 10th day or the 12th day, and calling Brad and going, we gotta do it right now!!!"    That inevitibly always makes it hard from the get go.
I'm just takin' it one step at a time now, and if we get pregnant -- girl I'll be dancing from here to Houston with that news   
But for right now, I just wanna be healthy and get my body the way I want it and enjoy making love to my husband again.  I was tired of it being a "chore".


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 22, 2004)

that's what I tried to same Fit ...  ... although coming from a women has much more meaning.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey girlie..thank you sooo much.. I know I can always count on you & Ann for this stuff. (And Everything else) Thank you!
You know Matt and I don't even talk about that "ohhhh we gotta do it now... Its this time or that time" We just have sex for fun.. every now and then if I'm cramping he will go "Are you pregnant"
But we Never talk about babies or trying to get pregnant. We both know we are trying..we just don't talk much about it..thank god he is not like me thinking crazy stuff all the time. 

Thats good that you are enjoying it all now!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

hehehe sorrrry NT. I did listen to you I promise!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 22, 2004)

Just have fun practicing :blush:


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

hehehe OHHH We areeeeeeeeee


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Stace!  
hang in there sweetie, when you were meant to get pregnant it will happen!  

how is the weather down yonder? Im craving heat and sun! I cant wait to come to Texas!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

The weather in Dallas today is probably about 70 degrees and not that sunny.  The wind was blowing really hard earlier, but not so much now!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

awwwwwwwww ITS BEAUTIFUL HERE TODAY JEN!!!! (And thanks so much, you are very right)

Its 70 degrees---SUNNY SUNNY SUNNY, and kinda windy--feels AWESOME! Perfect jogging weather--wish I was up to par for it. 

I should take the T-Tops off for the drive home!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

yeah Stacey,  you should....I wish I had Ttops or a convertible.   I'm going to drive the challenger to work when it's finished, that's for sure.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

okay & Now I'm having bad cramps ON BOTH SIDES 
man I wanna go home!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

That would be fun for you to drive the challenger to work!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm sorry your cramps are so bad baby!!!  Maybe when you get home, you can take a warm shower and lay down for a bit??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks Tammy! They were bad all night. I rested for a little bit-then went to the grocery store- I bought a pregnancy test.. and took it this morning- Negative. Although I'm curious if I messed it up.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 23, 2004)

Never hurts to take another pregnancy test. Good luck Stacey.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks aggies.. It came with two in a package.. soo I will take the other one in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

Why do you think you messed it up?  Did you splatter??


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

splatter?  Dare I ask?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

YES It was My first pee of the day and It went on the little screen thingie you know that shows the signs, and it went everywhere else... OMG LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh my gosh.....yeah, I'd say definitely take the other one, but I'd wait till like the end of the week - Maybe Friday morning!  

This time, don't splatter -- turn the lights on for God's sake girl


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2004)

morning Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh my gosh.....yeah, I'd say definitely take the other one, but I'd wait till like the end of the week - Maybe Friday morning!
> 
> This time, don't splatter -- turn the lights on for God's sake girl



LMAO!! Yeah I will do it again on Friday..  you are tooooo funny girl.. Next time I'm doing the other version where you go in a cup. Much easier!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning NT!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning Stacey


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2004)

so ... how was hubby's first day on the new job?  Was it everything he thought it would be?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning Stacey!

I took 3 tests before I actually believed the results


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning SS!!  How are you?

NT: YES HE LOVED IT!!!! He was SOOO Hyped up about it!! Telling me all about it..saying how smart all the people were, and how awesome it was..and telling me about the machines he's working on..they are 3 and 4 million dollar machines..
He LoVed It!!!  
His old place he worked with a lot of dumbbutts and rude people...soooo He is in heaven so far!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi Butterfly!! How are you honey??? How are you feeling this week???
Was your first test negative?? Or were they all 3 positive!?? I would do the same..keep taking it b/c you don't believe it..hehe


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

No they were all 3 positive 

Guess what?!?  I felt the baby move for the 1st time on Sat.!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

ohh cooool!! My best friend took two test..her first one was Negative..then she retook it and it was positive. I want her Luck!

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW thats awesome you felt the baby move!! How Exciting! Did it feel weird??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Meals Today: 3/23/04 (two years today since my uncle died )

Meal One: low carb bagel

Snack: carb control yogurt, few bites of kashi cereal (not even 1/4c)

Meal two: Nitrotech shake (5 carbs)

Snack: green apple, the rest of kashi cereal (about 1/4c)

 ** I put 1/3cup in a baggie this morning.

Dinner: chicken breast, 1 cup green beans, 1 cup lettuce 
*** WITH MY HUBBY!! 

I'm going on a short walk tonight -going to try & convince Matt to go with me. I have to walk to my friends house (about half a mile-if that) to feed her turtle b/c she is out of town.  That will be soo awesome if Matt goes with me. A nice family walk. Cody, Matt & me!!! My dream.

Will do biceps/triceps tonight & Abs


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Is it bad to take Ex-lax every now and then????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

Stacey, sorry that you're constipated.....but don't feel alone, I've been thinking the same thing over the past two days or so.  I think maybe the Lipo 6 has something to do w/ it....I'm usually pretty regular!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

Stacey try adding in some extra fiber, it will help.  Psyllium Husk type stuff.  works wonders in getting rid of food babies!


Oh....just to note:   Carb Countdown reduced sugar, lowfat yogurt taste like ick!   Very bitter.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey FG--ohh I'm not constipated at all-- I go everyday-- Just wondering if its okay to use.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Like for using it after you have cheated too much?!! Is that bad?

It sure made me feel SKINNY today. Although I was on the toliet half of last night..hehe.. TMI
But it helped my bloat from cheating on sunday. And today I feel so Light. I am thinking of taking them twice a week.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Jodie~ you don't like that yogurt?? Thats what I get and I like it.. the strawberry one!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 23, 2004)

I never tried the CarbCountdown yogurt, but the CarbControl is yummy.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

It's not bad to take Ex-lax every now and then like every few months or so.  Twice a week would be bad.  Your intestines would get too used to it and you could become dependant on it.  That's kind of how my GI doc explained it.

It is never a good idea to use laxatives as a weight lose solution.  That's one of the tricks anorexics use.

If you start to feel backed up then try a stool softner like Colace or even the Walgreens brand-it's cheaper.  Make sure you don't grab the one that is also a laxative.  With my IBS I have to take one every night.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

The Carb Countdown one Stacey?   I don't like it, seems bitter.  The other one is more sweet.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWW thats awesome you felt the baby move!! How Exciting! Did it feel weird??


Let's see, I described it to John like this... imagine your uterus if filled with a liquid, gel type solution and a little seahorse is try to move around in it.  Get the idea?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Lmao!!!! That is sooo funny--but I do get the idea!!!! haha.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Like for using it after you have cheated too much?!! Is that bad?
> 
> It sure made me feel SKINNY today. Although I was on the toliet half of last night..hehe.. TMI
> But it helped my bloat from cheating on sunday. And today I feel so Light. I am thinking of taking them twice a week.




OK, do we have to have the "disorder" talk with you missy???


Don't do that, if you go everyday, why would you?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It's not bad to take Ex-lax every now and then like every few months or so.  Twice a week would be bad.  Your intestines would get too used to it and you could become dependant on it.  That's kind of how my GI doc explained it.
> 
> It is never a good idea to use laxatives as a weight lose solution.  That's one of the tricks anorexics use.
> ...



thanks!! I guess I am kinda using it as a weight loss thing. I didn't know it could mess up your intestines..

I already took 2 pills 15 minutes ago..but No more!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

OOPS Jodie-- I was thinking of the carb control one--SORRRY


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

No I don't need the talk, I'm just really messed up mentally!!!! Thanks


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2004)

Dont take laxies Stacey, bad news.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks Jill! I had no clue they could mess up my insides.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Is it bad to take Ex-lax every now and then????




Yes.  EVERY NOW AND THEN!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Like for using it after you have cheated too much?!! Is that bad?
> 
> It sure made me feel SKINNY today. Although I was on the toliet half of last night..hehe.. TMI
> But it helped my bloat from cheating on sunday. And today I feel so Light. I am thinking of taking them twice a week.




My PT only used Colon Clense a couple days prior to competition.  He only took it twice and when we went out to eat since his diet was dif. than mine.  He'd eat and then chuck it down.

Stacey  --  You're not fat and if you're wanting to get preg. this is not a good start!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks Babsie-- I didn't know that it was bad to take... like a diet pill..but I do now.

I'm glad I told you guys now.. I almost didn't


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> No I don't need the talk, I'm just really messed up mentally!!!! Thanks




What's going on sister?????


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

I'll Pm ya tomorrow

Just same old issues I have dealt with forever about "feeling fat"
It goes away...
I'm looking for a self help book--the ones that Jill & Jstar are reading


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It's not bad to take Ex-lax every now and then like every few months or so.  Twice a week would be bad.  Your intestines would get too used to it and you could become dependant on it.  That's kind of how my GI doc explained it.
> 
> It is never a good idea to use laxatives as a weight lose solution.  That's one of the tricks anorexics use.
> ...




Not only this but, you're restricting the nutrition your body needs before it actually has time to react.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I'll Pm ya tomorrow
> 
> Just same old issues I have dealt with forever about "feeling fat"
> ...




Okay.  Please please PM me. I know girls who'd KILL to look like you!!!!!!

Just keep saying to yourself........."If I want to have a baby, I need to first take care of myself!"  If you're not taking care of yourself, you must do so before you plan to conceive.  Because honny, you're not going to look skinny during your pregnancy.  You'll have the basketball belly.....THE CUTE kind.  You'll have a glow around you...........................And, men (believe it or not) start coming out of the wood work!  Most men think pregnant women are sexy

Go home....relax (with out ex-lax)...........take a bubble bath and surround your tub with your favorite scented candles...turn the lights out and close your eye and take in all the smells around you......Trust me, it's relaxing!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 23, 2004)

VERY nice advice Babs!  

Stace - you are a stunningly BEAUTIFUL woman!!! I wish you could see this! 
and I dont want to see you hurt yourself hun!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Babsie- thank you honey so much.  I will not be taking them anymore..seriously I didn't know that they could harm me. 
I'm SO glad I talked to you all about it.
It's embarrassing..but I'm glad that I did.

Thank You 

Thanks atherjen!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> VERY nice advice Babs!
> 
> Stace - you are a stunningly BEAUTIFUL woman!!! I wish you could see this!
> and I dont want to see you hurt yourself hun!





I really wish I'd said the same thing.  Sometimes I have a habit of being too brash and speaking exactly what is on my mind.  Babs is right, I know women too who would KILL to have your body!   Hell, if I could just have the abs and that tiny waist of yours, I'd be good!

We all love you honey, you know this.   Secondly, I'm glad you told us all too - we're only able to help if we have the information and know the truth.  
Love you!


----------



## jstar (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Stacey 

Hope you are having a good day! What books are you reading? I did a search on sugar addiction yesterday on the net and found but it is actually a real addiction. I never knew this before; I always thought I was weak willed. After about a week of eating clean I always get cravings for white bread/sugar that are outta control-but it is possible that this is a physical withdrawal and not just me wanting to cheat. The site I was on said that if you elimindate these foods completely after about 3 weeks the really strong cravings stop and you will have an easier time staying on a clean diet. Not that I think you have this problem at all - its just that a lightbulb went off when I read this and I just wanted to share.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Tammy-- you are just like me.. you speak exactly what you want to say w/o biting your tounge..its a good thing honey..and YOU know I didn't take it wrong at all.. I knew exactly what we meant..ON TO BETTER NEWS.. GUESS WHAT GUESS WHAT GUESS WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????????       

...

What is the BEST thing that could happen to me Right now..(besides being pregnant???)....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

I FINALLY GOT MY PERIOD!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!   
2 Months & 5 days late...Aunt Flo is here.. 

I should have known she would come AFTER I buy a test..this always happens to me the day or so after I take a pregnancy test..lol.

But I'm happy * (& In pain w/ cramps..but thats okay..at least I KNOW WHY)

I'm happy cause I can finally track my ovulating..etc...

Okay enough girl talk before PRINCE kicks me outta of IM and to some baby forum


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

You got a raise??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah RIght..NOT HERE!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh, I'm glad you got your visitor....and you're right, this makes it very easy to start tracking your ovulating.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hi Stacey
> 
> Hope you are having a good day! What books are you reading? I did a search on sugar addiction yesterday on the net and found but it is actually a real addiction. I never knew this before; I always thought I was weak willed. After about a week of eating clean I always get cravings for white bread/sugar that are outta control-but it is possible that this is a physical withdrawal and not just me wanting to cheat. The site I was on said that if you elimindate these foods completely after about 3 weeks the really strong cravings stop and you will have an easier time staying on a clean diet. Not that I think you have this problem at all - its just that a lightbulb went off when I read this and I just wanted to share.



Hey girl!! Thanks for sharing that with me.. I think I do have a sugar problem... But when I dieted down for my comp I did pretty good without.. I was bitchy.. but I did fine.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah I know.. I was sooo afraid that it would take me a year to get back (From what I was reading..after girls get off the pill your body is all out of whack)

Okay now your gonna have to help me figure out The ovulating time?? Please? Cause I SUCK at that! AND when is good to TTC...??

Maybe we should PM about this??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

How ya doing hon?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

Stacey, you know it's said that if you have a regular cycle you can start TTC every other day after your CD 10.   Depends on your cycle length though really.

Go to WebMD.com and go to their pregnancy forums.  They have some really good threads there and WebMD also has a good ovulation and pregnancy calendar.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

With her cycle length being irregular it's dif. to pin point exactly WHEN she will ovulate.  Women who have what we do need to be under the advice of our gyno.  

Stacey  --  This will happen when it's meant to happen.  I honestly feel you need to get your tummy cramps taken care of before you aim to get preggo.  There could be something wrong hon and it should be evaluated.  Please take care of your health!!!!  You're in my prayers hon


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

Here's the Ovulation calculator FG was talking about...

http://my.webmd.com/medical_information/health-e-tools/interactive/ovu_calendar.htm

You can start tracking today!  All it needs is the first day of your last visitor and estimate the average cycle.  An average cycle length is 28-30 days... mine were always longer like 33-35 days.  Just guess right now cause you can always change it later.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Babsie  How are you?? I'm MUCH better today!!!!! 

THANK YOU Fitgirl!! I will check those out.. oh yea..and what is CD?

Butterfly: HEY! Thank you so much!! I will go to that. My cycle in the past was always around 30-33 days also. But we will see what I do now!
It sure is a mean to me today---heavy heavy cramping. I guess its gonna be hardcore since I haven't had it in forever.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

CD = Cycle Day

I posted a list of acronyms here


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow that Month chart on WebMD is NEAT!!! I am printing out my calander--thanks girls!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks Ann!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

wow, I missed alot this am.  I'm glad to hear your visitor came.  Maybe now things can get on track for adding to the family!


----------



## jstar (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Stacey! 
I hope those cramps go away - I always get em real bad the first day too! I see you are in good hands with the mommies and mommies to be on this board


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Heya Jodie~ Yeah, I was glad it came finally b/c now I can track things!!  Although I'm having horrible pains..but its okay--At least I know why


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

HEYA JStar How are ya honey??! Yep when I get my period its always lots of pain since I have Endometriosis..it doubles another womans bad period pain day. 

I SURE AM IN GOOD HANDS WITH All The Mommies here!!!  LOVE IT!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Tammy~ Thanks for the message on my cell phone!! You are SOO SWEET!!!!!  I was smiling ear to ear.

I bought a new heating pad at lunch today, along with advil.
I'm sitting here at my desk with my heating pad on me..feels better. Wish I could leave though.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

bubbye Stacey

I'm getting ready to leave now!!!

See ya tomorrow


Oh....FEEL BETTER SOON HON!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Bye Babsie!!  Where ya going??

Have fun!!

Thanks.. Nothing that Advil can't help hopefully


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

hang in there Stace! I hope the cramps die down some! maybe a nice hot bath?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Thank you Atherjen!!! I have been SOO Dang Swamped at work that I have been ignorning them!! Plus I'm loaded up on advil 

Awww A warm bath does sound really nice.. Thats what I will do after American Idol... 

Have a good night...

I gotta finish up work. I have been here since 7:40AM and it is 5:20PM now.. will probably leave in 15 minutes!  I only took a 30 min. lunch too. We are just busy busy busy..but its a Good Thing


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

Atleast you get yours, mine only comes when It feels like it, and Im on the pill! It seems like every second month I DONT get it! And its not due to low bf ladies...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Bye Babsie!!  Where ya going??
> 
> Have fun!!
> ...




Where you at sister???  How are you feeling?

I went to my dr yesterday.  He wanted to take me off lupron and schedule the hysterectomy....then he mentioned HRT and I said, "well, lets try HRT and the Lupron for another 30 and go from there!"  he agreed and so now I have added Cenestin with my Lupron.

My breathing feels funny all of a sudden.  Kinda feels like when you take a diet pill with ephedra in it, how you feel like you have TONs of energy and if you don't use it, you just feel weird..................Weird  Maybe this stuff is doing something to my metabolism....


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

Morning Mrs. Stacey.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Babs, keep us posted babe, hope you're feeling okay.

If the Cenestin is working for your metabolism, that shouldn't be a bad thing.  But if it's working in the opposite direction and slowing it down, then that's not good.  Have you contacted your doc about the increased breathing labors


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Morning Stacey, are you swamped?   Come say "hi".

T


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

Morning!  Hope you brought your umbrella


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

You know what.....I looked at the advil I bought this morning for my headache....it has ephedrine in it!!!!  Can you believe that???  They're taking ephedrine off the market however, it's in our advil........How long before they take advil off the market?  LOL....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Atleast you get yours, mine only comes when It feels like it, and Im on the pill! It seems like every second month I DONT get it! And its not due to low bf ladies...



Hey Jill-- Yeah my period was never on time even when on the pill. Stupid thing!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

I dont have them


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Where you at sister???  How are you feeling?
> 
> I went to my dr yesterday.  He wanted to take me off lupron and schedule the hysterectomy....then he mentioned HRT and I said, "well, lets try HRT and the Lupron for another 30 and go from there!"  he agreed and so now I have added Cenestin with my Lupron.
> ...



Hey Babsie~ Thats good that your giving the Lupron another 30 days!!
I would ask your doctor if those symtoms are okay.. that sounds crazy!

I'm crazy today!! VERY Swamped! & Hurting like hell!!!!
Thanks for asking though!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

Morning NT! How are you??

Hey FG! Yep I'm SOOOOOOOOO busy at work!!! Yesterday I worked 10.5 hours..and looks like it will be that way again today-- got here at 7:30am... fun fun fun.

& My hubby wants me to go to his friends house tonight for his birthday- I don't want to go...and he will Be SOO mad if I don't!
So not looking forward to it!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

NO WORKOUT YET THIS WEEK!!!  

Meals are staying good though.. I guess b/c I'm so busy.

Yesterday Was perfect except for maybe 8 jellybeans

TODAY: So Far I have had  A LOT of water...all of my vitamins...
(calcium, prenatal, TTC Pills, B-12, Ginseng)

Bfast:  1/3 cup oats, 1 tbsp nat. pb, some blueberries, 1 carton eggwhites

snack: one ww low carb bread (7 carbs)


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

I am great ... looking forward to letting loose this weekend.  Our daughter is going away for a week for spring break with her grandparents, so we can let loose and not have to be parents the next day ... that only spells trouble


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

ohhh lordy NT that does Spell BIG Trouble.. and LOTS of fun!!!!
Have a great time!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

Bitchin time:

I'm Bloated, BITCHY, & miserable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

Thats how I feel...hehe.. just a warning!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_





That's every other day for me

Just breath in...........................................................and out


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

and remember we still love ya grumpy bitchy and miserable.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

^that too


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 
> 
> That's every other day for me
> ...



Yep I hurt every other day too..but this is UNBEARABLE PAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And Matt don't even give a shit!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

awwww thank you Jodie


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

HI BUTTERFLY!!! Is It raining there?? It hasn't here yet..I don't think?!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Yep I hurt every other day too..but this is UNBEARABLE PAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And Matt don't even give a shit!!!!




Okay.....lets go kick his hiney!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

No rain, just dreariness.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey the bunny rabbit outside my window came back!!!

We used to leave the bunnies carrots but then winter came and they left.  The posted a center-wide message saying we canNOT feed the animals any more 

But one of them is back now... wonder if he likes grapes


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> And Matt don't even give a shit!!!!


.


THAT'S IT!!!  
 

I'm kicking his @ss


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> ... wonder if he likes grapes



Ask him....but if he answers you....I wouldn't give him any!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

Yep He needs his ass kicked. I don't know why he doesn't believe me!!!! 

I took a hot bath as soon as I got home last night--then layed on the recliner from 7:30 pm to 8:30pm with my heat pad on me!

I said something like I HURT BADDDD and he said nothing..stared at the TV. Then I asked if he would bring me the phone..and he was like "I JUST PUT IT UP"
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
I said.. sorrrrry I hurt please.. and he goes "good excuse"
and I said " I WISH you could feel this pain for ONE day so you would believe me"

And He said Very sarcastically-- I do believe you...I just said YEA Right. 
& That was it. I think he does...but he gets sick of me saying it..and he thinks I'm not cramping everytime I say I am.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Oh baby bunnies are sooooo cute!  Lil bunny noses and fuzzy feet.


----------



## jstar (Mar 25, 2004)

awwww Stacey!!! I hope you feel better hun! Pls post a pic of that bunnyrabbit---too cute!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

Butterfly That Is TOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!
LUCKY!! Rabbits are SOoooooOOOoooOOOOoooo Adorable!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Stacey...would you like to borrow my Craigie pooh?  He is understanding, helps clean house, and would bring the phone to you...He'd even rub your feet.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwww Thanks Jodie!!!! How sweet of Him!! 

Rub your feet too??? 

You really do have an awesome man!! I just have a damn redneck

...I do love him though


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

THANK YOU JSTAR!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Are Craig and Brad twins????  Brad is the same type of person.  She can borrow Brad too, but she has to give him back when it's bedtime -- that's my stuffed animal that I sleep with....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

awwwwww Brad is the same??!!! Awwwwwwwwwww

Man I got screwed!!!

I have the LEAST CARING/ Romantic Guy ever..
Although he will argue with that till the day he dies. whatever.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

I HAD one like that before Craig.  He's so past tense.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

yeah, I had one like that before Brad.....oh my gosh am I glad he's gone!!!   THe only ties left with that fu*^^%er is my two wonderful children.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

John may not always get his honey-do list done but he always takes good care of me when I don't feel well.  He's a genuine sweety :


----------



## Jenny (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey Stace 
I'm sorry you're hurting and sorry Matt is being a jerk 

I hope you're feeling better soon honey!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Stac....it's raining here.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> awwwwww Brad is the same??!!! Awwwwwwwwwww
> 
> Man I got screwed!!!
> ...




I feel the same way......

I'm sure he's just frustrated with it all just as you are.  Sometimes you get sick of hearing the same thing over and over.  Sometimes I get like that with my hubby.  I feel bad afterwards.......but then again I also explain my feelings to him.....It's not so much that he's in pain....it's the constant complaining and whimpering around that drives me nuts.  Almost like he's looking for attn or something....AS IF HE DOESN'T GET IT  There are times when he'd complain, I'd change the subject....And again, it's not like I don't care,,,,,just hearing the same crud and knowing you can't do anything about it, gets really irritating..............

Was he having a bad day hon?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

Jodie & FG!! I'm glad that you tooo have great guys now!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> John may not always get his honey-do list done but he always takes good care of me when I don't feel well.  He's a genuine sweety :


Thats WONDERFUL Butterfly


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Stace
> I'm sorry you're hurting and sorry Matt is being a jerk
> 
> I hope you're feeling better soon honey!!


HEY JENNY!!!  Thanks honey!!!

How are you doing???


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

YEP JODIE-- ITS RAINING HERE TOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY JENNY!!!  Thanks honey!!!
> 
> How are you doing???



I'm doing really good thanks  A lot of stuff going on in my mind, but only good stuff, I'm so happy 

How's the job hunt going?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I feel the same way......
> 
> I'm sure he's just frustrated with it all just as you are.  Sometimes you get sick of hearing the same thing over and over.  Sometimes I get like that with my hubby.  I feel bad afterwards.......but then again I also explain my feelings to him.....It's not so much that he's in pain....it's the constant complaining and whimpering around that drives me nuts.  Almost like he's looking for attn or something....AS IF HE DOESN'T GET IT  There are times when he'd complain, I'd change the subject....And again, it's not like I don't care,,,,,just hearing the same crud and knowing you can't do anything about it, gets really irritating..............
> ...



Hey sweetie!! Thanks for all that. You are right about it all. I know he hears me complain all the time about the same thing..a lot of the times I hold it in..and if he does ask.. I say "what is always bothering me"
And I have told him sooo many times that I hate complaining I have cramps.. I always joke with him and say my famous line I say daily is "I HAVE CRAMPS" go figure

nope he was having a good day.
But your right..He hears it daily.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> YEP JODIE-- ITS RAINING HERE TOOOOOO!!!


I really hope it doesn't come down my way


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

Jenny~ Hey girlie.. I'm glad that things are going good with you.

The job hunt is going.... I'm faxing out my resume right & left..thats why I get here before everyone else in the mornings... so nobody see's me doing it...and so I can grab my confirmations!

I did see on a website today that My all time favorite company to work for is Hiring in Home sales & Admin. Assistant. SO My friend is fixing my resume a tad...and when she emails it to me..I'm faxing it to them.
It's David Weekley!! I love love love them!! It's been a dream forever to work there!  SOOO Hopefully that goes well...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

I don't know where the rain is headed??? HmmM?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Don't send the rain up here!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

Id take rain over SNOW!!!!  

did you get your hot bath last nite Stace? Hope your feeling better today!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

Heya girl!
Yep I sure did!! I took your advice, and its the first thing I did when I got home from work...(after putting my chicken in the oven) TOOK A Longggggggg hot soak..felt great!!!  Thank you honey!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

thats great to hear! It always makes me feel so much better! kinda unplug and relax!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

It definatley Relaxed me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

I think that's what I'm doing tonight is taking a long hot bath in my jacuzzi w/ some candles, maybe a glass of wine and no lights, maybe some good hard rock and roll too!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

I can see it now....Fit in the jacuzzi listening to Ozzy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

ugggggggg Matt just called me. First time today.. ugggggggg i'm having a MAJOR "I hate my husband Day"

He goes, don't forget to go to Brians after work today..and I said..well I'm going home first... and I really don't feel well.. can't I just go home & stay there..and he got all pissy with me..
I just said FINE I will go and stand there in pain.
Damn Fu**er


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 25, 2004)

damn Stacey....using the potty mouth....but it is understandable....i'm glad there are no tape recordings of the arguments Jodie and I have...they would scare small children and large animals!

(YES we argue sometimes and NO it isnt good when it happens)

relationships have their good days and bad days, thats just how it works...as long as you can talk about the problems at some point (preferably after the anger wears off a bit) and try to work on them so that they arent as much of an issue in the future, it's all good....relationships are all about communication....if you want them to last.

hmmm...i think i watch too much Dr.Phil....nahhh, no such thing as too much DrPhil!!! 

jodie expressed to me just the other day how important it was to walk the dogs in a timely fashion....and i understood her, although she could have approached it differently (love ya baby!)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Umm...the large dogs we have did get scared....they were in the closet hidding.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 25, 2004)

hmmm...this is true now that i think about it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

You guys are too adorable!!!   Jodie, that's why you have got to love that man.

You bitch at him and he "understands".....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Not always.  We don't always see eye to eye on alot of things.  We just try and work things out, sometimes that takes days!  And the doggies stay hidding in the closet.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> damn Stacey....using the potty mouth....but it is understandable....i'm glad there are no tape recordings of the arguments Jodie and I have...they would scare small children and large animals!
> 
> (YES we argue sometimes and NO it isnt good when it happens)
> ...



Thanks Craig! I know, I try not to cuss too much!
You are very right about Relationships & communicating. Usually when we argue..it gets cleared up in a day or two. He likes to talk right away..and I have to cool off and ignore him for a few hours. He finally understands that about me. 

Nahhh never Too Much Dr. Phil!

We were not fighting...just a little arguement....he had no idea how upset I Really am --but I'm getting over it now. Thanks to some things Babsiegirl Said

He is a great guy, and I know he loves me..he just needs to be more sensitive to me like he was when we were dating..now his romantic side is gone..and his caring side..ummm out the door...  It's all about Matt. 

BUT oh well.. I will work on it!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

FRIDAY! Finally!!

I have on a new outfit today so I feel Real good! I even curled my hair today!

Saw my mommy this morning---dropped by her work on my way to work to give her my computer.. she is taking it to Gateway for me when she gets off at 9am.  All her coworkers were saying I was soooo pretty.. made me blush big time..think I will stop by there everyday..haha   Just Kidding!! 

I am doing Cardio tonight-- haven't all week do to my knee & Endometriosis crud.. So Cody & I will go for a long walk. He needs to go..he hasn't been all week. 

Ready to do nothing this weekend...but relax


----------



## Jenny (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey honey! 

We all already knew that you are sooooo pretty! You really really are, I wonder when you'll understand that and stop doubting it 

How's the tummy feeling today?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Jenny!!  I just meant that it feels good to hear it -- ya know?!! 

My tummy is Not as bad as it was yesterday~ just light cramping sooo far!! Thanks for asking. Hopefully it won't get to bad and I can go walking later.. I miss my powerwalks-- I know you know what I mean


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Stacey, how was the party last night?  Did Matt finally get some compassion?  

Your walk sounds good this afternoon!   I wanna go....

Hope you have a good day babe.   I'm sure you will, seeing as how you already LOOK GOOD!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 26, 2004)

You deserve to have a relaxing weekend!!!

I'm not surprised at all that your mom's co-workers all think you are pretty... cause you are!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

Ditto to what BF said


Morning sunshine!@!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

You DEFINTLY deserve a relaxing weekend Stace! hopefully you get lots of sun!! 
ahhhh I bet you look SOOOO pretty today in your outfit and hair all done!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

Heya FG~ thanks honey.. Last night was okay-- I took advil before we left so I would be Okay. We were there for just 2 hours.  AND No, no compassion from him.

I wish you could go on a walk with me!!! 
Hope you have a good weekend.

I just can't wait to get out of this hell hole job!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

ANN: Thank You So much!!  I hope you have a wonderful weekend honey!!!

AJ~ Thanks babe!!! 

Babsie--thanks girlie--how are u?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

I faxed my Resume to David Weekley Homes!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm okay hon

Sweet!!!!!...keep sending your resumes out!


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

And show us some pics of you in your new outfit! I luv wearing new clothes, they make me feel great! I have a new shirt on today!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

Babsie~ I'm glad your okay!! I know, I have faxed my resume to 9 places this week. 

HEY Jill!! I wish I had a digital camera so I could take a pic. I have on kakhi(SP?) cargo/type pants w/ a draw string.. a new Pink top, and pink glittery flip flops!
I LOVE PINK


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2004)

sounds like a summer outfit ... missus NT wore sandals to work today expecting spring like weather, but it's actually supposed to snow ... oppps!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I just can't wait to get out of this hell hole job!





You and me both sweetheart!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

Thats Funnnny NT!! Her feet are going to be COLD!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

NO KIDDING FG

OMG RIGHT NOW (and for the past hour) I am having STABBING pains in my ovaries!  Hurts like someones stabbing me with a ton of needles. I just took 3 advil


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

Stacey....I'm putting a sm. envelope in the mail to you tomorrow.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

nooo  SILLLLY I know what your sending me, and girl you don't have too!!  I'm meeting my friend next tuesday or wed... for a few pain pills. 

How are you honey?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

I won't use them.  I'm keep a few in case I do need them.  Too late...they are sent already! 

It's been a long day.  Noone has come in. Makes it boring.
Ya'll have any good plans for the weekend?  Craig got a bunch of dvd's from Hollywood video, guess we will watch one of them tonight if I don't fall asleep on the couch before it ends.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

You are SOOOO Sweet! Thank you!! And if you need them back ever just let me know!! Thank you SOOOO MUCH!

I bet that is borging when nobody comes in--sorry honey!  Oh cool MOVIE Night!! I know, I always fall asleep during them! I think we may rent a few too tonight! I have never had Matt home on a friday night! yeah.
Have a wonderful weekend sweetie!! & thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

Yw.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2004)

Stacey

How are you this morning honey?  Are you feeling any better?  Did Aunt Flo leave?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey T!!  How are ya honey?? It's a nasty day here!
I'm better, thanks. Yesterday was my first day of no cramps!!! Yeah. So Far so good today!
Nope Aunt flo is still here..but I think shes leaving today..hehe!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

March 29

I can't believe It's almost April!!!

Okay starting today I'm going to workout as hard as I can (when feeling good) & eat super clean. I'm also starting tanning today. I wasn't going to just in case I got preggo..but Lord That could take awhile..sooo My life is going to be eating right & working out strong! I want to look my absolute best on May 1-- I will see some old friends from college at a big festival a few miles from my Granny's farm

Meal One:  Vitamins: calcium, prenatal, B-12 & the TTC Pills
1/4c oats with 1/2tbsp pb & some blueberries mixed in. YuM!
3 eggwhites
4oz. of diet cranberry juice

Meal two: (will be) 
4 eggwhites & low carb protein bar (5carbs)

Meal three: 
5-6 almonds, green apple

Meal four:
4oz. chicken, green beans, 1 cup lettuce

TONIGHTS WORKOUT IS 45 minutes of cardio (half on treadmill/half on elliptical)
LEGS!!

I think I'm going to go to bed early tonight.. and workout in the Morning tomorrow & the rest of the week. SINCE Matt is going to be home in the evenings!!!  He is off today..but I already told him he is on his own for dinner..and I'm working out tonight 

Could have made a baby last night..hehehehehehe  

oooops TMI????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2004)

That is not TMI honey!  LOL....you're so funny!

If you ask Brad, he says we made one Friday.  He said he was checkin' off his list.
Go to Home Depot -- check
Work on shrimp to grill -- check
Get wife pregnant -- check...double check


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

oh my gosh..Laughing my bootie off at you and Brad~! TooO Cute!! 

we went to home depot to this weekend I got a pretty hanging basket..and we got black mulch for our front..it looks cool!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

your tooo silly girls!! 

Best of luck Stace! your in full drive now!!  I dont think you can look any more beautiful then u do now.. but I know you;ll work hard hun!


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2004)

Stacey, here is a recipe I thought youd like:

1/3C oats
1/2C Canned pumpkin (nothing else added, just pumkin from a can)
1 egg white
1 scoop vanilla prot powder
Pinch of cinnamon, nutmeg, baking powder, baking soda, vanilla

Mix all together. Makes 2 big cookie thingies-bake at about 360 for 20mins. Can be a little dry from the protein. You can add less if you want. Makes a great meal on the go!

30C, 30P


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

THANKS JILL FOR THE RECIPE!! That sounds YUMMMMMY!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

HI JODIE!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> your tooo silly girls!!
> 
> Best of luck Stace! your in full drive now!!  I dont think you can look any more beautiful then u do now.. but I know you;ll work hard hun!



Thank you sooo much Jen!!  Your sooo sweet!! I gotta get my tan going and my legs looking decent for shorts!

How are you???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2004)

%^*(*@#$%^&*  I was gonna tan this morning and didn't do it.  I haven't tanned in a week.   I bet I can leave work a little early and go tan afterwork.....that'll be cool


----------



## jstar (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Stacey! 

How was your weekend?

Your outfit sounds so cute ( I love pink too ) . I am keeping my fingers crossed one of those jobs called you back. I start my new job tomorrow, I am a little anxious but I think it will work out to be a nice change for me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2004)

jstar

How are you?   What new job are you starting?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> %^*(*@#$%^&*  I was gonna tan this morning and didn't do it.  I haven't tanned in a week.   I bet I can leave work a little early and go tan afterwork.....that'll be cool


Your So dang funnnnnY!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hi Stacey!
> 
> How was your weekend?
> ...


HEY Girlie!!!!  Thanks! My weekend was good--relaxed a lot- and did yard work!

THATS SO WEIRD That you said that about a job-- My hubby called me 2 hours ago and told me that Royce homes called me and wanted me to call them back.. soo I did.. and had to leave a message. The guy called me back when I went to pee... and now I can't call him.. I have TOO many people around me. But I am going into my friends office soon to call him!  He said I could use it! 
YEAH!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2004)

good Luck Stacey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Royce would be alot closer than where you are now!

Did I miss a pic of you somewhere???  If so, where??


----------



## butterfly (Mar 29, 2004)

Good luck with the job!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Stace!
Wow! I finally caught up on this whole journal. You have been busy!  

Can't wait to hear about the job, anyplace would be damn lucky to have you!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> good Luck Stacey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Royce would be alot closer than where you are now!
> 
> Did I miss a pic of you somewhere???  If so, where??


THANKS!!!  

Ummm Nope-- I haven't posted any pics lately!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

Butterfly~ Thanks Honey!!  how ya feeling?

Hikerchick~ Hey girl- Thank you!!!  Oh I know this journal is insane~ Just like ME How are you??


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

Stace let us know how it goes with Royce! best of luck hun! sounds good news maybe!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks JEN!!!   I'm very excited!!  Right now this guy & I are playing phone tag! ugggg


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2004)

I hope you get the job, I know that would make you super happy! Good luck!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2004)

Wohoo honey, I hope you get the job!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

Thank you Jill & Jenny!!!!  I hope I do tooooo!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh my gosh Stace.....good luck on the job girly, I'm definitely going to call the Lady I had the interview w/ last week and just follow up.

Good luck girly, who knows -- maybe we'll both get new jobs!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

Tuesday March 30, 2004

Last night I got home late b/c I had to stop by my moms house to pick up my cell phone I left there come to find out--she gave me a bowl of chicken tortilla soup she made homemade. Yum. It will last me all week because I'm only allowing myself 1/2 a cup a day. Even though she said she made it healthy for me. 

We got our tax money yesterday!!! Going to savings for the baby!!  

- my father in law gave me a new flower that Matt & I planted last night- and we watched a movie. It's so nive having him at home. He goes to nights next week we think.

- When Matt went to bed at 9pm I worked out for just 20 or 25 min. but I made it good. I did a lot of ab work, pushups, Jumping jacks, tae-bo kicks, and the aerobics grapevine move, and other aerobic moves.  It was good.

MEAL ONE: 1/3 cup oats w/ blueberries in it that I added, 1 tbsp nat pb. Yum
and 1 carton of eggwhites
With all my vitamins

Meal two: (will be) 4 oz. chicken breast, 1 cup lettuce, salsa (salad)

Meal three: 8 or 9 almonds & green apple

Meal four: 4oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans, salsa

snack will be carbcontrol yogurt

I like it when I cook & Have my meals all planned


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey T! Thanks honey!!! Good Luck to you also!!!! That would be awesome if we both got new jobs!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

Morning Jodie How are ya?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

Sleepy.  I wanna go crawl back in bed. 
Having one of those days that my whole body aches from the dang workout last night.

How are you??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> I like it when I cook & Have my meals all planned



I like that too, but wish that was the case today.....I have no food


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

Jodie~ Ugggg Sorrrry sweetie!!! I am sleepy too!

Fitgirl~ sorrrry -- I hate days like that!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2004)

morning Stacey


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

I think I'm gonna go to Genghis Grill today for lunch -- so, no worries


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

Morning Nt! How was the weekend partying?

Hey FG- sounds yummy-- what kind of place is that?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 30, 2004)

What a beautiful, wonderful day!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2004)

We had a great time.  We went to an 25 and older bar ... and ripped it up.  The missus always seems to be in the middle of everything.  But, as always, she wasn't able to make it out for Sunday   ... so we watched movies all day Sunday.  We did some house hunting things Monday and that was about it.  Baby Nt is sick in Winnipeg ... so that is causing the missus some grief.  She called this morning and said her tummy was feeling better, so hopefully that has passed and she can enjoy her remaining week there.  When she gets back, they (the missus and baby NT) are going skiing in the mountains for the last time.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

BUTTERFLY~ I KNOW IT IS A BEAUTIFUL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

NT: That sounds great. I'm sorry that baby Nt is sick...hopefully she is getting better!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2004)

thanks ... I think she may be over it.  We'll find out around noon.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 30, 2004)

A tummy ache?  Sounds like someone misses mommy and daddy


----------



## atherjen (Mar 30, 2004)

I wish I had all your texan weather!!!!  
I cant waitttt to visit south! wahooo


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> A tummy ache?  Sounds like someone misses mommy and daddy



Trisha thinks it may be the start if IBS ...


----------



## butterfly (Mar 30, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=597998#post597998


----------



## butterfly (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Trisha thinks it may be the start if IBS ...


Wow, that's terribly young to get IBS.  Usually doesn't start until late 20's/early 30's.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

Stacey, Genghis Grill is a Mongolian type grill.....buffet type too...you have all of this chicken and beef and pork and all vegetables and sauces and spices that you can think of -- and you make your own bowl and then they put it on this round grill and grill it for you and you get your choice of white, brown or fried rice to go with it.

It is so yummy    Go to my journal to see what I ended up putting in my bowl


----------



## butterfly (Mar 30, 2004)

PSSSTTT!!!  Check this out!



> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=597998#post597998


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

I've had tummy problems forever.. and I'm only 21 now..

BTW Hi pretty girl!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

FITGIRL~~ THAT PLACE SOUNDS AWESOME!!!! I wish we had that here~~ YUM YUM!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

Butterfly You better spill it girl!! I think it's a GIRL!!!  ????????


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

uggggggggg I AM SOOO SWAMPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
& Have a headache..

It's sooo pretty outside-- I'm going for a walk for SURE tonight!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

Am I ovulating right now girls??? I mean is it Fertile Time?????

If aunt flo left early yesterday morning..really sunday night??? 

This stuff is confusing!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 30, 2004)

I have no idea!   
ummmm I forget took that last year in biology... ummm I THINK so! 

did your headache go away? 
hope the walk will help! it always does for me! I love powerwalking!


----------



## daisy (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Stacey,
A way to estimate when you are ovulating is to choose the day that you next think that AF will start, then count back 14 days.  For example, if you are on a 30 day cycle, your next AF should start April 26th.  This means that you should be ovulating around April 13th.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I have no idea!
> ummmm I forget took that last year in biology... ummm I THINK so!
> 
> ...



Hey Jen!! I know I had no clue either.. I talked to Fitgirl on the phone and she told me that I will be on day 10 of my cycle.. so Tomorrow

Man I had that headache until 9pm last night--it was a bad one. But I did have a great 30 minute powerwalk with my cutieputie doggie!!! It was wonderful. And I did weights for 40 min.  Yeah! And no cheating either. I had 3 Penut M&M's *USUALLY ITS BEEN ABOUT 10-12 a day.

How are you??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you Daisy SO much!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Am I ovulating right now girls??? I mean is it Fertile Time?????
> 
> If aunt flo left early yesterday morning..really sunday night???
> ...



over thinking again Mrs. Stacey  

just keep practicing


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

hehehehe I know NT!! OH WE ARE practicing woohoooo!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

sTACEY...i HAVEN'T GOT THOSE IN THE MAIL JUST YET.  i'LL HAVE THEM IN THE MAIL TO YOU TODAY.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

Oppss...on the caps.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Last nights workout was great!!! (TUESDAY MARCH 30)

Powerwalked and jogged for a few minutes-- 30 minutes
lots of stretching.
40 minutes of weights.
Did a lot of arm work-- bicep/triceps and I did shoulder work.
LoTs Of ab work! My abs are SOOOO Sore today!!!

Also did lunges, pile' squats, & SLDL

And some other leg work -- I was watching Fit Tv and they were doing legs.. so I did some with them.  Lots of different moves to do with dumbbells! Fun!

Meals were perfect yesterday except for 3 M&M's and maybe 6 jellybeans.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Jodie thats okay. You don't have to honey!!  

I was wondering though if maybe the mailman kept them...hehehe!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

sounds like an AWESOME workout Stace!! :bounce: 

Have a great day hun!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi honey, how is ya this morning?  You know Daisy is right about the "counting back 14 days" info.   I was told by my RE that the best judge, if you have irregular cycles, is to start having intercourse every other day from your 10th day forward.  This would mean, your 10th day, your 12th, your 14th and your 16th day....

On my 10th day next cycle, we'll be having the ovulation monitoring done and having the sonogram done.  Honestly, I think you should give it one more cycle just to see how "regular" you're going to be and to see what your cycle length is.   However, it never hurts to keep practicing.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks Atherjen!! IT was!!!   Oh and I planted some flowers to & watered my yard!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey T!  I'm good today-- how are you?? Work is not as crazy as it was yesterday!! Ya I think I will really know when I'm ovulating after I get my period in April!!! So for now we are just going to have sex all the time!! heheehe!! Nothing wrong with that


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Babsie!!  How are you?? Have you & your hubby made any decisions yet?


----------



## jstar (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey T!  I'm good today-- how are you?? Work is not as crazy as it was yesterday!! Ya I think I will really know when I'm ovulating after I get my period in April!!! So for now we are just going to have sex all the time!! heheehe!! Nothing wrong with that



Lucky girl 

How are you Stacey? Still awaiting your little baby I see


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hi Babsie!!  How are you?? Have you & your hubby made any decisions yet?



We're pretty much just chancing things.  If we end up preggo, we end up preggo.  We're not using any protection and I'm practicing all my "techniques" the dr showed me on how to get preggo with Kiley and Brianna.  We're trying out luck.  If it's meant to be, it's meant to be.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Lucky girl
> 
> How are you Stacey? Still awaiting your little baby I see


Hey sweetie!!  Your sooo funnnny!!

Yep still waiting..but really the trying has Just begun Yeah!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Babsiegirl: I think thats the best thing.. Just put it in Gods hands!! 

Now do share these Tricks & techniques!!!! (actually I think you emailed me about some of them)


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm reading about eating disorders right now: My gosh I have almost Every symptom of the binge eating one. Ya know.. I use to be anerexic..and now this!  This sucks!!!

HERE'S what I just Read:
It's on how to take care of yourself when  you know you have one.

Emotional self-care and eating disorders


People who have eating disorders are often very critical of themselves. Learning to be easier on yourself is very important.

Pace yourself if you are feeling weak. Everything you do may take more time and effort. Do not expect to do all the things you want to do right away. Choose what is most important and do those things first. Break larger tasks into smaller ones and do what you can.
Remember that negative thinking (feeling bad about yourself, feeling hopeless, and thinking you are unattractive) are part of your condition. As you work with the health professionals, you will start to feel better about yourself.
Remember that it takes time to recover from unhealthy eating habits. Your body needs time to readjust itself. As you begin to eat in a healthier way, you will feel better and have more energy.
Do not expect too much from yourself too soon. Your desire to have all things in order is probably not achievable. Learn to accept your good qualities.
Spend time with other people. Do things you like to do. If you do not have any hobbies, try something new and see whether you like it. Resist the temptation to give up on something too soon.
Do not blame yourself for your condition or try to find out why this is happening to you. It is better to work on getting better than to spend time trying to answer questions that may not have answers.
Cooperate with the health professionals working with you. Resist the temptation to avoid new ways of looking at yourself and your situation. Learn to accept your good points.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW!!!  Some of these things match me too!!!!AHHHHHHH

Stacey, your post has a lot of guidence.  Be sure to report back to it when you face these challenges.  Even if it's every day!!!!!

Does your hubby know how you're feeling hon?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks Babs~ That is why I posted it.. so I can read it more often..like everyday

No Matt has no idea..he doesn't care about this stuff..and would think I'm making it up.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Today is a bad day- I am depressed about my Endo..being so bitchy, hating my job & coworkers & hating this dang disease!!!

Okay Just read this: And I have like everydamn one
SYMPTOMS
Binge eating is diagnosed when you have:

Eating episodes where you: 
Eat an unusually large amount of food within a short period of time (within a couple of hours).
Feel no control over eating or the ability to stop eating during the episode.
Three or more of the following behaviors: 
Eating more quickly than normal
Eating until feeling uncomfortably full
Eating large amounts of food when not physically hungry
Eating alone due to embarrassment over the amount you are eating
Feeling disgusted with yourself, depressed, or very guilty after overeating
Great distress about the episodes of binge eating. 
Binge eating episodes at least 2 days a week for at least 6 months. 
Episodes of overeating only, without regularly making yourself vomit, fast, or excessively exercise. Your overeating is also not associated with anorexia nervosa or bulimia nervosa. 
Binge eating disorder involves attempts at restricting the diet that may alternate with binge eating. Sometimes one binge can merge together with the next binge with no period of dieting in between. Up to 33% of those who are considered obese have binge eating disorder.1 A significant weight gain often occurs as a result of repeated and chronic binge eating episodes, even though you may also have intermittent days of fasting or restrictive dieting.

Depression, anxiety, or other anxiety disorders commonly occur along with binge eating disorder, which makes treatment and recovery more difficult.

Some people eat limited amounts of food in the early part of the day and consume most of the day's food after the evening meal; this is called night eating syndrome.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

awww Stace-things will get better. remember we are here for your support 100% hunny! takes time and belief in yourself! Just keep telling yourself how BEAUTIFUL and SPECIAL a person you are!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks Jen so much!!!! I guess I try to damn hard to be perfect.  I know that is one of the problems.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

your always welcome Stace!  

just remember- no one is perfect. everyone has their flaws, thats what makes us different! the world would be a boring place is we were all the same! and I think your great just the way you are!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

awwwwwwwww Thanks!! you are soooooo Sweet!!!  Thank you honey!

Kay I'm leaving work.. gonna go Tan & Go for a powerwalk w/ my cutieputootie Cody! I miss him!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 31, 2004)

those symptoms sound just like me too! 

i am fighting to change tho! u can do it too stacey!


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2004)

I am totally fighting those symptoms, its a daily struggle.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that is all interesting to me.

I feel like everyone needs a group hug.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

GROUP HUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG BIG SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZEEEEEEEE

There...feel better?  NO?????  Okay...

Sloppy wet kiss all over the cheekers is coming right up

MORNING


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

Stacey, hey honey!  Are you feeling better today?  I sure hope so.  Anything you need though, please let me know.  We love you sweetie tweetie pie.


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 1, 2004)

> "Some people eat limited amounts of food in the early part of the day and consume most of the day's food after the evening meal; this is called night eating syndrome.
> Binge eating is diagnosed when you have"



damn...everything has to be a condition or disease or syndrome...i am tired today...i have thursday morning depressed energy disorder....give me a break.

there are penty of things out there that I do believe are true disoders and diseases but by labeling them like that you leave the door open for people to blame a disease for what is really their own sortcommings or lack of self control. 

"My kid has ADD"...maybe he does...but more than likely you just failed to be a parent and discipline him...or failed to take the time to figure out why he is acting out and find a solution.

be VERY careful self-diagnosing yourself off of questionarre tests like the one you posted....i bet 90% of the people who looked at it had several of those symptoms...does that mean they have a real eating disorder...NO...not neccesarily.

(please dont think this is directed at you Stacey...its not...i dont know all the history about your situation....its just that those sort of tests make people freak out and think they have some disorder which only contributes to the problem wich in most cases is some sort of self-esteem issue or emotional attachment to food)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 1, 2004)

I use to have a bad bad problem with binge eating.  I would look for the fattest foods with the most calories, even if it wasn't one of my favorite foods, just because it was a "bad" food.  Once I messed up I'd just say screw it, I'll start over tomorrow, but tomorrow usually didn't come  .  

I stopped though, it took time, but I did.  Sometimes I still get the urge to pound down a ton of chocolate, cake, cookies, etc. but for the most part I'm fine.  What helped me the most was moderation.  If I really want something I eat it, but just one serving, not one box.  Once I stopped thinking of certain foods as "off limits" or "bad" foods they weren't as appealing to me.

Good Luck Stace with the baby!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)

well said Dr ... sometimes I think people can have too much information.

Stacey darlin' ... keep fighting!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I am totally fighting those symptoms, its a daily struggle.



Hey Jillie, Greeky, Jodie!! Yep Me too--Its hard but I have done MUCH better in the last 3 days!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Morning Babsie!!!  Your sooo FUNNY! 

MORNING Fitgirl, Nt, DrChiro, Jodie!!  

I'm having a great day today!!!! A co-worker brought her new puppy up here so I could see it b/c she knows I'm an animal Freak!! ITS SOOOO CUTE.. A little bitty cocker spaniel..ohhh I want one. But we are suppose to be getting a yellow lab puppy in 3 weeks!!

I figured if I have to chew a bunch of sugarfree gum for the next month to get me through this then I will.. Usually I allow myself one piece a day--but this gum will be better..and it helps me fight the cravings. Guess I like stuff in my mouth! hehe


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Dr Chiro-- you are right about some of that. I do agree. However.. I have had a REAL eating disorder when I was 16 years old till I was 18 then I got better--went to college..didn't care--came home..started dating an abusive guy emotionally & physically..constantly telling me to loose weight..where this, where that...color my hair this way..blah blah blah.. he made me drop to 113 (& I am 5'5 1/2) sooooo..  I do have a history there

I know that I can fight this crap thats going on with me though much better than I could a few years ago. I'm a much stronger person. I just have to drop all the self pity crap about endometriosis..that alone has made me a crazy emotional chick. uggggg...but I'm on Day 3 of doing great!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Thank you NCgirl!!!!! I hope you are doing good!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

One piece of gum per day?  I would die.   I chew way too much of that stuff.  It's my addiction.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

hehehehe Yep.. I chew the cininamon hot spicy sugarfree one--yummmm!! 

Oh its gonna be my new addiction!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 1, 2004)

*Good Luck!*

hey Stacey!
just browsing the journals........so have u gotten pregnant yet? if so i missed it 
 omg, im gonna be sucha fat mom!!! LOL but thats along way off!
well i wish u the best in everything girl ur gonna be sucha cute mom!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Last nights workout was another GREAT one!! 
after work I went and tanned..then went home and visted with Matt for 30 minutes. He had to go to bed at 7:15pm b/c he has to get up at 2am. (Working the 4am to 4pm shift right now).. 

-Lifted weights from 7:30 to 8:10--lots of leg work-- lunges, pile  squats, squats, and other stuff.. lots of ab work again.. 
Did Bicep curls also, and shoulder press & lat raises

-Powerwalked/jogged for 20 minutes 
- 3 minutes of sprinting. (have to build myself up--I get cramps fast)

- 10 minutes of aeorbic step work!
-more abs & lots of stretching.

My legs & my abs are so sore today!

Had a healthy dinner (deer saugage & Broccoli) at 6:30pm

-Oh and the only snack I had last night was at 9:30pm-- 1/2cup of honeynut chex mix.  yum.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Hello Chiquita6683-- nope not pregnant yet-- the trying has really Just begun though  
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Guess I like stuff in my mouth! hehe





Do I NEEEED to send this to Matt??   hmmmm......


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

LAUGHING MY ASSSSSSSSS OFF!! Oh HE Knows Honey..He Knows!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

My Meals today: April Fools Day

Meal One: 
1/2cup oatmeal w/ twinkle of splenda..ciniammon, and 10 blueberries, 1 tbsp nat. pb

(*Should have had protein)

* 2 peices of gum

Meal Two:
1/2 link of deer sausage (about 4.5oz) 
1.5cups lettuce
10 whole wheat thins thingies - yum
water water water!

Meal three:
apple & 10 almonds

Meal four:
half link deer sausage
Green beans

Snack:
No carb yogurt


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

mmmm all that deer sausage is making me sooo hungry! *drool*  

sounds like you had an awesome evening last nite hun!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

I've never had deer sausage....what does it taste like?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Atherjen~ yaaa its yummmmy!! Sowwwwy
Yes I did have a great night.. The hubby put some deer links on the pit so I could have it for lunch! 

FG~ Oh my god..you live in Texas and have never had Deer sausage?!!  Have you had any deer meat before?
Its YUMMMMY! Its leaner the chicken/turkey/beef.. sooo good for you.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Matt's is kinda spicey!! But my brothers is just perfect. Depends on how you get it made..etc..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

I really don't remember whether I have or not....  

Guess, I'll have to try that sometime


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

ohhh yeah!!!  It's great! When I see you in June I will bring you some!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

Wooo Hoooooo.......Stacey bringing the Fitgirl some deer meat.....do you grill it?  What do you do to it?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes we grill it --just put it on the BBQ pit....  IF Matt's home..otherwise I make it on the stove in a pan w/ water. Or you can bake it.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Kay I'm ready to go home...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

Me too Stacey, but only one hour for me!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)

even us Canadians have tried deer sausage.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> even us Canadians have tried deer sausage.




you wanna piece o' me?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

awww Luckyduck. I have to wait till 5pm.. I feel like I could eat all day today Sucks!!!

hahahaha NT!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Okay confessions time for me:

I did good between breakfast & Lunch-- had only oatmeal, blueberries, nat pb

Then after dinner-- (Sausage & lettuce)
I have had 12 almonds
-4 Red Jelly beans
-one mini mini chocolate egg
- 2 m&m's
-one bite of sugarfree choc. someone gave me (like the size of my thumb nail
-and  a mini chocolate chip cookie

all of this was BITESIZE Peices--but IT ADDS UP..
and I still want more.. what the hell.. I won't though. I'm chewing gum now


----------



## Jill (Apr 1, 2004)

Good control, 2mm's? Id eat the whole bag.... The candy was very minimal....I always eat more.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 1, 2004)

*getchu some!*

hahaha! glad the trying has been goin on, im sure ur having loads of fun!  
 least some1s gettin some! im sure as hell not! 
i never get any 
 my last real boyfriend was the 1 that got me in the first accident. and he DUMPED ME! we only dated 2months be4 the accident, we said we loved eachother i was young n dumb(17) so after i woke up from the coma i heard what happened n i was like "if we can make it thru this, we can make it thru anything! well be 2gether 4ever" ha! well he stayed w me thru some ruf times for 8 more months. i guess he felt bad, bought me 8 sundresses(that didnt fit) and 5 bottles of perfume for my 18th birthday, + all this other stuff. now "im growin up alil bit!" haha, mmmmm if he saw me NOW 



yea i cant remember how to do that lil quote thing but im replying back to her reply, i think i asked her if she was pregnant. sorry it takes me along time


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Good control, 2mm's? Id eat the whole bag.... The candy was very minimal....I always eat more.


Hey girlie~~ You don't think I did that Bad???? That makes me feel a little better 

I threw away the bag of jelly
beans!!!! GO ME!

And I have not had anything in the past 40 minutes-- only this gum


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

sorry about all that Chiquit!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

I guess NT got scared....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

No kidding!

OMG ROYCE HOMES JUST CALLED ME!! I HAVE AN INTERVIEW MONDAY At 3:30 PM! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! I am sooo excited.
He said that my test looked great, and that he can't wait to meet me for the next step!!! YEAH!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

AWESOME STACE!!!!!!!!!!!  GOOD LUCK HUN!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 1, 2004)

hey stacey...sorry i am getting back on here late....i read what you said about your eating disorder when you were younger and your piece of shit boyfriend.....sorry you went through that....seems like you turned out pretty damn good in spite of it though...you go girl...lol!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> No kidding!
> 
> OMG ROYCE HOMES JUST CALLED ME!! I HAVE AN INTERVIEW MONDAY At 3:30 PM! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! I am sooo excited.
> He said that my test looked great, and that he can't wait to meet me for the next step!!! YEAH!!





I'm so happy for you.....looks like things are looking up for the both of us.   I got a call yesterday from Cooper Clinic and they've offered me the job.   I will be talking to the lady later on this morning to make sure she has no problems w/ my two scheduled trips -- already planned.

Good luck Stacey, I'm so happy for you.....big hug for mine and your new adventures.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 2, 2004)

Good Luck on your job interview girlie!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

Monday?  Wow, you're gonna have to let us know how it goes, girly......GOOD LUCK


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> hey stacey...sorry i am getting back on here late....i read what you said about your eating disorder when you were younger and your piece of shit boyfriend.....sorry you went through that....seems like you turned out pretty damn good in spite of it though...you go girl...lol!



THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks Jen & FG!! I am sooo excited!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

APRIL 2, 2004
awwww TGIF!

Last nights dinner was perfect-- but then I made chocolate chip cookies.. my mom gave me this jar that has the mix all in it..and you just add an egg, etc.
So I made them for Matt and his brother..and I had 3. No more.
Fixed a craving big TIME! I wrapped the cookies up for Matt to take with him to his brothers today! 

I woke up STARVING this morning.. And My abs are coming in very good, I am soo excited! 

-no workout last night.. except for ab work!! Went to bed at 9:30pm- I was SO tired!

- Tonight Cody & I will go for a long powerwalk, and I will do light leg work--even though my legs are sore today. 
- Tomorrow I am going to the neighborhood gym in the morning to do the elliptical and an arm workout with my friend...then to tan. Then we have a wedding to go to at 5:30.
-Sunday My friend and I are going to Balley's to workout!!! SO EXCITED! We haven't been in 3 weeks! We have been going to the neighborhood gym or working out at home.

----sooo glad its friday. I took my clothes to the dry cleaners this morning so I have a cute outfit to wear on Monday for my interview.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. I posted all that b/c I know I will not be on this weekend!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2004)

Stacey...you'll do great with the interview!  Just smile alot and be yourself.  You'll win them over!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

awww thank you so much Jodie!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2004)

yw.   You should have mail when you get home today, if not tomorrow.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## draven (Apr 2, 2004)

good luck on your interview.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

OMG I am having a HORRRRIBLE DAY!!! 

I just found out that they (work) cancelled my EZ TAG (this is for our toll road that I would have to pay 4 bucks a day to ride on..but I have the tag that work has paid for over 2 years)

I got a notice in the mail & so did another processor saying I owed the toll road money (40 bucks) for a violation of not having an EZ Tag. I didn't know that I didn't have one.. I thought the co. was still paying for this. Well My processor told me that she took it to our boss and he said he would take care of the bill for her, and he gave her a new Tag.
- I got the bill and took it to the boss and he said that I should write them a letter saying I didn't know it was cancelled..the company forgot to tell me..and that I will start paying for it from now on.

- The company lied to me saying they don't pay for anyones anymore..and I KNOW that they pay for Jeanette's. (I Told them, and they said thats not true...but Jeanette is not lying to me.)

That is 80 bucks a month.. or not pay and take the LONG route..and it take 2 hours to get here. Which I will have to do. 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

and I hit my head on my car this morning.. I have a bruise and a headache...
then I dropped my makeup in the kitchen and eye powder went everywhere...

anything else?? Hahahaha.. I should have stayed in bed!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks Draven


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2004)

Stacey...think...new job on Monday!  Screw them at the old one!  As a friend on mine says, "f@ck em and feed em fish heads!".


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

laughing my ass off!! thanks Jodie!!!

I told my mom and she is sooooo mad. She is like WHAT ELSE Can they take from you??? GOOOOOSH!!!
This company SUCKS! They have done nothing but take away.

YEP I reallllly hope I get the job on Monday!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

I hope so too Stacey so then you get the chance to take away from them......taking you away from them.  Then if I were you, I'd make a fist and take my middle finger away from my palm and give it to them...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

Jodie....I haven't heard that saying in such a long time!!....oh my gosh, 

Here's another good one for you Stacey.   Just tell them FBT.

(which stands for Fu** a bunch of this)


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2004)

So...Tam you would do this?    As you drove off?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2004)

Sheesh girl, the sooner you get out of that crappy company the better you'll be


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> So...Tam you would do this?    As you drove off?




YOU GOT IT SISTA'

BTW, I accepted that job.....won't know until Monday when I will begin.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I hope so too Stacey so then you get the chance to take away from them......taking you away from them.  Then if I were you, I'd make a fist and take my middle finger away from my palm and give it to them...



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH I WILL!!! HAHA


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Sheesh girl, the sooner you get out of that crappy company the better you'll be



OMG Tell me about it girl!!!!! I can't stand coming here everyday

Pray for me.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

YEAH FG For accepting that job!! I think you will be sooo happy!!! 

Hopefully its in the water here at IM for getting new jobs..
You, JSTAR.. hopefully I'm next!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm praying for you Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

awww thank you!!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 2, 2004)

YAY!!! Stacey I hope you get this job! We are gonna have to celebrate when you do 

Hun - I really think you have a better handle on your eating habits that you give yourself credit for. Like Jen said we can't be perfect. I think that is a major underlying factor in EDs, but you have to realize you ARE perfect just the way you are...don't ever let anyone tell you otherwise (or I will kick their ass!)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

hey JStar!! yes We will Have to celebrate big time!!! 

Thank you SO much for saying that too me.. that is so sweet & caring. I think I have done pretty good this week!! And The sugarfree gum is helping a LOT!!  Thanks girl!!! I really appreciate that!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> don't ever let anyone tell you otherwise (or I will kick their ass!)




Yeah, and I'm gonna help


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

LMAO!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 2, 2004)

yay sounds like your abbies are really coming in!!  stop being so hard on yourself like Star said, thats awesome progress hun! and motivating enough for you! :thumbsup: 

Hope you have a great weekend and enjoy the wedding tomarrow


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks Jen sooo much!! I'm going to continue working hard.. I LOVE SEEING MY ABS!!  I will take pictures in probably a month.. my calves are looking a little better too--- I never have had calves. 

Hope you have a great weekend tooooo


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 2, 2004)

abssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!

yeah id love seein them too if i had them lol


----------



## jstar (Apr 3, 2004)

awwwww Stace! 

I didn't read through the last few pages of your journal til now (because I was at work). That is so F- up what your work did to you! I can't believe they expect you to pay that..and after they chopped your pay in half too!  Shit, when you get a new job you should give them NO notice and a big FU!!! This reminds me of my last company - they did a bunch of horrible things too like taking away things from the employees. I hate that!!! 

Yes, the IM crew is having good karma in the new job department. Let's all send some Stacey's way!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 3, 2004)

Send some my way too! I need a real job besides this unpaid internship  

I am graduating in MAY


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Jstar~ Thanks girlie--yep this company is really screwed up. It SUCKED paying the toll this morning! $2.50 
YES SEND THE VIBES MY WAY!!

Hi Greeky!

I am sooo nervous for my interview today!! ahhhh!

Hope everyone is doing great & had a good weekend!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

You'll do awesome Stacey!!!!!!!!!

Hope you had a great weekend in this wonderful weather we had!  Did the package arrive??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

Need to update my workouts from the weekend!! I had a very healthy weekend!

Friday night: (At the gym)
25 minutes on the Elliptical
Biceps/triceps workout.. 
lots of ab work

Saturday morning-- 15 minute powerwalk with My dog.
At the gym- 30 minutes on the Elliptical
LEGS--Lots of Leg work..and I am sore today.. Was sore yesterday too! I went up in weights on the leg press and on the SLDL! Yeah!! More Ab Work.

Ate clean Friday, saturday & then Sunday was not too bad.. I did have Chicken Fajitas with my hubby...but only had a few chips. 

Today I'm NERVOUS!!!!! My interview is at 3:30pm. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Jodie~ Thank you!!
We did have a great weekend!! 
YES I did get the pills--thank you sooo much!! I took one already to on friday night for me knee--it hurt after doing the Elliptical. 
Thank you SO much!
How was your weekend??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

It was restful!  Much needed.  But craving kicken in on Sunday.  was not a good thing.  I hate been hungry all day even after eatting.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad it was restful Jodie!! Uggg I hate being hungry too. I just finished 1/4c of oats and I'm still hungry
Sorry honey!!
Its suppose to get nasty here today


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh my gosh Stacey....good luck on that interview sweetie pie.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks honey!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh my gosh I need to wakeup!!! I got up at 5:40am this morning... and I'm yawning! 

I need some interview tips..like what kind of questions should I ask???? (Remember its for the sales home job)

HELP!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like you had a great weekend Stace!!  

hmm how about a cup of coffee to wake you up? 
you know... even some stretching helps to perk me up! im weird though!  

Good luck at the interview! I wish I could offer tips.. but Im just a young pup!  lol


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

uggg I got 5 notices in the mail from the Toll Road authority -- I owe $115... trying to make the company pay this since I didn't know My EZ TAG wasn't working till Friday.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks JEN!  Yeah, stretching helps me too.. I think I will go do that in the bathroom..thanks girlie!!! 

How are you??


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

whats toll road authority??? yikes thats alota money!! what did you do?? I dont get it! lol  

Im doing good. wishing it wasnt raining!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

awww stretching does Help!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

Jen-- We have a highway type road--where you pay to use it--it cuts out a lot of time on my drive to work, and its the best way to get here.. well you have to pay 1.25 everytime you drive through a toll booth. I go through 2 on the way here..two on the way home.  And My company gave me an EZ Tag 2.5 yrs ago... where you go through the fast lane, and you don't have to pay..you pay it monthly..well they have been taking a picture of my car every weekday for the past month of me driving through it..hehe and I didn't know.. thought the company was still paying it.. found out on friday they do not pay for it anymore.. SO I owe a lot of money. However I might be getting the co. to pay for it.. looks like they might.  But they wanted me to fight it first..telling the authorities that I didn't know I didn't have one.

Fun
Oh GIRL Its gonna rain here a lot today and tomorrow.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Girlie...don't say your a people person.  Everyone says that!  Be unique!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

Your Right Jodie!!  Thanks.

I am going to make sure I say that I think I will be a great addition to their team.


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 5, 2004)

try to incorporate something like:
i am self-motivated
detail oriented
punctual and responsible
learn fast
work well alone as well as  being a great team player
like to be challenged
want room to grow and advance becasue you want to know you have a good future with the company (they like to hear this crap so they dont think you are gonna quit in 4 months)


just some ideas.....hope they are helpful....good luck with the job!

as far as the $115...do you have or know a lawyer that could call them or send a letter on his letterhead threatening legal action?

(they tend to listen to that sort of crap....or your hubby and i can go break their legs)


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

Ahhh we have toll highways and bridges here too! same idea! 
but damn that sucks!! I hope that you dont have to pay it! its not like you knew eh!! good luck with it!  

Craig-thats some great advice!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 5, 2004)

You can use the people person thing just say it a different way:

"I know it is such a cliche to say I am a people person, but i really am....some people find it stresful dealing with people...but i really feed off that energy when i interact with people...i look foward to it....that is one of the reasons i want this job...because i will be dealing with people!"


then smile alot

bang!...you're hired!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

WoW Craig That is some great great advice!!! Thank you sooo much!! Now I gotta remember it..hehe..

Thanks!!

No.. I don't know a lawyer.. really sucks.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would tell them it's their responsibility to pay it too Stacey.   Not only have they been paying for it for the past 2 years, but they failed to inform you that they were discontinuing to pay for it and it would further be your responsibility.   If at that point they did not agree to do so, I would turn it over to an attorney.

You know the better way would be to put that into a letter to your management, so you would have it in writing as well


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a very good idea FG!
Thanks, I believe it is their responisbilty to pay it also!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

Stacey, what time are you leaving honey????


----------



## Jenny (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck today honey!!  I know you're going to do great


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

Fitgirl~~ I'm leaving at 2:20pm or 2:30pm.  

THANK YOU JENNY!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

Meals Today: Monday, April 5th

Meal One:
1/4cup oats, 1 tiny bit of Nat PB (probably 1 tsp.)
2 eggwhites

Meal two:
green apple

Meal three:
30grams of whey Protein pwd. with Water
10 wheat thins (reduced Fat)
8 salt free peanuts

Don't have an appetite really due to nerves...

Dinner Will Be:
6oz. chicken fajita meat, one toritilla (My Leftovers)
1/2cup of charro beans
lettuce, salsa


Lots & Lots of water.
 I Miss my Diet coke.. I gave it up for lent like 5 weeks ago I think?!! I can't wait to have one this sunday at Easter!!!
been drinking lots of water..and the only other thing I have every now and then is diet cranberry-grape juice.

I can see a big difference in my abs.. My training has been great the past week..and I PLAN To keep it going.  Gotta look hot for shortseason!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

Better to be 5mins early than on time or late!!!! GOOD LUCK STACEY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Gotta look hot for shortseason!!





Like you don't already??   You're gonna be so hot, I could stand next to you and get a sunburn.....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats Right Greeky

I will be at the place 30- 35 minutes early-- But I'm going to freshen up a little in my car before I go in And Relax for a bit.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 5, 2004)

Stacey, you're going to sh.* your pants......read the last entry in my thread about Endometriosis *OR* click on the pink link in my sig.......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry.....forgot to ask....

How are you today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope your interview went okay Stace.....give us the scoop first thing in the morning.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

Stacey......how was the interview tweetie pie!!!

C'mon, what's the scooby???


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey FG! Your sooo cute!! The scooby Is that it went pretty good... and the guy Loved me. We talked for an hour (got off the subject a couple of times) It was a great interview. He asked me so many questions and he was writing down all my answers. He loved my answers! 
However, He did say that he wanted to be honest with me and he showed me the STACK of applications he still had to interview with. He said that Royce homes just hired on this new VP and he is from another homebuilder. He said this guy is wanting all of his old sales people to be hired on. SO he has to interview with all of them..and they all have expericence. However, he told me not to give up hope.. that he thinks I Have a wonderful additude and he really liked me. They are only hiring a few people. 

Although he did tell me about a different position (which I already knew about from my friend..but I didn't let him know ) 
-Royce homes is building a central Sales office where they will need people to work there. My job would be to call people who have came and looked at Royce homes and filled out the questionaire.. get them to come in and talk with them, then put them in my car and drive them to whatever neighborhood they liked!! So I would be on the phone a lot, which is good. He likes that I have great phone skills. I do that at my job here..talk to customers on the phone all day long. Anyway.. they will be hiring there in about a month. He said that if I haven't heard from him in 30 days then to call him and remind him about the central sales office job! He wrote on my application (so He can share with his boss) "Great for central sales office"

So who knows!!!  
I was disappointed at first... but still hoping that maybe it will turn out!
Who Knows!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Babsie!! Thanks for the Endo Article.. I'm going to have to print it out to read!

Okay..going to a conference call..fun!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 6, 2004)

although he said 30 days, I don't know that I would wait that long.  I would try calling back in a couple of weeks, just so he doesn't forget you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you honey......I too think you should call him in like a couple of weeks, just to let him know you're still interested.

Right now though, I'd send a nice thank you note if I were you.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

Keep searching the Sunday Paper Stacey!  I see things there all the time.  I'll keep toes crossed.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> although he said 30 days, I don't know that I would wait that long.  I would try calling back in a couple of weeks, just so he doesn't forget you.



True Nt! I was thinking of calling him in 2 weeks.. just to thank him again for the interview and let him know I am still interested. 

He told me that he really liked me, and thinks I would be great for the job..he said he wished he didn't have to interview all the others


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

Fitgirl-- Thats a great idea--thanks!!

Jodie-- Oh I know I am-- I was reading the job section from sunday last night and fell asleep--hehe ..those words are too tiny..they were making my eyes burn!! 
I need to call back the mortgage places I faxed my resume to last week!!! Remind me PLEASE!! I'm sooo swamped at work, I don't wanna forget


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

aww Stace Im glad to hear that the interview went well. dont loose hope!! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Jen!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

Stac.....is the rain there yet?  It's pitch black here and pouring!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

It seems like its raining everywhere today!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

hmm...it's noon here, hope Stac didn't get stuck out in it for lunch.  That would suck.

You're getting rain too Jillie?


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

Yup! I like the rain


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

We're not getting any today!!!!  I'm wondering if it's supposed to come this way later on today??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

Didn't ya'll get some yesterday?  I think that is the rain we are getting today.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope, all I saw was a few little tiny sprinkles.....nothing else.  We did get a couple of sprinkles this morning, but that's gone too


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

JODIE IT IS PITCH Black here also!! HORRIBLE RAIN!! I heard we have a tornado warning until 4pm!! I LOVE the rain-- Just wish I could leave for lunch

Its super bad--our lights are flickering--bad thunder!! I want my doggie!! just kidding!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

it snowed here!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

WHat?   Get out!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

SNOW??!!! OMG IT IS APRIL!!!!!! Dang Jen~ Sorry~ ohhh check your PMs!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

Snow?  I'm sooooo glad I am in Texas.   We never have snow.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> JODIE IT IS PITCH Black here also!! HORRIBLE RAIN!! I heard we have a tornado warning until 4pm!! I LOVE the rain-- Just wish I could leave for lunch
> 
> Its super bad--our lights are flickering--bad thunder!! I want my doggie!! just kidding!


It IS scary!!!  There's water already pooling in the grass.

My boss is worried about tornados, he was trying to make me go out into the hall   he can over-react on occasion.  I feel pretty safe in this bldg though.  These older government buildings where meant to last through just about anything!

I still want to go home and snuggle with John though


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Snow?  I'm sooooo glad I am in Texas.   We never have snow.


Yeah, I think it's snowed like 1 real time where we could actually make a snowman and one kind of time where there was enough ice on the ground for the neighborhood kids to have a "snowball" fight.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

I hear ya Ann-- I want to go home and snuggle too!! All the homes around us have no power, and the lights are all out--but of course we still have power

Ann -- Your boss is smart


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

mmmmmmm Diet Cherry Coke-- I cheated! I am not suppose to have any diet coke until Sunday. Oh well!  YUM


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

How is a diet coke cheating?   Does that mean I cheat on a daily basis then?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

Maybe it's the carbination???  I know it tends to make me bloated.  Other then that I have no idea


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

I confess- I cheated today! I hate a decaf coffee!!!   

DANG I need to move to Texas. maybe I should take my sis's offer and live with her and the family for a while!! I sure could use your guys weather. I can stand rain storms!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

AJ - and you'd be far enough North where you wouldn't have to worry about Hurricanes


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

ojhhhhhh we get hurricanes HERE!!  had ahuge disasterous one in october!! crazyyy
I think I could defintly live with Texan weather easyyyyyyyyyy. just need a snake stick!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

Stacey! dont be disappointed, if the guy cant find you a job, he will still be on the lookout for you since he liked you so much! Its people skills that helps sell homes no doubt! 

A diet coke cheating?  

To avoid bloating I just make mine flat b4 drinking it..it helps a lot!

We all need to move in w/ Jodie where she promised to protect us from bad foods


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> How is a diet coke cheating?   Does that mean I cheat on a daily basis then?


Oh no sweetie.. sorry I should have been a little more clear..hehe!!!
I gave Diet coke up for lent! I have made it like 5 weeks or 6 wks without..till today  Oh well..I did pretty damn good. 

I couldn't wait till Sunday!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh Yes it makes me very bloated.. I just realized this has been my problem.. After drinking one now. I NOW know why I was soo bloated every afternoon for the past 3 - 4 months... duh..diet coke!!! hehehe..


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

LMAO @ ya Jen!!! 
JEN YES MOVE TO TEXAS~~ Great idea!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Stacey! dont be disappointed, if the guy cant find you a job, he will still be on the lookout for you since he liked you so much! Its people skills that helps sell homes no doubt!
> 
> A diet coke cheating?
> ...


HEY GREEKIE SWEETIEPIE! How are you?? 
Thanks so much, that is sooo true!!  I really liked that guy- (as in he was interesting..not like..the way I like my hubby..hehe) We had a great conversation and I know he felt the same way!

If anything..it gave me experience in interviewing again!! I haven't in YEARS!!! 

Thats a good idea to do with the diet coke. I'm not going to have another till Easter Sunday... I feel bad I cheated.. just REALLY Wanted one..hehe!!

I know.. Jodie would protect us...move on down..we can go swimming in her awesome pool!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

*Today's Meals, Tuesday April 6, 2004* 

_Did NOT sleep well at all last night--I think I got like 3 hours maybe- Literally watched the clock all night..sooo sleepy today.I was all itchy from Tanning in the tanning bed (YES I took a bath..haha) Should have used lotion though. _ 

*Meal One* 
1/2c. oats with 1TSP. Of nat. PB, sprinkle of cinnimon
2 eggwhites (NEED MORE EGGS)

*Meal Two* 
Protein shake: 30grams Whey w/ water
10 wheat thins, reduced fat
3 almonds ( NO, No)

*Meal Three (Snack)* 
carbcontrol yogurt
Diet Cherry Coke

*Meal four* 
chicken breast w/ salsa
1 cup greenbeans
1 cup lettuce

_Snack after dinner:_ 
will be either 5-6 animal crackers or half cup of chex mix
gotta be honest in here!! 
And Maybe 1 cup of carbcontrol Chocolate milk--if I want it..probably won't
Workout Tonight Is: 
Cardio- 35 minutes on the elliptical 
LOTS of ab work, & LEG DAY!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

Trying to get more structure in here so I can find my meals & workouts


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> DANG I need to move to Texas. maybe I should take my sis's offer and live with her and the family for a while!! I sure could use your guys weather. I can stand rain storms!!




oh yes, c'mon down.....we sure could use you here!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh man, does that mean I'm in trouble too????  I'm having 1/2 a diet coke right now.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

Not unless you gave it up for Lent Fitgirl


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> *Today's Meals, Tuesday April 6, 2004*
> 
> 10 wheat thins, reduced fat



Wheat thins???       Oh, you done went and done it now.....
_see, I have this little fetish for wheat thins.....and sometimes 1 or 6 or 20 ends up leading to 2 box fulls......_

No wonder I can't have those damn things


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't do Lent


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

whats wrong with 3 almonds Stace! thats like 25-30 cals u silly woman!! 
need more egg whites too  hehe
how about having a lil protein too for your last snack? a shake maybe? 

how can you stand that elliptical? I die on that thing!!  
have fun with leggies!!!  

ughhh and get to bed early tonite hun!! I didnt sleep well last nite either?! maybe it was the moon!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

I done and did what FG?? HUH?? Scratching head...& Lmao~~ 

I put them in a baggy and take them to work


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

You said......_the wt words_

We so need those little hear no evil, speak no evil, see no evil smilies.....


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys are crazy


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

oh my gosh.. lmao!!!!!!! Sowwwwwwwwy FG!!!! 

Butterfly-- How are ya today sweetie??


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

I luuuuuuuuuv wheat thins, the multigrain ones!!! Put pb on em!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not the wheat thins!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

You have so much control and will power Jodie, I totally admire your strength!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I luuuuuuuuuv wheat thins, the multigrain ones!!! Put pb on em!!!



oh yummmm Jill--- I'm trying this tonight!!!!! YUMMMMMM!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

I USED to eat pb and wheat thins-havent in like a year. Now I just dont buy wheat thins cause Ill eat the whole box! AT ONCE!!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 6, 2004)

thats why we dont buy cereal jill....i consider one box to be a serving....i'll sit down with a box of cookie crisp and a big ass bowl and chomp away till the whole thing is gone.

thats why Jodie doesn't let me buy cereal....meanie!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

Aww..Jill that is sweet to say.  I just have to keep all the bad stuff out of the house.  Or I would eat it.

Craig does eat a whole box of cereal at once....


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 6, 2004)

wow...Jill thinks you have self control and will power.....you got her fooled!

seriously though...jodie talks more crap about eating junk than anyone i have ever met.....BUT she doesnt actually eat it...she just talks about it.....so she does have a hell of alot of self-control usually.

when she decides not to have self-control watch out!  she can put away some damn food....i'm still not exactly sure where she puts it all cause she stays hot all the time!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

Goodnight guys.. I'm going home!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

Craig-I dont allow cereal in the house either, Id probably eat the whole box at once to!!!! 

Jodie talks about junk but the most important thing is that she doesnt eat it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

My name is Vivian and I'm a cerealholic.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

*Tuesday, April 6 WORKOUT* 

*CARDIO:* Jogged one mile, and walked 2 miles

*Weights:* 
3 sets of 16-18reps

Pile Squats, squats, Walking lunges, SLDL (W/More weight then last time), backward lunges
Standing calf Raises
100 regular crunches
50 oblique crunches on each side
2X25 bicycle crunches
2X25 V Crunches
Plank for 35 seconds (did this twice)
25 crunches on the ball

2X15 Push-ups

Bicep Curls -    3 sets of 8 with 17.5 dumbbell.
Hammer curls- 3 sets of 10 with 15lb db

Triceps extentions- 2 sets of 15 with 10lb. db

I don't know what my deal was last night...but I had a lot of energy and took advantage of it


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

*Wednesday, April 7 MEALS* 

6:20am-- one tiny healthy oatmeal cookie (was starving when I woke up)

8:35am-  1/3cup of oats w/ spleda & cinnimmon
                1/2 tbsp nat. pb

12:30pm- 2 cups lettuce,1/4cup black-eyed peas, 4 oz. chicken, salsa

3:30pm-- Carb control yogurt

6:30pm-- 4oz. chicken, 1/3cup black-eyed peas, 1 cup greenbeans

snack-- 5-6 chocolate animal crackers


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 7, 2004)

Damn girl- your workout looks great!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks honey!!!  How are you??


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

morning Mrs. Stacey


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Great diet Stacey!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

hehe...we got the go ahead for one last cheat food.  Then no more after that.

Hi Stacey!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

Diet does look really good Stacey....how are you this morning sweetie?


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Whats it gonna be Jodie?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you Jill so much. I'm trying to stay away from the sugar! 
(and meant to have eggwhites w/ breakfast..but I'm out of a LOT of food at home.  )

Jodie~ Hey honey! Oh yum a cheat--what will you have??

HEY Fitgirl~ thank you also!!!  Whats up girl?

Hi Nt!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm so busy at work, Sorry I'm not around much. Also don't want to get in trouble since I may be here another 2-3 months!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

I dunno yet.  I'm not really wanting anything at the moment.  Might just wait and have something on the weekend.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

crazzyyy workout last nite Stace!!!   :bounce: 

Hope your having a super day!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 7, 2004)

If you get fired Stacey then you can collect unemployment and look for a job you'll really like


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Jodie--Thats good you don't have any cravings yet!!! 

THANK YOU JEN!! It was crazy & Fun!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Butterfly~ I know girl!! Thats what Matt & I talked about!! haha. He wants me to call in tomorrow--and I think that could lead to firing...
but if they lay me off--what Happens?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 7, 2004)

John got laid off from Spacehab last year and was still able to collect unemployment.

In fact, I think being laid off (you have no control over that) would look better to the Unemployment commission then being fired (which usually means you screwed up and it was your own fault).


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Thats right, I remember when that happend to John.

I wish (SOUNDS BAD) that they would lay me off. They would be doing me a favor!!!

I think Matt is paying off my boob job!!!! So then I have No bills..besides my tiny car payment!!!(and of course my home-but he can make that payment on his own now if needed)!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Man I really want to call in sick tomorrow! I want to lay out in the sun!!! 

SHOULD I?? We are busy--I'm trying to finish things up though just in case I get the guts too!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Call in sick!  Don't be chicken!   hehe


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

hehehe They would no I'm not sick..and just wanting a really long weekend (Since we are off Friday)

Hmm?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!  
Enjoy the sun!!! 
hehehee I would!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

awwwwwwwwww I just may...just need a good excuse to use!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

& my home computer is fixed--picking it up tonight.. SO I can play on here at nighttime toooooo! YEAH!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

awesome!!! but your nighttime is my sleepy time!!  (the time difference!) 

hmmm just call in sick. tell them that you are having terrible cramps and cant get out of bed.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

I know.. That sucks Jen!!

I think I may do that!!

Watch..you will see me on here tomorrow. I'm just so damn busy!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

call in!!!  Do it, Do It!

Craigie and I are going to the Beach on Sunday.  Is it suppose to be pretty out???


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm not sure about Sunday?? Hmm? I will watch the weather tonight!

Okay I think I might.. my desk is looking better..but who knows. I don't have a good excuse!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Going home--bye ya'll!! Have a great night!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey honey buns! 

I have a friend in school who's met a guy online, he's from HOUSTON  I fond out only a few days ago, it's so cool. I was like "Hey, I met my american online too"  Too funny! 
I hope you'll have a great day!  Oh, and if you call in sick you should tan some for me too, the weather is still nasty here  I'm ready to MOVE 

Happy Easter!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

Good Morning Stacey.....  

Hey, did you send that guy a thank you note for the interview???

Just checkin' in on ya!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Jenny!!  How are ya honey??  Awww I didn't have the guts to call in.  Oh well..decided to be a good girl
Thats awesome that one of your friends met a guy online from Houston!!! SWEEEEET!!! What's his name?? It would be WILD if I knew him.  
I will layout tomorrow for ya girlie!!!  Sorrry its nasty there 
Hope you are wonderful & Feeling all better!!
I was thinking about you on my powerwalk last night

Take care!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Fitgirl~ Good morning sweetie!!! Ya know its funny you asked me that because this morning in the shower I was thinking I need to send one today!!! I have a thank you card here, so I will!!  Thanks for reminding me. What should I say in it??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Well-- I thought my computer was fixed (AT HOME) but I'm still having problems. I had to come to work today just to talk to you guys!!!!! I would have missed ya'll tooooo much!!! Seriously--thats the main reason I came.. to play on here..and to go to Perry homes website, Morrison homes, & Pulte homes websites to apply on line 

Hope you all have a wonderful day!!! Its awesome weather here!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

Stacey, you gotta be the cutest around here!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

LAST NIGHTS WORKOUT (I'm on a roll!!)

40 Minute Jog/powerwalk with my cutiedoggie!! It was great..did Sprints also!! 
I was wearing shorts..and my leg muscles were looking really good..and you guys know how much I hate my legs...sooo that means something for me to actually compliment them 

Lots & Lots of stetching..

LOTS OF AB WORK!!! (From FitTv--was watching that & doing abs with them, then did more on my own)
I think I did over 200 different crunches last night..or more!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

awwww Jill-- You are SOOO Sweet!!! Thanks!! Ohhh I can't wait to jump in your journal & Here about how it went with the trainers!!!  Hopefully Great!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> What should I say in it??



When I sent my thank you note to Cooper, I just said.  Thank you so much for meeting with me on (whatever date).   I really enjoyed meeting you and I enjoyed our interview.

I think the position you are interview would be a great fit and I think I could be an asset to your organization.

Thank you once again for meeting with me.  I will look forward to speaking with you again soon.


-----you know.....just something along those lines.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww Thanks Tam!! That sounds wonderful!!

Your the Best


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey hon.. does Matt wanna pay off a boob job for me too?  JK!!!! Hope u r havin a good day sweetie, thats great about your legs!!! Im sure u look SEXAYYYY


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

LMAO!!!!! I'm sooo excited we are paying them off!!!  I owe 3,000! (and have been paying on them for 2 yrs)
After that, I will be debt free! (Besides my home and car)

Noooo Not sexy..but ON MY WAY To Looking sexy!!
How are yOU???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 8, 2004)

The boob job- did it hurt really bad?  I'm going for a consultation the 21st of this month and I really think I'm going to do it.  How much was yours?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

AWESOME GIRL!! Well..I think it hurt like hell--but the pain medicine definatley helped a lot. Plus I'm a whimp when it comes to pain. After a few days it just felt like I had a really awesome chest workout..that kind of pain... uggg.

Mine were $5800 two years ago(My doctor now charges $6400)

Keep me updated!!! Consultations are fun~ You can to try on boobies w/ a sports bra!!  Its best if you take someone with you for help on deciding..like your mom!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

LMAO~ I'm such a dork! I just practiced posing in the bathroom--- I'm SO EXCITED THOUGH..
I saw ab defintion..LINES...from the side view & front view...and my arms looked awesome!! yeah!! 

This definately makes me NOT want to cheat. Having my protein shake for lunch..while the coworkers munch on Pizza! 

I'm taking pictures in say..??? Maybe 2-3 weeks!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

gosh those are some pricy b00bies!!!  

I cant WAIT for pics!!! you sound like you are realllyyy getting buff hun!!  you already look great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Mine were $5800 two years ago(My doctor now charges $6400)





OH MY GAAWWWD.....mine were only $3K


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, let me clarify.  My doctor was my client at the time I had them done!!!   He gave me a deal


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> gosh those are some pricy b00bies!!!
> 
> I cant WAIT for pics!!! you sound like you are realllyyy getting buff hun!!  you already look great!



Thank you Jen!!! I'm trying hard..and working hard..my food has been much better also!! 

Yep my boobs were pricey..he was the most expensive doctor in Houston..but all the reasearch I did..I knew he was the one for me..he did a lot of famous people!! Also-- I wanted them to look VERY natural~ And they do


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Fitgirl--- your soooo lucky yours were only 3K!!!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

WOW....I want some of those boobs. But Im a chicken


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

I dont have much for b00bies!  never have! ...  

you ARE doing so well!!!  Im proud of you!! :bounce:


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank you Jen!!  
 I need to post my meals for today!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Meal One:
30gram whey w/ water
1 medium green apple

Snack: homemade healthy oatmeal cookie

Meal two:
30gram whey w/ water
3 almonds
8 wheat thins
 *10oz. diet Pepsi

Meal three:
3oz. chicken 
carb control yogurt
 * 3 jellybeans

Meal four:
5oz. chicken (baked)
1 cup green beans
1 cup lettuce

Snack:
a few chocolate animal crackers (no more than 6)


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

meals look yumm!!! I see those cookies again!  im glad someone really likes!  

Happy Easter girlie and have a wonderful weekend! :bounce:


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2004)

Thank you Jen!! Yep~ I love those cookies!!!  YUM!!!

Thanks sweetie- I hope you have a great easter as well!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2004)

Awww got lots of sun today!!!
I went and tanned..then came home and layed in my back yard for 2.5 hours!!! Felt awesome. I am semi Red/ Semi brown..more red right now..but its fading to brown!!! 

Had a great workout last night-
25 minute cardio-- powerwalk/jog with cody--

Lots of Abs
bicep/tricep

Tonight I'm rollerblading with my friend!! 

I hope everyone has a great Easter!!!! 
I'm going to our family farm tomorrow and staying till sunday evening!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2004)

Stacey, honey, I'm sorry I missed you yesterday....I'm glad you have a computer at home now though.

Where are the pics.....I wanna see progress of the abs and arms your mom was talking about.

HAPPY EASTER HONEY!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2004)

Where's that recipe for those cookies Stac and Jen???  I have been looking for a recipe


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

Tammy- its in the recipe section under low fat oatmeal cookies. I put some variations for it too!!  


Stace- haver a super fun weekend at the farm!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 12, 2004)

Where are today?

We need our sunshine to brighten the dreary day


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Butterfly!! Aww thanks!!! I'm here..we were having computer trouble for the past 2 hours..ugg! 

How are you?? How was your Easter? 
This weather does suck


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Stacey


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Stacey! Butterfly is right, the other day I was thinkin.. where's Stacey when you need some sunshine and a smile!!!!!!!

Love your avi Butterfly! Christ is Risen! 

Hi Babsie!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi GB


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hi Stacey! Butterfly is right, the other day I was thinkin.. where's Stacey when you need some sunshine and a smile!!!!!!!
> 
> Love your avi Butterfly! Christ is Risen!
> ...


AWWWWWW you are SO Sweet!! Thanks honey!!!   How are you??? Hope you had a good easter..I need to check out your journal


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Babsie!! I emailed ya over the weekend..about an article I was reading in SELF magazine...did you get my email?? I think I had computer issues afterwards, I know some of my post on here didn't work. Let me know!! 
How was your Easter?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh my gosh Jen and Stace....I made those cookies and can't stay out of 'em.  I made a variation of my own -- didn't have any applesauce, so I used Apple Butter and no cinnamon instead.    It was so very good.  I took a few to Victor and he just loved 'em.

 Stacey.   Did you have a good Easter honey?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey FG!!! Those cookies are SOOO Yummy huh!!!   I'm glad you loved them!!!  

Yep- I had a good Easter- The weather sucked, but I enjoyed being with my family & good food!
I spent the night (Just Me & My dog) with my granny on saturday night--at the family farm! It was SO peaceful!!! We had a nice visit..although her Altheimers is getting SOOO Bad. She called me Bonnie the entire time I was there (Thats my cousins name) That was hard..she always gets my name right. 
She's also having trouble walking..and she was crying Sunday morning b/c she didn't want to go to church b/c she was embarrassed of her walking..it was so sad!  Broke My heart!! 

How was your easter?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm so sorry bout your granny honey.   Just watching my boss go through the beginning stages was very, very hard.....I can't imagine watching it with a loved one.

My Easter was great.  Nice service, nice brunch, nice four hour nap....yep, that about covers it!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hi Babsie!! I emailed ya over the weekend..about an article I was reading in SELF magazine...did you get my email?? I think I had computer issues afterwards, I know some of my post on here didn't work. Let me know!!
> How was your Easter?




Hey hon,

Yep, got it and replied.  That's weird about the pill.....Did the mag say how it worked?

Easter was great.  My feet were killing me though..... 

How about your Easter?  I bet you had a great time


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Fitgirl~ Thanks honey! Yes it is extremely hard to watch my Granny go through this. It's been 3 years now. I hate it so much. She is 85 years old, and up until she was 80 she was the healthiest woman I knew---tending to the farm, feeding the cows, hauling the cows everywhere, fixing fences, mowing the cemetary our family has to take care of, weed -eeding(SP?), She did EVERYTHING! This is insane!! She could out work me any day!!!! She is the one who got me to lose so much weight because she worked me to death (when I was in junior high-- I was VERY over weight-- but she brought me down from a size 12 in womens (at age 12) to a double 00! Crazy.

Anyway. Yes Its very hard.. and now she can't remember my name  

awww I'm glad you had a great day!!! I was in church for 2 HOURS..it was packed!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

OMG my boss is driving me bonkers


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Babsie-- I didn't get an email from ya??? Hmm?
The magazine didn't say how it worked..or maybe it did.. I am gonna reread it..but it was SO interesting. Its not approved by the FDA yet!

Glad you had a great easter


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks hon

Hey, I re-sent my email..Let me know if you get it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

Did you send that Thank you card!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Coool Babsie!!

FG-- YES MAM!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Babsie-- I got it


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

i'm sorry about your granny hun 

damn.. i never knew u were a size 12..sucks u think thats VERY overweight since im a size 10


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like I have some reading to do...

STacey...what's wrong with grandma?  Who is a 12?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> Yep- I had a good Easter- The weather sucked, but I enjoyed being with my family & good food!
> I spent the night (Just Me & My dog) with my granny on saturday night--at the family farm! It was SO peaceful!!! We had a nice visit..although her Altheimers is getting SOOO Bad. She called me Bonnie the entire time I was there (Thats my cousins name) That was hard..she always gets my name right.
> She's also having trouble walking..and she was crying Sunday morning b/c she didn't want to go to church b/c she was embarrassed of her walking..it was so sad!  Broke My heart!!



Stacey, I'm so sorry to hear about your granny  My dad's mother had something very close to that, even though I don't know if it was altzheimers. During her last years she would think my sister and I were nurses and she just couldn't remember us at all. It's very hard to see someone who means so much to you fade away.. I wasn't very close to my granny (I am with my mom's mom), and I can imagine that it's so much harder for you being so close to yours.. Remember the good times you've shared and just try to handle it all the best way you can..

Many hugs coming your way  ~
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i'm sorry about your granny hun
> 
> damn.. i never knew u were a size 12..sucks u think thats VERY overweight since im a size 10



Hey Greekie--- Thanks sweetie!

Oh and No I do not think that size 12 is overweight..no way. I think it is though if you are only 12 Years old..and weigh 140PLUS in the 6th grade..and I was only about 5 foot tall IF THAT.  I was probably more than 140. For a girl my age... I was very short and chubby in Junior high..u should see pictures.. I don't even look like the same person.

you know what I mean?? I think I was actually shorter than 5 foot. Because I didn't get tall until I was in the 8th grade..

I'm sorry sweetie-should have posted ALL of that info

You are not overweight AT ALL!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Looks like I have some reading to do...
> 
> STacey...what's wrong with grandma?  Who is a 12?



Hey girlie!! I am fixing to email you...I was way too busy at work-but have lots of time now.. I'm home.

My Granny has had altheimers disease for the past 3 years. SUCKS!! Shes getting worse too. Not Fun. She is my WORLD so its hard seeing her like this. Very Hard. And today sucks even more b/c it has been 13 yrs since my Grandpa (her hubby) died.

I was a size 12, and up when I was in Junior High..age 11,12,13...uggg memories...hehehehehe..I was a chubster back then. Haha..But my granny whipped me into shape


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Stacey, I'm so sorry to hear about your granny  My dad's mother had something very close to that, even though I don't know if it was altzheimers. During her last years she would think my sister and I were nurses and she just couldn't remember us at all. It's very hard to see someone who means so much to you fade away.. I wasn't very close to my granny (I am with my mom's mom), and I can imagine that it's so much harder for you being so close to yours.. Remember the good times you've shared and just try to handle it all the best way you can..
> 
> Many hugs coming your way  ~
> Jen


Awww thank you Jenny So Much!!! 

I'm sorry about your granny also!! Yes it is very hard you are right..but I'm very thankful I had her good years for 21 years!!!  She tought me a bunch!~ I lived with her too during my wild stages of college--so I know I made her hair even more gray..but she loves me..haha!!
THANKS HONEY!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Just got home from work..and Tanning!!  Layed in the level 2 bed~ I like it~ Its sooo much faster!!

Put my chicken in the oven so I gotta wait 45 minutes to eat! So Hungry. But I will play on here until. Matt is in the living room eating Mexican takeout food...ugggg..I can here him munching on chips..How dare he! 

Meals Today: 4/12/04

Meal one:  4 eggwhites, 1/3c oats

Meal two:   Atkins Bar, 2 slices of turkey breast

Meal three: 3 slices of turkey, small apple

Meal Four:   Chicken breast (around 4oz.)
                             1 cup greenbeans
                             1 cup brown rice

Since I'm eating later (around 7pm) I know I won't crave junk. I like tricking myself like that..hehehe!! 

I have had bad cramps today-all day~ So I may just lift biceps/triceps and no cardio?!! Still debating on that.


----------



## Cate (Apr 12, 2004)

So sorry about your Granny Stac, mine has dementia..similar to altheimers, but they dont lose how to do daily functions. But she remembers my Dad sometimes and me...never. It's hard when I see her, because she is sooo happy that I'm there, but always asks me who I am and tells me about her son (my Dad).

It's hard to see strong people deteriate...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh I know I shouldn't have had a protein bar..but I had to - I'm outta protein pwd..and needed a quick fix. I don't like that the atkins bars have 12 grams of fat in them..good gosh.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Cate--Sorry to hear about your granny!! I bet that is So hard on you!! Uggggg. Why do they have to get Old!!??!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

I HATE waiting for food to cook too-esp when Im hungry! the smell makes my tummy growel even more!   Im sure listening to Matt isnt helping either!! 

wowwiee.. those Atkins bars-do they make your tummy upset?? 

whats a level 2 tanning bed?? 

SOunds like your Granny has been so much help and motivation for you-its sooo sad to see our loved ones go through aging. I had a ruff time when my gram was sick a couple years ago. Just have to remember all the good times


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Jen!! I know, I just got done eating..YUM..it was a LONG wait..(hehe..really just 45 minutes..but your right..listening to Matt eat sucked)

Nope the bars don't make my tummy hurt... thank god. I'm already limted with foods.  I won't have more than 2 a week. they are pricey too..but they taste great!

Umm a level 2 bed is better than a level one  just kidding..for real though..it has more power and more bulbs than a level one. Stronger- and you don't have to stay in as long!! I like them.

Yep Granny is my hero!!!

Sorry about yours!  Did she pass away?  Sorry honey!

What time is where your at?


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

What do you put on your chicken when you bake it Stacey?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Jen!! I know, I just got done eating..YUM..it was a LONG wait..(hehe..really just 45 minutes..but your right..listening to Matt eat sucked)
> 
> Nope the bars don't make my tummy hurt... thank god. I'm already limted with foods.  I won't have more than 2 a week. they are pricey too..but they taste great!
> ...




It always makes time go by slow when your hungry!! I wanna know what you bake your chicken with too-must be darn good!  

You know Ive never had an Atkins bar-we sell alot at work-although some ppl tell me it makes them sick. I think it would me. 

LOL you goof!! hmmm does it have facials in it?? we dont have beds like that. er levels. all the same as Ive seen-some have facials and some dont.  

No No shes still alive- she just went through a total mental breakdown after my grampie died-she changed into someone I didnt know. It was kinda scary. shes all better now thankfully. 

its 9:50 here. off to bed soon


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

hey Jill-- ummm nothing really. I cook the breast in water (to wear they are half covered) and I sprinkle a little NO Salt Lemon pepper on them. Thats all 

Sometimes I pour in lemon juice


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Jen~ Oh I'm glad to hear she is still alive..and much better

Yes it has facials in it..but I don't tan my face!
Don't want to be all wrinkly. I just match my makeup with my skin.

aww my chicken is good most of the time. Usually I have it with some Salsa!
Tonight I had a tablespoon of bbq sauce and salsa. Yum!

ohhh bedtime for you..Good Night girl!! Its almost 8pm here. I need to get off here & visit with the hubby. But this is sooo much fun..hahaha!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

I used to buy the Atkins chocolate peanut butter bars, freeze them, then eat after letting defrost for a few minutes


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh Yum Greekie!!!

Thats the same Kind I had today~  Yum!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh My gosh I got NO sleep last night.  Have no clue why. I ended up going to bed around 11pm..layed there..got up a few times..watched the clock, pet my dog, watched the clock..come 2am.. I got up b/c I was hungry-- So I had a oatmeal muffin I had made. Looked through my medicine cabinet--found some prenatal pills- Yeah! (was gonna have to go buy more today)...layed back in bed at 3am--finally fell asleep maybe around 4am. Cody woke me up to go potty at 5am..then I got the hiccups..and couldn't go back to sleep-alarm went off at 5:50am. Good gosh. Today is gonna be a lonnnnnnnng day. I am drinking Coffee right now (normally only have once a week, if that) and eating my oats.

Hope everyone is doing good!! Have a great day!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 13, 2004)

well atleast you'll be ready for bed tonight  . I'm an old man trapped in a 19 year old's body during the week, lights out starin at the back of my eyelids by 10 PM. I'm guessing Cody is a dog? lol, We just got a wheaton terrier and it starts yappin around 5 to go out too, oh well she's only 6 months old.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow Stacey no sleep at all? That's crazy that you couldn't sleep. Maybe invest in some time-released melatonin. I take it before bed almost every night and it always knocks me out completely. Seems to definitely do the trick for me!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

awwww Stace Im sorry to hear you didnt get any beauty sleep last nite hun!  were you stressing over anything? Try and get to bed early tonite if you can.. sounds like your def gonna need that coffee today!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Oh My gosh I got NO sleep last night.  Have no clue why. I ended up going to bed around 11pm..layed there..got up a few times..watched the clock, pet my dog, watched the clock..come 2am.. I got up b/c I was hungry-- So I had a oatmeal muffin I had made. Looked through my medicine cabinet--found some prenatal pills- Yeah! (was gonna have to go buy more today)...layed back in bed at 3am--finally fell asleep maybe around 4am. Cody woke me up to go potty at 5am..then I got the hiccups..and couldn't go back to sleep-alarm went off at 5:50am. Good gosh. Today is gonna be a lonnnnnnnng day. I am drinking Coffee right now (normally only have once a week, if that) and eating my oats.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good!! Have a great day!




Are you nervous about anything in particular?  There were times I got that way, which was when I was dieting hard for competition or I was stressing about my family life, etc.....  The trips to the RR, the kitchen, midnight walks late night TV shows, night time reading......Heck by the next "day" I was ready to go to sleep.  IMO, I feel I had too much on the mind and couldn't sleep.  My problem now is Lupron, soon all that will be over with

You may want to talk to your dr if this continues.  There's such a thing called, Perimenopausal.  Look into it.  People like you and I are VERY susceptible of going through this at a young age.

Hold your chin up


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GRIFF *_
> well atleast you'll be ready for bed tonight  . I'm an old man trapped in a 19 year old's body during the week, lights out starin at the back of my eyelids by 10 PM. I'm guessing Cody is a dog? lol, We just got a wheaton terrier and it starts yappin around 5 to go out too, oh well she's only 6 months old.



Hey!! I know, I hear ya! Yes, Cody is my little dog--My world. He is a jack russell mixed with a rat terrier..just not as hyper as those dogs should be (he is 2 years old)
Awww I bet your dog is so cute!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Monstar- I know crazy huh!! I think I'm going to get those melatonin pills at lunch today!!! Thanks!! Oh Ya I will be sleepy tonight for sure!!!

Jen- Hey sweetie! Nope. No stress this week so far..besides all the BS going on with an old friend and me. I took two vicodin's--(the generic version) so that could be it?! Usually they knock me out though.
How are you today?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Babsie~ Hmmmm??? Thanks for all the info!! I may have had too much on my mind...always do though..hehehehe. If it contiues I will talk to my Doc. I had cramps real bad... but thats not why I was up I don't think!


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

My bro has jack russell dog! That dog wont sit still for more than a minute! Hes soooooooooo hyper!  Hes cute though-his name is bodie!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

WoW I have never been more mad a person than I am right now

My OLD best friend is being such a B*TCH To Me! I let her borrow my Veil & my tiara for her wedding back in January. Well I have emailed her WEEKLY to get it back from her. My mom is getting very upset b/c she paid over $300 for it..and she knew I shouldn't have let her use it to begin with. Because she's always been a big flake. Anyway..we have been emailing back & forth--and she always has told me she hasn't had a chance to look through her wedding stuff for my veil yet..that its at her Grandmas or her aunts with all of her wedding stuff. That I should understand. Whatever. I have given her since Jan. 17 to return this to me.  She always says she hasn't even looked for it. And I have told her to please find it..that its part of my wedding memories and I want it back Asap. So Frustrating. She was my best friend for 4 years--and then another 2 years off & on..she would come & go (when she had time for me)
Anyway... Now She is bitching me out saying that I have no idea what she is going through in her life..and that she can't find my Veil. She has the tiara..just no veil. I'm SOO frustrated with her! I should have known better than to let her borrow it. But I trusted her with it.
Now she has ruined our friendship..the small one we had since for the past 2 years she has never called me or done anything with me..(until her wedding/and bachlorette party). Whatever.

I don't even know what to say to her. I'm sooo upset!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Heya Jill!! Aww cute name!! Cody use to be hyper when he was a baby..but for the past year he has gotten very calm. Maybe its all the exercise he gets??? Hmmm? I don't know..he is like a lap dog! My litttttle baby!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> WoW I have never been more mad a person than I am right now
> 
> My OLD best friend is being such a B*TCH To Me! I let her borrow my Veil & my tiara for her wedding back in January. Well I have emailed her WEEKLY to get it back from her. My mom is getting very upset b/c she paid over $300 for it..and she knew I shouldn't have let her use it to begin with. Because she's always been a big flake. Anyway..we have been emailing back & forth--and she always has told me she hasn't had a chance to look through her wedding stuff for my veil yet..that its at her Grandmas or her aunts with all of her wedding stuff. That I should understand. Whatever. I have given her since Jan. 17 to return this to me.  She always says she hasn't even looked for it. And I have told her to please find it..that its part of my wedding memories and I want it back Asap. So Frustrating. She was my best friend for 4 years--and then another 2 years off & on..she would come & go (when she had time for me)
> ...


That sucks!!!  I had a friend borrow my tiara and I would have been livid had she not returned it.

You think she really wants to try and keep it???  Maybe that was her plan all along and had hoped you'd forget about it.

Could you go offer to go to wherever she has her wedding stuff and look through it yourself???

At the very least GO GET YOUR TIARA!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2004)

or maybe this lady IS having some troubled times in her life ...  ... I understand the tiara is important to you Stacey and I'm sure she understands that ... but maybe being best friends you might understand her position.  Not trying to start anything, just seeing it from a male's perspective ... which is probably out in left field anyways ...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> That sucks!!!  I had a friend borrow my tiara and I would have been livid had she not returned it.
> 
> You think she really wants to try and keep it???  Maybe that was her plan all along and had hoped you'd forget about it.
> ...



Hey girl! I know I am SOOOO Upset!!! And my sister was going to wear my stuff! Ahhhhhh! I told my sister and she is ready to kick bootie!! 

I am going to get my Tiara tonight or Tomorrow!!! SOO MAD!
I doubt she even looked for it.. I know she didn't!!! Yes I do think she would try and keep it. She has done this to me with clothes before. Shes never really been a good friend to me!! Would come & go as she pleases in my life.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> or maybe this lady IS having some troubled times in her life ...  ... I understand the tiara is important to you Stacey and I'm sure she understands that ... but maybe being best friends you might understand her position.  Not trying to start anything, just seeing it from a male's perspective ... which is probably out in left field anyways ...



Hey Nt!!! Thanks..but yep babe--Your WAYYYY off in the left field there!!! I have given her the benefit of a doubt...wayyyy too many times. The only reason I KNOW I'm in the right here..is because I have talked to My brother (who is very good with this kind of stuff..always calms me down, etc... and finds reasons for things) He is beyond Mad at her...and tells me I'm Right- That I have EVERY Right to be mad!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2004)

oh ... okie dokie.  I guess my 2 cents wasn't worth the copper it was made of ... 

Hopefully you'll get your tiara back.  I don't understand why these things are important to wives, but they are.  I suggested we get rid of the missus's wedding dress as it was only taking up space ... OPPS ... shouldn't have said that.  I got an ear-ful for that stupid remark.


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

That is horrible....I'd be pissed too. I was going to borrow a tiara from a friend, but found one I loved (I'm using my Mom's veil)....but I would have taken EXTRA good care of it if I had borrowed it and I would have returned it! I don't blame you a bit for being pissed...some people are inconsiderate


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> WoW I have never been more mad a person than I am right now
> 
> My OLD best friend is being such a B*TCH To Me! I let her borrow my Veil & my tiara for her wedding back in January. Well I have emailed her WEEKLY to get it back from her. My mom is getting very upset b/c she paid over $300 for it..and she knew I shouldn't have let her use it to begin with. Because she's always been a big flake. Anyway..we have been emailing back & forth--and she always has told me she hasn't had a chance to look through her wedding stuff for my veil yet..that its at her Grandmas or her aunts with all of her wedding stuff. That I should understand. Whatever. I have given her since Jan. 17 to return this to me.  She always says she hasn't even looked for it. And I have told her to please find it..that its part of my wedding memories and I want it back Asap. So Frustrating. She was my best friend for 4 years--and then another 2 years off & on..she would come & go (when she had time for me)
> ...



awww sweetie thats terrible to hear!!! Im so sorry that you have to deal with a friend like that-those are hard-especially for you and her having some of your precious memory's.... Defintly go and get it yourself and tell her you will HELP her look for it until she finds it.. thats sooo rude and disrespectful of her! I hope you get it hun!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2004)

Stace, sorry about your friend and the veil and tiara....you know if she can't find it, I would just have her write you a check.  I know that doesn't cover the problem, but it would serve you well enough to get a new one.

My suggestion is now, right her a letter and mail it to her telling her what her options are.   I would give her a date that she must return it to you or have a check to you.   If the total cost is enough, I'd tell her you'd checked with an attorney friend of yours and he suggested taking her to small claims court.....whether or not all of this is true, it might scare her into really finding it and giving it back to you.

Hope you're okay honey, sending hugs and kisses your way.
Fit


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2004)

yikes ... you women don't play around


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

And if Tamtam's suggestion doesn't work, we'll all go kick her scrawny butt!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions!!! Well.. I read the email she wrote me that was VERY bitchy to my mom.. and my mom got soo Mad she drove over to her house!! I didn't want her too, but once Mom is pissed there is No stopping her! It was 11:30am..and she was at home. My mom spoke to her dad..then he went and got her. She brought my mom my Tiara..and told her she can't find the Veil. My moms very very Mad!  My sister wanted to wear my veil in her wedding one day. But she shattered that for us. Anyway..
Now shes emailing me telling me that I had to have my mom fix my problem. Whatever. I don't care. I was going to go there tonight and get it. Now I don't have to see her face. She emailed me a rude letter- and I haven't replied yet. Probably won't. I'm not in High school!! LoL

Thanks for listening to me Whine!! I'm really upset about this crap. But whatever. My mom said she looked like shit--gained a lot of wait..hair all natty..in scrubby clothes..Lmao. Thats what you get for marrying an Old Man with NO life!

NEW SUBJECT PLEASE! WORK IS CRAZZZZY!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

I just went to the Vitaminshoppe. Love that store. I got a 4 pack (or 6?) of the RTD drinks-Nitrotech Low carb. Yum...
And bought protein powder, and Melatonin.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

LOL there are 4 in a pack- at least thats the lil case size we sell them in at work! the chocolate are good, havent had the vanillA! 
are you going to take the melatonin to help with sleep some hun?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad you at least got your tiara back.    I wouldn't dignify her email w/ a response either Stacey.   Sometimes immature people just need to be ignored.   This tends to piss them off more and usually teaches them a lesson too.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

!!!! what a b-i-t-c-h!!!!!!!

look at it this way hon, at least ur through with her! 

and as strongbad would say for the email.. "DELETEDDDDD!!!!"


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> LOL there are 4 in a pack- at least thats the lil case size we sell them in at work! the chocolate are good, havent had the vanillA!
> are you going to take the melatonin to help with sleep some hun?



Yep You are right.. 4!! Thanks girlie!! I love the chocolate ones!! I bought a strawberry TALL one--haven't tried it before. It will be breakfast on thursday. Tomorrow morning I will have a chocolate one..yum! 
YES!! I'm taking two of the pills tonight to help sleep. My mom said taking two is fine. Hope she's right. Thats what she does. 

I don't know if I should finish my workout or not..if I'm going to bed in an hour and 15min. Don't want to be all awake? I have done a good leg workout so far..and calves. Just no cardio. Which is fine..I was becoming a cardio freak..needed a break..plus having cramps. So I'm not going to. 

Wazzz up with you? Where do you work again??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Glad you at least got your tiara back.    I wouldn't dignify her email w/ a response either Stacey.   Sometimes immature people just need to be ignored.   This tends to piss them off more and usually teaches them a lesson too.



Hey honey!!! YES I Am very glad I have my Tiara back. My mom said it looks fine too.  I did ignore that last email for about 4 hours..mainly b/c I was swamped at work. She kept signing on & off the internet to check if I emailed her ..it was soo funny!!  I did email her back though something short & Sweet..and the last email I will ever send her. I don't need a friend like that. 

All I said was that I will find out how much she owes my mom. And that I had no control over my mom going and picking up my tiara..that she did buy it for me, and had every right going and getting it. She was just as mad as me!! (or More)

And I said "I'm sure my sister will be very upset to hear that she cannot wear her sister's veil. Thanks for ruining that for us."

Goodbye."

I'm done with her. Forever. Its sad to say that.. but for the past two years she has not been around..and we have grown far far apart. 

Anywhoooo..gotta get back to my leg workout!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> !!!! what a b-i-t-c-h!!!!!!!
> 
> look at it this way hon, at least ur through with her!
> ...


 You are SOOOOO RIGHT!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Meals & Workout for today, April 13, 2004

Meal One:
1/3cup oats w/ cinnammon
4 eggwhites
1 tbsp nat. pb

Meal two:
one low carb tortilla (LaTortilla..small size)
5oz. turkey breast (Freshly sliced)
1 cup lettuce

Meal three:
chicken breast (5oz)
1 cup greenbeans
1/3 cup black beans

Meal four:
Protein Shake- 30grams protein pwd. with water

Snack: ummm one bitesize chocolate eggie thing..the last one (only had 3 at home, leftover from grandma)
green apple

Lots Of water today, and one diet cherry coke my hubby bought me!

WORKOUT:
4 sets of 16 lunges w/ 10lb dumbbells
4 sets of 16 squats holding db's 
4 sets of 15 pile' squats w/ 20lb db
3 sets of 16 SLDL w/ two 15lb db's in each hand
3 sets of standing calf raises w/ 2 10lb db
2 sets of standing calf raises- toes outward

3 sets of 20 crunches
3 sets of 20 Bicyle crunches
2 sets of 15 oblique crunches (on each side)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Okay fine..and 2 starburst, 3 jellybeans  & LOTS of Gum.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

sf gum?

Don't chew the melatonin.  Let it dissolve under your tongue.  I chewed it once.  Craig laughed at me...thought I was silly.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Yep SF Gum! The Spicy cinnimmon won. Yum!

The kind I have is swollowable..lol  I took one 30min. ago..and about to take the last one. My mom said to seperate them..hmmm? LoL

Oh lordy..I just went looking for Cody..my doggie..and he was sitting my the master bedroom door...waiting for me. Poor guy-- I bet he feels neglected. I took him to potty..so we are all ready for bed now.

Talk to ya in the morning sweetie!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sleep well!   I have to go kick the cat off the corner of the bed and claim Craig from the sofa!  The dogs can sleep on the floor!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

LOL!! THANKS You toooo!!! 

Aww Cody sleeps right by me!! hehehe!!

Goodnight!


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Okay fine..and 2 starburst, 3 jellybeans  & LOTS of Gum.


You are soooooooooo cute! I made real PB cookies for Steves work, and only had 1!!





Okay fine.....the dough eating doesnt count does it?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Damn Stacey, that's a ton of volume in your workout! Nearly 30 total sets. How long did the workout take you?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

GREAT leggie workouts Stace!!!!  :bounce: I bet your sore today!! fun fun!!  

diet looks super too- dont worry about that ONE bitesize chocolate- it was only one silly girl!! and Im sure you more than worked it off in your workout!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Okay fine..and 2 starburst, 3 jellybeans  & LOTS of Gum.




Better than half the pan of rice krispy treats!!


Stacey...Saturday morning, if you would like to come with me and my friend Andi, we are going to Rice Stadium to do bleechers...You can come if you would like.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You are soooooooooo cute! I made real PB cookies for Steves work, and only had 1!!
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! LoL!!! OH YUM I LOVE PB cooookies!!!!! 
I'm proud you only ate one cookie...no of course the dough doesn't count silly...no way..not in my book!!  Your safe in my journal...lol!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Damn Stacey, that's a ton of volume in your workout! Nearly 30 total sets. How long did the workout take you?



Well Thank you!!! Umm It took me about 45 minutes..because inbetween a few sets I sat down and played on IM!! LoL!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> GREAT leggie workouts Stace!!!!  :bounce: I bet your sore today!! fun fun!!
> 
> diet looks super too- dont worry about that ONE bitesize chocolate- it was only one silly girl!! and Im sure you more than worked it off in your workout!!


THANKS!!!! I was thinking of you when doing my squats.. I was going real LOWWW to the floor!!! My legs are already sore today.

I know.. too me--- One chocolate a day keeps the doctor away!!

How are you??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Better than half the pan of rice krispy treats!!
> 
> 
> Stacey...Saturday morning, if you would like to come with me and my friend Andi, we are going to Rice Stadium to do bleechers...You can come if you would like.



Hmmm? What time are ya'll going?? If we donot go out Friday night then I want to go. I don't know how to get to Rice stadium though?!! (I'm a country girl)

I was wondering when you were going to start bleachers!!! Girl I bet you guys kick my !!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

Hello Stacey  HELLO everyone


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> THANKS!!!! I was thinking of you when doing my squats.. I was going real LOWWW to the floor!!! My legs are already sore today.
> 
> I know.. too me--- One chocolate a day keeps the doctor away!!
> ...




Im good! aside from the miserable weather! and not tryin to stress over the sublease. 10days. Im just prayin for a miracle. 

hahah too cute! you know- cocoa is FULL of antioxidants that help fight cardivascular disease!  

they do rock eh!! I think Im going to stick to real real deep squats for a lil while since summer is coming, works the bumm real good!  

Hope your having a super day!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

You could always ride with us if you would like to go.  Girl...I suck  doing bleechers.  I haven't done them since high school.  19 yrs ago!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Babsie!!

Jodie-- Ohhh I thought you did them for your last comp!!  I will let ya know friday morning! Thanks for asking me!!!!  
If we don't go out--I'm there!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Im good! aside from the miserable weather! and not tryin to stress over the sublease. 10days. Im just prayin for a miracle.
> 
> hahah too cute! you know- cocoa is FULL of antioxidants that help fight cardivascular disease!
> ...


Hey girlie!!
awww sorry the weather sucks there!! I am sending ya some of our sunshine. We can share it

yep..thats why I eat sooo much chocolate!!  

Are you going lighter with weight when you do those squats?? 

I'm having a good day-thanks..just SWAMPED at work!!!
Boss driving me bonkers!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Stacey     How are ya today doll?

Okay, I"ll be back later, gotta go to the dentist now...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey honey!! I'm good thanks.  Irritated with the bosses. But oh well. What else is new..haha

I love the strawberry shakes--yum!!!!

Have fun at the dentist!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

My Meals 4/14/04

Meal One:
1/3c oats w/ cinn. & splenda
10 blueberries
1 tbsp nat. pb (all mixed up in oats)
2 slices of turkey breast
-45 min. later- 1 TINY oatmeal homemade muffin (TINY)

Meal Two:
Nitro-tech RTD Strawberry
   210 calories
   1g  Fat
   4g Carbs
   2g Sugar
   45g Protein

1/3cup of Fiber One

Meal Three:
Ummmm???
Probably Chicken Fajitas- NO Rice-- just the meat- No tortilla

Charro beans

Meal four:
30grams protein pwd. w/ water
1 tbsp nat. PB


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

meals look yumm Stace! I Love pb and nut butters mixed in oaties as a treat!! 

just try and ignore your bosses today! 

yupp Im going lighter on the squats so I can make my bumm almost touch the floor!  feels good eh! 

Have a good evening girlie! dont forget about your pup tonite!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Jen!! THANKS girl!!

Is it bad that I have that mix every single morning (some days have 1/4cup of carbs..oh ya..I had 1/4 today..not 1/3. Need to fix that.
Anywhoooo-- thats my breakfast every morning.. (sometimes half a tbsp of pb...sometimes a full scoop.  With 10 ittttty bittttty blueberries.
Is that bad??? 

Oh I use to have a ww bagel EVERY morning--haha (last year.)

I am not ignorning my baby tonight.. Cody is going on a walk with me, probably 3 miles (before the bachlor comes on)!!!  Oh Crud..American Idol comes on at 7pm. Hmmm? Maybe I will skip tanning!!??!!

Jen Is it okay to do my squats with two dumbbells??? 

JEN I hope your having a great evening over there!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> Jen Is it okay to do my squats with two dumbbells???



ABSO-FREAKIN'-LUTELY......do them with 6 db's.   

I haven't done them w/ dbs before....we're up to free squats now......ooowwwwiiieeee.....they hurt too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> Oh I use to have a ww bagel EVERY morning--haha (last year.)



Hey, I remember that.....if I remember correctly too, you and I pretty much had bagels on the same day....much better now


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Jen!! THANKS girl!!
> 
> Is it bad that I have that mix every single morning (some days have 1/4cup of carbs..oh ya..I had 1/4 today..not 1/3. Need to fix that.
> ...



Hey girlie, my day has been good. workout this morning, cleaned, ran all my errands, have to call my family in a bit. even started reading a real good book yestarday bc its soo boring at work! 

aww COdy will love you for that tonite then!! 
haha I have never watched either of those shows-must be good if ur gonna skip tanning!  

nope that breakfast isnt bad girl!!! wayyy better than a bagel! its sounds Yumm!!  

sure its ok to do squats with dumbells!! a lil diff than with barbells in a way(just becuase your holding the weight more over your shoulders it becomes a total body move with all your stabilizers) but truly and honestly dont worry about a thang!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> ABSO-FREAKIN'-LUTELY......do them with 6 db's.
> 
> I haven't done them w/ dbs before....we're up to free squats now......ooowwwwiiieeee.....they hurt too


LOL! THANKS!!

I do them with 2 10Lb db's or 2 12lb db's!!  Need to buy heavier dumbbells!

what are freesquats?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey, I remember that.....if I remember correctly too, you and I pretty much had bagels on the same day....much better now



LMAO!!! We thought that was healthy!!! Yep we both had bagels on the same day-toooo funnnnny!! Now I may have One a month!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hey girlie, my day has been good. workout this morning, cleaned, ran all my errands, have to call my family in a bit. even started reading a real good book yestarday bc its soo boring at work!
> 
> aww COdy will love you for that tonite then!!
> ...



Thank you sooo much!! I was very curious!!! When I do squats at the gym I do use the bar!

Glad my breakfast is good--sure is yummy!!! 

I know.. I am hooked on the two shows. Usually American Idol comes on tuesday nights..but tonight they are both on starting at 7pm...ugggg. Don't know what to do. I know I will be lifting weights in front of the TV at 8pm for sure 
And if I skip tanning--I can go for a walk when I get home with Cody..Otherwise I can't until 9pm--and I'm afraid of the dark!!

LOL

Glad you had a good day--Oh I love to read!! Whatcha reading???


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

I love American Idol too! The OC is on tonight too!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

I know girl!! American Idol was good!! 

Cody & I went for a nice fast powerwalk for 35 min. Almost didn't go b/c My tummy was hurting bad!!! Still is..it has been since 5pm. I think I have workflu (sick of work) LoL


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

We cant vote here in Canada


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

awww that sucks!! Who would you vote for??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

uggg going to bed!!! After I get done talking to my sister online. 

I have had a bad tummyache all night (since 5pm) Sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Stacey

Do you feel better today?

Did you try the one leg SLDL yet? 

OMG I have a funny story to tell you:

As you know I recently started a new job. I work out of my boss's home office. Anyways I am so used to having to dial "9" on the phone before I call out because that is how most company's have their phone lines set up; but since it's her house you don't have to dial 9. Well I was trying to call someone yesterday and I dialed 9 then 1...and then ooop another 1!!!!! I hung up not realizing what I had done and went to redial. The phone rang immediately and she picked it up and was like "um, there is no emergency" and she said the police were on their way! I guess the last person did that all the time too! So now I have a note next to my phone in big letters "DO NOT DIAL 9!!!!!"


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Stace  

I hope you'll have a greeeeat day


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hey Stacey
> 
> Do you feel better today?
> ...


HEY GIRL~ Oh My gosh that is sooo funnnnnny!!!!  !!!!!! I would need that sticker by the phone also!!!! Too Funny~~

My tummy still feels a little yucky-but not nearly as bad as last night--thanks for asking!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

HIYA Jen!! I'm doing okay!! Thanks darlin'

How are U??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Meals today- 4/15/04

Meal One: 1/2cup oats w/ blueberries & 1tbsp nat.pb in it! 
1 cup eggwhites

Meal two: Nitro-tech chocolate shake
                 1 cup greenbeans
                 10 reduced fat whole wheat thins

Meal three: green Apple & half a slimfast bar (2 carbs TOTAL-love these)

Meal Four: UMM? I didn't cook So probably 1/3c oats & 5eggwhites
(I may get me a chicken salad though somewhere---????)


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

diet looks super Stace!  Ive never had those slim fast bars. 

How are you feeling today? I see you were having cramps last nite, hope your better today!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Jen!!!! I'm still debating on dinner---- don't know if I'm getting a healthy salad or having oats & eggies!

I'm feeling a little better today--just having tummy issues. Thanks for asking!!!!

I just had my car washed at lunch!! It's so nice out!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Guess what Guys~ My hubby is paying off my boob job (I owe 3000) and He is putting 5,000 down on my camaro--b/c I'm so upside down in it. So now when we trade in soon I won't have to rollover anything~!! So Excited!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

NIce man!!!!!!!!!!!   gotta love him!!! 

Glad to hear that your feeling better girl!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

I guess it will take awhile to get it--maybe a month-- So I should have something new by May. My car is doing really bad lately---Sounds like its gonna fall apart when I drive It 
I will miss my sports car--but its time for an Suv

This is what I am getting: http://www.kia.com/sorento/index.php
In Silver, with a sunroof & Leather.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

Stacey....diet does look good.

I can't believe Matt is doing that!!  --- no, I really can, you have an awesome guy there honey


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Jen--thanks!! I know~ I am SO happy!!! Every month I fork out $170 for my boobs!! Ugggg!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

How sweet of Matt!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

HEY FG!!! THANKS Girl!!!!

I know, I really can't believe he is for real...this is his 401K money from his old work. He has about 20,000 in it..and hes taking 8000 and giving it to me..then the rest is going into his NEW 401K at his new Job. And this new companys 401 Is MUCH better!!!!! So it won't take long to build back up!! We have been debating it for a month..and I told him its totally up to him!!! And He told me last night this is what he wants to do!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Jill!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

WHat is a 401K?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Its a savings plan that companys offer here. Some companys match it, some put in more money than you do each month..Ummm I don't know how else to explain it. We don't have one at my co.
Maybe Jodie or FG or Butterfly can explain it better!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

thats real nice set of wheels Stace!!!!  Im jealous!!! what a sweetheart Matt is!! (I gotta find me a man like that..   )


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Jen!! Its not my Fave. SUV--but I can't afford the one I reallllly like..haha!!! But this one- You can get a decked out one for around 25,000!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I guess it will take awhile to get it--maybe a month-- So I should have something new by May. My car is doing really bad lately---Sounds like its gonna fall apart when I drive It
> I will miss my sports car--but its time for an Suv
> 
> ...


Oh I love that SUV!  It's so cute!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Butterfly!!!! I haven't seen many on the roads yet! But Matt's aunt bought one!! She loves it!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

GEEZZZZZZZZ EVERYTIME I PUT SOMETHING IN MY MOUTH MY TUMMY HURTS!!!  
Have to run to the bathroom....


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Its a savings plan that companys offer here. Some companys match it, some put in more money than you do each month..Ummm I don't know how else to explain it. We don't have one at my co.
> Maybe Jodie or FG or Butterfly can explain it better!!


You have the right idea.  A 401k is a long-term savings plan.

The employee selects a percentage of his salary to be withheld each paycheck and put into a special, tax-deffered account.  You can have any amount you want withheld and the company will match the amount up to a pre-set percentage.

For example:  Say you get $500 a week and you want to withhold 10% of it for your 401k.  That's $50 per week that goes to the 401k.  Now your company will match, dollar for dollar, up to 8% of your weekly check which adds an additional $40 to your 401k per week.  You've just saved $90!!!

Money you and your company put in a 401k is tax-deffered.  That means that you don't have to pay income tax on it until you withdraw the money when you are old.  This is a good thing because most people will be in a lower tax bracket when they are old enough to withdraw the money.  So you pay less taxes on it.  If you withdraw the money early, you pay taxes on it for that tax year and pay a penalty.  Not good to withdraw it early  

Because Matt changed jobs, he has the opportunity to cash out some or all of it with lower penalties.  He's going to roll the rest of the money over to a 401k account with his new employer.  There are generally no costs or penalties for doing this.

Hope this helps


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome Butterfly!!!Thanks!!

Yes the penalty is not that bad for him!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Butterfly how are you & the baby??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes...what Ann said!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Butterfly how are you & the baby??


We're doing fine 

John got to feel the baby kick yesterday, he was soooo excited!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh WOW How neat!!! I bet he was Excited~~!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

Awwww, that is so neat B, you should lay w/ your belly next to John's back and let him feel the baby kick like that......I always loved that, I think the hubbies think it is so fun.   Kinda gives them a sense of what it feels like


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

I wanna be Pregnant


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

Me tooo Stacey....Oh BTW, I have to go see my doc on Monday for my ovulation monitoring.....we're hot on the trail of a baby


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

AWESOME FG!!!!!!  Ohhhh OMG I just remembered -- I had a dream about You last night!!!!!! We met up at Jodies comp--we were looking for Jodie!! You were SOOO Skinny! And VERY PRETTY!!!!! Just like I imagine!! COOL!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

Awww, you are sooo sweeettt!!!!!   We are gonna meet up at Jodie's comp....we're both gonna be skinny and we're both gonna be sooo pretty!!!!  But you're taller than I am, so can you not wear any shoes and I'll wear some stilleto's


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

geez my tummmy hurts---everytime I put something in my mouth! WTF??!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

LoL at ya FG!!! I loveeeeeeee wearing Heels!! I always wear 2 inches or 2.5 to work.

But I will wear sandals or something--Just for you

I know We are gonna look prettttty!!! I cannot wait!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

We're gonna have so much fun


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Which comp?  the one in June or the one in July??  

What do ya'll mean...will be pretty and skinny?  ya'll already are.  silly girls.  
What would be funny is if you are BOTH pregnant at that time.
 If so....please don't offer me any of your water.  Craig needs to be done with school first.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

I know Tam~ We are going to have a Blast!!!

Ummm--jodie--I'm going to the one Tam is going to--or both!
Thanks tooo -- you are sooo sweet!!

OH THAT WOULD BE Neat if we were both pregnant!!!

Jodie--That is my FAVORITE picture of YOU in your Avi!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

Which one is at the college?  The one on the 12th...is that June?

That's the one I'm going to


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

I wish I could see Jodie compete.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

That is the one in June Tam.  Well..they both are at colleges, but different ones. 

Jillie....come visit!

OMG..ya'll are gonna come, I better get my rear in gear on my routine!  It's gonna be to Sade..not sure which song still.

Thank you Stacey...its old old.  like Nov. 2002.  The day before the John Sherman Classic.  Friggen too cold to be wearing that outfit outside, it was like 30.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

You bet your sweet ass we're coming!!!!  I better get my booty in gear too


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Me too me tooo..gotta get my booty in gear!!!!

HECK Ya I'm coming!!! What college??

ohhh I bet it was COLD in that pic!! Brrr


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

FINALLY TIME TO GET THE HELL OUT OF DODGE!!!! I will Talk to you girls Tonight!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

Okay Stace......see you in a bit


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

Bye BYe Stace!  

Tam/Stace- are you 2 going to Jodie comp in July??? I hope to make that one!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

The one in July is July 10th.  NPC Texas State@ Cullen Auditorium at the University of Houston.  Gues posers:  John Sherman and Frank Roberson.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Jen---I can go if you will be there--I may go anyway!! Gotta see my girl- I wish I could do that comp!!
Is it figure Jodie?

I'm wishing I would have stuck with the comp. But I know I shouldn't


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

You ARE going anyway....remember, you're staying w/ me....don't make me swing by and come get you


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

How far away from one another are ya ladies?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

FG!! SILLLY CRAZY WOMAN!! I AM Going with You FOR SURE to the June contest.....LOL.. Jen was asking about the one in July!! Are you going to that one also??

Silly woman!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Jodie & I are 5-8 minutes apart when I'm at work.. I work very close to her apartment complex (where she lives & works at)... when I'm home.. we are about 30 min. apart.  I live in a smalllll town outside of houston!!

Fitgirl & I are probably ummmm 4 hours??? Not sure. LoL She is in Dallas..and I'm in Cypress!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

The one in July would be figure.

Stacey ands Tam are both close.  So is Mycat and Ann.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Where does Mycat live???

Yep Ann is about 45 min. from my work..and probably 1 hr from my home! (across houston, too clear lake)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

Yep, I'm about 4 hours away.....I don't think I'll be coming in July if I come in June.....don't know yet, will have to check and see.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Dinner- Chicken fajitas (Only one tortilla), charro beans. 1 tbsp guac. (Matt got us takeout)

Workout:
Tummy still hurts, workout buddy cancelled on me for rollerblading- we are going tomorrow night (she has a bad migrane--and my tummy)

SOO- (being close to a bathroom-stayed home & worked out here in my workout room)

3 sets of 25 Jumping Jacks,
some aerobic Step work
5 minutes jump roping

Plank- 2 sets of 35second holds
abs on Ball

Bicep curls, tricep extentions, hammer curls,
Squats,  & Pile' squats!
Overhead extentions
Tricep dip


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

I bought low carb ww tortillas today! They are HUGE 1= 150cals, 9C, 12P!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

They are adictive Jillie!  I could eat the whole bag!

MyCat is closer to the Austin area, I think.

Hope your tummy gets better soon Stacey.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

Glad you did that at home though Stacey.....good dedication


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Jill those tortillas are yummmy!! Are they the brand- LaTortilla??
I have the smaller ones--last time I bought the big ones, its all they had!! LOVE THEM!!

Jodie--Thanks honey!!  I hope so tooo- I have been miserable all night..don't know what the deal Is????
Oh cool-LOVE Austin!!

Fitgirl--thanks girl!! I wanted to do more, but the tumtum wouldn't allow it!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Gosh I love Jodies AVI!!! I want to look like that!!! 
Jodie-hopefully in the next 50 days I will be looking up that photographer you told me about in Hempstead I'm working hard so he can take my photos! My legs are actually looking better!! Can't believe it!


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

Feel better Stacey!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Thank you sweetie!!

almost time for bed

My hubby & his brother are being soooo loud playing XBOX...dorks!


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

...I hear ya babe! We have one of those


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

SO YOU Know what I'm talking about!! They are glued to that thing EVERY DAY!!! LOL..

I played it one day with him--got bored after 10 minutes..haha..but had to see what it was all about!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

Good mornin' my little ray of sunshine!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Stacey!  It's Friday


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> My legs are actually looking better!! Can't believe it!



U betta believe it!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!!    Hope your having a good day so far! Big plans this weekend?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Good Morning!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

great workout last nite Stace!!  
thats soooo cool that you might get those pics done soon with thephotographer! you def should hun!!!  
Have a great day girl!! 


TamTam- ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh if I go to Jodies comp in July u gotta come woman!


----------



## Cate (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Stacy  Hope you got some good sleep w/the Xbox going on 

My Man is at the Cubs game w/work people today I wish I had to work again


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Good mornin' my little ray of sunshine!


awwww thanks honey--you are so sweet!!!
How are you doing today


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Jen!! Happy Friday FOR SURE!!! How are ya?

Hey greeky--hehe thanks!!

HI Babsie

Heya NcGirl!!  Ummm Not much plans--we are going out dancing tonight for sure though!! And You?? Have a great day!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Jen!! Thanks girlie-- do to circumstances last night--I think I did pretty well Tonight its Rollerblading!! 

My legs are SO sore!! 

I know-- I really want to get my pics done!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

HI Cate!! Yep I slept pretty good--even w/ the boys playing..haha!!
Aww sorrrry your man is working!! I bet you do wish you were.
How are ya?


----------



## Cate (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm good...just spent a buttload at Ann Taylor Loft

Actually my man is at the game drinking...maybe I will meet up w/him later 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

hey girl!! Oh cool I love Ann Taylor Loft!! Great work clothes!! Cute!!!

Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Stace....have you had a great day?  I hope so.   You know, I'm so glad that you have a computer at home now.  I can talk to you at night now.....  YEH!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

lol, the other day my mom told me, u r 21, u have to start dressing like a young lady instead of a teenager.. maybe i should go check out this ann loft place


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

hey....I take offense to that!  I like dressing like a tenager at times.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hi Stace....have you had a great day?  I hope so.   You know, I'm so glad that you have a computer at home now.  I can talk to you at night now.....  YEH!!


Hey Honey!! My day was okay at work--same ol' same..it got better though at 3 when the managers left!! We just gossiped the rest of the day!! 

I know, I'm soooo glad we can chat at home now!!! 
 Have a great evening!!
I've gotta go get ready to Paaaarrrrrrttttttttty... I'm jammin' too Beyonce' "Tonight I'll be your naughty girl, I'm calling all the girls, I see you lookin' me up and down" 
Aww I love that song..makes me want to dance!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Greeky~ Your 21- You can dress Young.. I dress young toooo  I like it!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Just got done with tonights workout!!! Was WONDERFUL!!
SUNNY OUTSIDE!

My friend & I went rollerblading for one hour!! Oh my gosh we went down this Long country road, and on the way back we had to rollerblade against the wind.. it was tuff...a great workout!!!

Cody & I (my dogggie) went for a powerwalk when I got done- 25 minutes. 
-Cardio- One hour and 25 minutes..woohoo!!!

about to do my abs

gotta go switch the water sprinkler to a different area.. and go get ready to dance!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Monday, April 19th.
Called in sick today. I have been throwing up and going to the bathroom since 5:30am. Don't know what's wrong with me?! My tummy hurts real bad!!!

Hope everyone has a good day- I'm sure I will be on here some. I have nothing to do. Matt starts the night shift today. Goes in at 4pm gets off at 4am. Fun. I'm making chicken Spaghetti for him later--never have made it.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

Ahhhhh Stace I hope you get feeling better!!!  
get lots of rest hun! 

chicken spagetti-interesting! hope he likes!! 

I went rollerblading too yestarday-first time!  

Have a great day girl, hope tummy aches stop!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Jen!! Thanks honey!!
I read in your journal you went rollerblading!!! It's fun huh!!! 

I know, I have never made OR had chicken Spaghetti--but lots of people I know have..and Matt has..he likes it. So I'm gonna attempt it today-homemade too!! uggg.

Have a good day! I'm gonna go watch some Tv!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I'm making chicken Spaghetti for him later--never have made it.


How are you making it?

Are you using spaghetti sauce?  or gonna use the cream of mushroom and chicken soups?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

I hope you feel better soon hon! Maybe it was something you ate yesterday or maybe its a stomach bug! Drink hot tea and relax 

BTW I love that beyonce song, it makes me feel sexy


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> How are you making it?
> 
> Are you using spaghetti sauce?  or gonna use the cream of mushroom and chicken soups?


hey girl-- I'm using the cream of mushroom & Chicken soups.

Matt asked If I was using tomato sauce?? Crap! I wonder what to do??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Thank you Greekie

I think I have a bug?! (or mayyyyybe a baby??) hahaha yeah right.

Thats what Matt thinks atleast.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Use the cream of mushroom and the cream of chicken.  Do you have a recipe for it already?

Boil your chicken in chicken boullion cubes, take out when done, then boil your noodles in that water you cooked the chicken in.  mmmmmmmm.....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thank you Greekie
> 
> I think I have a bug?! (or mayyyyybe a baby??) hahaha yeah right.
> ...




WE WANT BABYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!  no bugs!  bugs are nasty.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 19, 2004)

Aww, I'm sorry you're sick honey!  I hope you feel better soon


----------



## butterfly (Apr 19, 2004)

You'd normally use a white sauce with chicken and pasta.  But I've seen it with a red sauce too.


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Chicken breast, ww pasta and tomato sauce=yummy! 

Hope you feel better, sounds like food poisioning?


----------



## Cate (Apr 19, 2004)

I would say I hope it's a baby, but I wouldn't hope for multiple days of morning sickness ....so I hope you feel better soon and you have a baby 

I can't wait for babies...


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

that would rock if you were preggo!!!!  could it be??? 

hmmm I would eat tomato sauce with chicken n stuff... but thats just me. 

are you feeling any better girl?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Jen...in the white sauce its yummy.

It has  colby jack cheese, rotel tomatoes, green onions, cream of mushroom soup, cream of chicken soup, lil milk....and then you have to bake rolls with it to sop up the sauce!  It's on of those foods that taste better the next day.  mmmmmm (damn diet!)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> WE WANT BABYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!  no bugs!  bugs are nasty.


LoL!! I know..thats what I'm hoping tooooo!!!!   Your soo funny!!

Jodie--I have a recipe I found in my cookbook.  But I'm up for any tips or other recipes. I'm making my chicken right now. 

(BTW--this is for Matt-not me..I may taste it..but thats All)


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

hmm...

Ok...did you use chicken boullion in the water?

Cook noodles in that water you cooked chicken in.
Drain noodles when done.  add cream of chicken, cream of mushroom, 1 c. drained rotel, 1 pkg. of 2c. colby jack cheese, lil milk to make it smooth.  Heat on stove top til cheese is all melted and mixed in.  

Oh...we also sometimes cook pasta in chicken boullion with cut up pieces of chiken breat, drain, then add a lil olive oil to it when it is finshed draining.  yummy stuff!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Jenny: Thank you sweetie!!!

Jill: Thanks! I know..I think it could be food poisining.. I still feel horrible!!!!!!!!!! Still making bathroom trips quite often

Cate: thanks honey--I know.. I hope when I do get pregnant--I 
won't feel bad every day! Yuck!!

Hey JEN- Nope I still feel HORRRRRIBLE!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Thank you JODIE!!!! No I didn't cook the chicken in that. Just used water, and had green pepper in it...
I'm gonna go make the spahgetti..thank you--that sounds so easy!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Dr. Phil was So good today!!! He talked about overeaters. It was interesting.
There was an 800 lb. man on there.

Now Oprah is about moms who drink a lot--alcoholics..

I love being at home--haha!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

My recipe has cheez whiz in it & grilled peppers


----------



## butterfly (Apr 19, 2004)

Did you get a computer at home???

Uhm, cheez whiz Stacey?!?!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Yep My sister got a new computer and I got her old one. Its 2 years old!!

Yep I know==thats what the recipe called for. Oh I just tasted it--YUM YUM YUM. But I have nothing to compare it to. Never had chicken spaghetti before. I spit out my food though in the sink!!  haha.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

oh just eat it.  its good stuff.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Reminds me of Weird Al's version of Beat it

Just eat iiiiittttt! Just eat iiiiittttt! 

Stacey is in the "i'm afraid to eat anything that'll slow down my great progress mode" I will be there soon, after a while of no binges when the results start coming YEA !!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

That little amount won't slow down the progress much if any.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

HI Stacy!!  I'm new here but have been reading alot of you girls journals for a couple weeks! very motivating and helpful! Helps me stay motivated seeing everyone else's progress and determination!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Stace....how are ya today hon?  I've been so busy and I miss everyone terribly....but, work is great and training is going as smoothly as it possibly can.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Reminds me of Weird Al's version of Beat it
> 
> Just eat iiiiittttt! Just eat iiiiittttt!
> ...


LoL Yep Greekie I am in that stage Feels good finally. I just thought about having some chex mix..but said NO to myself Yeah!! 

Plus tummy still feels yucky!

I had one bite of that stuff--its okay-but I'm not into creamy food like that..and I don't like spaghetti--so there wasn't much of a temptation. Just wanted to see what I cook tasted like.  Its all in tupperware for Matt to take to work.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey Stace....how are ya today hon?  I've been so busy and I miss everyone terribly....but, work is great and training is going as smoothly as it possibly can.


hey darlin! I know your busy at work..don't feel bad. Tomorrow I will be swamped at work. Hopefully I can handle my tummy and work. Fun.
I'm okay--just dealing with my stomach. It seems to be getting a little better..I was able to go rollerblading with my friend for 45 minutes. We stayed close to her home, my home, and the gym (All bathrooms--haha)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Todays meals were kept very light...do to tummy.

Meal One:
1/3cup oats
4 eggwhites

Meal two:
a few pretzels
1 cup eggwhites
bite of chicken breast (like 2 bites)

Meal three:
4 oz. chicken breast, 1 cup green beans, 1 cup brown rice, a little bit of green pepper
Taste of chicken spaghetti

Diet coke

LOTS of water

Cardio: 45 min. Rollerblading


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

my stomach is SO bloated. Very weird. But I am suppose to start aunt flo this week. So that is probably why!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Meals look good.  I was wondering how much you be able to actually keep down with your tummy acting silly.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Jodie, I know it won't make you fat, but it's a MENTAL thing.  I envy your self confidence but I will be there soon!

Stacey hope you feel better soon hon! ME I am wishing mine was over cuz my boobies are so swollen that I can'[t button my denim jacket LOL ugh!

Yeah, I don't know why I'm complaining either


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Meals look good.  I was wondering how much you be able to actually keep down with your tummy acting silly.


thanks! Its been hard. Actually nothing has stuck to me..everything came right out Sucks!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Greekie!!! 

We are all here to help you believe in yourself! But you gotta work hard at it too. I know, I'm trying hard to be good--it is hard...just take it day by day


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ltennis299 *_
> HI Stacy!!  I'm new here but have been reading alot of you girls journals for a couple weeks! very motivating and helpful! Helps me stay motivated seeing everyone else's progress and determination!


Hey girl! Welcome To IM!!! I think you will get a LOT of motivation & helpful ways/tips to stay on track!

We are a big happy family-- glad your here!!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

me too!! starting a journal as soon as i think of a name!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Awesome girl!! 

Names are so hard to come up with..lol!! I always need help with them!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Tuesday April 20

Got to work, and theres not TOO much on my desk, like I thought it would be! 
-Tummy is still very sore, swollen and hurts but not as bad as yesterday--and it does look flatter. So thats good.

Meals Today-
Meal One: 
   1 small ww lowcarb tortilla (3carbs)
   4 eggwhites
   4 strawberrys

Meal Two:
    2 scoops protein pwd. w/ water
    10 whole wheat thins

--maybe a sf lowcarb yogurt if I'm still hungry

Meal three:
     4 oz. chicken
     1 cup greenbeans
     1 cup lettuce

Meal four:
     4-5 eggwhites
     1/3cup oats
     1 med. apple


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Stacy! Glad you are feeling better today. When your tummy is funny or hurts is the worst! ohh i love cocoa too! i love any beach yeah i play(ed) tennis. I posted a little about me in the new members thingie. I'm making it a point to get back playing VERY soon! haven't played since last summer..   Hope you have a good day!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Lynnie!!
I LOVE the beach also--one day I want to live on one

Have a great day!


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> 10 whole wheat thins


 I luuuuv these! I do not keep them in my house anymore for fear of overeating more than a serving size!!

Hope you are feeling better today! Im off from work, yipeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Jill!!!  I know I love them too--these are really just wholegrain crackers (store brand) But they are VERY similar. I have to put it in a baggie--count them out- so I won't overeat!!

Omg, Have you guys seen the new low carb doritos?? I bought the Cool Ranch brand - Yum!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Jill have a great day off from work!!!!!

I'm already ready to leave work-and I have only been here for 2 hours!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Nt! What's Up?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

not much ... your fine self?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

not much here--wanting to go home..lol!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

Hola!   The day will hopefully pass quick!  I hope it does here anyway.  We have resident issues this am!  augh!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!
Ugggg sorry about the issues Jodie!! I think I have my mind set that I am leaving around 2pm..maybe 1..haha

I want to go look at cars--just don't feel good to do it. I will be getting something new in the next month--not sure what I want-so cornfused.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

test drive.  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh Ya will be doing a lot of that in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Stace!!!  How are you today? car shopping sounds FUN!!!! do they pay for the gas that you use when you test drive it? 

glad to hear that your feeling a lil better!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Jen!! I know, I love car shopping! Yes- they pay for the gas!! 
I'm going to look at the Jeep Grand Cherokees tonight!

How are u?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Man I want to leave-- I have been waiting to ask the HR lady for the past 30 minutes. She keeps getting people in her office


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

what a bugger!! hope you can leave soon!!!  

ahhh they pay for gas? that would ROCK! Id be crusin all the time!!  Those Jeeps are real nice too!!! 

Im good- got home from a longggggggggg day of work a bit ago.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Jen!! I'm glad your doing good. Guess what- I left at 2:40pm.  I should have gone straight home, but stopped at 2 dealerships. Test drove the Kia Sorento---LOVE IT. Drives awesome!!!
And drove the Jeep Grand Cherokee- It was nice- I liked the sorento better though

Have a good night!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Workout for tonight!
Already tanned too!

Cardio: 30 min. powerwalk (just got done) with Codypooh
            45 min. Rollerblading with my friend at 8pm- after American Idol & Gilmore Girls

Weights: LEGS (working on now)
Pile squats, regular squats (deep to the floor)
Lunges- 4 sets of 15

Abs-
Bicycle
reg. crunches
ball crunches
obliques
(All done at home)


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

Looks like a great workout Stace!!! loving the deep squats! 
have fun rollerblading too! I might go again tomarrow!  

NICE!! you have been a cruisin lady! Those Sorentos are real nice too! do they let you keep them overnight to test drive?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Stacey.....how are you honey?  I'm sorry I've been MIA lately.  I'm pretty much forced to catch up in the evenings lately.   But that's okay.  I'm able to get on at night and catch up, so that's better than nothing!


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Stace! New cars are sooo fun . I get rid of mine in Oct and I'm taking my DF's car (Saab 95) and he is getting a new one. I really want an SUV, but in the city, it's hard....need a smaller car to fit in small parking spaces 

I really like the Honda Pilot when we are ready for kiddos


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

I love new cars too Stacey.  I'm kinda getting the new car bug, but I really love my Sport Trac.   I would love for hubby to still have his Audi TT, but he got rid of it to buy the Element.   

I think I'd like to have something new in about a year or two maybe.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Atherjen--thanks honey--yep I got that squatting from you... 
Nope they don't let you keep them overnight--that would be nice--you would really get the feel of them.

Cate- I really like the Honda Pilots too. But I can't go over 27,00 for the car- I am rolling in 2500 to 3000 for my old car. So can't finance over 30 grand!
Yep Family car time 

Fitgirl-  Woman don't apologize for being MIA. We gotta work..haha. What is a Sport Trac?? I actually want to wait until I'm pregnant to get an suv. Keep my car until then..b/c I like the low payments..and hell I could be waiting a year..ya know?!! 

However..tomorrow I'm SUPPOSE to get Auntie Flo..if shes on track of things..who Knows..I hope she doesn't come!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

I miss Matt being home at night now. He started back his night shift yesterday. Its from 4pm to 4am. SUCKS. I hear every damn noise in the house..so does Cody!
I should be use to it..hes been on nights forever..they just had me liking that day shift for the past month. Oh well... He is off tomorrow!!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

April 21, 2004

Meal One:
4 eggwhites
1 lc ww tortilla (3carbs)
4 strawberries

Meal Two:
2 scoops protein powder w/ water
1 cup green beans

Meal Three:
4 oz. chicken
1 cup green beans
1 cup lettuce

1 diet coke

Workout-

Meal Four:
4 oz. chicken
1 cup greenbeans
1/3cup oatmeal

Snack before Bed-
1 tbsp Nat PB OR SF Jello

LOTS of Water- 6 Liters
I lOVE having all My food cooked & ready to heat up!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

HEY DG!! Wazzzz UP


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2004)

Just checking to see what you are up to sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

Nada-- Just work--and searching for a new Suv that I can afford


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2004)

http://www.edmunds.com/new/2004/bmw...tml?tid=edmunds.n.mipmake.popular.num1.1.bmw*


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh WoW! Didn't know I could get a BMW Suv for 30,000. It looks like the size of a ford excape. Cool!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

I think I will be getting the Kia Sorento. Its the size of a 4Runner--which I LOVE! Perfect Size! The excapes, and mazda tributes were too small~ Trying to think Family here.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Oh WoW! Didn't know I could get a BMW Suv for 30,000. It looks like the size of a ford excape. Cool!


On a 5 yr loan that's about a $500 per month payment depending on the interest rate.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> However..tomorrow I'm SUPPOSE to get Auntie Flo..if shes on track of things..who Knows..I hope she doesn't come!!!


Has it been at least 20 days since your last one ended?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> On a 5 yr loan that's about a $500 per month payment depending on the interest rate.


$30,000 for 60 months @.09%=$512
$30,000 for 60 months @6%=$580
$30,000 for 72 months @6%=497
$25,00 for 60 months @6%=$483


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

Think of the re-sale if you buy a kia, then you wont be losing like you are on your current car.  I luv Honda!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Has it been at least 20 days since your last one ended?


yes!!  ACCORDING TO That fertilty chart i should start today. I'm getting cramps now..


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> $30,000 for 60 months @.09%=$512
> $30,000 for 60 months @6%=$580
> $30,000 for 72 months @6%=497
> $25,00 for 60 months @6%=$483



Okay- Matt & I have it planned- we are not spending (TOTAL WALKOUT) over $28,000 and must places are offering us 0% interest rates... for 72 months. But we are doing 0% for 60 months!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Think of the re-sale if you buy a kia, then you wont be losing like you are on your current car.  I luv Honda!



What do you me?? Are Kia not good?? Please do share--I have never heard Anything Bad about them


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

ughhh hope the cramps stay at bay-thats no fun with Ms.Flow coming!!  

How has your day been? gone to try any cars out yet today?? 
gosh all that money talk is scaring me on them!! lol!  

your diet looks SUPER today!!!!  Im real impressed your doing awesome girl!! 
Hope you have a great evening! I was rollerblading earlier!


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

Did you see the idol?? WHat a disgrace!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Jen- Thank you honey. I'm very happy with myself.. Have been doing great on my diet!! Feels great & I feel lean!
Yep We test drove 4 Runners & the Toyota Highlander last night. I almost got the 4Runner..but the only way I can is with a Lease- & Matt WILL NOT Lease a car Soooo I may get the Toyota Highlander Or a Chevy trailblazer. I'm pretty much talked out of the Kia. Heard they are CHEAP!

Take care Jen!


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

Stacy - Kias have not been around and reputable for very long...they are OK cars, but the resale value may be rough. But, if you are looking at BMWs, dont just look at the price...they are VERY expensive cars to repair. I use to own a 325is and we now have a SAAB....anything to have done starts at $200! Seriously, they think because you own this car, you are rich and should spend lots for repairs


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

Toyota and Honda, excellent make, GREAT resale.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

Jill-- I missed AI last night However, they played the part where Jennifer got kicked off on the radio--- 
What the hell were Latoya, Jennifer, & Fantasia doing in the bottom 3?   

So Not Right!
And WHEN IS JOHN LEAVING?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> Stacy - Kias have not been around and reputable for very long...they are OK cars, but the resale value may be rough. But, if you are looking at BMWs, dont just look at the price...they are VERY expensive cars to repair. I use to own a 325is and we now have a SAAB....anything to have done starts at $200! Seriously, they think because you own this car, you are rich and should spend lots for repairs


Hey girl- Yep that is what I'm hearing. NO wonder they come with a 10 YEAR warranty!! LMAO

Oh I was NEVER looking at the BMW's I don't know where they got that from.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Toyota and Honda, excellent make, GREAT resale.


 Thats what they were telling me last night at the dealership!! Very good to know. I think I may get the Toyota Highlander! (With leather & a sunroof!)


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

Steve sells Honda, we both have accords!!

Oh ya, John on AI sucks, big time!!! He should have been gone a long time ago!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

MEALS TODAY: 4/22

Meal One:
1/3 oats
5 eggwhites
1 tbsp nat. Pb

Meal two:
2 scoops protein pwd
1 hm oatmeal cookie
4 strawberries

Meal three:
4 oz. chicken breast
1 cup green beans
1 cup lettuce

Meal four:
4 oz. chicken
1 cup greenbeans

Meal Five:
Protein shake
green apple
hm oat cookie (size of a quarter..lmao)

will have 5 liters - or 6 of water
and One Diet Dr. Pepper

having bad cramps--I bet I start today!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

Jill thats awesome!! I really like the Honda Pilot- but I think they start at 30,000?? Will go check out the website!

I know, John SUCKS!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

Have you looked at the CRV's? Very nice too!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

I Don't think so!?? By Honda?


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

Ya, its like a Pilot, but smaller. Less expensive too. Our neighbours just bought one from Steve, I would deff buy one if we were 100% on kiddies!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

Ohh Cool--thanks girl! I just saw a picture of them--cute!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

diet looks SUPER today Stace!!!  
ughh hope those cramps go away! 

did you get out rollerblading or walking to Cody last nite? 
I want to go today(rollerblading) but its sooooooooo windy and I think it would push me over!  

dang all this vechile talk! I want one!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Stace....man, that diet looks awesome today.  I'm doing pretty good too just eating late and my meal times are all wacked out today...hey check your PM


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> MEALS TODAY: 4/22
> 
> Meal One:
> ...



no oats, spud or rice?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

I had oats for breakfast! And I am having 12 wheat thins with my lunch. I thought that fruit counted?? I'm having that green apple...and the strawberries??  If Not,I will correct when I get home!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

Jen--Yep the cramps are bad! Suks!!!! Thanks for saying my diet looks good!

ohh Man I wanna go rollerblading!! I'm going tomorrow!

Fitgirl--Thanks


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

Well it looks like I may be getting A Trailblazer! My hubby has been talking with a dealership today--And they are offering us a great deal..but Matt is saying I need to choose between a sunroof or leather..can't have both due to price..DAMNIT I WANT BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh...dah.  I'm having a bad day.  Not reading well.  Sowwy.
It does look fine sweetie!  

Psst...don't give in.    pitcha fit, tell him ya gotta have both!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

Lmao At Jodie!!! I know girl-- I WANT both!! I told him before we started looking that no matter what I get - I am Getting leather & a sunroof! Hell he has leather--how come I can't--haha!

However - what would you guys get if you had to choose?? WHEN YOU LOVE BOTH! I have had leather before--loved it!! And I have always had a sunroof or T-Tops in all my cars--so I like that!

THANKS About my meals.. I wasn't sure if I could have the apple or not!  Sorrrrry your having a bad day girl! what is wrong??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Myself...I would go sunroof.  Leather burns the rear when your wearing shorts in the summer.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

That is true! And we have longer summers then winters!! Thanks. My Co-worker said the same thing!


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

I would go w/leather....but only if there are seatheaters!!! 

oh wait...you are in Texas, nevermind


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

lol I know Cate. MY hubby has the seatheaters in his truck--so Nice! I had them in my old transam--didn't use them that much-haha.

Man I DON'T KNOW What to do??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

Okay here are my options right now according to Matt. (aka...the boss)

Trailblaser LS-- with a sunroof, No leather... Payment is $440

Trailblaser LT-(Better model than the LS--Has more options --that are standard, better Radio..etc..) HAS LEATHER, NO SUNROOF
PAYMENT- $442

They are both around 24,900 Which is great for trailblasers. The LT Model starts at 30,000--just this dealership is having a huge sale until the end of the month! (of course..haha)

I think I'm going to ask for The LT version--with a sunroof, no leather.  See if he has that.
ORRRR I'm going to sweettalk this man once I get there (thinking I should show some cleavage..haha) and see if He can throw in the sunroof...I know..not possible..but worth a try!! )


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Sho them some cleavage!   ( o )( o ).  see what they come up with.  Tell Matt to wait till you get off work! 

I have this one shirt....Craig calls it my "get more leases" shirt.  No sleeves and v cut in the front.  Men are pervsssssssssss!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

LMAO AT YOU JODIE!! YEP I Will Totally change clothes--hahahaha!! Sad--but so damn true!!

OH he is waiting..he's just trying to find the deals we can get ...then we are going there together tonight..and I get to choose...soooo frustrating.

Whats good is I have wanted a trailblazer for 2 YEARS!! Yeah!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

hell...you paid for might as well flaunt them.


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> hell...you paid for might as well flaunt them.



 I would!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

NO Kidding RIGHT!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

okay WISH Me luck--I'm gonna go wheel & deal!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

thats hilarious!!! 
unfortunalty won t ever work for me (showing b00bage) 

Trailblazers are super nice!!!  Id go for the sunroof over the leather- u have much nicer weather year round!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

I GOT MY  TRAILBLAZER!! YEAH!!  

It's sooo pretty!! It's a pretty maroon color- The last one left on the lot that I LIKED..(there were other maroon ones..but not w/ options I wanted) Anyway..It didn't have Leather OR a sunroof..and they are putting that in for me next week!!!!  I'm soo excited! I GOT BOTH! 
Can't wait to get it in. At least its going to be raining all weekend..so I would not have enjoyed the sunroof

Yeah! And we did awesome with the deal!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I GOT MY  TRAILBLAZER!! YEAH!!
> 
> It's sooo pretty!! It's a pretty maroon color- The last one left on the lot that I LIKED..(there were other maroon ones..but not w/ options I wanted) Anyway..It didn't have Leather OR a sunroof..and they are putting that in for me next week!!!!  I'm soo excited! I GOT BOTH!
> ...



Yeah !!!!!!!!!  Have fun !  I know I would !


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

Thank you!!!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 23, 2004)

Wait a minute............men pervs? LOL Is that not why women get big boobs, so men will notice?? And I know for a fact, that women are way worse than men! Fess up women!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh Hush DG! 

Actually THE main reason I got them was for ME- I was sooo damn flat--had Nothing at ALL--NOTHING--and It was really hard-- I wanted to feel like a girl All the women in my family had breast but me.. so it sucked!!! 

Yep though-- IT IS NICE TO BE NOTICED!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

ohhhh man that sounds like me- flatty!!!!  

AWesome that you got the Trailblazer!!!   maroon sounds real nice too! what color is the inside!? 

Have a great day girlie! hope you get a lil sun, its icky here again!


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

New vehicle, yipeeeeeeeee! Good stuff! And both options, nice!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> hell...you paid for might as well flaunt them.



 ... you sound exactly like Mrs.NT ... expect she will take that to the extreme.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow ... a new Blazer.  I need to move to Texas so I can afford all toys.   Houses, cars, boobies


----------



## ZECH (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Oh Hush DG!
> 
> Actually THE main reason I got them was for ME- I was sooo damn flat--had Nothing at ALL--NOTHING--and It was really hard-- I wanted to feel like a girl All the women in my family had breast but me.. so it sucked!!!
> ...


I know......I'm just stirring the pot today! But you would still be a sweetie anyway! Congrats on your new TB! Keep it clean!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ohhhh man that sounds like me- flatty!!!!
> 
> AWesome that you got the Trailblazer!!!   maroon sounds real nice too! what color is the inside!?
> ...


 
Thanks sweetie!! It is SO pretttty!!! The Inside is a dark grey color! (WHAT I WANTED )

Its very cloudy here too--suppose to rain this weekend

You have a great day honey!!!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ohhhh man that sounds like me- flatty!!!!


You look great AJ! Why do women feel they need huge boobs for. Now I admit I like them, but they are not for all.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Jillie!!!

NT: LoL Nt~ Yeah Move here!

DG-- Oh I knew you were teasing!! LOL  I WILL Keep It clean--I'm anal with my cars!!!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> DG-- Oh I knew you were teasing!! LOL  I WILL Keep It clean--I'm anal with my cars!!!


Ummm.................
















Never mind


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Stacey...congrats!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

Thank you sweetie!!!!!!!! I will come show ya when I get my leather & sunroof in!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ok!   Can't wait to see it!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2004)

Congrats on the new car!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

Thank you butterfly!!

Hey-- day 3 of being late!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2004)

Wohoo, a hot chick with hot wheels  Congrats on the new car sweets 

Any fun plans for this weekend?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey-- day 3 of being late!


Don't get too excited sweetie, it usually takes at least 3 to 4 months for your cycle to regulate.

But, I'm praying for you!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Jenny!!  UMMM I'm trying to figure out what I'm doing this weekend??? It's all up in the air--but I know I will be hanging w/ friends b/c Matt is working all weekend!! 

How about you??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey butterfly--oh girl I know-- Could take a while!  If I'm not by July I'm having surgery to clean out my ovaries!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

Congratulations on your new car!! I want one now! You deserve it hun!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

Thank you so much!!  

How are ya?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2004)

just makin' my rounds -- congrats on the new car honey


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks!!!!! I LOVE TOOO!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm good! How have you been?  How's work?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm good--thanks--work is SO Crazy- I cannot wait to leave here today!!!! 

I may meet up with my friend Kim for drinks..shes been talking me into it all day.. and I NEED one. 

waiting on 5pm


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2004)

I just bought this halter, except its in a flower print!! It doesnt show it on the website though!
http://www.oldnavy.com/asp/Product.asp?wdid=200301&wpid=233722

Im like you, when Steve is working I shop!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

Heya Stace how are you doing today girl??? Enjoying your saturday?  

Jillybean I LOVE that halter!! its cheap too!! dang why cant we have one around here!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2004)

Stacey, what time does Matt get off work or is he already home?  What's on the agenda for tonight for you guys?  Anything planned?   I think Brad and I are going to go to this new restaurant over here by our house....it's kinda like Benihana, but cheaper.  It's called Kyoto.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I just bought this halter, except its in a flower print!! It doesnt show it on the website though!
> http://www.oldnavy.com/asp/Product.asp?wdid=200301&wpid=233722
> 
> Im like you, when Steve is working I shop!


Jill--too funny!! I bought this halter on saturday!! We have the same Taste!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

What color? Mine is brown with flourcent pink and orange flowers on it!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Stacey!! How are you today?  Cute shirt!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Jen!  How are you?

FITGIRL-- Matt works nights- from 4pm to 4am (sucks) I get VERY scared after the sun goes down!!  
Hes on for 3 nights, off 2.. rotates like that! He is off tonight! 

I had a great weekend-- Out with 3 other girls on friday night (girls night) we went to a bar and listened to a Great band play.

Saturday slept in till 12:45 with Matt ( I got up at 9am and had oatmeal/eggwhites--layed back down at 10:40am)haha. It was raining! 
Shopped that afternoon, tanned.. and out to eat with my mom, my friend & my bro. I had a chicken salad (with salsa on it) We were at a mexican rest. 
My friend and I watched a movie that night at home.

Sunday- My mom & my friend (same friend - Jentri) came over and we dyed our hair...and barbequed..haha.. it was fun)

Still no period---however I'm having insanely horrible cramping right now!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

Jill~~ Oh OoPS JILL-- Mine is that same one in the picture--orange stipes.. sooo cute & COMFY! Can't beat that price!!

Hey Ncgirl! I'm okay (Bad Cramping).. how are you sweetie?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

http://www.oldnavy.com/asp/Product.asp?wdid=20027&wpid=220765
I got those in Brown--Have them on right now--soo cute!

http://www.oldnavy.com/asp/Product.asp?wdid=200303&wpid=220810
Bought that! (ties in the back)

And I got some other tank tops... The one I went to didn't have as much as the one buy  my work.. I'm going for more some time this week.. NEED summer clothes!


----------



## lina (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Stacey!

How is the bubbly Southern belle doing?  

Good luck with your baby mission!  Is Matt on board now?

Take care!


----------



## lina (Apr 26, 2004)

Some cute clothes at Old Navy.  I have never shopped from them online before but it seems like they have quite a selection online.. I may have to do some clicking around...


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hmm...now I may have to make a trip over to Old Navy.


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

The jean top is cute!!! Great minds think alike with the halters!!!  (I think I might go back and grab a couple more!)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey Stacey!
> 
> How is the bubbly Southern belle doing?
> ...



HEY LINA! How are you sweetie?? How are your kiddies doing?? Whats new with you?  I miss ya!

YES Matt is on board now 
Thanks for the luck!! You are so sweet! I'm so glad you came in here. 

Old navy does have a great selection online--but to me its funner buying them in person.  I have to try on stuff!!!

They are having a great sale. 
Take care doll!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

Yep Jodie-the one on Westheimer between us has the best selection..compared to the three buy me!!!

Jill--Yep
Yeah for you--9 Days!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Stace!!  Sounds like you had a super weekend!!  
those are real perdy clothes from Old Navy... do u know if Canadians can order those online??? I really like a lot of em! 

hope your cramps go away soon girl!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Stace! Sounds like you had a great weekend sweetie  It's 9:15 PM here and I'm pooped  I'm going to beeeeeeeed 

Have a great day


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hey Stace!!  Sounds like you had a super weekend!!
> those are real perdy clothes from Old Navy... do u know if Canadians can order those online??? I really like a lot of em!
> 
> hope your cramps go away soon girl!


Hey Thanks... I have NO cramps right now  Yeah!!!!  Don't know why they were so bad this morning..but I'm glad its gone!!!

I don't know if you can order or not?? Hmmm? I hope you can!!
Maybe ask J'bo Or Nt?? 
Did you get a sublease??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Stace! Sounds like you had a great weekend sweetie  It's 9:15 PM here and I'm pooped  I'm going to beeeeeeeed
> 
> Have a great day


Hey Sweetie!!! how are you?? Only 25 Days!!! I'm so Happy for you!!! Will you be there all summer?
Details girl!

I did have a good weekend..it rained all Weekend- but that didn't bother me. I did workout this weekend-need to post that. 

Goodnight sweetie!! HUGS


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

My Trailblazer is in the shop now for my leather & sunroof (hubby took it this morning..and I drove his big truck to work)

They gave us a Tahoe To drive!! YEAH!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

Mother Nature Sucks!

I just got my auntie Flo-- No Baby--Bad Cramps!!! (was 6 days late)   

Guess we gotta try for next month


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2004)

Yep Stacey, just keep trying baby!!!   It will come soon enough.  Are you still taking those TTC herbs I sent you?   Sorry AF came to see you -- I really hate her!!

You were late last month too weren't you?  I don't remember.   You will probably be late a couple of times until you get regulated since you're off the pill


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve and I might be going to vegas in June-he wants to go see UFC, and i wanna go shopping at the outlet stores! How did you win the trip??


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

TAHOE's kick   how come Matt didnt let YOU drive it?? 

ahhh hun Im sorry that Ms Flow came!  always next month!!  

Thats so cool you won a trip to Vegas.. HOW???


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Stacey!

I thought I'd drop in on ya while I have free time!    I hope all is well as it seems to be.  Don't worry Stacey, keep trying and soon, both your dreams and wishes will come true!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yep Stacey, just keep trying baby!!!   It will come soon enough.  Are you still taking those TTC herbs I sent you?   Sorry AF came to see you -- I really hate her!!
> 
> You were late last month too weren't you?  I don't remember.   You will probably be late a couple of times until you get regulated since you're off the pill



Hey honey! Thanks! I know.. I'm gonna keep on trying.. don't you worry about that!!  At least its FUN trying!! haha!! 

Yes I'm still taking those pills.. I'm out of the rosemary, and 2 others..and close to done with some.  I'm getting more next week I like them..and my hair is growing like a weed!!!haha

I was 2.5 months late with the last one.  So I know it should take my body awhile to get use to being off. ...just for some WEIRD reason..I really thought I was Awww well..next time.
I'm better now...I'm actually HAPPY That I'm not..because I had 8 budlights last month (TOTAL) sooo It's a good thing

No More alcohol!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

Jill- Hey! Thats cool you and Steve may be going in June. I love all the shopping there. I'm not sure when we will go. Soon hopefully. We won it by sitting through and touring this timeshare place..It was condos on a lake.  Very Nice. WE DO NOT WANT A Timeshare--just went for the free trip- and we also won another one. They gave us a scratchoff lotto ticket--and we won a 4 night 5 day trip to a resort--we choose (out of 5-- 2 places in Hawaii, one place in Jamaica, one place in Mexico, one place in Aruba) I think we are going to Aruba!!! But that one we have to pay for our flights.  Oh Well---IF IT GETS MY HUBBY THERE- I'm All For it. And I made sure it was REAL too... My aunt has gone to a lot of timeshare stuff just for the free trips--thats how she's been to Cancun, Mexico 5 times!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

JEN-- Ahhh I know..I love Tahoes!! My mom has a new yukon.
The only reason Matt had it was b/c I had to work. He took my trailblazer in, and they gave us the tahoe. (I drove his truck to work) But I will have the Tahoe till thursday Its so damn big!!!  And Its brand new- has 200 miles on it!!

DAVID: HEY HONEY! How are ya??? What's New? Thanks for coming in ..you are sooo sweet for saying that to me. Thank you SO much
Hope your great!!!! Hugs


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

Omg, I need to find out more about this free-trip stuff!!

BTW I can never buy things online, I gotta try stuff on to make sure it fits right!

But I did just order a tshirt that the Greek club at school printed up.. its real cute, but this year's small is def smaller than last year's! Oh well, I wear tight shirts to the gym sometimes anyway


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I have bad cramps--gonna be a lOVELY Time this week working out

BUT I AM:

Tonights workout(Don't have much strength today..but oh well)
Biceps-- only did Hammer Curls, and bicep curls (4 sets of 12)
Triceps-- Tricep Extention, Tricep dips
Abs-- 3 sets 15 of reg. crunches, Oblique crunches

Did 2 sets of  30 Jumping Jacks
And A lot of stretching.

matt is home..so we have been bonding..did a quick workout. He worked all weekend... Haven't seen each other for over an hour since last thursday!!

Gotta get off the computer now to go chill with him!
Calves


----------



## Jenny (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow, that's great how you won a free trip!! Wohoo! 

You know, getting your period only 6 days late is a great thing!! I'm still not regular from getting off the pill and I stopped taking it in September! So you're already getting back to the normal cycle, which is great  Though, we have different reasons for gett ing off it, I do NOT want to get preggo  

Have a great Tuesday sweetie


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Jenny!!  Yeah you are right I am pretty lucky for getting my period close to the date.. thanks for opening my eyes about that!!!  And Plus.. I use to always be late..my period was never right on track!! 
Sorry your is still wacko--thats crazy!!

Have a great day sunshine!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Apr 27, 2004)

I think Ann and John did the same thing in Vegas ... they received a voucher or something for a trip.  Stacey, just make sure you read everything before signing.  If I could put up with the constant sell barage, I might try it myself.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Jodie! How are ya??

NT-- Yep I know--we have read all the fine lines..plus what helps is we know a few people who have done this

I know..we sat through 3 hours of sales crap UGGGG


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Meals from Yesterday-

Meal One:
3 eggwhites
Slim fast bar (2 carbs)

Meal two:
protein shake
4 oz. deer sausage

Meal three:
4oz. deer sausage
1 cup green beans, 1 cup lettuce w/ Salsa

Meal four:
4 oz. chicken w/ salsa
1/2c. brown rice
1 cup green beans

Lots Of water
One Diet dr. pepper Can---

Didn't have Meal 5 b/c my tummy was hurting BAD


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 27, 2004)

Any idea of how they (salespeople/company can afford to send people away on trips like that?  

Just curious ... because as Stacey has said, her aunt has been on several.    I just seems like one of those 'too good to be true' type deals.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Todays Meals: 4/27/04

Meal One:
Slim Fast bar (2 carbs)
half a ww low carb tortilla

Meal two:
green apple (SMALL)
30g. protein pwd.

Meal three:
4 oz. deer sausage
1 cup green beans
1/3c brown rice

Meal four:
4 oz. chicken breast
1 cup green beans
1 cup lettuce

Meal five (hopefully will have)
1/4c oats
5 eggwhites

 Another Diet Dr. Pepper (Can)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

NT That is what I thought also.. and I didn't want to go. Then I was telling My aunt what we were doing..and she said thats how shes been..through the same company.

She said they send you to the timeshares in Mexico, etc.. 
However she said sometimes they send you to a normal hotel-- she stayed at a regular hotel a couple of times in Mexico. 

They make SO much money off the people that DO buy into the Timeshares! There were about 100 people on that day (2 wks ago) that bought the timeshare. It was $15,000 and you can stay at 12 different resorts in the US. They are nice too--all on lakes! Very Pretty--but not for Matt & I


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 27, 2004)

I guess they trips are written off as a sales expense.  Well then, happy vacationing!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

I know Right!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Todays Meals: 4/27/04
> 
> 
> ...



  ohhhhh Im drooling now!!!  

workout looked fun last nite girl!! Im glad you got to spend some time with Matt! 
hope your tummy is good today!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey hottie!! Hope your tummy is feeling better today! Meals look yummy  !!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ohhhhh Im drooling now!!!
> 
> workout looked fun last nite girl!! Im glad you got to spend some time with Matt!
> hope your tummy is good today!!


Thanks Jen!! I can see so much muscle in my arms--veins too. I really hope to get pictures done in 30 days!

I could have done more of a workout--but I felt real bad..cramps..and just wanted to be with Matt. 

He was frying fish in the back yard (I don't like it..so no urge for any whatsoever) And I sat back there with him!

Tummy is worse today--but its okay- Just took 3 advil!

How are you??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Hey hottie!! Hope your tummy is feeling better today! Meals look yummy  !!



HEY girlie!!! Thanks so much. Today is a worse day--but thats okay..its downhill from tomorrow.  I have Endometriosis..so My periods are PURE HELL!!  To wear I should call in from work. 
Thanks for asking.

How are you??????


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

sooo bitchy today..bad bad bad EVIL cramps... 4 advil didn't even do the trick

I need to workout tonight too.. but I hurt like hell. I'm gonna go home..lay on the heating pad..and then decide on the gym or not. I can always do lunges at home.. & SLDL  Pile squats.. 

Hmmm??

About to leave work- I hate sitting in traffic when I have evil cramps-- ONE HOUR IN TRAFFIC Or more

Okay enough complaining.. just had to get it off my chest.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

oh my goodness! thats a long time in traffic!! Id go nuts!!  
Im soooo sorry you are feeling so icky girl!  I hope they go away!!!!  if you cant get a workout in, dont fret it! tomarrow is another day! take a nice hot bath! 

thats soo awesome about your armies!!!  we need pics!! 

Hope you have a good evening girl!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2004)

Jenjen...she is going away that everyone on the Beltway goes.  It does suck!  Then she has to take another highway that alot of people live off of too!  Double sucks!


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

How would you fry fish in the backyard?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> oh my goodness! thats a long time in traffic!! Id go nuts!!
> Im soooo sorry you are feeling so icky girl!  I hope they go away!!!!  if you cant get a workout in, dont fret it! tomarrow is another day! take a nice hot bath!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jen!! You are soo sweet! Yep Traffic does suck..Jodie is right I go the same way all of houston goes..it seems like at least..haha! Today I tried a different way..not so bad..just an hour. I like driving that Tahoe..but I miss my trailblazer!!

Well I worked out..had a pretty good leg workout considering I had bad cramps!

I know..I will get pics done in May! Promise(End of May)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Jodie!! I tried a new way going home tonight..I took Briarforest to Hwy 6 (that took about 17 minutes) then took Hwy 6 to 290 --it wasn't as bad. And where I got on at 290 it was clear sailing home Took me one hour.

How are ya?

JILL--Hey girlie!! I make Matt fry his fish on our back patio--with his deep fryer. That way it doesn't stink up the house.

I wish he was home--today is his off day..but he went in for overtime$$ Still miss him. I get VERY scared here.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Tonights workout (with bad cramps..but hey I am determined)

Cardio: Aerobics..plus step aerobics ( I make up as I go) did some stuff with my "Firm step" also--Fun & Sweaty..thats what counts..also did a lot of Tae bo kicks 

Weights:
4 sets of 12 each
-Pile squats
-DEEP To the floor Squats (felt these)
-Step ups on The firm step (14 inch step) with two 10lb weights
-backward lunges
-only 12 sets of lunges..by this time I could barely lunge..wierd. 
I will do more lunges tomorrow night..or maybe soon...I can feel my legs. All that deep squating is doing them good!
-SLDL- 3 sets of 15 w/ 2 15l db's 
Also did-
-Bicep curls
3 sets of 15 with 15lb db. (I need to buy heavier weights at home)
-Hammer curls with 15lb db
-Tricep dips off my step again

Abs-
2 sets of 30 crunches (feet on step)
2 sets of 20 oblique crunches

I was sweaty at the end of this..so I feel I did pretty good considering how I feel.


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

1 hour to get to work? Thats a long time.

Good idea cooking the fish outside!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Edit-- Just did 20 more lunges with weight (2 10lb db's)

Need to go to bed..but awww well...I don't get as scared on here
I know I'm in a safe neighborhood..but stuff happens ANYWHERE. And I have always been a big scaredy cat... it doesn't help when my dog hear's every noise that I do


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Jill-- yeah I know-its not fun. Most mornings it takes me one hour and 15 minutes. YUCK! I go through a lot of CD's

Yep--that fish..and frying stuff stinks sooo much!! Gross! I can't stand that smell of frying. Makes me wanna puke!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Any idea of how they (salespeople/company can afford to send people away on trips like that?
> 
> Just curious ... because as Stacey has said, her aunt has been on several.    I just seems like one of those 'too good to be true' type deals.


I went to one last year. I don't think they are all that good of a deal. The company that I was lookig at, didn't nhave resorts anywheere near where I wanted to be.
It was expensive, had monthly association dues...it adds up to more than a regular vacation wold cost...at least for my use..


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

Edited my workout
Forgot that I also did

SLDL- 3 sets of 15 holding 2 15lb db's 

 (can feel them this morning while getting ready for work)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2004)

you gonna have that 'frankenstein' walk today?
Legs DOMS...a love it / hate it experience...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning Cutie!!    Great Job working out, especially with the cramps and all.  Your workouts look great!! You must really like lunges!!   Hope your hunny is at home tonight so you don't get scared.  I live by myself now and at first I got terrified, but not I'm getting use to it so it's not as bad!


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Edit-- Just did 20 more lunges with weight (2 10lb db's)
> 
> Need to go to bed..but awww well...I don't get as scared on here
> I know I'm in a safe neighborhood..but stuff happens ANYWHERE. And I have always been a big scaredy cat... it doesn't help when my dog hear's every noise that I do



Ouch!!  to the lunges!!!  

Awww... Stacey... be safe.  I know how it feels to be alone in a n empty house.  Leave the TV on low and fall asleep to it.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey David-- I know.. I like to hurt the next 2 days after leg workout...usually I go heavier & harder--but oh well!

I know I hate being so scared. I have always been this way..but now it seems to be getting worse. I do sleep with my TV on very low.. and I keep the lights on in the living room..and that TV on too. As Long as I hear TV noise..I'm fine..then the house isn't silent!
Thanks David


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

Burner I know--- LOVE that walk..that means it was a great workout!

Andrea~thanks girl! Yes I do like lunges!! Well.. Matt got home at 1am...not as bad as usual. Usually he works till 4am..and gets home at 4:30am. I slept pretty good--for 5 1/2 hours!

have a great day girlie!


----------



## jstar (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning Stacey 

Sorry I don't get in here much lately. I have the day off from work today so I thought I would come say Hi 

 I get scared like that too! Just snuggle up with your puppy. They are so protective


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello JStar! Oh Honey Don't apologize!!!! I know its hard for me to get into everyones journals when I'm at work!! Not a prob.  I need to read more in yours! 

It does suck so much being scared!! Oh I do snuggle with the puppy!! Without him I would be VERY scared!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 28, 2004)

awww, cute!!! 

How is the job search going? Are you still looking?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

JStar--ohhhh that job search is still going!! I met a girl last friday-she is good friends w/ my good friend..and she wanted me to send her my resume..she has LOTS of hookups!!!

And I'm calling Royce homes on my way home..for an update. 
Thanks for asking. Its So hard out there.

I definatly wish I could quit here.. soooo bad!
BUT I WILL NOT Until I find a job. Even though I only have my home & car to pay for..and I know that Matt could pay it on his own..just don't want to go that route.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Jodie!  How are ya?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

MEALS TODAY 4/28

Meal One
1/2cup oats
1/2 tbsp Nat. PB
4 eggwhites

Meal two
Nitrotech shake (5 carbs, 30grams of protein, 150calories)
Low carb ww tortilla
---diet cherry coke

Meal three:
green apple
4 oz. chicken
1 cup greenbeans

Meal four:
4oz. chicken
1 cup greenbeans

Don't know what else..will probably have a cup of lettuce and maybe oatmeal after I workout tonight!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2004)

Meals look great today Stacey....that reminds me that I need to go update mine.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Stace 
I hear you on being scared to sleep alone, I hate that too. How long will Matt have to stay on that shift?

Have a great day sweetie


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks Fitgirl

Jenny!! ugg it stinks huh!!  I hate it so much!!! After 9pm at night..when I start slowing down  I get SO scared!
Ummm..he will probably be on this shift for at Least a Year or two Or forever..who knows!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Last nights workout- 4/28

Cardio only-- Rollerblading for 50 minutes FUN!!!

My legs & calves Are SOOO Sore.. OMG It hurts so bad to walk!! I am walking very very slow!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Meals 4/29 Thursday-
PrePlanned--Everythings cooked and ready to go!

Meal One:  prenatal vit., Evening Primrose Oil, one Exenadrine (Effedrine Free), Vitamin E

1/3c oats
5 eggwhites
1/2tbsp nat. pb

Meal Two:
2 scoops chocolate whey 
ww low carb tortilla

Meal three:
4 oz. chicken
1 cup greenbeans
1 med. green apple

Meal four:
4 oz. chicken
1 cup green beans
1 cup lettuce

Meal five:
(after workout)
1/3c oats
5 eggwhites

 I get my trailblazer back tonight!!!  Just called and checked on it and they said it should be ready by 5pm..they are checking the wind noise for me that I heard from my window-they are going to Seal it.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 29, 2004)

I rollerbladed to work today!!!  
ahhh hope your leggies get better soon! 

diet looks great today girl!! 
hope your having a super day!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

OH WOW I wish I could rollerblade to work!! Awesome Jen!!  Hell I would probably get here faster!!! LoL Took me an hour and 15min. to get here today!

Thanks girlie--I'm really working hard w/ my meals! I'm proud of myself!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Okay I have been really upset that I didn't do the Labrada show for May 15-- Especially since I'm not pregnant. SO I have been looking for another one that I could maybe do. 

I just found this: FITNESS TEXAS PAGEANT, MS. BIKINI TEXAS &
MODEL TEXAS --SEPT. 11-- HOUSTON, TEXAS

I am looking into this more.. That means I have all summer to get my legs looking totally hot!! I think I can handle this. I will Train for it.. NOT TOO Hard So I don't lose my period.. but up my leg program..and do Sprints/ Bleachers on saturdays..see where this takes me. If I'm not pregnant by July 15.. I'm doing the show!!! 

If It looks like one I can do--FIGURE--I want to be a model so bad..you guys know that..and it looks like this would be a great oppurtunity.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Or what about this:

http://www.modelfitness.com/


----------



## atherjen (Apr 29, 2004)

Stace that would be soooo cool! and PLENTY of time!! (as long as you dont get prego in the mean time!   )
you could TOTALLY handle figure-and youd make a great model!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Thank you Jen!!!! I am still thinking hard about this...but I think I could get my Legs down by then....I'm already seeing results.

I just want to be careful so I don't harm my body--like stop getting periods..or not enough nutrition..etc.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

DOES Anybody know where I can buy Dandelion Root at?? I have looked everywhere!

Help


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Tonights workout: 4/29

Cardio:    22 minute sprints and fast fast powerwalk w/ my pup!

Weights:  Triceps & Back


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

Good Friday Stace!!  How are things today?? 

awesome on the sprints last nite!!  I luv them.. super for your leggies! 

you can get the dandelion root at any drug store too.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Morning Stace!! GO FOR THE COMP GIRL- YOU'D ROCK!!  I'm thinking of doing the one in September in Atlanta.  It's a Ms. Bikini too.  And girl- you'd make an awesome model!!

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

HEY JEN!! GOOD FRIDAY TO YOU TOOOOOOOO!
Thanks, it was hard to do the sprints when my legs were So Sore!!

awww thanks--I may just run to walgreens and get it!

Have a great weekend Jen!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

Stacey...you can do so much by Sept!  I think you could easily do that one!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Morning Ncgirl!!!  How are you??
Thanks sooo much!! You are so sweet! I'm still debating it all--but I'm definatly going to start working much harder!

You would be awesome at the bikinni contest--you look great already in yours!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Jodie!! I think sooo toooo!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah! I just ordered my Exenadrine EFX from Bulk nutrition. A girl here at my work is going to take it from me when I get pregnant so it won't go to waste. She uses the same kind..and she let me try it..loved it!!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Need to update my journal with my workouts:

Friday 4/30
Cardio:   45 minutes Rollerblading
Weights: Only did Lunges, SLDL & Pile squats for my legs
               Also Did Bicep Curls, Tricep Dips, and Tricep Extentions

I need to go to Academy (sports store) to get higher weights in my dumbbells!!!  I need 20# db's --they have them at the neighborhood gym though--so I may wait on it.


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Saturdays Meals were horrible--I barely ate a thing--and its my own fault. 

Breakfast was 1/3cup oats--then off to tan, workout & shop ---then off to Brenham, Texas to my grandmothers farm.
I had a Slimfast protein bar on the way. (2 carbs)

Dinner - salad-- lettuce, cucumbers, carrots, tomatoes, turkey.

Thats all I ate all day- then had 5 beers that night!  No wonder I was drunk.

Workout For saturday: 30 minutes jogging/powerwalking/sprints

Weights: calf raises, lat raises, candlesticks, ummm..and lots of Shoulder work! 

Abs


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Sunday May 2- Woke up at Grannys with NOTHING to eat. 

Didn't eat until 2pm--had a baby shower to go to..and all I had there was some strawberries & grapes. I wasn't about to give in to the BAD food there. I got evil looks from my mom--but oh well.

Got to my other grannies--had 3 slices of turkey breast there

Dinner last night- Finally a good meal- Chicken Fajitas at home in Houston. 

Next time I go out of town I'm packing food. I normally do.. but Forgot b/c we were rushed on leaving. 

Workout tonight will be my back, abs, chest and cardio


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Weight this morning was the lowest I have been in A LONGGGG TIME! 
weight:   121 (I am 5'5 in a half)


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2004)

121??  WOW!! great, I wish


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Today:

Meal one:
Slim fast bar (2grams of carbs)
half a SMALLLLL whole wheat bagel
----Long story

Meal two:
small salad (lettuce, 2 slices of cucumbers,greenpepper,1/2tbsp honey mustard, one bitesize carrot)
Nitrotech shake (150calories- 5carbs)
3 strawberries, 3 red grapes

Meal three:
medium green apple
25grams protein pwd.

Meal four:
5 oz. chicken
1 ww lc tortilla
1 cup greenbeans


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Jill-- I don't want to go under 120- then I would look nasty.


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2004)

You dont really eat that much though eh? 1000 cals?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2004)

Your meals are looking pretty good stacey.  Don't sweat that small bagel girl, you're not doing a show and you're trying to get pg, so the "healthier" you are, the better.

I have to go grocery shopping tonight to get all of my stuff for the week.


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Ummm I think I eat about 1100- 1300 a day. I don't count my calories. I eat when I'm hungry--haha. But I do eat every 3-4 hours. Or less sometimes.

I know what most stuff looks like--(Calorie wise/protein wise) I am gaining muscle--esp. in the arms.


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Heya Fg! Oh don't worry I didn't sweat that bagel at all. I was pissed that I only got to eat Half of it--and it was SMALL-it could fit in the palm of my hand. It was hard as a brick though-so I threw it away!! I realllllllllllllly wanted one this morning tooo.. I hadn't had yummy carbs in a long time!!!

I know.. trying to get pregnant and I'm sitting here dieting-insane!! LoL- Don't tell my mom! 

Girl We have NO groceries at ALL-- I told Matt I'm not going to the store--ITS HIS TURN!! LOL -- I PAY EVERY WEEK-and I'm sick of it..haha.. so I'm on a grocery strike!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 3, 2004)

Hey Stacey!! Sorry about the lack of food this weekend, but at least you got away!!     Hope your week is starting off better!!  I've got to go grocery shopping too, maybe tomorrow!


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm...I want bagels!!!

Stacey..ya need to eat.  Won't lecture on stuff ya already know!  Blame it on the yucky weather we had for the weekend.


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Hey NcGirl!! Thanks girl--I know food was not planned well at all this weekend!! I forget that my granny has NOTHING at her house to eat!!
We did have a BlAST though!!! Thanks girl
Hope your doing great!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Hey JODIE! I know, I know

Oh girl--My oatmeal would have tasted MUCH better than that Bagel-Trust me!!! You didn't miss out!


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2004)

HEya Stace!  Glad to hear you had a good weekend! you poor soul for not having that much food!  try and make up for it this week!  
Congrads on your weightloss too girl! we need them pics soon! 

Hope your having a good day!!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Heya Jen!! I will totally make up for it this week!!! Thanks girl! I know--I will get pics at the end of the month. My brother has to take them with his digital!!

I'm sooo happpppy for you Jen that you got a sublease!! YEAH!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Just got home from work-and the Eye Doctor. Been a long day with horrible horrible cramps. I don't know why they will not go away.  Stabbing me. Guess its my Endometriosis acting up. I'm about to take some advil and go to bed. Just hope my pup will go to bed too..hes kinda wired since I got home at 8:45pm. 

I got Contacts. YUCK!! I can't stand touching my eyeball..took me 30 minutes to get one in at the doc. gosh. Gonna take awhile to get them out too. They feel so weird. But at least I can SEE! I hated wearing my glasses when I drive...and wore them from 5pm till bed time every night. I hope I get use to these..I can feel them on my eyeball. ugggggggggggg...gonna go try taking them out now.


----------



## Stacey (May 4, 2004)

Meals Today 5/4

M1- 1/3c oats
       3 eggwhites
       1 tbsp of nat PB

M2- 5 oz. grilled chicken
      10 pretzels
       2 cups lettuce, 2 slices of cucumbers & green peppers

M3- protein shake
       green apple

M4- 5oz. grilled chicken w/ salsa
       1 cup green beans
       1 ww LC tortilla
       1 tbsp Nat. PB

Snack: 4 strawberries & something else healthy..going to the grocery store tonight!! Can't wait!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 4, 2004)

Hey Stace! Your meals look yummy today! I LOVE strawberries, I like them frozen a little so they are really cold.  I like frozen grapes too- but I'm weird


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2004)

Yep, they do look very YUMMY!!!

I so need to go buy some more protein powder today.


----------



## Stacey (May 4, 2004)

Hey NcGirl-thanks!! awww man I can't eat them super cold--hurt my teeth!!lol

Thanks FG! I am a piggy today feels like--but really I am just bloated & drinking SO much water.


----------



## Stacey (May 4, 2004)

My Tummy hurts


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

awww sorry hon *rubs staceys tummy*

u get used to contacts! i love them so much better than glasses!

i wish i weighed in the 120's.. my goal is like 127/128, 30lbs less than i am now!


----------



## david (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Just got home from work-and the Eye Doctor. Been a long day with horrible horrible cramps. I don't know why they will not go away.  Stabbing me. Guess its my Endometriosis acting up. I'm about to take some advil and go to bed. Just hope my pup will go to bed too..hes kinda wired since I got home at 8:45pm.
> 
> I got Contacts. YUCK!! I can't stand touching my eyeball..took me 30 minutes to get one in at the doc. gosh. Gonna take awhile to get them out too. They feel so weird. But at least I can SEE! I hated wearing my glasses when I drive...and wore them from 5pm till bed time every night. I hope I get use to these..I can feel them on my eyeball. ugggggggggggg...gonna go try taking them out now.



Hey Stacey!!

What a description!    Hope you feel better!!


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> awww sorry hon *rubs staceys tummy*
> 
> u get used to contacts! i love them so much better than glasses!
> ...



Aww Thank you Greeky!! How are you??

I hope I get used to these contacts. This morning it took me 20min. to put my Right one in Was almost late to work.

DAVID:
Thanks! How are ya??


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Stacey...were you ever on drill team in school??  Take any kind of dance?


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

Hey girliepooh--I just answered that in your journal

Yes I was in dance-- 
Parents couldn't afford the drill team


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

Meals today:  5/05

M1: 1/3oats w/ cinniammon/splenda
       1 tbsp nat. PB
       5 eggwhites

M2:  green apple
        4 slices of turkeybreast
        2 pretzels

M3:  Nitrotech shake (5 Carbs)
       1 ww Low Carb tortilla
        4 strawberries
       1 diet cherry coke (CAN Size)

M4:  5oz. chickenbreast w/ salsa
       1/3c brown rice
       1.5 cups green beans

M5: will probably bean 1/4oats & Eggies & PB again. 

The only chocolate I have had this week is sugar free reces peices-- I have one tiny one a day--thats all. I think the fruit is totally helping my sweet cravings
and the sugarfree gum


WORKOUT TONIGHT:
Cardio:     30 minute powerwalk
Weights:  Leg day


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

Try this honey-blend the 1/3 cup of oats, 1 scoop of protein,  2 egg whites, and 2TB cottage cheese-optional. Fry with pam in a pan like a pancake! This my fav new brecky! Sometimes I use chocolate protein and have chcocolate pancakes! DONT over cook, cause they can be dry.

Your diet is looking super girlie, keep up the super work!


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

Oh, I also sometimes use 1/4 cup of oats. A pinch of baking soda, baking powder, and steivia. Top with strawberries, sf jam, or sf suryp!


----------



## david (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Aww Thank you Greeky!! How are you??
> 
> I hope I get used to these contacts. This morning it took me 20min. to put my Right one in Was almost late to work.
> ...



Hey Stacey!!

Doin' wonderful and back into busy mode.  I'm in the process of packaging the promo's together.  CD's (2 bands I'm presenting) and 1 *special* person.   

I'll send you an email soon!  

David


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Try this honey-blend the 1/3 cup of oats, 1 scoop of protein,  2 egg whites, and 2TB cottage cheese-optional. Fry with pam in a pan like a pancake! This my fav new brecky! Sometimes I use chocolate protein and have chcocolate pancakes! DONT over cook, cause they can be dry.
> 
> Your diet is looking super girlie, keep up the super work!


Jillie that sounds sooo yummmy!! Thanks for sharing girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Try this honey-blend the 1/3 cup of oats, 1 scoop of protein,  2 egg whites, and 2TB cottage cheese-optional. Fry with pam in a pan like a pancake! This my fav new brecky! Sometimes I use chocolate protein and have chcocolate pancakes! DONT over cook, cause they can be dry.




   I bet that would be really good with some melted peanut butter on top with chocolate protein powder!!! 

Hey Stacey!!


----------



## atherjen (May 6, 2004)

yumm ANdrea- we think alike!  

Stace- how you doing today girl? 
your diet and everything is looked right on!!  Im very proud of you! 
getting any sun today?


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

ohhh my gosh--Andrea that sounds sooooo yummmmmmmmmmy!

Jen-Hey girl! I'm busy busy! How are you?? Hey I did sprints last night--I can already see my legs shaping up from doing them the past few weeks!!! 
Yep Its sunny today..how about there??
Are you all packed up and ready to move??


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

Need to edit workout from last night-- Did Sprints/jog/ powerwalk for 35 minutes Fun--- Cody & I were hauling bootie!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

Got my bottle of Xenadrine EFX last night in the mail!:bounce: I love this stuff sooo far today!!!!

Meals Today: 5/6

One: 1/2c oats w/ cinn. & spleda
         10 tiny blueberries mixed in to it..
         1 tbsp nat. PB
         4 eggwhites

Two: 2 scoops protein pwd.
         1 ww LC tortilla
         5 strawberries

Three: Low carb (3g) carbwise protein Bar  YUMMMMMM 
           1 med. green apple

Four:  4 oz. chicken
          1.5c greenbeans

workout Here

Five:  25g. protein pwd.
          1 tbsp nat. pb

Tonight is FRIENDS LAST SHOW  and I have to go to a work party after work.. will probably stay till 6:30 so I can get home.  A girl here is moving..she's a sweetie so I really wanna go. No beer though & No food.

I know the protein bar is a bad choice for food--but man I was Craving chocolate and those carbwise bars are the BOMB!!!!

CARDIO TONIGHT:  ROLLERBLADING  WITH MY FRIEND

WEIGHTS:  Biceps/triceps

I can feel my leggies getting sore from last night!!!! WooHoooo


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

Stacey...have salad and chickie out with the girls.  Have fun rollerblading!   I can't find mine.  Don't know if I brought them in this move.  I'd come...but my rear is sore from all those lunges I did yesterday.


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

Hey Jodie! OH we are going to a bar Next door--soo nobody will be eating! Thank god. ...just lots of drinking. But none for me..I want to workout after Friends tonight

I wish you could go!!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

Note to self: Took Exenadrine an hour ago:
VERY WIRED RIGHT NOW--LOTS OF ENERGY---VERYYYYYYY WIRED! 
kinda shaky--not tooooo bad though--can barely tell.. just feel like I had 4 cups of coffee!!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

I just ordered flowers for my mommy to be delivered to her work tomorrow! She has never had flowers sent to her before  YEAH


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

hmm...what time? I don't get off until 6.  I couldn't drink either.  Only water or diet coke.  Not even OJ!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

Girl I'm prob. leaving there at 5:45-- I told them I was going for a little bit..the others are staying til 6:30 and 7--mainly everyone's going to have a beer with her before she goes... Now some people have backed out--sounds like its up in the air??


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

Oh ok.  Then I will keep my date with the gym.


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

yea I would if I were you...we haven't even left yet..I'm getting ticked.. I told them I was going to the movies tonight with my hubby b/c it's his only night off this week.  I know..bad..but damnit I only like 2 coworkers... one of them is who this is for. The others are meanies...no wait..RICHMEANIES!
LoL


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

I love the carbwise smores bars! They are even better than my old favorite.. the strive bars!

How r ya today girlie?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2004)

Hey Stace...where are you honey?   HOw is your Monday?  Are you swamped at work??


----------



## Jenny (May 10, 2004)

Yeah Stace, where are ya?? How was the weekend?


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2004)

Tuesday May 11, 2004

Journal: Been so busy with work I haven't had much time for "me time."  Work's insane. Been working very long hours. But all is well. 

Workouts: Great! Yesterday I did 25 minutes cardio-sprints & jogging. Weights were biceps/triceps.
Tonight: no cardio (worked too late..then sat in traffic for an hour..got home..made dinner..watched TV with the hubby)
About to train the LEGS.  

Meals have been pretty clean==minus a few starbursts today

I hope everyone is doing good. 

I need to go workout my Legs Now, take a bath, chill with my hubby since he works wednesday, thursday & Friday night
& Try and go to bed at a good time!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

Hey girl... thats so cool that guy called you a hardbody!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (May 11, 2004)

Hey Stace!
I haven't talked to you in soooo long. I miss ya girl!

Hope all is well you little hardbody you!


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2004)

Greeky--I know! I was SO happy when he said that to me..  Made me feel Great! Especially that he noticed..ya know.

Hey Hiker..I KNOW..haven't talked to you in forever! how are you??


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2004)

okay going to take a bath--had a great sweaty workout


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

hey chickie!
You still loknig for a job?
So is Kris. I am going to try and get her hooked up with my lenders to become a mortgage lender like you!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

Hey burner- thats nice of you to help your girl out on getting a job
Yep I'm still looking for a job-Fun! I hate this place!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

Thursday, May 13

Last nights workout was incredible. I had so much energy and took advantage of it. Even though I had bad cramps..I wasn't letting that stop me from the body I WANT.

Workout lasted 1 hour and 20min.

Cardio: 35 minutes of powerwalking/ Sprinting-With SORE LEGS.
            20 Minutes of step aerobics work.. great pump.. lots of jumping jacks..and different kinds of Leg work.. used my 14 inch step and 8inch step. Sweat was dripping off of me. 

Weights: Biceps/shoulders. (normally don't do them together...but oh well)

LOTS OF ABS

Today I am so sore!! My calves & legs are killing me.

-Breakfast was oatmeal & eggwhites. I did wake up at 3:30am STARVING (after laying in bed listening to the bad storm).. and I had a low carb tortill and a tablespoon of Nat. PB. I was glad that Matt was going to be home in an hour..b/c I was kinda scared! 

-Snack was a slimfast bar- 2 CARBS. I love these..but try and only have them once a week.

Lunch- (will Be) Protein shake (2 scoops protein). 10 Red Grapes, one low carb tortilla.


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

Forgot to add-- I have lost 2 more pounds.  Don't know what the deal is..but I like it.


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

2 more pounds? You must be looking fab!!! Congrats! 

Im looking into mel replacement / protein bars-my job will be changing and i wont have access to a fridge at all times. What are your thoughts on the slimfast bars? What are the marcos?


----------



## atherjen (May 13, 2004)

Awesome STace! you are working so hard!! great progress!!! your workouts look intense! 

how have you been girl?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 13, 2004)

Keep up the good work hon!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

Hey Jill!! Thanks girl.. no not looking fabulous YET- But working on it. I don't know why I lost that weight?! I'm sure its just waterweight..lol! But I have been working out harder. And doing Lots of squatting..maybe thats burning more calories? ALSO Walking around work like crazy..and not snacking as much. (Just b/c I'm swamped at work) Oh and I started Exenadrine Effedrine free pills last wednesday I think?!

I LOVE My Protein shakes-they are so easy girl --you can just fill up the bottle at work with water & shake it up..taste great too. 
I do like the slim fast bars--the penut butter ones with 2 carbs in them. They are good.. A good inbetween meals snack. They only fill ya up for about an hour. lOl. I like them though..and they are cheap. 97 Cents here. LoL

There's another bar I like.. Ummm.. I will tell ya the name later-can't think of it. 

Bars are not good to eat all the time..but hell they are better than other crap. Just My Opinion.


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

JEN!! Hey girlie!! Whats up??! I'm swamped at work lately--going insane.. bad bad cramps I have been dealing with this week..but everything else is just peachy!!  Thanks for asking darling!! How's living at home????  

Thanks about my progress.. YOU ARE My INSPIRATION!!!!!!!!!! I want to look Like YOU my dear!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

p.s.   -----> MY LEGS ARE KILLLLLLLLING ME TODAY!!! And My calves--OWIE!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

Thank You Greekiebabe


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I wasn't letting that stop me from the body I WANT.





THAT'S MY GIRL!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

Blushing~~ Awww thanks Tam!!!!


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

Do you know who won the extra million on survivor yet? I know you like reality tv!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

hehehe..ya know Jill that is the ONLY reality Tv show I haven't been watching..I think it most be on when I watch something else. however..I don't think they have announced yet. I do watch it Sometimes...saw that they are doing the voting for the million..hmm wonder who??


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

UPDATE- Last Night's workout: May 13th. Thursday 

_Cardio: 20 minutes of step aerobics, and lots of work on my step. Lots of floor work with the legs._ 

_Weights:_ 
Pile squats with weighted bar- 4 sets of 16 
Squats to the floor with weighted bar- 3 sets of 15 Squats to the floor with dumbbells- 3 sets of 12 
STEP-Ups (bringing knee up) with dumbbells- 3 sets of 12 
Lunges w/ db's 2 sets of 25 



 Tricep dips (Off My 14-inch Step) 3 sets of 16 
Frog jumps (for my legs) where I jump forward and backward.. real fast- 2 sets of 15 LOTS OF JUMPING JACKS-- I did over 100 for sure Jump rope-- in between some leg sets---- probably a total of 6-8 minutes 

ABS: 2 x 25 crunches, 2x25 oblique crunches, 2 x 20 V-crunches, 25 reps of bicycle 

 I felt so awesome after this workout! I even got home late from work b/c I had an eye dr. appt. In the past I would have skipped working out. I was also sore from the previous day.. 

I have to say I impressed myself.

I did have 1/2cup of chex mix before.. and I was determined to work it off. We were having a horrible thunderstorm outside ALL night.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

I am keeping a journal on paper of my workouts now--and this has helped me sooo much on what I do at night.. I even wrote in it that I had chex mix..but was sweating so much that I am sure its coming off of me


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

Great workout!! I did leggies at 6am this mornin!!  Do those frog jumps hurt your knees at all? Ive been experiencing a little knee pain lately, I know Its cause I started running again. 

Is chex mix sweet or salty? We dont have it here. We have like bits and bites-which are nuts and bolts, we also have cheerio mix, but its salty too.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Jill!
Wow-- 6am! You rock girl!!! I was first crawling out of bed.

No they don't hurt my knees too bad... I don't know why? You would think they would.

The chex mix I get is Sweet! I Love it. It is my addiction. Its not that salty.. there are a few peices that are..but I don't eat them.  I like all the sweet ones..haha. (The brand I buy is HoneyNut)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2004)

You Rock Stacey, you're doing so great!!!   I think I will have a leg day today.  It's either that or triceps!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

awww thank you Tam sooo much!!!!!! 
I have had 2 plus one mini leg days this week.... swimsuit season is here!! LoL


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

I just got in some cardio at lunch (will do more later)

-20 minute powerwalk around the mall--I was going sooo fast..passing peeps up.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Today's Meals, May 14, 2004 

Meal One: 1/2c. oats, 4 eggwhites, 1 tbsp nat. PB  

Meal Two: 2 scoops protein pwd(200calories), 9 bitesize carrots, 7 Red Grapes 

Meal 3 (really a snack): Carbwise bar- YUM (3 net carbs) 

Meal 4:  4 oz. chicken, 1 cup greenbeans, 1 cup lettuce, a few peanuts(Like 10-12) 

WORKOUT HERE --Hopefully this will be done outside with my Doggie! Powerwalking.. depends on the Rain

Meal 5:  5 eggwhites, 1/3cup oats


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

Weekend Update.  Hubby was off this weekend. 

Friday night I had a really bad tummy ache..pretty much layed on the couch.. barely got down my chicken & greenbeans. Hubby had mexican food take out for dinner..and I turned that down..said I had food at home 

Saturday felt better--we went shopping (got lots of new gym clothes, new conditoner for my hair, and new flipflops, new dumbbells, Hubby bought a $300 basketball goal (CRAZY), and I got new purfume. We were on a shopping spree..it was fun.

Then at the mall I wanted to eat healthy..so I got a salad from this fruitlatti place. (It's more of a shake place..but they have salads) Well I got food poisioning from there..and was sick BAD from 7pm on to sunday afternoon.  SUCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I pretty much camped out in the bathroom! TMI!

Hubby had taco bell-so he was fine.
I did manage to workout saturday when we got home from shopping.. it hadn't hit me yet.. and I went for a 50 minute powerwalk/sprint with my pup. About half way through I felt like I had to puke..I just thought it was from the Heat..but I was wrong. When I was lifting weights at home is when it hit me. Yuck.

I ordered two pairs of 20# dumbbells on saturday!!  Can't wait to get them.
My gym is coming together.


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

Sunday May 16, 2004

ate careful today~ Had 1/3cup of oatmeal at 1pm--that didn't stay with me. 

Went and tanned and came home. Stayed home all day--So did Matt-he was putting together his basketball goal--and his brother came over.

6pm-- wow toritilla chips (fat free)  with salsa. Had about 20 chips. They were plain and didn't do damage to the tummy.

7pm- 4oz. chicken & greenbeans, 1 tbsp of nat PB..(feeling better)
9pm- one choc. chip cookie. (I made them for Matt to take to work with him)


----------



## greekblondechic (May 17, 2004)

Awww I'm sorry u got sick sweetie! Hope u feel better soon!!!!

Shoppin spree woohoo sounds fun! 

I am scared of swimsuit season


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

Monday May 17, 2004 ( I have been with this company for 7 Years TODAY. Ugg!!!!)

Meal One: grande starbucks coffee (my little reward to ME) White chocolate mocha-- NO WHIP and With Soy milk.
* I have been wanting a starbucks for over 2.5 months or more?! And never have time to stop in the mornings. 

2 bites of pineapple, half a peach.

tummy hurts again


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

Hey Greeky--thanks girlie!! I hate being sick to the tummy. Plus it really ruined the weekend.

I know.. I have to be in a swimsuit in 2 WKS. Ugg!

It wasn't suppose to be a shopping spree- but it turned out that way when we went to the sports store. The basketball goal was not a planned purchase..haha. Matt says its my fault b/c I was taking forever trying on workout clothes..and he was staring at that basketball goal.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 17, 2004)

LOL! tell him its not your fault you want to look sexy for your hubby and he wont be able to fight back 

don't eat acidic foods hon.. the pineapple not gonna help! 

stick to basics like grilled chicken, saltines, bread

if u have anything ginger, peppermint or chamomile (tea or mints) that helps an upset stomach, and maybe if u have some digestive enzymes?  

if u have D.. BRAT diet bananas rice applesauce toast
and drink lotsa water to rehydrate (but not as much if u dont have D)


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

awwwwww THANK YOU greeky for all The tips!!!!!!! 
D is pretty much----almost gone!!! (Crossing fingers)

I only had 2 bites of probaby ( an inch by inch) piece of pineapple..thank god)

Thats right--that wasn't my fault--haha


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

hehe..forced shopping!  that's always fun.  Hope your feeling better!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 17, 2004)

Hey Stacey!!! I want new dumbbells now!!    Hope your doing good girl!


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2004)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear you've been sick this weekend sweetie  that sucks 

Wow, sounds like you had a big shopping spree!  I guess money is better now for you, that's great honey! 

Have a wonderful monday sweetie, and thanks for cheering me up


----------



## atherjen (May 17, 2004)

Hey Stace!  sounds like you had quite the shopping trip! Lucky duck!!!  
sorry to hear that you got sick!  ughhhh I have had that twice and I know how BAD it sucks!! Hope its 100% better soon  tell Matt to rub your tummy and massage your feet(take mind off aches!)


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I am scared of swimsuit season



you and I both


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2004)

where are you making a gym?

I thought that I'd build one in the basement once we find a house we like.


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

Hey Everyone! WoW I'm not use to my journal having so much chatting in it I like it!

Jodie: Wasn't really forced Shopping !! I'm starting to feel better--THANKS 

Andrea--  Go get you some at Academy!!! I so some at walmart--but for one dumbbell it was $17 and I got TWO 20lb. dumbbells for $6 each.  Much better. They come in tomorrow hopefully. I did buy another 12lb one.. I only had one in the past.  Now I have a set.

Jenny~Thanks honey~ And I'm always here to cheer you up kay!
No money is the same.. just we got a big check from having to much money in Equity for our home.. it was $5300. We got it last week. Well we said we would spend a little (no more than 200 to 300 each) then put the rest in savings for a baby!! (And for when I won't be working)
We also had moneyback from taxes..soo right now our savings accounts are looking awesome!!!! And We are not touching them!(anymore.haha)

ATHERJEN Hey girlie!!! how are you??? Girl I didn't even want Matt to TOUCH me I felt soooo bad... now that I'm feeling better though..that sounds like a great idea! 
How are u? Going fishing today?

NT~ HEY WAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ UP?? I have always had all my workout equipment in my spare bedroom...where my computer is. I have my Firm stuff, 2 aerobics steps..acutally 3 ..and a Ton Of dumbbells and two mirrors, a TV/ And a Stereo. 
However.. This room will be my nursery one day..and I'm gonna miss it so much. We Should have bought a 4 bedroom home. I never go to the gym anymore now that I have this room to workout in. I do cardio outside.. (or aerobics in doors) then go in that room and blast the stereo.. My doggie runs in and out.. And I don't feel guilty at all for leaving him to workout.

I think we are getting a 4 bedroom home in 10 yrs. probably.. I guess I will make my other bedroom the weight room once a baby comes..


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

Workout May 17, 2004

At the neighborhood gym! Nice change, But I like working out at my home now mucho better. But I went with my friend up there. (30 second drive..I wanted to walk..but she wouldn't..its about a 1.5 mile up there.)

We did a good full body (almost full) workout
LEGS:
-Leg Press (went up in weight since the last time I was there)
 4 sets of 16
 110pounds 
 (does the machine weigh anything??)
-SLDL (went up in weight here tooooo)
 with two 25lb. dumbbells..
 4 sets of 15
-Leg Extentions
 4 sets of 10 ummm.. 55lbs.. they have a really weird machine...it sucks basically. In february/march at Balley total fitness I could do 75- to 85 lbs.. then we would go there some days and it was totally different.

Frog Jumps (at HOME) these are fun.. I hope I am doing them right..look like a dork..I was showing my friend..and she was laughting at me
2 sets of 20 (across the living room)

Shoulder Press- 3 sets of 15

Chest press thingie- 3 sets of 15 (so weak)

Bicep curls- with 20lb db. 3 sets of 10

Hammer Curls- with 15lb. db- 3 sets of 12

15 minute fast powerwalk around the neighborhood w/ my friend & cody


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

Sounds like a good little workout Stacey!


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Frog Jumps (at HOME) these are fun.. I hope I am doing them right..look like a dork..I was showing my friend..and she was laughting at me



This just made my morning  I can picture you doing that, too cute


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 18, 2004)

Morning Stacey!! How do you do a frog jump????  

We don't have an Academy here, can you order from them online?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2004)

Great workout Stace.....Victor had me doing those frog jumps once -- right in front of everyone at the gym...there were peeps laughing at me, but boy did they hurt when I was done.


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2004)

Morning Stace 

How's my lil ray of sunshine doing?


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Sounds like a good little workout Stacey!


THANKS


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> This just made my morning  I can picture you doing that, too cute


 YEAH!! I love making your morning! Yeah..it was fun..but I need to get with Jen (atherjen) to see if my form was correct
My friend called me a Retard


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Morning Stacey!! How do you do a frog jump????
> 
> We don't have an Academy here, can you order from them online?


Hey girlie!! How are you?? Umm I just kinda squatted down and jumped..like Leap jumps..lol!!

I am sure Academy has a website!


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Great workout Stace.....Victor had me doing those frog jumps once -- right in front of everyone at the gym...there were peeps laughing at me, but boy did they hurt when I was done.


Thanks!! Omg..I bet you were feeling weird doing them in front of people! Yeah..I can feel my leggies realllly good today!


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Morning Stace
> 
> How's my lil ray of sunshine doing?


Awww Thanks! I'm doing great today!!! Swamped at work..and I just got back from a Job interview with a staffing agency! It went well!!! They are going to find me a job she said..she said just to give them a few weeks. She said I have great experience in the mortgage industry..so it will be in that. We talked about others..but she felt like I could advance well with Mortgage!! 
I'm Excited!!

I already sent her a thank you card for interviewing me!

How are you Jenny?? Are you breathing??  You know what I mean! Just a few more days!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2004)

Yay! Interview  Does that mean you'll be able to leave your job soon? That would be great honey, I know how much you dislike the people there..  Great job with the interview!! 

Yes, I'm breathing   I think I'm still having a hard time believing that it really IS happening 

Have a great night sweets  I'm off to bed soon, spinning made me exhausted


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

HEY! I know!! YEAH!!! Hopefully I will be out of here in the next month to month and a half!!!! 

I know, I can't believe It's finally Happening for you toooo!! YEAH!

I just read about your spinning class--girl you kick boooottttttie!!
SLEEP WELL!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 18, 2004)

Your home gym sounds great.  

How is the new truck?


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

Thanks NT! It's coming along!!

I love my trailblazer!!! It's a lot of fun!  Thanks for asking

How are U?


----------



## Jill (May 18, 2004)

Any frog jumps tonight?


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

lol--Yep Jill-- I did 2 sets of 15 Last night..and lots of Sideways jumps.. similar to the frog jump!

My legs are SO SORE Today!! I don't know if its from the leg presses monday night or the froggie jumps..or all the sprinting?
It was hard to sprint last night..but I did it!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

LoL are these frog jumps the same as jump squats? 

I told you people would stare and laugh JenJen!  

I hope the staffing agency finds you a good job quick Stacey!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

Last nights workout was actually more of a Misson To Wear out Cody (My Pup). He kept me up the night before.. hes on my hubbys sleeping hours.. so he doesnt want to sleep before 4am. He pulls my hair when I'm sleeping..brat!!!
SO Since I got 3 hours OR LESS of sleep the night before..yesterday when I got home I was determined to keep him up all night until it was time for bed.. (He likes to sleep on the couch when I'm working out.. or watching TV..or cooking.. Or playing on IM.

SO GOT HOME AT 6PM-
CODY AND I POWERWALKED/SPRINTED/JOGGED For 40MINUTES (SOOOOO HOT OUTSIDE- I was drenched in sweat)

ate dinner at 7pm watched American Idol & Gilmore Girls--

8:15PM- Cody & I went for another Jog/SPRINT/POWERWALk-- 35 MINUTES

Then We played ball..played chase in the house, I did aeorbics that were on TV--Cody was running around.. all this went on for the next hour and half!!

Went to bed at 11:20pm.  Cody only woke me up once at 2:30am.. (PULLING MY HAIR out of my pony tail--little shit- ) but he had to go potty..and he went right back to sleep.


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

Heya Greekiebabe!! I think they are the same thing??? LOL

Well I do them at home.. but I showed my friend in the street the other night & She said I was a retard!

THANKS--I HOPE SO TOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

Meals  Yesterday 5-18-04

Meal One:  On The Go!!!! SLEPT LATE-SINCE HAD 2.5 hrs. sleep
Carbwise bar (3 net carbs) 

Meal Two: 5 oz. chicken fajita meat, salsa

Meal three: 4 Strawberries, 10 salt free peanuts, 6 baby carrots

Meal Four:  5 oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans, 1/4cup ranch stylebeans

Meal Five:  4 eggwhites, 10 ww crackers

LOTS OF WATER!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

MEALS TODAY (eating a little more carbs today)
5/19/04 (YES! Matt is off today!! haven't seen him since Sunday)

Meal One:
1/2cup oats with 1tsp. sugarfree syrup & 4 Rasberries
4 eggwhites

Meal Two:
2 strawberries, 1.25scoop protein pwd.

Meal three:
1.25 protein pwd, 3 strawberries, 3 grapes 15ww crackers, 1 cup lettuce, 3 slices of cucumber (HAVING A Cucumber salad)

Meal Four:
5 oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans

Meal Five:
1/3cup oats, 4 eggwhites

WATER, Water, WATER!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2004)

Hey Stacey! wow, you really worked hard to exhaust the puppy  That is hilarious!  Do you still have troubles sleeping when Matt's away? 
I could never make a day with just 2.5 hours of sleep the day before  Just not working for me.. If I get less than 6 hours I'm a cranky bitch 

Have a great day honey  I'm teaching spinning soon for the crutches girl. Wish I could take it easy on the couch instead


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

Hey Jenny! I know--I really wanted to make the puppy tired!!
YES I have a LOT of trouble sleeping the nights that Matt works! I HATE IT!!!! I stay up to late--usually Midnight (On a good night 11:15pm).. trying to keep myself Busy! Like most nights I have FIT TV on and I workout with them for a little bit (after I have already done my regular workout)... and just stay busy. I HEAR EVERY NOISE! I keep my TV on Mute in my bedroom. I also leave that big screen TV on in the living room & a light on in there. 

I am a very Cranky Bitch too when I don't get at Least 5 1.2 hours.. UGGG!!!

Have fun teaching Spinning!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2004)

aww, I'm sorry sweetie.. that sucks  He needs to start working days so you don't have to go through that anymore  I hope he'll be able to soon..


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

I know Jenny I HATE IT!!!! I have always been a HUGE scaredy cat! I pray everynight that Cody & I will be safe..and that Matt will get home safe at 4:30am. 

I don't think he will be on days for probably another 3 years!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2004)

HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!


...

...
MY HUSBAND..MATT.. WENT FOR A POWERWALK WITH ME AND THE DOGGIE LAST NIGHT!! FOR 35 MINUTES around the lakes... THIS Made me soooooooooo happy!!! I asked him if he would like to go with us...and he said YES!   

He didn't walk THAT fast..but I was Happy he went with us.. he kept telling me to SLOW down. Then Cody chase some duckies around the lake--it felt like we were a real family! SO nice! I had bad bad cramps during  it all- and all night.. but I was Still SO Happy!

Thanks To Jodie- I was able to take Vicodin last night (she sent me some 2 months ago) THANK U Girl!!  I needed it bad. I don't know why I'm having Such bad cramps!???

Last night Matt & I both Could Not sleep at ALL. I was so tired though- Real Weird. I went to bed at 11pm..and when he climbed in at 1am I was still awake.. crazy.. we talked and talked.. couldn't go to sleep.. played with Cody (dog)...could NOT fall asleep. It was weird. We were getting frustrated.. at 3pm we got out of bed..matt played on the internet and I ate a tablespoon of nat. PB and watched tv.. went back to bed at 4pm..and finalllllly fell asleep. Till the alarm went off at 6:15am! 

Had some coffee w/ sweet & Low this morning.. MUCH Needed..And Took 2 Exenadrine.. 

Tonight I am meeting him after work at his parents house.. Hes Off Today and he picked up his aunt & uncle from Missouri at the airport..they are here for the weekend.  So I am going to visit with them, his parents, and extended fam. tonight.  

Work is SO crazy today!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

Hey Stace!!! WOW thats SOOO nice that Matt went for a walk with you and Cody!!!   I can just imagine how happy you were!!! 

I hope your cramps go away! and that you get MORE sleep soon!  thats rufff!!

your meals and workouts are all looking super!!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2004)

Hey Jen!!! Thanks so much! It was SO Wonderful walking with Matt 

Well The cramps were HORRIBLE- the worst I have ever had them in 2 years.  I called my doctor and they called in the Miracle Painkiller for me.. (I tried to get it in January but it was 80bucks b/c Matts insurance was messin' with us..now that hes on his new job..I thought I would try again) It was only $25 bucks for 60Pills. I took two and layed on my heating pad. I swear that pill (VIOXX) Is a miracle drug! 

The cramps are back again bad..but I'm waiting till Lunch to take them. I did sleep much better last night! Thanks!!

How are you?? Are your leggies sore???


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2004)

Awww thats so cute that your hubby walked with you! Hope he keeps coming with ya!


----------



## shortstuff (May 21, 2004)

Hey Stacey, how did you get him to do that, I want darren to walk or run with me


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

Hi Stacey!   

We are taking our girls to the dog park tomorrow morning early, bring Cody!  It's off Westeheimer and Hwy. 6


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2004)

Greekie--hey girl! I know- I was happy!

SS- Sweetie.. whats up? I don't think it will happen again for a very long time...haha. I told him he just had to see Cody chase the duckies around the lakes!!

JODIE--Where at? What time? I might--however Cody does not get along with other doggies besides my moms??!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

It's at a park by WestOaks Mall.  I think.  We haven't been there yet, so we will have to find it too!  It's suppose to be fenced in so Katy will be able to run a lil. She hasn't had a good run in a longtime.  She's a lazy greyhound.  Hanna, she's just plain down right fat!  LOL  But she loves to play with other dogs so it will be good for them both.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2004)

OHH! I Heard about that new Park!! Sounds Awesome!!

Cody Is A SNOB When it comes to other dogs..and all he wants to is FIGHT!!  

That would my dog--The Only Child!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2004)

Meals Today:
(kinda lite..have cramps)

Meal One:
1/2cup oatmeal, one tbsp nat. PB
rasberries

Meal Two:
30grams protein pwd w/ water
7 mini baby carrots
Low Carb WW Tortilla

Meal Three:
Carbwise Bar

Meal Four
5oz. chicken
1 cup greenbeans

-Cody Is now at my moms house playing. Matt took him there just now (1:15pm) So he will play outside with Dusty. (My Part Collie that lives there..& Dixie (sisters dog) his best friends..the only dogs he likes..probably because he's Known them since he was 5 weeks old)
SO TONIGHT HE Will Be SOOO Tired!! Which Means I get to Sleep!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2004)

oh my gosh... I have been sick to my tummy for the past hour

threw up twice--and have a bad bad tummy ache!
And cramps.. they are insane!


----------



## atherjen (May 21, 2004)

AWW Stace sorry to hear that!!!  hope it eases up soon! take it easy!


----------



## Jenny (May 21, 2004)

Hey Stace!  I'm sorry you've had problems with cramps again  That sucks 
Good job on keeping the meals clean and keeping the workouts in there, you're a superwoman!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 22, 2004)

Happy Saturday Stacey!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2004)

Yeah, Happy Saturday Stace.....hope you're feeling better
Makin' my rounds to say hello to my peeps before I leave in the morning.

I think I"m actually going to take a nap right now...my allergies are killing me today


----------



## greekblondechic (May 22, 2004)

Awww I hope you feel better soon darling  *HUGS*


----------



## shortstuff (May 23, 2004)

Hey Stace!!  Take it easy hun


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Jenny, Jen Jen, Jodie, Tammy, Greekie, & Pam!!!  Love you girls soo much!!!! 

I have been layed up all weekend..resting a bunch... with My cramps! Can't move around too much or it hurts. I go to the doc this week..probably friday. He wants to see me when Aunt Flo is on her 3rd day. Really sucks..but I'm thankful for my miracle pain pills..and a heating pad!!
* I just wish I didn't have EVERY side effect from the pain pills. 

Don't worry--food has been super clean.. just can't workout

Fitgirl~ I hope you have a WONDERFUL TIME IN Playa Del Carmen!! I bet your on a plane right now!!! I'm thinking of ya- get some beach time for me! Hugs!!

Jodie--Oh my gosh--NICE AVI YUM!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2004)

Update on Me (not that anyone reads this..but I do and I track my info)

horrible pain all last week with cramping-throughout the weekend.
Monday 5-24--- bad pain--left work early
Tuesday5-25--horrible pain--worked 5 hours
Can't walk good, do cardio or anything at all
I did train my legs for 20 minutes though tuesday night
& Wed. night I trained biceps/triceps and some more legs and abs..only took 30 min though--I took a pain pill & worked out..LoL. Hey If It helps it helps.

Went to the doc today 5/27 and had an ultrasound done- I had a HUGE Cysts rupture come to find out, and I have a few Very large cysts that are bad-he wants them out of me Asap! So surgery was set for next week. However The Urologist (who will put the stents in me) is booked & my doc only likes him. SO now they called me and surgery will probably be on June 15th if not sooner.

This surgery will be worse than the other two b/c They have to put Stents in me. Not Good. They use that only when your really bad-It helps heal and helps infection, etc.. I don't know all about them yet. 
I just know they are not fun, they hurt, and they make your recovery a LOT worse..and he will have to remove them after a few weeks. 

Doc said my endo has most likely gotten super bad-but will be able to see more in surgery.

Also said I'm going to have a hard time getting pregnant. very hard time.. (But I'm Not Giving Up)

Just a little update on me.


----------



## atherjen (May 27, 2004)

I was wondering how YOU had been! and yes you silly girl I read this!!!  

OMG thats sooooooo terrible Stace!!!! Im so sorry to hear that!! Its a no wonder you were in so much pain! I truly hope that the surgery helps a TON and everything comes out safe and sound!   I only wish for the ulitmate BEST for you Stace! Im so sorry that you have to deal with such a burden as such in your life! Hang in there girl! Sending my love!


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2004)

Thanks Jen sooo much!!!! I really appreciate that a bunch
I may need some inspriation in the next few weeks..and I will def. turn to your journal for that. You are amazing! Thanks for being a great friend.

Oh and you will be happy to hear that my Legs are SO sore!  I did squats yesterday and the day before..deep squats..sure it may be sissy weight...but I used lots of reps & can feel it today. 

And I'm eating healthy--minus a few cookies--LoL


----------



## greekblondechic (May 27, 2004)

Awww I'm so sorry honey!!!! I hope everything works out and you feel better soon!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2004)

thanks hon


----------



## shortstuff (May 27, 2004)

STACEY!!!!!!!!!!  OMGGGGGGGG  I am so sorry!!!!!!!!!     I wish I could do something, can I send you cookies?  a card?  a teddy bear?  OMG I want to do something!!!  What are stents?  

STACEY THIS SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2004)

Hey Pam!! I know it really does SUCK big times..especially since I'm finally starting to see some changing in my legs!!!!!! Thats been a goal of mine FOREVER. Please..LOL..NO COOKIES...LMAO!! I have had my "pitty" Cookies today..lol..(Just 3 small ones) and I'm good to go-Your cookies are So yummy though..But my goal for the next 3 weeks is to workout as much as I can w/ cramps..and eat clean so that the month- to month and a half I'm off from weights won't hurt me TOO bad But thank you SO much for the offer..Your Support is All I need! Your Wonderful. 

Don't feel sorry for me.. I knew I would have to have surgery in July..if I wasn't preggo by then. I DIDN'T Know that I would have the Endo & Cysts though this bad. Ugg  And I didn't like hearing from My Doc today that I would have a hard time getting pregnant..if I can at all. Even though I knew all this last July (when I had my 2nd surgery) Guess I didn't like hearing it AGAIN.   Ya  Know?!! I have heard good things though that some girls have gotten pregnant Fast after the surgery. So thats good. ALthough they didn't have it this bad. Anyway.. I'm okay. Little depressed..a lot okay. )like How can I be a good wife with all this complaining of cramps..not doing the deed that much b/c of the bad pain, etc. However Matt's being WONDERFUL.. (hes growing up I tell ya)
But I'm gonna FIGHT it like I have been.  No worries there

I will find out more what Stents are Exactly. However I know that they help you from getting infected after surgery since he will have to do more work. I will find out when I watch the Video (AGAIN)of the surgery. 
Just be my friend..thats all I need honey!


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2004)

I'm so glad I posted in my journal about this today. Ya Know I thought about just "dropping out" of IM completly b/c I was feeling sorry for myself..etc.. and that I didn't want to burden ya'll with Screams Of HELP 

I'm SO glad I didn't though (LIKE I COULD STAY AWAY) And I'm glad I shared this today. It took me all day..and all week to complain of the bad pain.. but I'm SO happy I did. I have such Great TRUE friends here that I love so much.


----------



## Jill (May 27, 2004)

Sending my  your way toots. Just take care of yourself


----------



## shortstuff (May 27, 2004)

Oh Stacey I know whatever happens in the way of children is what is meant to happen and what the guy upstairs wants for you.  Whether (in some scary case) you have to adopt or you are able to get pregnant, you are going to make some child/children the happiest kids in the world!!!!  I am thinking of you babe


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2004)

Thank you Jill SO Much! Your wonderful!!  How are ya??

Pam--Thanks babe a bunch. That is SO sweet of you to say!! 

My goodness.. I just got a splurt of energy & want to work out.. WTF?? LoL It's 11:30pm..(of course Matts not home..hes working..and I tend to stay up late so I don't get scared)

Just jumped BACKWARDS across the living room Tile floor..lol..with Cody biting my bootie. Then Did some leap frog jumps-squatting down far. LoL..

lordy. Do you guys ever work out this late? 11pm or later..then go to bed. Remember. I have to wake up at 6am.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 28, 2004)

Hey Stace!! Sweetie, I'm SOOOOO sorry about everything your going through.  Your such a sweetheart about everything, I just hate to see you in pain  .  You'll be in my prayers hun    And don't you dare leave IM  !!  

Sometimes I like to workout right before bed too, like do some squats and leg stuff!  Don't worry about your month off either, relax and get better- that's what really matters.  Have a good Memorial Day hun!


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2004)

Hey Andrea!! Thank you so much honey!! You are So Sweet!!!  I know..I could never leave IM!! LoL --No Way!

I was curious about working out that late! Thanks. Kinda unsure if it would keep me up late or not!
You have a great Memorial weekend girlie!!


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2004)

Oh My Gosh- My horoscope today is Perfect

Your Horoscope for Today  

  A greatly heightened intuition and creative drive could bring you some new ideas as to how to improve your working conditions, Stacey. You might also experience an increased interest in improving your health, and books on the subject could prove useful and informative. Increased ability to tune into the thoughts and feelings of others could enhance your relationships with those around you. **Pets could provide comfort and companionship so if you've been thinking of adopting one, go for it.**  
(Nope I already have my baby dog)  

Matt leaves for Missouri today to go see his family up there for the long weekend. So Cody & I are on our own We will be fine!!! Today Matts taking Cody to my moms to play before he leaves..and I will pick him up tonight..after I go shopping--

Tomorrow I'm laying out by the pool and relaxing..and working out-
Tomorrow Night--Its Girls Night Out!!  Can't WAIT! We have had this planned forever. My Friend Jentri, Brandi, And Brandi's friend!!!  A night out dancing. My brothers will be there also though..so I will have a Bodyguard 

--I Never Go to a Club w/o my brother!!!

Sunday will be working out..laying out.. MIGHT Go To the Lake with Jentri & her jetski!

Don't know what else is planned?!!

I hope everyone has a safe & Fun Memorial weekend!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 28, 2004)

Stacey...I'm working all weekend so if you guys want to come hang out at the pool here you can.  

Also if you need anything after your surgery, please don't hesitate to give us a call.  We want to see you happy and healthy!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2004)

Hey Stacey!

Just wanted to let you know that I posted a couple pics in my gallery


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2004)

Hey Jodie! Thanks so much honey!! I will most likely stay in my neighborhood! I have never been to our neighborhood pool and it looks really neat! That sucks you have to work all weekend!! Ugggg!

Thanks honey so much! Your So wonderful!!  

How are you???


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2004)

Butterfly~ You look Beautiful!!!!!!! I love your outfits too!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 28, 2004)

I'm good now, the week started off extremely stressfull.  My diet kicked my butt for a few days, but its back to being nornmal again.  Plus had the OMG its getting close, still no routine, wasn't sure if I would be where I need to be, and self doubts all bundled in one beginning of the week.  Very minor things that play with the head when things are close.

I'm glad you have so much fun stuff planned for the weekend!  Sounds like it will be a great time.


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2004)

oh gosh honey- I bet that was very stressfull! I'm SORRY! I think you look so awesome though! Your doing GREAT!!!!!!!! I'm glad your back to normal thinking now


----------



## JLB001 (May 28, 2004)

What's normal?  I'm suppose to be normal?


----------



## Jill (May 30, 2004)

I hope you are having a wonderfull long weekend. Hopefully you are spending it with Matt. Get any shopping in???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Jill!! I did have a good weekend thanks!!! Nope-no time with Matt though He went to Missouri for the long weekend (left friday & I picked him up yesterday evening..monday) But I did have fun--and Yes I did a LOT of shopping. I spent way over $300 (paid for everything with cash though)
Did you shop??? How was your weekend??


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

June 1, 2004
Hey Everyone 
I hope everyone had a wonderful long weekend. (JODIE--I'm sowwwy you had to work honey)
I had a pretty good weekend.. I did have cramps, but didn't let that stop me from doing too much!
Saturday my friend Jentri & I went to our neighborhood pool-It's SO Pretty & nice!! My brother met us up there! We layed in the sun for 4 hours--I got in the pool a few times to cool off though. 

I slept for awhile when I got back--then Cody and I went walking -- 4 miles!!!  I was happy that I made it that far. 
Lifted weights--biceps & triceps & shoulders..also did this 8 Minute ab video thing.. OMG--It was awesome. My abs were soooo sore sunday & monday!!

Then Saturday night was girls night out--we had fun! It was great seeing my girlfriends - And Of course my brothers were there also (they like to be my bodyguards)! We had a blast--danced all night!!!

Sunday I was so tired but my mom still managed to drag me to Kohls, gardenridge, and the mall. Lordy. (I had already shopped a bunch on friday..they let us go early)
Monday I layed out by the pool then later picked up Matt at the airport. And we ate dinner together last night  I'm SO happy he is back!!!!!

I have a great tan going--and I can really see my abs!! Woo hoo!!!

Today will be a quiet day at work!  Much needed since I'm sleeeeeepy!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

Morning Stacey I am so gad you had a greta weekend as did I.  I haven't been out in so long, and we went out the same night you did, at least you had body guards.  My guy friends were drunk as a skunk so I was watching out for them and no one was watching out for me so i got molested by some guy dancing    and then some nasty guy smelling like cigarettes and beer decided he wanted to almost sit in my lap   and talk to me.    at least it makes for a good story


----------



## Jill (Jun 1, 2004)

Your weekend sounded wonderful. Lying by the pool, ahhhhhhhhh...for me its just a few days away. I bet your tan looks awesome!!! I didnt really shop too much this weekend, only bought a new cool belt. What did you buy?

Glad Matt is back and that you 2 had a nice din din together. Eat anything bad this weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

That is a funny story Pam!! Sorry you didn't have any bodyguards!!! I NEVER go out without my brother or Matt. Gotta have one of them


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Jill!!  When do you leave?? Yep it was relaxing laying in the sun!! 
I did eat bad yesterday--but all the other days were PERFECT! Friday night I had dinner with a friend at Sweet Tomatoes ( a huge salad bar place) ate great there.. saturday was CLEAN all day- Maybe not enough meals. Sunday was really good.. then Yesterday I didn't eat much all day until we went to eat.. and I had a taco salad *BUT DIDN't Eat the shell--gave that to Matt. So The only bad I had was Guacolmole--which isn't that bad.  Then I had 2 chocolate chip cookies that I made for Matt. (They are all gone though..he took them to work today)

What did I NOT buy haha. 
Friday we were at the Mall for 3 hours.. (would have been longer but we were hungry)
I got a pair of cute cute Capri's-- they are LONG Capri's though--you know what I'm talking about!?
- 4 new tank tops (some have glitter on them~!!)
-a pair of comfy grey sweat pants--the new style that are TOO cute- (These are for surgery day seee I had a plan)
- new black shoes--dressy flip flops
- grey capri (long-style) pants
- white tank top
-black lacey cute shirt
-coral color lacey/glittery shirt (I wore this out saturday night)
-Black/white looking Long skirt with Slits on sides (have on now)
-UMmmmmmmmmm????

-Flowers for my house
-breadloaf pans
-new candle

ummmmmmmm?
Oh and I'm going at lunch to buy me another pair of those capris--just in different color. They actually fit me perfect-and nothing EVER does!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Morning Stacey I am so gad you had a greta weekend as did I.  I haven't been out in so long, and we went out the same night you did, at least you had body guards.  My guy friends were drunk as a skunk so I was watching out for them and no one was watching out for me so i got molested by some guy dancing    and then some nasty guy smelling like cigarettes and beer decided he wanted to almost sit in my lap   and talk to me.    at least it makes for a good story



Pam .. that's not right.  It's probably the only thing I don't appreciate about bars is the drunk guys and some of their attitudes.  If we go out, I am always on the watch for such crazies.  Mrs. NT usually gives me the eye signal that someone isn't acting in an appropiate manner and depending on the circumstance, I intervene.  If it requires physical removal of the guy, I call the bouncers to have the guy(s) removed because I have better things to do than fight.

Stacey darlin', you're quite the shopper.    I didn't think there was anyone who could keep up with the missus in a mall, but you may be able to do just that.


----------



## Jill (Jun 1, 2004)

Stacey, you honestly are the cutest thing on earth.  I only wish you lived here cause I think you and I would get along great! I wish I had friends like you here.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Stacey!!     Sounds like you had a super weekend!! It's always fun when you get to shop! Glad Matt's back home now- I bet you missed him!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

NT-- I am THE SHOPPER-- I think I can totally hang with your wife!! Jill & I could really do some damage in a mall!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Stacey, you honestly are the cutest thing on earth.  I only wish you lived here cause I think you and I would get along great! I wish I had friends like you here.


Jill!!  That is SO sweet of you to say!! Thank you honey!!!!  I wish I had you here to shop with. My friend kept rushing me.. I left the mall telling her "I'm Not Done"  LoL --but she was like this---> 

And No-- YOU are the cutest thing on earth


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> NT-- I am THE SHOPPER-- I think I can totally hang with your wife!! Jill & I could really do some damage in a mall!! LMAO!!!


the three of you in a mall would be a clothing store's dreams come true


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Andrea!!! I did miss Matt sooo much!!! I had his truck though in the driveway..soo I wasn't as scared as when I am when he's at work
But I'm Very happy he is home!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh you two!   Ya'll are both cute so HUSH!


Stacey...are you still gonna try to come to the show?  Tam wanted to know.  I know you have alot of new things that have popped up.  If not, maybe get with us that Friday during lunch for a bite to eat?  (I'll watch ya'll eat or have salad.)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> the three of you in a mall would be a clothing store's dreams come true


NO KIDDING NT!!!!!! LoL!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

Jodie!!  Hey! Awww thanks!!! Your A CUTIE toooooo

Yep~~ I still plan on coming to your show~ Just have to leave around 3pm.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh should be done by then!  I was just checking, I know you have surgery stuff planned soon too.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

COOL!!!

My surgery will be June 18th. 
I go in for pre-op stuff on wed. June 16th. (takes like 3-4 hours) uggg

Then I will be off work until Tuesday or wednesday the following week.. till the 23rd.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

Jodie~ Do you think I should get pictures done with the photographer before my surgery??? I do not look model ready or picture worthy--but I am getting lines. What do you think?? Since I can't workout for a month after surgery. (or longer) Hmmm????


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

Stacey either way you will look great!!!  You are such a doll and I really wish I had friends like you around here.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

awww thanks Pam SO MucH!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

Well- No more shopping for me I just found out my surgery will cost $550. Since Matt has new Insurance..and we have not met our deductible. I think I will pay probably 800 when its all done! (Once everyone bills me)
The surgery cost about 12,000 or more though.

Thank god For savings accounts!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

This new site is hard to get use to


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Jodie~ Do you think I should get pictures done with the photographer before my surgery??? I do not look model ready or picture worthy--but I am getting lines. What do you think?? Since I can't workout for a month after surgery. (or longer) Hmmm????


I'd love to be your photographer    And if you accept my offer, I'll even go out and buy a camera ...  

I find it hard to believe that you're not model/picture ready ... please.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Stacey...I would do pics when you feel like you would want too. You may want to email him to see when he has time open.

did you know it is too friggen hot to be laying out at the pool.  Lasted 45 mins and had to come in.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

hahahaaha NT!! 

Thanks also   I think I'm pretty ready for the pics-- Not "jodie" ready--but I do look better for ME. LoL


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG JODIE! IT IS SOOO HOT OUT THERE RIGHT NOW!! ITS GROSSS --HOT!! YUCK!! I walked next door to get me a drink--YUCK!!!! I could feel the sun pounding me!! 

Hmmm?? I might email him!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 1, 2004)

You look like a model to me!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

awww thanks honey!! You haven't seen me naked though!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

Wednesday June 2, 2004

Don't wanna be at work!!!

Breakfast:  1/2cup oats with Blueberries, cinniamon & 1 packet of splenda
                1/2 tbsp nat. PB

* need to get eggs *


Will update as I go.. But I brought with me to work:  Green Beans, Protein powder and an apple. So thats what it will be later unless I get me a small (Lettuce/cucumber) salad at Kroger

Everyone have a great day


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> awww thanks honey!! You haven't seen me naked though!!


I had to at least reply to this comment miss Stacey ... and I think I did well by keeping it out of the gutter.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Stacey well I bet if I saw you naked I would say the same thing, that youa re one sexy mama     So hun you are awesome.  Good Morning bye the way


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

Your so funny NT   I know.. I look pretty good naked..Lmao.. but not goooood enough for Playboy   hahaha!!

Thankya SS! Good Morning darling!! How R U?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

I am good just getting ready to take off for school, i have a final today


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Your so funny NT   I know.. I look pretty good naked..Lmao.. but not goooood enough for Playboy   hahaha!!
> 
> Thankya SS! Good Morning darling!! How R U?


being the betting man I am ... I'd bet you're wrong.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

PAM~~  GOOD LUCK ON YOUR FINAL!!!!! I know you will do great!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

NT-- Your a Nut!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

I sooooooooooo Don't want to work today!!!!!!

That staffing agency called me and told me they had a job for me..For $12 an hour..I was shocked..had to say NO THANKS..and told them AGAIN what I want to make!

I totally didn't know that my Neighbor works for a staffing agency--shes like the head person there..and is going to help me out-WOOOHOO. Although she told me I should stay where I'm at until I get my endometriosis under control.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

I am glad you found somene to help Stcaye and I totally agree with her that you don't want to be switching jobs while all this is going on due to the health insurance and benefit issues that wil arise also the whole time off thing.  Good lukc hun


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Pam!! I know it is true! I should wait. Although it won't effect my insurance-- I am on my hubbys!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 2, 2004)

Leave work...Umm...say your sick?   Then go play!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

okay I'm like 9-10 days late with my period. Had a Blood test done last thursday and it came back negative last friday. My doc called and asked if I had started yesterday--and I said No-and they wanted me to come in for another blood test- I said I would wait a few days...

And Sooo I'm Waiting!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Jodie!! I wish! I have to save my sick/vacation days (we get 12 days to use however we want-sick or Vacation)
I have 9.5  left...
after surgery I will have 5.. uggg and we are going to Vegas with that free vacation...and to Aruba before next December. (free vacation we won-only have to pay airfare)


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 2, 2004)

We got one to Disney, then one to Hawaii (we pay air).  I know what ya mean about having to save the vacation time.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

Cool!! I wanted to go to Florida--we got to choose  between Floida & Vegas (did you guys tooo??) And Matt wanted Vegas--he's never been.

Did you guys get to choose between 4 or 5 different locations for the longer trip??
We had 2 places in Hawaii, aruba, Jamaica, Mexico. 

-- I'm taking the 3 hour flight to Aruba  I can't fly--hate IT! Otherwise we would go to Hawaii!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 2, 2004)

Sounds like Craig went to the same place as you guys.  Was it up in Conroe?
We've never been to Vegas either, but Florida sounding more appealing to us both.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey hottie!    I don't want to be at work either, but I never want to be at work  !!  I think you should definatly go for the pictures too, and be sure you post them  !!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 2, 2004)

She does need to do pics!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

Jodie--Yep We were in conroe!!  

Awww I don't know about the pics!!!  I really don't have time to do them before my surgery--Unless I can on a sunday? Plus I haven't been able to workout hardcore do to my cramping..etc.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Andrea!! Thanks honey--WHEN I do them I will totally post them here! 

I know- I never want to be at work either!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

jodie-- I need his email (the photographer) Please hon!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

Thursday June 3, 2004 (HATE THIS DAMN DATE  )

Diet has been okay I GUESS- Workout is Non Existent though. 
I have been in a LOT of pain--and living on pain pills. I really wish
the surgery would have been yesterday like planned. Oh Well.

I usually wake up feeling okay-no cramps at least. So MAYBE  I should do light
cardio in the mornings??? But then I would have my cramps a lot earlier in
the day. Usually they start getting bad at 10am -- on a good day not till 2pm.
Fun. Fun. At least I know why though

I have been snacking on chex mix at night  I know..bad..but oh well. I can't help it. Watching TV & Relaxing triggers me to Snack. And my dumb but bought another bag of
Chex Mix Honey Nut Flavor. I go through a bag in less than 8-9 days. LoL.

My other cheating/snacking is with Jellybeans. I'm almost done with the bag though
Usually have about 20-25 peices all together by the time 5pm hits. I think I will throw them away today. But thats hard to do.

Other than that..my Meals are perfect. Almost. Its the one thing I do right..since Fried food and heavy foods/pasta/etc.. makes me feel yucky and hurts my tummy SO bad.

Breakfast today: 8:30am
1/2c. oatmeal w/ cinn. 
1/4c. Blueberries
1 slice WW SF Bread (9 carbs)

10-12 jellybeans before lunch

Lunch:
1 cup greenbeans
4 pretty strawberries
1 carbwise bar

oh and after that I must post-- 4 peanutbutter M&M's

Dinner:
(WILL BE)
5oz. chicken w/ salsa
1 cup greenbeans
1 slice ww SF bread

and I might as well post this:
1 cup of chex mix. (I NEVER go over 1.5 cups)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

I AM IN PAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

awww Stace!!! hope that they go away girl! I hate seeing you in pain!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2004)

Stacey,
honey, I'm saying my prayers for you and I'm hoping you are feeling better.  I know the surgery will go well.   You'll be fine.  And I'm glad you didn't drop out of IM completely -- that would be foolish.

Not only are we here to support you when you need diet and training help, but we're here JUST to support too.   We all love you and will be here for you with whatever you need....support, a shoulder to lean on, venting friends, bitching friends anything......

PLUS, if you dropped out, I'd have to kick your booty.  You don't want that do you???


I love you honey.....can't wait to see you next weekend.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

That sounds so weird.....Next weekend!  

if it makes anyone feel better, I was bad.  Had two pieces of choc. (valentine candy, wayyy old) and about a baked lays chip.  They are evil at work it's no fair!!!  I come in,  there's candy, dinner rolls for sandwichs, etc.


----------



## Jill (Jun 3, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> 4 pretty strawberries


You are such a cutie I sware!!!!

I hope you are feeling better hon, sending hugs your way!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

Atherjen---THANKS So Much 
How are you?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Stacey,
> honey, I'm saying my prayers for you and I'm hoping you are feeling better. I know the surgery will go well. You'll be fine. And I'm glad you didn't drop out of IM completely -- that would be foolish.
> 
> Not only are we here to support you when you need diet and training help, but we're here JUST to support too. We all love you and will be here for you with whatever you need....support, a shoulder to lean on, venting friends, bitching friends anything......
> ...


AWWWW   THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH FOR THAT!!!! I know I was being totally foolish thinking of not coming on IM! I LOVE you guys!! I'm always here for you also honey!!!  THANK YOU!!!!

I have news about my surgery--its SATURDAY!!!!!  UGGGGGGGG But happy

I LOVE YOU TOOOOO GIRL!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

JILL--- I WAS THINKING OF YOU WHEN I TYPED THAT ABOUT THE STRAWBERRIES!! HAHA LOL
I swear though--they were ALMOST too pretty to eat


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

JODIE: OMG!!! DO I NEED TO COME TO YOUR OFFICE AND BEAT UP YOUR COWORKERS??? DON'T THEY KNOW YOUR COMP IS NEXT WEEKEND (My Gosh That does sound weird)....

Girl BACK AWAY FROM THE CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS AN ORDER

...Love youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

well I have news- I was in SO much pain today--it was bad-- I was crying at work.
I talked to my docs office -the nurse there- And she wanted me to go to the ER If The pain continued tonight= but I didn't want just ANY doc doing surgery on me.. so I said I would lay on my heating pad all night-And she wanted me to come in at 8:15 friday morning. (tomorrow)
So I balled my eyes out to the HR lady telling her I may go in for surgery tomorrow--she was really sweet to me--and told me not to worry about work, etc.. and helped me calm down.
Well I paged my doctor when I got home.. ( I had a feeling he didn't know the pain I was in b/c He had left the office early) SO I told him that I was in so much pain, kept getting in the Fetal position b/c that felt better..etc.... 
So He wants to do emergency surgery on Saturday. I'm SO nervous. He said he may have trouble getting a uruologist-but he will work on that on friday. If he cant he just won't be able to get the endometriosis by my Urethas(?SP?)...And if pain contiuned in 2 months we might have to go back in for that.. ?? 

SOOO I will have a busy day tomorrow..working a little maybe? Have to be at the doc at 8:30am for anther blood test--since I am 11 or 12 days late--then I have to get all my Pre-operation stuff taken care of. Blood work, etc.. paper work, YUCK! 

SO This is good I'm having it early--- I'm just nervous as HELLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!

Love you all & Thank you so much for being here for me!!!! 

I will update more tomorrow night.  Can't eat after I think 7pm tomorrow--uggg! Gotta Stock up! Haha!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey Stacey I am sorry hun!!!!     I will be dreaming and praying for you hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2004)

Thank you Pam so much


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

hopefully this will help rid you of this pain!

Do you get to eat ice cream?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks NT! I hope it helps!!

 hmmmm?? I don't know about ice cream-- I will have some yogurt I'm sure-- tomorrow I'm on a sugarfree jello diet all day.  Then Next week I will eat healthy. Since I can't workout for a month--I have to keep the diet in check


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!! You are in my prayers hun- I SOOOOO hope you feel better soon.  Don't worry about workouts and diet right now- just worry about getting Stacey better- k!! Sending big hugs your way!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2004)

Dang Stacey!  I hope everything goes ok with tomorrow.  If you need anything, don't hesitate to call.  We just want you healthy again!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 4, 2004)

Awwwww I am soooo sorry honeybuns    *BIG HUGS*  I am so upset you are going through this and I wish I could come give you a hug and see you after your surgery and bring you some flowers or something!!!!! 

BTW, is the sf jello diet for the surgery or just a one day diet for losing weight? MMM ice cream.. turkey hill makes this delicious low fat no sugar added ice cream w/ only 80 cals per 1/2 cup and it tastes like regular to me!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Sweetie!! You are in my prayers hun- I SOOOOO hope you feel better soon. Don't worry about workouts and diet right now- just worry about getting Stacey better- k!! Sending big hugs your way!!!!!


Aww Thank You honey SO Much!!!  Thats my plan--getting Stacey better!
I'm sooo nervous about tomorrow. I have bad feelings about..and watch..my luck my doc will cancel on me. He can't do that can he? I guess he could if someone was having a baby or something..haha.

I'll let all of you know how it went!!  Thanks honey!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Dang Stacey! I hope everything goes ok with tomorrow. If you need anything, don't hesitate to call. We just want you healthy again!


Jodie~  Hey sweetie! Thank you so much! You are so sweet and I really appreciate you! I have your number-thank you SO much! I know- I want to be healthy too!!!!

Matt will be taking me to the hospital-and my mom is going also. Then Matt will leave for work when I'm in surgery (Poor guy can't take off b/c He has his new job-and they keep them on probation for the first 3 months)
I'm staying with My mom tomorrow night (cody Tooooo) and sunday night my friend is staying with me here at my home. (she lives down the street from me..my workout buddy/good friend)

SO DAMN NERVOUS


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Awwwww I am soooo sorry honeybuns    *BIG HUGS* I am so upset you are going through this and I wish I could come give you a hug and see you after your surgery and bring you some flowers or something!!!!!
> 
> BTW, is the sf jello diet for the surgery or just a one day diet for losing weight? MMM ice cream.. turkey hill makes this delicious low fat no sugar added ice cream w/ only 80 cals per 1/2 cup and it tastes like regular to me!!!!!!


HEY Greekie!!  Thanks girlie so much!!!!  I'm sure God has his reasons why I'm going through this- He's just making me a very strong girl while he's doing it. Awww flowers. You are sooo sweet!  

I have to eat very very light tomorrow after surgery--like Jello- water- jello- ummm? Maybe toast & Crackers..stuff like that. The past two surgerys I didn't want to eat anything. I did buy a carbcontrol smoothie drink today for tomorrow or sunday.
It's the surgery diet- just have to be very light with eating ..On monday I will be eating a tad more.

MMMM That ice cream sounds good- I haven't seen it here yet. 

Have a great weekend girl!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2004)

Okay its Midnight.  No more food or water until after surgery tomorrow-UGGG. I have to drink that fleet stuff in a few minutes to make me go potty--Grosssss!!! 

I will let you all know how it goes. Just pray he tells me I can still have a baby--and that he keeps all my girl body parts!!!!!

Love you all!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey girlie!
 I just saw this. Good luck tomorrow - I will be sending lots of happy surgery vibes to Texas!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks Hiker!

Well My surgery went pretty good. Got home last night at 9:30pm- I was actually admitted into the hospital and had my own room. It was different..usually I do day surgery--and they pretty much boot you out of there after you wake up. The doctor got out all of my scar tissue, the rupurted cysts, and the other big cysts that I had. 
He said they were really big. He wants me to get pregnant asap--within the next 3-5 months.. If I'm not pregnant in 6 months I will need surgery again. He said my Endometriosis is going to just get worse and worse until I have a baby (A baby does not cure it..but it makes it not come back much)
I had Laproscopy, A D&C & something else?? Umm? I have 3 cuts- one on my belly button and two down below. (like 4 inches from my belly button) THEY HURT And are SO swollen!
I'm taking my pain pills every 4 hours...along with this antiboitic once a day so I don't get infected. Also taking Motrin.

Cody Knows I'm hurting--its so cute- he just licks my face. He slept on my legs last night--it was like he just knew not to walk up on my tummy. 

The Doc is also sending me to a fertiltiy doctor as soon as I'm well. And Wants Matt to get checked as well. 

I'm in a LOT of pain--  LOTS- and bleeding a lot, I'm trying to walk around though to get all this gas out of me from sugery (They blow your tummy up with gas) Its all in my chest & Shoulders and feels like I have been ran over by a bus. 
OUCH! I just hiccuped--that hurts like  hell. 

Anyway.. will update more later. I'm at my moms house now-stayed here last night since Matt had to work. He's about to come over here-then has to go back to work. Later My mom's taking me to my house..and my friend Jentri is going to come over and stay with me.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2004)

STACEY!!!  I hope everything gets better soon, I hate surgery and I hate to hear you in pain.  And if you need to rest REST!!!  Don't make me fly down there and sit your buns on your couch.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 6, 2004)

You better just listen to that doctor and get pregnant right away!

 I'm glad everything went well for you sweetie. Get lots of rest and eat your favorite foods for the next couple of days, and lots of healthy ones to help your body heal.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Shorty! Thanks girl! I know I hate surgery too..and the pain after..uggg. 

Don't worry I'm resting A LOT! Just going from the couch, to the recliner, to the chairs at the table. 

I have ate a little bit today- although its hard.
2 servings of jello ( at different times), 2 slices of ww bread, and a cup of chicken broth/some noddles/chicken soup.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey hiker~ thanks hon! Oh we do plan on listening to the doctor. I'm so ready to be a Mommy!

I am trying to just EAT right now! LoL- it's hard. But they said for me to take it slowly with food..and eat jello/ crackers. 

Tomorrow I may be ready for some Real Chicken!


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2004)

Stacey,

Although I have been out of the loop sorta speak but please take care and I wish you the best, hun!! My ex-GF had cysts and she did MUCH better health wise overall!!!

Take Care Sweetie!!

David


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you David!


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2004)

Go check out my journal sweetie!  I dedicated a song to you as I'm learning it on piano!!!  The music is sooooooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey strong girl!  I am so glad the surgery went well, I hope you feel better very soon!!! I will pray for you to get preggo soon girly, your baby will be amazingly beautiful too, with such a pretty mommy.  Keep poppin those pain pills princess!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2004)

oh my gosh David--You did!!! You are SO AWESOME! I'm going to read it now!! Aww THANKS! I'm Blushing!! 

Greeky--thank you sweetie so much for all those kind words. Your a very beautiful girl also sweetie!! Don't worry-as sooon as the doc releases me for that "Extra Cardio" We will be at it..haha!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2004)

Monday, June 7th?? Funny I don't know the date today

Just been resting all day today--very sore, but I think the gas is all coming out of me..its still in my shoulder area..hurts..but getting better.

My friend stopped by to see me, and Matt has been home all day today. He just ran to his parents though to borrow their lawn mower..ours is being a brat.
My Mom is stopping by later too.  I love visitors

I think I will try & eat a meal. All I have had today is a serving of jello, and a peice of bread, and 6 or 7 wheat thins. I'm afraid to eat too much-don't want to upset my tummy.

I am gonna try some plain chicken though w/ brown rice? Hmm?
thats pretty plain. 
I haven't had an appetite at all, but I think its coming back slowly.

Matt's home


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey you!
Dang! I have not been in here for so long...sorry you had to endure such a thing!
I wish wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

Good luck!!!!!  I am thinking of you honey


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> oh my gosh David--You did!!! You are SO AWESOME! I'm going to read it now!! Aww THANKS! I'm Blushing!!


You are more than welcome!!!  And Deserving as always!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Burner! Yeah Where ya been dude??? (Kidding )

HI PAM!  Thanks!  

David~


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

going thru a personal crisis..and breaking up w/ the girl I thought I was going to spend the rest of my life with...
you feeling any better?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

oh my gosh! I'm sooo sorry honey!! What happend?? Sorrry!!

Sending hugs to you!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

Long story. But as I said..going thru a personal crisis right now. I can and will recover from it. (not physical) Instead of supporting me, or in the least...sympathize, I got nothing but criticism and judgement. She also said something to me that I wold never be able to forgive her for.
I'm not perfect, and I have bungled things up between us. (inocent, lack of experience..shoulda kept my mouth shut kinda boo-boos) She intentionally said this thing to hurt me..it was the worst thing anyone cold have ever said to me. If it was a uy saying that to me, we'd be fighting. Her..automatic break-up. She knew beter than to say something like that..so..after a year of damn near perfection...had to part ways. I am not mad or resentful, but sad that I cannot have her in my life. Everytime I pick up the phone to dial..I almost by habit, dial her #. It is going to take some getting used to not having her in my life.
It sux.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Stace  
I've been away a lot, I'm sorry  What is this surgery I hear about? Endo?  I hope it went well sweety! I wish I could do something for you! 
I'm going to Greece tomorrow morning! It's going to be so great! If you PM me your address I might be able to send a postcard 

Have a great week sweetie, will talk more to you when I get back  
Lotsa hugs and kisses your way


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

Greece? um..whos' going with you???

Is Justin there w/ you now?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2004)

Mike, I sent you a PM 

Yes, Justin and I are going to Greece, he'll be with me all summer  Check out our/my new pics in my gallery 

Take care of yourself sweetie *hugs*


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

you two havea GREAT time! Got the Pm..thank you!
That's why Iam lucky to have friends on this site!
we gotta meet some day, you know! too bad y'all can't make it to the 'O' on Vegas this Fall...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2004)

Well I'll be in the states for  a whole year, so maybe we can work something out


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

heh heh...looks like business is starting to pick up a bit. Might be able to fit in a road trip to the East coast for a weekend. Check out the college girls....

Hey..gotta get back in the wig of thngs, you know!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

Burner~ I'm so sorry about everything that you are going through. Thats so sad..you are a really great guy and I hate to see you in pain. PM me if you need to talk. I'm hear for you! Hugs!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Stace
> I've been away a lot, I'm sorry  What is this surgery I hear about? Endo?  I hope it went well sweety! I wish I could do something for you!
> I'm going to Greece tomorrow morning! It's going to be so great! If you PM me your address I might be able to send a postcard
> 
> ...


Hey Jenny! How are you?? HAVE FUN IN GREECE!!!!  Yes I want a postcard if you have time to buy one & send it..if not don't worry. I will Pm ya my addy! COOL!!! 

Yep-surgery! It's the same one I had last year--this time just had bigger cysts..I'm healing really good though. Walking around more today..but I gotta remember that my insides are still all torn up and healing even though I'm not hurting as bad. Still taking it easy!

HAVE FUN IN GREECE!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Burner~ I'm so sorry about everything that you are going through. Thats so sad..you are a really great guy and I hate to see you in pain. PM me if you need to talk. I'm hear for you! Hugs!!


thanks, Stace!
might have to make a trip to Texas and see some of your fellow Texan hotties....hear they are pretty good looking..kinda like yerself..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

Come on down Burner!! There are some beautiful people down here!!! 

(and thanks)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

Tuesday June 8th

Today was a better day- all that air, and gas that was in my shoulders and neck area are finally almost out of me. So thats good. I still have a lot of pain in the tummy area, and where I'm cut that hurts. But day by day I'm doing better. I walked around more today.. It still hurts to put my undies on and putting on my comfy gym shorts is a challenge also. Matt did the laundry today- 3 loads  And he went and got me Chicken fajtias for dinner. I was finally hungry. 
That was really my only meal today-besides the Sugar Free Jello- but At least I am eating now.  

My legs look so damn skinny today its WEIRD. Freaking me out totally!! Monday they were huge from all the gas.. and now today they look smaller than they did before surgery.  Wierdos I tell ya.
I did do a ton of squats and pile squats and lunges the night before surgery (Even though I had cramps and pain..I knew it was my last time to work out for a month)..maybe that did them justice..who knows!!

Anyway.. Oh and I have auntie flo--she came the day after surgery. So nice of her. But I'm glad I got this while at home

(Sowwwy guys for TMI- But this is My journal--and thats what its for also is to help me track that so I can get pregnant--and be on the cover of FitPregnancy magazine..hahahaha)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh and for the record- I could NEVER be a stay at home mom. Lordy I'm bored to death here..of course I cant do anything though-like workout or laundry-or anything...but still.. that would only take up 2-3hours of the day. 

Borging. (I guess If I had a two year old to chase after it wouldn't be so borging..haha)


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

Stacey....perhaps it is because you haven't had much in the way of food, so your not holding much water so they look smaller?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

That could be it! Also I haven't had a diet coke since before surgery--just water! And Jello--lots of jello--and crackers- and some baked chicken last night. More jello today-then my chicken meal tonight.  I like them though-they can stay --I can see leg muscles!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 9, 2004)

Stacey you are so cute!!  I am glad to hear you are doing better and not in as much pain.  Wish me luk today, last final and huge presentation.  Enjoy the jello!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey Cutie!! You sound like your feeling A LOT better!! Good Luck getting pregnant, I'm sure Matt doesn't mind all of the practicing


----------



## Stacey (Jun 9, 2004)

GOOD LUCK PAM With the Final and presentation!!!! You can do it! 

Andrea-  I know ~ Matt sure won't mind all the practice!! LoL!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 9, 2004)

Wednesday June 9, 2004

Today I feel a lot worse, very weird. Woke up this morning and I am so sore and hurt a lot more than yesterday. I will definatly take it easy. I have to go back to work tomorrow. My last day to watch Dr. Phil. LoL!

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Oh and for the record- I could NEVER be a stay at home mom. Lordy I'm bored to death here..of course I cant do anything though-like workout or laundry-or anything...but still.. that would only take up 2-3hours of the day.
> 
> Borging. (I guess If I had a two year old to chase after it wouldn't be so borging..haha)


having been at home for a week with our daughter when she was young, I too felt it was a dull job ... although we've both split the housework/chores.  I couldn't imagine sitting at home now with not much to do ... I get bored on long weekends, never mind a week.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 9, 2004)

I hear ya NT! Imagine not being able to do anything b/c you just had surgery--and you can't even bend down in the washer to get clothes out... to put in the dryer, I can't do any chores yet.. So I'm REALLY Bored!!! lol.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2004)

Thursday June 10th

Back at work today! Fun Fun. Still sore but I am healing.. and getting better slowly! 

I bet my doggie misses me--we have been together 24-7 since last sat. night. I bet he is Lonely & looking for me!!

Diet today is pretty good--getting back to more meals now.

Meal One: 3 eggwhites & Watermellon

Meal two: Carbwise bar, a few wheat-thins

Meal Three: 1 cup lettuce, slices of cucumber, eggwhites (Salad from Kroger)

Meal Four: (Will Be) chicken & Greenbeans


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2004)

*FRIDAY JUNE 11, 2004*

_SOOOOO glad it's friday- it's been hard working the past two days with pain--now I can rest & sleep this weekend. I do have to go to a wedding tomorrow afternoon--but I doubt I stay more than 2-3 hours tops. _
_*Hurt Like HELL *today!! Uggg~ Worse than wednesday or thursday. I know I over did it yesterday. Can't wait to lay my bootie on the couch tonight. Thank god we are not too busy at work_

*Meals today:*

_*M1: *1/2 cup oatmeal with blueberries and cinn. _
_      3 eggwhites_

_*Snack:*  watermelon & 2 crackers_

_*M2:  *McDonalds Grilled Chicken salad--plain. (I am only getting this b/c I want that walk-o-meter thing they are giving away with their salads!!!)_
_      Fruit Salad (work ordered me this from LaMadililynn- I didn't want anything--and they are buying are lunch--and were picking on me- so I said just get me the small fruit salad.. I can snack on that the rest of the day _

_*M3: *Hmmm? Probably Chicken & Green beans.  Although Matt is off today so I may get him to go to Sweet Tomotoes with me--this awesome Salad bar place!! Yum!_

_Lots & Lots of water -- I have been having over 1.5 gallons every day. _


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

Meals still look yummy Stacey.  You know I have never tried LaMadeline.  Is it good?  I think the pastries would call my name.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!! I'm glad today's Friday too, I'm sooooo sleepy!! You better rest up this weekend and enjoy the salad bar if you decide to go.  Have you ever ate the baby corns?  I love those things, everytime I eat them I think of that movie BIG where the guy nibbles on them like real corn


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2004)

JODIE~~~All I had from LaMadeline was 3 strawberries---their salads had too much goook on them..lol.. I have never ate there either!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2004)

Andrea~ Hey honey!! Thats what I plan to do this weekend--REST! I am in SO Much PAIN right now it sucks-- I just signed on here to Wish Jodie Good Luck--then I'm taking a pain pill and going to bed. If this keeps Up I will miss the wedding tomorrow also. Haven't had bad pain like this since Monday!! UGGGGGGGGG!! OWIE!!!

I did go to the salad bar with Matt- He had a tummyache though and didn't eat too much--which helped me not eat much also. Just had a romaine salad with cucumbers, green peppers, boiled chicken and a tablespoon of FF Honey mustard. Also half a slice of WW Bread. Thank god he didn't go back for more-- I know I would have. He saved me calories
I haven't tried those baby corns!! LoL

You have a great weekend girlie!

*GOOD LUCK JODIE!!!!! HUGS & KISSES TO YOU!!! *


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2004)

*Monday June 14th*

Had a great weekend--relaxed a lot & went to a good friends wedding!  

I'm healing great.. but around one of my cuts there is a big bruise around it, and that cut hurts real bad..will have to keep my eye on it! 

Meal One:
Carbwise bar 
few bites of an apple 

Meal two:
25grams protein powder
few slices of cucumber
half an apple

Meal Three:

Meal Four:

??

I was so happy this morning-- I weighed 120.5!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2004)

120 is down or what you would like to maintain?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2004)

120 is perfect for me-- I do not want to go any lower than 115--I would look too skinny!! But I'm VERY happy with 120!!!! 

I had a very clean eating weekend-no cheating! Not even on my allowed Cheat meal day- I just feel a lot better eating healthy all the time. I have tummy issues and can't eat bad anyway.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congratulations Stacey!! 120 sounds perfect   But, you already looked great!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Andrea!! Your so sweet! Now I just need to Maintain the 120!! I would be happy if it went to 118--just don't know if I should or even Can Go lower. LoL


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a feeling you will be able to hold that well Stacey, you are too cute, I wish I could see 120    I feel huge now.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

*Tuesday June 15th*

It's nasty outside--dark & rainy!
Last night I went for a 7 minute walk around my little circle- Cody needed it..I know I'm not suppose to workout..but it was just a SLOW walk! We saw a 3 1/2 foot long snack too---ahhhh I HATE snakes!! I ran about 20 feet. Yuck! YucK!!!

Here are my meals today- all planned & cooked!!

*M1:*  1/2cup oatmeal, 3 eggwhites, 1/4cup blueberries (In the oats)

*M2: *  4 strawberries, 22 grams of protein powder 
        1 WW LC (4carbs) Tortilla

(Molecular nutrition..the lemonade flavor. They mailed me a sample finally!! Have any of you tried it?? Should I go get me a salad for lunch..is this stuff nasty?????? Let me know if you have tried it! Thanks!!

*Snack: *1 cup sugarfree Jello 

*M3:  *4 oz. ground turkey meat with salsa
       1 cup green beans
       10 Reduced fat Wheat Thins

*M4:  *4 oz. ground turkey meat w/ salsa
       1 cup green beans

*SNACK*: Sugar Free Chocolate pudding (Made it with FF LC Milk last night )

Hope Everyone has a great day!!

Jodie: STAY DRY!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Shorty!! I really am going to try my hardest to maintain--or get to 118! I'm liking the way I look. I'm having to eat super clean (umm except for that slice of pecan pie last night) since I cannot workout right now!!

How tall are you Pam?
You look great in your pictures!!! BEAUTIFUL! Not Huge at all!! Shush!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 15, 2004)

I am only 5'2" so I am built a lot like Jodie.  Thick and strong    I just wish I could see all my muscles like she is right now.  I am trying my hardest just starting to get a bit frustrated.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

I thought you were around that height!! I'm 5'5--but still have thick legs! uggg!!! 
Give it time girl--We will Have sexy legs like Jodie SOON!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Thanks Andrea!! Your so sweet! Now I just need to Maintain the 120!! I would be happy if it went to 118--just don't know if I should or even Can Go lower. LoL


If you happy with your current stature, why push it?  This might be a once in a life time history hearing that a woman is happy with her body


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

NT-That is very true!! No I'm not totally happy with my "Body" (like my legs still need more work..but they are coming;..however everything else to me is pretty good. I like Me!  I still don't have a 4-Pack or a SIX Pack YET but oh well. 

Yep I am pretty happy though! 

(can you tell I have been reading Positive books & listening to Joel Olsteen (the preacher)  ~~ hahahaha~~~


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Stacey!!!  

Dropping in again on ya!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

HEY DAVID!  How is Florida Treating you??


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2004)

Try mixing your ground turkey or chix with taco spice, salsa, a tiny bit of ff ranch and lettuce. Taco salad thats healthy! Im addicted to the stuff!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 16, 2004)

Morning Cutie!!  Try what Jill said, I do it and it's yummy.  But I add FF sour cream instead of the ranch and a little FF cheese.


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2004)

I think you should post some new pics of yourself.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> having been at home for a week with our daughter when she was young, I too felt it was a dull job ... although we've both split the housework/chores. I couldn't imagine sitting at home now with not much to do ... I get bored on long weekends, never mind a week.


Hiya Stace! sounds like you are doing better!

hey NT! U should try it @ my place..my TV blew up..there isn't much to do @ home..except go out and do something....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Try mixing your ground turkey or chix with taco spice, salsa, a tiny bit of ff ranch and lettuce. Taco salad thats healthy! Im addicted to the stuff!


Hey Jill! I just love your avi pic!!
MMMM That sounds yummy-without the ranch though-I hate salad dressings!!
I put a Salsa on mine-- Yum!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Andrea!!  How are you? See I don't like ranch..and I don't like cheese..lol..I'm a weirdo!!!!!!

Jill-- I will put pics up at the end of summer! Promise!

I ordered Windsor Pilates the other night- I get 4 DVD's, this rubber band thing that they use, and some other stuff--all for $45!!  (at Target they sale the Winsdor Pilates-only 2 Dvds for $39---So I know I got a great deal!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

Heya NT!  How are you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2004)

what about:
hey Burner? How are you??


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> HEY DAVID!  How is Florida Treating you??


Florida is just Dahhh-lin'  

It's going good and so isn't the band management!  Just very tired!

I'm playing that night as well!  I'm playing Piano/Keyboard for 3 song!!!!!!  

I hope you and your family are doing well!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

Morning hottie.    I just woke up    fell asleep at 11pm last night and woke up at 9am   I can't believe it, must have been one tired puppy


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

Morning hottie.    I just woke up    fell asleep at 11pm last night and woke up at 9am   I can't believe it, must have been one tired puppy
How are you doing???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what about:
> hey Burner? How are you??


Oh my gosh--Burner-when I typed in NT's name-- I meant to write Your name there!! I'm such a blond!! LoL 

HOW ARE U BURNER?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

DAVID~ Hey I'm glad to hear your doing good!! Get some sleep sweetie!!!!!
I'm doing really good also--thanks!! Take care & REST!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

PAM~ Hey girlie~ Wow you got a lot of sleep (I'm jealous)! Thats what I do  on the weekends--go to bed at 11:30 or 12 and sleep till 9 or 10 or even 11!! Aww Love it! You must have been tired. Are you back in Oregon now??


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

Nope still in Cali    Thank goodness, I talked to my mom and the weather has been yucky up there, I am not ready to go back to that


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey hon I am sorry I havent been in here much, silly new job! and its only part time! Hope u are feeling better!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

Pam~ Oh Cool!!!  I know~the weather here has been nasty all week-yuck!!! ENJOY DARREN! 

Heya Greekie--you got a part time job? Doing what?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

I HATE MY JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh--Burner-when I typed in NT's name-- I meant to write Your name there!! I'm such a blond!! LoL
> 
> HOW ARE U BURNER?


I am doing much better now, thank you.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

cool Burner!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 16, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> I HATE MY JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Join the club!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> cool Burner!!!!


well, with my personal problems, life is suckig big rocks, but trying to keep positive...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

*Meals today- Wednesday June 16th*
_I HATE my job today--really thinking about buying this tanning salon that is forsale (My Dream is to Own one)_

_*M1: *carbwise protein bar (3 net carbs)_

_*M2: *Nitrotech protein shake (5 carbs)_
_      4 strawberries & 10 saltfree peanuts_

_*Snack: *sugarfree jello cup_

_*M3: *4-5oz. ground turkey meat _
_      1 cup greenbeans_

_*Snack: *1 cup sugarfree Chocolate pudding *made it with FF LC Milk*_

_and probably a tbsp of nat PB closer to bedtime!_


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry Burner
It is good though to try and stay positive- however remember that if you ever need to talk I have an open ear!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

*Thursday June 17th--*2 more weeks until I can workout!!
Meals today~

*M1: *Carbwise Bar (3net carbs)  2 Exenadrine & One prenatal vitamin

*M2: *Nitro-tech (Already made can/drink)
      45 grams of protein, 5 carbs, 230 calories, 1.5grams of fat, 3 di.fiber)

*Snack: *(was suppose to eat this with shake-but got too busy at work-and just wasn't hungry)
4 Strawberries (YUM, 3 ittybitty pretzel sticks-- like 10 Carbs)

*M4: ? *will be either the rest of my ground turkey meat (4 to 5oz.) and green beans...or Matt wants to go out to eat--& I don't- but if we do I'm having a grilled chicken salad.

Snack later-- SF Jello


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh--Burner-when I typed in NT's name-- I meant to write Your name there!! I'm such a blond!! LoL


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

*HI NT!! * HOW R U!!!???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

My hubby wants to go out to eat tonight-- I hate going out to eat now--just the last few times I have I got sick real bad!!  I just need Clean food!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey Hun!!    Are you doing a low carb diet?  Just curious??  I'd love to own a tanning salon- you sound JUST like me!! I wanted to take cosmatology and own my own spa where we did hair/nails/tanning/facials/massages and everything and have a gym attached to it.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

ANDREA!! Oh my gosh---Thats my dream to own my own tanning place WITH A Gym attatched to it!! HOW CRAZY~ I have had this plan to open one since I was 16 or earlier--just never knew how I could afford it. To open your own down here you have to put over $100,000 Plus into it--from designing the entire inside (Putting up the walls of the tanning bed rooms, etc...) to painting..designing a theme..etc..etc... ) I have so many tanning bed, & Product books. It's expensive. I was going to ask my husbands mom for help last year (they have lots of $$$) But I want it on my own. Get this: This place has been open for about a year and a half-- I started tanning there right when it opened- its very close to home. The owner is Wonderful--so sweet!! The way she decorated the place is Exactly how I would have- And I told her that-- I was just in love with this place from Day One!!! Love It  Then she was really successfull and she opened another one Even CLOSER to my home--That one is doing great tooooo! However her marriage isn't because she's constantly running both places--her and her hubby- and she should have stuck with one. Well instead of waiting it out- she just wants to sell one.  The One I LOVE! She said she would sell it to me (She doesn't have it in the paper and not many people- just a few of her friends know that she wants to sell it) Well she told me about it b/c she knows how much I want to have one-and knows I love that one.  
Get This -- She had it for sale for $150,000 and she told me she would sell it to me for $40,000 with NO Beds
$60,000 with 6 beds- and she just takes 3
$95,000 with all beds.

My best friend who knows Financial stuff sooo damn good-shes got brains~ She's also an Auditor~ She wants to own one also--(This girl is my workout partner-the only girlfriend I talk about in here- well she almost opened one last year-but her partner backed out--We are thinking about doing it together-- I pay $30,000 and so does she.  SO EXCITED. However we need to find out all the finance stuff-and see what the place makes every month-etc.. etc.. Thank god I have this smart friend who knows all about all the money work.. (Oh and I would run it everyday-and she would keep her Job- She would be a silent partner-and only work there every other weekend) 

Ahhhh we are getting the paperwork to look at over the weekend.   AND My hubby is actually Excited about this.  

There is apartments going up behind the tanning place SOON- And 2 new neighborhoods opening up in the next year!!! The area it is in is BOOMING!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

Oh And Yes- I usually keep my carbs around 80 grams or Less- Pretty much everyday--with 2 days a week at about 40carbs. 

Works for me


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

*FRIDAY!! June 18th*

*MEALS~*
Meal one: Low carb bagel
              half of a small green apple

Meal Two: Nitrotech Protein shake(RTD) 45grams protein, 5 carbs)
               4 Strawberries
               3 pretzel sticks (10carbs)

Meal three: (snack really) SF Jello, one scoop protein pwd mixed w/ water

Meal four: (Dinner with my cousin & my mom) Grilled Chicken salad (Very healthy too- I have had it a bunch here..and I put salsa on top for my 'dressing'...makes it so yummy~!

Will probably have some eggwhites around 11pm with greenpeppers (YUM)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

I have been drinking 5 liters of water or more everyday!!! (No diet cokes or any other drinks) 

Maintaining this weight really well..weighed 120.5 again this morning.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 18, 2004)

Stacey- I think that's an awesome idea.  I hope one day I'm able to do it.  I even want to have a small diner in it where I'd make "healthy" foods like protein smoothies and salads and all kinds of neat stuff.  But, that's still a ways off for me.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

Thats a great idea Andrea!!! At the tanning place I use to work at in college the owner did that--worked great!!  I will sell swimsuits and jewelry probably!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

Bad news-- I got laid off today!   SUCKS!! Even though I hated that company I wanted to find a job first...need the money you know!!  

They told me they didn't have enough work for me and that buisness is really slow.
I just emailed 2 companies...wish me luck! Uggggg!


----------



## david (Jun 18, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Bad news-- I got laid off today!   SUCKS!! Even though I hated that company I wanted to find a job first...need the money you know!!
> 
> They told me they didn't have enough work for me and that buisness is really slow.
> I just emailed 2 companies...wish me luck! Uggggg!


Oh sweetie, sorry to hear about that!!  You should be able to at least collect unemplyment while finding another job.  With your personality, experience and attitude, don't fret dear, you WILL find a much better job soon!  I wish you the best, sweetheart!


----------



## Jill (Jun 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your job chickie . Have a fantastic weekend dispite the 'job thing'.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 19, 2004)

So sorry about your job sweetie!  

 I bet this will be for the best though, seems like you haven't been happy there for awhile. Maybe it's a blessing in disguise??
 Take this time to think about what you'd REALLY like to do, then go for it. You can do whatever you can dream!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 19, 2004)

Just read your above post about the Tanning Bed business.That sounds great! What a great opportunity for you. Something you are obviously excited about already would be so great. Plus your own business - how nice would that be!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Oh sweetie, sorry to hear about that!! You should be able to at least collect unemplyment while finding another job. With your personality, experience and attitude, don't fret dear, you WILL find a much better job soon! I wish you the best, sweetheart!


Thank you David so much!!!  I was really upset last night-but better today!! I needed to get away from that company and I believe this is God's way of doing it
I'm applying for unemployment right now on the internet!  I think I will get around $300 a week. Thank god I have no bills- just my car, and home!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2004)

Thank you Jill!!!  I hope you have a great weekend!!

Hey Hiker! Honey you are so right!! Thats what I have been thinking to- that this is a blessing in disguise! I know- I really want to do the tanning place. I'm finding out tomorrow or Tuesday how much it makes a month, etc... ! I'm excited about that! You know when the HR lady told me she was laying me off--and why..etc... I told her that I was fine..(I think she thought I was going to Cry) But I did great- and I DID Tell her that I think this is a Blessing (She did look at me weird) But I told her that I wasn't happy and that I have been wanting a new job, etc. I told her she was doing me a Favor b/c Now I will look MUCH harder.  I hate that HR Woman, and the company-so I know this is Right. I just like paychecks..haha..because I like to Shop-but that will just have to stop for now.  Matt gave me his debit card today to go and get his dad a gift..and to go to walmart for a few things He's going to take Good care of me he said! What's great is that I didn't have insurance, 401K or ANYTHING at that company- they didn't have crap. So All of our insurance and savings is with Matt's company! I was just getting my paycheck.

Thank GOD For A savings account!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey Stacey I am sorry about getting laid off but am glad you have some things you are looking into for the future.    to you babe


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 20, 2004)

What a sweetie Matt is to say that to you! Good things are coming your way right now.   You will be 10x happier, which is HUGE! Plus, less stress makes it easier to make a baby!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 20, 2004)

Awww hon I am sorry you got laid off but I truly think it's a sign too! Open up that tanning salon! That would be so awesome! I am getting excited just thinking about it! Wish I was nearby to come tan at your place!!!! Woohoo!!!! Matt is bein a sweetie too I am so glad to hear that!!! 

BTW.. r you still noticing no bloating now that u dont drink diet cokes?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey honey!
I'm sorry you got laid off, but I agree with the others and truley think it's a sign. A tanning place soo sounds like the right place for you, I remember you talking about it even years ago. I hope it works out and you can find the money, it would be great. Maybe we need to open up a donation fund again  It wouldn't help all that much, but it would help a little bit 
Keep that chin up and keep smiling, your smile is way to pretty to hide


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh and sweety, I've really noticed a change in Matt's attitude over the past months! I'm so happy about that honey, cause you deserve to be treated like the princess you are  Is he happy at his new job?
Have a great Monday


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 21, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!  

I'm sorry about your job.............. BUT, I agree, it's probably for the best.  And you still get a check (unemployment) and you don't have to go to work  .  And this way you'll be able to concentrate on finding the perfect job for you or on the tanning salon (which I so think you should do!!)

Glad Matt's being so sweet- you deserve it   Have a good day!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2004)

Awwwwwwww thanks girls soooo much!!!!!   Love you all!!!!! 

Pam~ hey honey how are you?? Your Right- I do have lots to look forward to!!! How's Darren doing?

Hiker~ Thanks babe~ I know- no stress will be great once I find a job I have been searching all morning! Matt Is being a sweetiepie
How are you? How's your babygirl?

GREEKIE~~ Hey Babe! Thanks Yes-- I feel much better without the diet coke. I have no bloating or anything..its nice to stay pretty much the same size all day!! No preggo look!!!!! I had a diet coke yesterday-and I knew it was  a mistake-felt all bloaty and yucky!!! I know, the tanning salon would be great- But this one doesn't make enough money for me to do it I find out. I wouldn't take home ANY money!
How have you been greeky??


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey honey!
> I'm sorry you got laid off, but I agree with the others and truley think it's a sign. A tanning place soo sounds like the right place for you, I remember you talking about it even years ago. I hope it works out and you can find the money, it would be great. Maybe we need to open up a donation fund again  It wouldn't help all that much, but it would help a little bit
> Keep that chin up and keep smiling, your smile is way to pretty to hide


Hey Girl!!!!  I miss ya! How is it going being with Justin? I bet just wonderful!!!!
I can't believe you remember me talking about the tanning place deal I have always wanted to do!! I really want to do it..just can't- it doesn't make enough!
Oh no-Don't need a donation fund--but thanks girlie!!! I'm thankful I have Matt supporting me!!! He's being wonderful!
Your so right-he has done some changing in the last few months!!  All for the better.  He really likes his new job, and we have no debt-got all of that paid off. (Besides our home and cars) so that makes him so much happier!! LoL!
I hope your having fun with your sweetie


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2004)

keep smiling Mrs Stacey ... and even though that particular tanning spot didn't pan out, there may be other opportunities to look into.  You come across as someone who would be perfect for such a small business.  You're outgoing and have a beautiful smile - heck, I'd be tempted to come tan just to chat with you. 

One door has such, but many others will open ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey you! As everyone else has said, this could be just the push you need to get you moving into a career you really want to be at.
Still gona look at being a broker or are you done w/ that field?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

Stacey!!  I should give up diet soda too, I really like it though!    It's sorta my only weakness.. OK maybe not my ONLY weakness!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> keep smiling Mrs Stacey ... and even though that particular tanning spot didn't pan out, there may be other opportunities to look into. You come across as someone who would be perfect for such a small business. You're outgoing and have a beautiful smile - heck, I'd be tempted to come tan just to chat with you.
> 
> One door has such, but many others will open ...


Thank you so much Nt For that!! You are so sweet and that really means a lot to me!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey Burner! How are ya babe? Nope- I'm not giving up in the mortgage field yet--hopefully I get something different than that-it's SOOOO Not me.. but that is where all my experience is..so Yes, I am sending resumes to mortgage places.

Hey Saph!!  Thanks babe!!! Oh and I hear ya on that other Weakness..hehe!! 

I may do this work from home stuff. My friends mom does it~ Where she fills out surveys online for companys. You have to do a lot in one day to make $$$. I sent off for the info.  They said you can start right away. SO that will help me while looking for a great job!

Also sent off info for another work at home deal.  Looks interesting--and I know someone who does it-otherwise I never would have. 

Also Today I applied for Unemployment. I will get $330 a week for 6 months.  Helps pay the car payment

Everythings really going good for me..I'm actually so damn Happy to be away from that company...haha. 

Oh also- Had a doctors appt. today- my checkup from surgery! I can start working out again!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I also got my windsor pilates DVD's in the mail today. I'm telling ya-today is MY day!

Love you all! And I'm so thankful to have great friends here


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2004)

Man I can't remember my Paypal info. My email or my password
 I wish butterfly were here to help-she knew all that stuff.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

Have you stopped working already? Or do you have a few weeks left? $330 a week is good, just take it easy on the shopping  Justin and I are living cheap cheap right now to make it until next paycheck. Here in Sweden we only get paid once a month, which sucks 

How's the tummy feeling now after surgery? Oh, yeah, you're allowed to workout again!!  
I hope today will be as good as yesterday was for ya


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

hey you!
Glad to hear you are doing great! 
I'm trying to get myself back on track too! Just got a new membership @ 24hr fitness. (they have a pool)

I was gonna go lastnight, but my buddy and his wife had a meeting togo to and needed a baby sitter for their 2 year old..so ol unkie Mike came to the rescue.
(who knew I had a soft side, eh?)
I had to ask if he had done his business, as I don't change diapers. That is a baby sitter 4.1 capability, I am still @ 2.0 capbilities right now!

well, after two hours of chasing, being chased (don't these kids ever wear out??) I caught a scent of something evil. It proceeded toget stronger and dstronger. Damn!
We had an unauthorized downloading of waste material! Mom and Dad were supposed to be home shortly, so I tried to hold on. 30 minutes passed, no show. 40...eyes..watering...50...corners of eyes twitching....strugglig to make it to cell phone, hit 2 on speed dial:
Caution! We have a code BROWN, I repeat: we have a code brown at my location! send parental units with appropriate apparatus for diaper changing IMMEDIATELY!
Maybe another 30 minutes passed by, and I vaguely remember a door opening and the rescue team arrived to sanitize and take cammonad and control of my watch..
whew!

needless to say, it was to late to go to the gym...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Morning Hottie  .  Hope your having a good day.  Let me know how you like those pilate videos?  $330 a week is good hun (well, for around here)- hell that's what I make and I have to come in to work every day!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Have you stopped working already? Or do you have a few weeks left? $330 a week is good, just take it easy on the shopping  Justin and I are living cheap cheap right now to make it until next paycheck. Here in Sweden we only get paid once a month, which sucks
> 
> How's the tummy feeling now after surgery? Oh, yeah, you're allowed to workout again!!
> I hope today will be as good as yesterday was for ya


Hey darlin!!!  How are ya? Yes-last friday was my last day at work. Crazy huh! It's so Nice not going there-not putting all the miles on my new car- 65 miles total a day! Yep- I will get $330 a week. I know I'm pretty happy with that too- it's a change in pay-but as long as I don't shop we will be fine. And don't worry I will not shop. I know my limits.  (Finally)
Sorry you only get paid once a month~ thats not fair!!

My tummy is doing SOO much better! My follow up appointment went great. I feel really really good!! Thanks for asking!! I worked out today for the first time hardcore. Felt AMAZING!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 22, 2004)

Buner~ glad to hear your back in the gym


----------



## Stacey (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Andrea!! Really- $330 a week is good around there? I guess it's not too bad for down here.  I'll be fine... sooo fine. (I say that now..lol)

Today was another good day. I woke up at 8am and Cody and I went for a powerwalk doing some fancy foot leg work at times.. it was great-hot!!! Lasted 25 minutes.

Tonight I did the Winsor Pilates DVDS~ Andrea- I love Them!! I had to try out 2 (Out of the 4) they were really good- I could feel my entire body working!!!!! Loved it!!!

Total Pilates (2 dvd's) -50 min. for one dvd.
                                20 min. for the other Dvd
Also did 3 sets of Bicep Curls

At the tanning place this morning the owner and I were talking about me looking for jobs.. and when I left a girl there asked if I was looking for a job. She gave the owner her info and said for me to fax my resume. So I did. and she has already contacted me..wants to know my salary preference. This place is about 5 minutes from my house (Which is crazy b/c I live out in the country) It's a Legal work company (like court reporting..etc...) Anyways, I will hear from her tomorrow. When I got home from my friends house down the road (was faxing my resume) She had left a message.  Wants an interview.  Yeah.

Also faxed my resume to another company. And emailed it to 2 companys.  WaHoooooo. 

Also getting lots of these surveys that I'm getting paid for to do. Wierd. It takes FOREVER TO DO JUST ONE THOUGH!!!! ugggg. 

Keeping Busy (I have actually done more theses past 2 days than I have a week at my old job)


HOPE EVERYONES DOING WONDERFUL


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2004)

Stacey..sorry to hear about the job.  Sounds like things will be very promising in the long run for you!  Try and stay dry tomorrow!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, it sounds like that girl is really interested to hire you! I would too, cause you're a hottie and a smart girl  5 mins from the house, that would be great!! You could have lunch at home each day and let Cody play some 

Great job on the workouts sweetie!  So glad you're able to do that again! I want that Windsor Pilates dvd too, but I think I'll wait until I get to the states since it'll probably be cheaper there. How much did you pay for it?

I wish you were here to play while I'm at work  I'm so bored and TIRED! Just wanna go home and take a nap!

Have a great day sweetie


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Morning Stacey!! That's awesome about the jobs hun  , I hope it's something you really end up liking!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

"Nice" on the possible new jobs!!!! See, everything does happen for a reason 
Have a fantastic day sunshine!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2004)

The tanning place sounds like a plan in the making.  You could take that job, learn the ins and outs of the tanning business and then open up your own little shop. 

Or you could work at the tanning place, enjoy the stressless atmosphere and look for something that pays more if the tanning place doesn't offer you enough.

Any way you look at it, things seem to be working out in your favour.  It just strikes me as kind of odd that you've wanted to open a *tanning saloon*, have unfortunately lost your job you hated, have the hubby backing your idea of running your own *tanning saloon* and have a job offer to work at a *tanning saloon* ... coincidence


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2004)

NT, I don't think she was offered a job at the tanning place, the lady wanted to *sell* it to her  
Hi btw


----------



## david (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Stacey!!


Good luck on your job hunt!  BTW, I sent your package yesterday and I think I accidentally sent it two day UPS

See PM for Track #'s


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Everyone!

*Jodie~*Thanks girl! I know all this rain is nuts. It rained/thundered all night last night..more rain today. Be careful out there.

_*JENNY~*Hey honey! I know I wish I were up while you were at work so we could chat together-sorry your soo bored!! I paid $39 for 4 DVDs, and a rubber band thing that I have gotten yet. My total was $45.  I know, I was happy to workout again too. I am happy that I didn't gain weight though while I sat on my bootie for 3-4 weeks. Actually lost a few_

_I talked with that girl who wants to hire me, it's a court reporting company and I would be a coordinator. She said the pay starts at $9 an hour. I had to tell her what I need (Bare minimmum since it is SO Close to home) so hopefully she gets back with me. Basically I asked for $4 more dollars. Who Knows. I can't lowball myself too much. Your right-it would be WONDERFUL to be that close to home._

_How's Justin doing working for your dad? _


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2004)

Jenny


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2004)

*Andrea~* Good Morning honey! Have a great day thanks about the jobs.  What's new on your side?

*Jill~* Hey woman!  Hope you have a wonderful sunny day!! Were you sore from pulling all those weeds?? I know...everything does happen for a reason.

*NT~WAZZZZ UP?!!* I know.. I would LOVE to work at that tanning salon. She said the offer is always open...however the pay is SOOoOOOooOO low.. I wouldn't get my full $330 in unemployment if I had a part time job. I wish I could open one up or take over the one she has...it cost way to much to open your own-and the one I wanted to buy doesn't make enough money. I bring home No money.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2004)

*DAVID~~~ YEAH!!! I can't wait to get the CD and JAM out to it!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH *


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2004)

Here in Alberta we have a government run department that helps people interested in starting a business draw up plans, get the financing.  Do you have such a thing in the states?  You have your own home, so you could probably get a loan if such a department existed.


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> *Jill~* Hey woman!  Hope you have a wonderful sunny day!! Were you sore from pulling all those weeds?? I know...everything does happen for a reason.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hello sunshine!!! Yup, STILL a little sore from picking the weeds. Happy though-just read in a mag that 45mins of picking weeds burns like 260cals, all those hours will really pay off in the end!
> ...


----------



## david (Jun 23, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> *DAVID~~~ YEAH!!! I can't wait to get the CD and JAM out to it!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH *


I wouldn't be surprised if it was there today and definitely tomorrow.  The shipper guy sent it Next day!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2004)

NT~ I'm not sure???Hmmmm? I will have to check into that for sure!! Thanks!

Jill~ Yeah I read that somewhere to that pulling weeds burns a lot of calories!! Go Girl!!! 

No way I'm not there anymore. They pretty much booted me out of there fast. Last Friday was my last day. 

David~ WooHooo..I'm going to be so excited when I get it!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2004)

Wednesday June 23

Meals are perfecto!  I'm really happy that I'm not snacking all day! Just sticking with my meals.. I did have and 1/2 cup of chex mix tonight. But that was a planned & well deserved snack

Meal One: 2/3cup Atkins cereal with 1 cup of ff LC milk

Meal Two: Protein shake, 3 slices of cucumber

Meal three:5 oz. Deer sausage with salsa, 1 cup green beans, 4 slices of cucumber

Snack: 1/2 cup chex mix.

Lots & Lots of water!!! 

WORKOUT Today:
50 minutes Pilates
25 minutes YOGA (felt awesome)
25 minutes weights- squats, backward lunges, SLDL, Bicep curls, Tricep dip, Lat raises

So much rain here ~ It just won't stop. Uggg.

Applied at 2 more places today. Tomorrow I'm doing follow up calls on the resumes I sent out yesterday. One place would be a dream to work at..at least by the website. Reminds me of the place that Tam (Fitgirl) works at!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 23, 2004)

Stacey...will this rain ever stop????  We've had so much of it.  It's not good for the walks with Cody.


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

You didnt eat much today Stacey.....

What the heck is in this chex mix??? You girls always say its so great, we dont have it here. Is it sweet???

Nice workouts!!! I have windsor pilates too! I used to do them all the time, havent in soooooo long! I might start again, you've got me motivated!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2004)

Jodie~~ Oh my gosh girl I know! Its suppose to rain for the next 4-5 days!! Just nuts!! I got in a walk with Cody yesterday. And I promised him tonight we would wake up and go early in the morning before breakfast-hopefully theres no rain then. It's Just Nasty!!! 

JILL~ Hey!! I know- I'm keeping my calories low and just sticking to my basic 3 meals a day with an added snack. I guess I'm just not hungry~ I don't know..it's weird!! I have NO appetite at all..until its like 9 pm-thats why I had Chex mix. Oh mine is sweet that I buy-they have several different flavors. I don't know how to explain it.. My flavor is honey nut. It's just 4.5 grams of fat for 1 cup. 
I LOVE IT! 

I'm glad I motivated you~ You have been motivating me girl SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Stacey!!  Glad you are doing well girlie    I just found out my best friend is going through the exact same thing as you    I will let you know what happens but she found out that if she has children at all she will have to have a c-section everytime


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey hottie! 

Workouts today looks great! Great job  Careful not to eat too little though  I've had the same thing before, no apetite what so ever, then yesterday I was CRAZY hungry all day  So last night I had like 3 extra slices Wg bread with cottage cheese ig: I figured I might as well listen to my body and refeed it  I'll try to do that a few times a week, up the cals a little to not get into starvation mode when I eat too little 

We're having lots and lots of rain here too  Today we're only working half day and tomorrow we're off cause we're celebrating Midsummers  But it's going to RAIN all day tomorrow too  Sweden isn't Greece, that's for sure 

What do you do on your days when you're home?  

Have a great day sweets


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 24, 2004)

Morning Cutie!!    Your workouts look fun!! You may want to up those cals a little though like Jill said, I know your sticking to your three meals a day, but that's probably only around 600 calories and your little body needs more than that!    Just watching out for you hun!!

Any new job news?  Baby news?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2004)

Morning hottie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Hey Stacey!! Glad you are doing well girlie  I just found out my best friend is going through the exact same thing as you  I will let you know what happens but she found out that if she has children at all she will have to have a c-section everytime


Hey girl!! Oh I feel so sorry for your friend!!! It's totally not fun!!! She is in my prayers!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey hottie!
> 
> Workouts today looks great! Great job  Careful not to eat too little though I've had the same thing before, no apetite what so ever, then yesterday I was CRAZY hungry all day  So last night I had like 3 extra slices Wg bread with cottage cheese ig: I figured I might as well listen to my body and refeed it  I'll try to do that a few times a week, up the cals a little to not get into starvation mode when I eat too little
> 
> ...


Hey Jenny!! Thanks girl for that advice-I will definatly do the same thing as you with the food situation. Today I had a little more carbs & food Gotta make sure I don't starve myself!

I hear ya on the rain..it's beyond crazy rain here! Totally sucks!!!!!!! 

Believe it or not- I have stayed so busy this week. Monday-wednesday I was on the computer for at least 7 hours looking for jobs, sending out resumes, and doing this "work at home" stuff where you get paid to fill out surveys. (I got conned into it- lol---found out that you have to do A TON of surveys to make any money. So far I have made I think $25. LoL. Stupid. I'm waiting for my other "Work at home" stuff to arrive in the mail--I researched that a lot with a friend. Her friend has done it a lot-so I know that one makes good money. It's stuffing envelopes, etc.. and sending them off.

So I have been on the computer a lot-doing surveys to get money, and looking for jobs. Tuesday it took me 2 hours to write the perfect Cover letter-and correct my resume. Also I'm working out. I get up at 7:30am or 8am everyday.. and go straight to my computer to research. So I feel like I have been working. 

Today I got up and did my surveys (Only made 4 bucks--out of 6 surveys. But I'm working on more now) Then I made Matt dinner to take to work, tanned, did Pilates for 20minutes, Cleanes my house for 2.5 Hours!!!! Then My aunt (She is from Oregon) and my cousin and my mom came over to visit. They just left.  So that was fun.

Tomorrow I'm waking up and looking for jobs again... tanning, working out and then driving an hour to my grandmas for a suprise party we are having for my aunt (the one from Oregon)

So really I'm staying busy!!
I haven't even had time to read Dr.Phil

I hope you have a great day off tomorrow Jenny!! Hopefully it will stop raining for you guys (and us-but looks like the weekend is a WASHOUT here)

Take care darling!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2004)

ANDREA~ ~Hey honey~ Thanks for watching out for me babe-I need that from time to time

No baby news or job news today!
How about you--any thing new?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2004)

*DAVID!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE CD! I got it today! IT ROCKS!!! Oh Mi God It is SOOOOOOOOOO AWESOME!!! The Bank IS GREAT!! Great voices, great music. I just wish I could hear allll of it..my cd is very scratchy and skips-  DO you Know how I can clean it? Oh man!! You have an awesome Band!!!!!! I'm SOOOOOO PROUD OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    *


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2004)

You day sounded real fun!!! Its nice to do 'stuff around the house', it just seems like it never ends!!! I am a NEAT freak!!! I cannot stand laundry in the laundry basket, dirty floors, or a dirty kitchen-Im kinda a perfectionist!!! I went tanning tonight too!

Have fun tomorrow at your Grannys house!

Btw, how old are you again???? Just curious. You should post some new pics of yourself already!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Jill!! You are SO sweet!! Oh my gosh we sound even more a like. I hate clothes in the laundry basket too, and I to clean my floors at least 3 times a week. We have ceramic tile everywhere but the bedrooms-and if I wait a week to clean -cody's hair is everywhere!! I just put clothes in the wash-didn't even fill up the wash- and my laundry basket is empty 

I'm 24~ I will be 25 on August 11!! I know- I will get pics in August. Promise. I want to make some muscle tone changes in the legs- they are coming along- but I'm anal. Who Knows- may shoot for a photoshoot..but that all depends on my health (I will do it ONE of these days..haha)

Thanks girl~ I can't wait to go to my grannies~ My mom is going with me-we are leaving at 3:30 when she gets off work. 

Hope you have a great Friday Jill!


----------



## david (Jun 25, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> *DAVID!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE CD! I got it today! IT ROCKS!!! Oh Mi God It is SOOOOOOOOOO AWESOME!!! The Band IS GREAT!! Great voices, great music. I just wish I could hear allll of it..my cd is very scratchy and skips- DO you Know how I can clean it? Oh man!! You have an awesome Band!!!!!! I'm SOOOOOO PROUD OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    *


Wow, the band and I thank you for those compliments!  Don't worry, I'll make sure that my number one Texas fan has a copy of the whole CD and a T-shirt!  I take it that if you're not busy the night we perform in Texas, you, Matt and friend's will come see us perform, then?   

  As for fixing a scratch CD player.  Hmmnnn....  they have CD cleaner's at Department stores or music stores, I believe.  In the meantime, play it in the car!    You know what's funny? You, Rockgazer and Supertech are the only ones that has the new track, "letting go".  

Anyway, I just got in from Band rehersal.  I AM PLAYING on one song Saturday night (Keyboards/Strings) and I had one day to rehearse and I only heard the song twice prior and tonight for three runs!!  Nice ample  time there, huh?   

Anyway, it's 3 am and I have to be up in 3.5 hours!!!   

Again, thank you for the wonderful compliments, Stacey!  You're such a Sweetheart!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 25, 2004)

Hola Stacey!   I'll get caught up in your journal this afternoon.  Should be a slow afternoon at work.  Right now gotta do cardio, then walmart (hanna and katy are out of doggie food and my FAT Boxer will think she is starving!)

I have got to catch up on everyone this afternoon. I promise!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey stranger!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2004)

*DAVID~ YES I AM YOUR NUMBER ONE TEXAS FAN!!!    Oh My gosh I just lovvvvvvvve the CD!! I played it for my mom yesterday on our Road trip-she loved it toooooooo!!!!! Said we need to get it cleaned up! Wow I feel very special to have the CD! Tell the Band they kickass! And the girl singer---LOVE her voice. I just can't say all that enought!! LOVE IT!!! Have fun at your gigs this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!! You will do fine on the keyboard!*

*AND HELL YA I WILL BE THERE WHEN U Guys come to Texas!! Book it close to Houston-- But I'll drive 2 -3 hours to see you guys!!!! *


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey JODIE!! Hope your having a great weekend--this rain SUCKS!

HI BURNER!! How are ya?

I'm great~ Matt & I just ate at Pappasittos! Yum! I had a gift certificate there

About to workout!! Matt, his brother, and a friend are playing basketball outside. The rain stopped just now-but it will be back!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 26, 2004)

What CD?   Where's mine?   

Stacey...this weather sucks!   I'm so tired of rain.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey Stace!
 How's everything going?
 That's too bad about the tanning salon not making enough money.   Did she tell you why? 

 I hope you're doing well. I have a friend who's name is Stacie and my daughter calls her "Ceecee" because she can't say Stacie yet. It's very cute!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey JODIE!! Hope your having a great weekend--this rain SUCKS!
> 
> HI BURNER!! How are ya?
> 
> ...


'ello, my lil 'Texan hottie!
Am fine. Tired, working the whole weekend. Got my sleep schedule all off kilt, and am whooped.
It's been chilly, cloudy and rainy here too, but we REALLY need the water. With all the rain we've had, we are still in a fire danger here! And with 5 or so years of drought conditions, we are stil on water redtrictions, so we still need massive rain fall....hard to keep a black car clean tho!
Ya know...I ma hapy paople are begining to come to me for their real estate needs..but..why do they al have shitty credit? Seriously! If these people were good to go..I would be putting a nice lump in my my account this and next month! I do not see why people with ) money and bad credit think they can buy a house! I am going to try my best to acommodate..but dam! 
I've got a friend who wants a particular type house. (instant equity, inexpensive) I just happen to know of one. I am trying to get him into it. The problem? He has a friend who is a mortgage broker..in MISSISSIPPI! not here in Colorado. I, my partner, who also knows this guy have told him that an out of town broker is a + factor 10 of difficulty to getting this transaction done. He still wants to go with this guy. If my friend does not move on this house, he is going to lose it. This guy wil ave have 15k of equity INSTATNLY if he buys it! The owner is litteraly dumping it. Why do people NOT listen to good advice? 
oy!


----------



## david (Jun 27, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> *DAVID~ YES I AM YOUR NUMBER ONE TEXAS FAN!!!    Oh My gosh I just lovvvvvvvve the CD!! I played it for my mom yesterday on our Road trip-she loved it toooooooo!!!!! Said we need to get it cleaned up! Wow I feel very special to have the CD! Tell the Band they kickass! And the girl singer---LOVE her voice. I just can't say all that enought!! LOVE IT!!! Have fun at your gigs this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!! You will do fine on the keyboard!*
> 
> *AND HELL YA I WILL BE THERE WHEN U Guys come to Texas!! Book it close to Houston-- But I'll drive 2 -3 hours to see you guys!!!! *


OK, then I will see that HOUSTON it is or the Greater metro area.    Your mom liked the CD?  That's awesome!  I'll send her one, too!    It's funny because that Demo CD attracted people of 7 years old to 55 (someone brought their grandmother to the show!   ) She came up to me and said, "I heard you were the manager... etc.  VERY COOL!!!!  )  I didn't have to play keyboard that night.  I told the band that I had to correspond with a few people and establish some more networking which really was true!   

Have a great day, Stacey!!  Thank you again for your comments!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2004)

ok..what kind of music? where's my copy, pal?


----------



## david (Jun 27, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok..what kind of music? where's my copy, pal?


Hey Mike!  

Rock Music.  If you have speakers at your computer, jjust click on the link in my signature!  If you want a copy, PM me your address again.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2004)

Where aaaaare ya Stace??


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 29, 2004)

I hope everything's okay hun!! Let us know!


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2004)

I miss ya Stacey I hope you are ok!!!!!!!1


----------



## Stacey (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Everyone!! I know I have been MIA for a few days on here. Sorry!!  My computer at home is being a brat to me- It works for an  hour than it will shut off. SO I have been at my friends house (1 minute from my house) using her computer, fax, etc.  Still searching for jobs- Sent my resume to 4 places yesterday & sunday--and applying at two more today.

Workouts have been great!!! 
Last saturday I jogged/sprints-- then did weights- arms

Sunday was off from workout (I did everyday last week!!)

Monday- 50 minutes Pilates, 10 minute yoga
             Ab work
             Deep Squats

             26 minute job/powerwalk/SPRINT with Cody 

I hope all of you are doing great!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi David!! Hope your doing greattttt!!!!

HEY JENNY, HIKER, JODIE, JILL, ANDREA, BURNER, NT, TAMMY, GREEKIE!!! I hope you are all having a great tuesday~ Oh guess what- ITS RAINING AGAIN HERE!! Ugggg (yesterday tooo! )

Hiker~ that is TOO cute about what your daughter calls your friend Stacie!!

OKAY~ I gotta go tan then go to my friends house down the street! My mom just called me and told me that our Credit Union we use is hiring admin. Assistants! YEAH! So I need to apply on their website!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 30, 2004)

Rain rain go away come again some other day!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Greeky!!

*TUESDAY 6-29 WORKOUT~*
  40 minutes Yoga  (4pm)
  20 minutes Pilates
  20 Minutes fast jog/sprint with Cody (at night)

WEIGHTS~ Biceps/triceps
LOTS of ab work today


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2004)

*Wednesday June 30 workout:*

 55 minute THE FIRM Aerobics & Weight training video (OH MY GOSH--KILLED ME) Lots of work with weights! (I use heavier weight then they do.)

28 minutes Pilates with the Sculpting band (I got my sculpting band in the mail yesterday)

10 min. Walk with Cody. 

Food- right on track! I even upped my carbs a bit and calories. I made Jodi's oatmeal cookie recipe--YUM!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2004)

My body is so sore today- all of it. Chest, shoulders, but, legs. I think I am just going to do my 20 minutes pilates video today, and take cody for a walk tonight!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice to see ya Stacey!!! Im going to start doing my windsor pilates too, as soon as I have time. Have you done the 1H tape??????? Its crazy! I cant do some of those moves!  The 20 min one is good enough.

ANy luck finding a job yet?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Jill! Yes I love the Winsdor pilates!! I really like the hour long one. Too me it goes by really fast!! I love it!! My abs haven't looked this good since? I don't know when? And I know its from the pilates and Yoga.

Nope-No job luck Really getting bored. I have been working out for over 2 hours a day just to stay sane!!! LoL

Today I have snacked to much-but oh well!!

How are u Jill?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey Stacey!

I hope you have a wonderful day there in Texas  Laying by the pool today?  You're doing a great job looking for work, don't lose hope!! 

Have a great weekend


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2004)

Laying by the pool???? No fair, Im working for the next 3 days. Have fun gorgeous working on the tan!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 2, 2004)

I need to get those Windsor pilates tapes.. I hear good things about them!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## david (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey Stacey!!

I'm sending out another CD to you!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Jenny~ Thanks girl 
Nope- I was not laying by the pool yesterday-sounds good though 
I went to College Station, TX to help my sister move--my mom, brother & I! It was a LOT of work...and so dang hot outside!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2004)

HI JILL, ANDREA, NT!!!! 

Greeky- You should get Pilates--I LOVE IT!!

DAVID~~ THANK YOU! You didn't have to do that though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

Stacey...it's beautiful out!   Hope you enjoy the afternoon at the pool.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Jodie! I know it is very pretty out! Right now I'm cooking my hubby dinner so he can take it with him to work. I may layout in my backyard for a little bit. Just have too much to do today since I was gone all day yesterday!


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2004)

We got the texas rain here now....


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm stuck at work, but today has been great so far.  Our Crazy manager isn't here stressing me out.  Plus its carb day!  

Well Jillie!  Get your butt to Texas for the sunshine!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 5, 2004)

Past two days have been great (well not food wise-but I cleaned it up today)

Matt and I went to the pool yesterday--had fun in the sun!! He got sunburned--and I got tanner! haha!  Then we fried fish, hushpuppies, fries, grilled chicken (For me) and deer sausage. We invited my mom and Matt's parents over and my friend, and Matt's brother..and some others! It was great, Food was great (I had chicken & 2 hushpuppies, and cucumbers) We had great dessert~ Cookies, awesome brownies, and pecan pie. And Yep I had it all. This was a planned cheat 
Also had 3 beers
haha. 

Ate really perfect today!

Hope everyone had a great 4th of July!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2004)

What is a hushpuppy?

Glad you enjoyed the cheats, you deserve it since you eat so clean all the time!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 5, 2004)

Jill- Ummm a hushpuppy is something u can get at seafood places. However..my mom makes them similar to the way you make cornbread- then you fry it. Not healthy at all. But they are small! Kinda looks like a donut hole

Yep I did deserve my cheats!  I ate a pretty healthy meal- b/c I wanted room for dessert! LoL


----------



## Stacey (Jul 6, 2004)

*Tuesday July 6*

Meals today were pretty light. I got Aunt flo yesterday (body is right on track)..and I'm in a Lot of pain- cramping, bloating, just feel yucky. Had to take 2 pain pills today and 3 motrin. About to take more before going to sleep.

I feel gross.
I did manage to workout a little- was a challenge to do anything. I did a fitness tv program (gay..but hey it got me moving). Did that for 25 minutes. Then also lifted light weights. Biceps & triceps. Hopefully I will feel better tomorrow. I need to take cody for a jog- and I have to be in a bikinni in front of all these people who expect me to look good b/c all they think I do is workout--in 2 weeks. Fun. 

Think once the cramps are gone I will do cardio twice a day for the next week and a half. Ohhh can't wait.

Matt got on a new shift-  2pm to 10pm. Tonight he is working overtime till midnight. I'm happy he gets off at 10pm now (Monday-friday..and off most weekends). Now I won't be scared when I'm going to bed.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey there Stacey!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> *Tuesday July 6*
> 
> I need to take cody for a jog- and I have to be in a bikinni in front of all these people who expect me to look good b/c all they think I do is workout--in 2 weeks. Fun.


 Im sure you look smokin already.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Sapphire How are ya?  

HEY Jill~ thanks girl--but still lots of work--but I can see improvements


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2004)

My workout Updates!

*TUESDAY the 6th-  25 min. cardio from fit tv plus 20 minute powerwalk w/ cody

WEDNESDAY the 7th- 30 minute powerwalk with Cody/ lots of sprints & jogging
                                      Legs- squats, pile squats, front lunges & back lunges
                                      50 min. Pilates
                                      Before bed- 10 minutes of more abs, plus more 
                                      squats & lunges

Thursday the 8th- 30 minute run/sprint/fast walk with cody-doing crazy leg stuff, more crazy walking in the living room skipping, etc.. 
20 minute pilates*


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2004)

oops sorry about all the bold!!!

I re-vised my resume today- my neighbor works for a staffing company and she did an awesome job helping me!!!!!! 

Have an interview tomorrow that I have been preparing for and reading this interview book that my neighbor gave me..lots of great tips!  Say a prayer for me! 

Jodie- It's at the Hotze Health & Wellness Center in Katy- have you heard of it? 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Stacey!!

I hope all is well in the land of Cypress!  Thought I'd drop in and Digress for a bit!  Just kidding!  Keep up the great workouts!!!!  

Have a great week!!!

I'll tell Mickey (Mouse) you said, "hello" Wednesday when I get to Orlando!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi David!  That's funny-- Yes, Let's Digress for a bit haha!

Everythings peachy here in Cypress. I'm taking a much needed day off from workouts today- although Cody & I are going for a powerwalk later. My legs and arms and Bootie are Extremly sore today. I had an awesome workout yesterday-that included a lot of ballet moves (dancing type ones--across the living room-) My legs look good-- I'm getting excited- If they keep improving I just may do a photoshoot. But I'm not setting a date or any of that type of stuff- Just having a great time with my workouts- really enjoying them and watching my body change. 

The scale still says 121!!  

David-- Please tell Mickey & Minnie Hi for Me!! 
And get some sleep today sweetie. When is the band coming back?

Matt heard the CD- He likes it a lot--and that says a lot since he LOVES country music.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2004)

Matt & I have spent the entire weekend together--watching movies, went out to dinner ( I had a grilled chicken salad-with lettuce and tomotoes and salsa only), watched baseball, etc... 

Now his friend is over- they are playing X-Box and I'm in my workout room listening to the stereo and looking for jobs! I'm craving all types of food today- I did great with my food last week.. and today I'm allowing myself a small cheat!  Snack will be sf jello. Although when I tasted it earlier--it taste like cough syrup- so I may make some more  in a different flavor!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hi David!  That's funny-- Yes, Let's Digress for a bit haha!
> 
> Everythings peachy here in Cypress. I'm taking a much needed day off from workouts today- although Cody & I are going for a powerwalk later. My legs and arms and Bootie are Extremly sore today. I had an awesome workout yesterday-that included a lot of ballet moves (dancing type ones--across the living room-) My legs look good-- I'm getting excited- If they keep improving I just may do a photoshoot. But I'm not setting a date or any of that type of stuff- Just having a great time with my workouts- really enjoying them and watching my body change.
> 
> ...



*  Wow, very cool!  I'm glad he likes it cause I often wonder what "guys" think because most do not like women alternative  singers.  

Hey Stacey... venture in my journal because their is a slide presentation of Sheyenne there and "Drain" is in the background!  *


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2004)

Thank you David so much- Yes Change is a good thing with workouts. I have been doing a lot of different types of workouts-and loving it! I will show pics one day. 

I'm so glad your getting rest. Oh gosh- I'm sorry you have to stay in a hotel room by yourself-ohhh no way- I would never be able to do that!!!

Okay gotta go check out your journal then make some dinner!


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Thank you David so much- Yes Change is a good thing with workouts. I have been doing a lot of different types of workouts-and loving it! I will show pics one day.
> 
> *Whenever you're ready... I'll be waiting patiently knowing that what you unveiled is beauty and art at it's finest!  Yeah...* *YOU!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2004)

I can't open that picture 

I'm glad you will be in great hands 

and thanks sweetie


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2004)

I sent you the picture via email!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Stace, I hope you had a wonderful weekend sweets


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks David!! 

Thank ya Jenny!  how are Ya? I hope you and Justin have a wonderful Anniversary


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2004)

Monday July 12th

Workouts: 55 minutes Pilates
               15 min. Yoga
               45 min. THE FIRM- maximum cardio (weights & cardio)

WEIGHTS: Legs- Squats, backward lunges, front lunges, side lunges, step ups on my stepper, Squat thrust- (3 x 10) Frog Jumps (Fun) and more... 
Also did tricep dips- 4 x 15 
Will do more abs as the day goes on.

Meals today: (low carb)

Bfast: 1/3c oats, 4 eggwhites, 10 peanuts

Lunch: Sf Jello & Protein Shake (45 protein, 5 carbs)

Snack: Protein pwd. & sf jello

Dinner: 4 oz. chicken, Green beans

I have no junk food in my house this week  YEAH! We went to the grocery store and only bought healthy food. Matt did buy cookies for him-but he took them to work today and is keeping them in his locker


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Wohoo, no junk in the house  That's a nice change, isn't it?  Did Matt start eating healthier? I wonder when you'll be able to drag his butt to the gym!! Tell him about all the hot body builders in the gym and he might come running after you 

So how's the job hunting going? Are you getting bored at home or keeping yourself busy? I would think that any job that gives you interaction with customers would be great since you're so beautiful  That should make anyone want to hire you 

Work is boring today  But I only have two more weeks than I'll have two weeks off before going to the states 

Hope you're having a great day


----------



## Stacey (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Jenny!  Yeah-it is a good change not having too much junk- we usually have a lot since Matt eats it- but just didn't buy it this week. No he is not eating healthier--just saving money
I know- that will be something when Matt goes to the gym with me. Although I'm hardly in the gym--I work out in my workout room at home-or to videos in the living room, and workout outside too of course I am going to the gym today though. Usually go once a week. But I have been working out 6 days a wk. I have lots of weights, etc. at home. 
I am getting bored being at home!! I do try to keep myself busy- But the only things I have to do is workout, tan and look for jobs.  Thats it. Kinda gets old.

Thanks for being so sweet to me..
I bet you are looking forward to being off those 2 weeks--spend lots of time with your friends there. I bet they are so sad that you are leaving- your such a wonderful, sweet person!! They will miss you thats for sure.

Kay gotta go to the gym. I have already tanned today


----------



## Stacey (Jul 13, 2004)

*Tuesday, 7-13-04 *

Today's workout:
At neighborhood Gym (different change of scenery/ pace)

35 Minutes on Treadmill--  17 minutes with incline at 11 and 12 and 13 speed 3.9- 4.1
                                     8 minutes jog/sprint- 
                                    10 minute fast walk (4.4- 4.5) with incline at 5
weights--LOTS- for 45 minutes-  Biceps, triceps, Shoulders, SLDL, Pile squats--(killer) & More...

Pilates-  50 minutes

Extra Abs--- abs on incline bench
                  100 crunches
                  40 bicycle
                  and more.... as the day goes on.
Ballet leap jumps (with toes out) across the living room--- a ton of times

*FOOD*
 Meal one: 1/3 oatmeal, 3 strawberries, 3 eggwhites

 Meal two: 25 grams protein pwd. with water, one salt free cracker

 Meal three: baked chicken, green beans, lettuce

 Meal four:  Chicken & Sugar free jello


----------



## david (Jul 13, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> *Tuesday, 7-13-04 *
> 
> Today's workout:
> At neighborhood Gym (different change of scenery/ pace)
> ...



Wow Stacey!  Never a dull moment in your life of exercise!  Great job, sweetie!!!  Excellent eating regimen, too!

Got your email through my personal email and *you're so sweet*!  I will email you back before I take off for Orlando!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2004)

You should check out my new recipe in the recipe section, I bet youd like it!

BTW diet and workouts are great. Keep it up. Still waiting for those pics you promised.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 13, 2004)

David~~  Thanks honey!!  I'm glad you got my email toooo. Be safe going to Orlando!!! 

JILL--Hey girl! Oh cool- I will check out that receipe. Sorry I'm not doing pictures until every part of me I am happy with. Don't worry--that will come soon--probably August.  I hate taking pictures of me. And Mine never look on computer the way I look in life. It's not what I see in the mirror. LoL


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Doll 

You are a workout machine!  I just did some squats and stuff in the bathroom and I thought about you  Great workout yesterday  You really are an ab working freak  
I'm sorry to hear you're getting bored at home  At least you're getting a great tan!!  The weather is still sucky here so I'm pale 

I'm so glad you got a computer at home before you unemployed, cause we really would miss you if you couldn't stop by 

Have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Jenny!  Thanks! Girl I have nothing else to do but workout. Today when I went to the tanning salon- I had on my sports bra, a tight tank top and short shorts and the owner was like "oh mi god you are so tiny, you have lost weight.." and she wanted to know my secrets. I told her Sugar free Jello as snacks, clean meals, and I workout for 2.5 hours a day now since I have nothing else to do LoL
She was laughing at me.

I hate doing my abs Jenny-- They hurt!!! But I want them tight and sexy for this weekend's trip we are taking. I will see a Lot of friends-- A LOT- and we are floating the river. 

I'm sorry the weather sucks there- Come to Houston and Lay in the sun with me

take care Jenny!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm applying at the new Lifetime Fitness gym here right now


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey sweetie! Just dropping in to say hello, that's great that you get extra time to work out but I do hope you find a job soon.. a job at the gym would be great!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 14, 2004)

STACEY!

I have been lurking on this site for way to long.haha. I kinda followed Atherjen here. Ive been reading your journal and I just have to congratulate you, you have been working soo hard and its paying off!! Awesome! good luck on the job. I am doing the job hunt too!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Stace   !! Aren't you just the little workout queen   .  Your doing great hun, enjoy your time off!! I bet your body's smoking, I want to see pictures too!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2004)

HEY GREEKY~ Sorry I never got back on AIM earlier- stupid computer kept messing up on me, then went to my neighbors house to fax out my resume to a few places. I know- I hope I get a job soon too~ A job at a gym would be neat!
take care honey!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Lakergirl (like that name)-- Thanks for posting in my journal and for saying all those nice things! Job hunting is not fun, huh! Yuck! Hope your having better luck than me.
Take care & Stop by more often


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2004)

hey Andrea How are you?  Girl It's easy to be a workout queen when you have no job--haha! I am getting really excited about my results!!!!  Makes you feel good when your working out hard, and actually seeing changes. My meals have been perfect- so I know thats helping a bunch!

What's new with you girl??


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> I am getting really excited about my results!!!!  Makes you feel good when your working out hard, and actually seeing changes. My meals have been perfect- so I know thats helping a bunch!


Thats the key  As happy for you as Im happy for me.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2004)

Wednesday 7-14 WORKOUT

55 minutes of The Firm video-- Aerboics with weight training- (using 14 inch step)HARD!! Kicked my but and I had sweat dripping off of me the entire video.

40 Minutes- The Firm Video- Maximum cardio with weights (using 14 inch step)

25-30 minute Run/sprint powerwalk with my doggie. It got so hot (and this was at 8:15pm) that I had to carry him home--he was so tired. I felt so bad for my baby. He didn't stop on me, but he was panting and I knew I should pick him up before he colaped on me. So I carried a 17lb. doggie for a LONG distance. But it was worth it..don't want him hurt. Next time I guess we will have to wait till the sun is completly down. It was 100 degrees out here today. YUCK. I MISS FALL/WINTER! 

MEALS:

Meal One:
 5 eggwhites, 15 saltfree peanuts

snack- 15 saltfree peanuts (the rest of the bottle- thank god)

Meal two:
 25gram protein pwd. with water- 3 salt free crackers

Meal three:
 4oz. baked chicken, 1 cup green beans

Snack: Sugar free jello, 2 saltfree crackers.

It's 11pm and I'm hungry. I may make eggwhites- or I may try Jill's brownie receipe- 1 scoop protein pwd, 1T cocoa, and I may use 4 packets of spleda---or I may have a glass of Low Carb FF Milk


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks Jill!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Honey!
I bet you are seeing great results honey!  You're working soooo hard  I hate working abs too, which is why I only do it a few times a week. I bet your abs are looking wonderful, you have nothing to worry about this weekend sweets! What kind of trip is it? It sounds fun 

Work is slow and I just want to go back home  Now you got me all motivated with all your work outs, I might throw in an extra cardio session tonight 

Okay, I better actually work some


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning Stace     Hope your having a good day sweetie!! I agree with Jenny- I bet those abs are smoking!! I want to see lots of pics of your trip this weekend!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2004)

Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2004)

hey Jenny!!  Oh honey you motivate me all the time 
The trip this weekend is to New Braunsfels, Texas (3 hour drive)--it's famous for their River that everyone goes to 'tube or raft'-- it has a lot of rapids, and a lot of calm spots where your just floating slow and hanging out with everyone in the water-It's fun! We go almost every year. We float for 4-5 hours! It's fun, and lots of pretty views (houses & land, lots of Shade) while you float. Someone always takes a radio-people have waterguns, etc.. Its pretty neat. The river is up right now though- so it may be dangerous- more rapids?! Who knows. 

The people we are going with- some I'm friends with, some I'm not. I am friends with All the guys, just some of the girls are catty--and some I haven't seen in years! However, my brother, sister, and my best friend are going..so I'm not worried. 

 Sorry you don't want to be at work!  At least you get to work with Justin 
Have a great day honey!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Andrea--thanks girl! I'm going to try and get a watercamera today!! 

HI NT!!  How are ya?

Okay- I gotta go to Target and get sunglasses, etc... 
wash my car- 
then pick up Cody (at my moms)
Then go home & workout!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm great!  We went to a similar river here just last weekend - it was big fun.  But it sounds like you have a big group going which is what makes it that much better.  I went to a river float like that many years ago where it was just as you described, more of a party like atmosphere while floating (water guns, radios).  Everyone tied whatever they were floating on together and then we just let the fun begin.  It was great. 

You'll have to give me a report from your weekend ... bet the river you're going to be in is a lot warmer than the river we were just in.   If we had gone much longer, we would have gotten frostbite (a little exaggeration, but it was darn cold).


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2004)

Sounds like a tonne of fun Stacey, bet you'll have a blast!! Im going to the lake sunday, my brother lives 1 min from it. I am super excited! Have a fabulous time!


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Hottie!
Let's see a pic of those abs! 
 

How have you been? Any job leads lately? Hang in there girl, something good is coming your way, I just know it.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2004)

NT~ HEY! Yep That sounds like this-a big party atmosphere!!  And Actually this river is FREEZING COLD!! Probably below 50 degrees--seems like- its nuts- you jump in and have goosebumps for the first 25 minutes or so. Brrrrrrrrr! The water comes from the bottom of a lake!!  I'll let ya know how it goes! We are camping (Which I HATE) one night--ugggg. But my friend and I are packing a blow up bed and putting it in my trailblazer. She is allergic to ants and CAN NOT get bitten!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Jill!!  Have fun at the lake!! 

HIKER~ hey girl--thanks! I really don't have access to take pics right now- but I'll find a way at the end of August! promise
I hope I find a job soooooooooooooon!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2004)

Thursday's workout- July 15th

55 minutes pilates

Weights- Legs! Lots of leg work

Abs- Lots of ab work--

Ballet jumps back in forth across the living room!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 15, 2004)

Stacey..we are going toobing next weekend!  We'll be staying in San Marcos then driving to the river to float on Saturday!  It'll be our first fun outting in sometime!  

Where are ya'll renting toobs from?  I printed all this stuff at work for things there.  Plus where do you get out?  I don't want to do the 2 hour thing...but the longer ones.

Better a blow up bed than a blow up doll!   

Don't forget to take the water camera!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Jodie! Aww man too bad ya'll are not going This saturday! I will let ya know where we get in at. Usually we go to Rainbow- and they take you Far up the river, and you get out when you see Rainbow's sign. But I don't know where we are this weekend. Hopefully the same. I will let ya know for sure!! 

I know- I forgot to buy a watercamera today at Target. I don't need to be spending any money though But Maybe my friend will get one.
Hey Jodie- Today I ran my hand down my tummy and I could actually "feel" my ab muscles. I was Amazed. It feels weird. LoL

Matt says I look anorexic though   He says I need to eat goooood food. Whatever.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 15, 2004)

Maybe Matt's just concerned. After all, you have more free time now and are working out a lot more. You aren't compensating for the extra activity with more calories though.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Stacey!
That sounds like a really exciting weekend trip!!  I bet you're going to have a lot of fun!  Why don't you like camping? It's fun 
I'm sure Matt is just concerned like aggie said  Be sure not too eat too little sweets 
I hope you have a great time this weekend!  Let us know how it was


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2004)

Im not a big fan of camping either, I HATE BUGS!!!!!!!!!!! But for one night, hey its not that bad!

Matt is also just concerned for you hon. Like aggies said you are working out harder than normal, but not compensating with extra cals. Just be careful please. Do not fall into 'old' ways. 

Have fun 'toooooooobing' this weekend!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

What is toobing anyways?  Enlighten the swedish girl


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2004)

Jenny ... toooobing is just floating down a river with some sort of floating device.  The name tubing actually comes for the fact that people take big inner tubes from vehicles, blow them up and float in them ... it's a lot of fun.

55 degrees sounds pretty warm to me ... but again, it's the difference in climates and what you're used to.  You would probably be comfortable on our hottest day here.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Jenny!  Toobing is what we call it when we get a tube and you sit in it and float down the river

Jill said it perfect- BUGS--Snakes, Bees, BUGS--thats why I don't like to camp. We get mosquitos really bad in Texas also. Uggg!!! 

I will up my calories and carbs next week- I was doing this for this weekend- to drop weight fast and be in a bikinni and Feel GOOD about it. And I have accomplished that. I weight 116.5 now (as of today) and I am really happy about being in a swimsuit tomorrow.  Next week I will eat much better and more since I am working out more. I just don't have extra money either to be buying a lot of food. I have to eat what I have here.

Jill~~  I know--yucky bugs! We have to take bug spray and all kinds of stuff!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2004)

My friend (Neighbor and the girl going to the river with us tomorrow)--just called and I asked her if she wanted to go to the neighborhood gym. So we are going at 12:30. Then I will go tan.

I will do Pilates when I get home. I know thats what is defining my abs so much. But I have been do abs to other videos also. LoL

MEALS TODAY (will be light-but its the last day of that..thank god)

Meal One: 8:30Am- Protein Shake (30grams whey, I added a tad more)
                           1 cup SF JELLO
                           1/2 cup Kashi Go Lean cereal ~ YUMMMMMY!!!!

SNACK: 11:30 before gym-- 3 sf crackers, 2 slices of turkey breast

MEAL 2:  1:45pm (After Gym)- Protein shake- 30grams whey, 1 cup green beans, and 5-6 pretzels

Meal 3:  5:00pm-- 4oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans, 1 cup lettuce, 3 saltfree crackers

Meal 4:  8:30pm or 9pm-- chicken, sf jello, lettuce


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 16, 2004)

Stacey...I don't even hit 116 when I am dieted down.  Plus your alot taller than me.  You don't need to be looking like Mrs. Twiggy!  EAT!!!


----------



## david (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Stacey-Doll!   

I just got back from Orlando!!!  Got your emails, too but will answer them tonight!   

David


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Just be careful please. Do not fall into 'old' ways.



Watch yourself please Stacey.   You're at the point I think where you can go by how you look in the mirror.  I know if I was tubing on the same river you were this coming weekend, I'd make it priority #1 to come say hello.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Stacey!  

Just thought I'd stop by and say howdy


----------



## david (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey Stacey! 

Hope your weekend going or went well!!!  I sent over 2 press Kits and 2 CD's as well.  Their labeled:   One for your mother and the other for your brother!  

Talk to you soon!

I'll PM you the tracking number as well later on.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Stacey! 
So how was it?? I bet you had a blast  The weather was actually nice here too this weekend Tubing sounds like fun, I'll have to try that sometime! Thanks NT for the explaination 
I bet those catty girls were catty this weekend, cause catty girls are usually insecure and with a hotty like you there they definately felt insecure  I hope you had fun still and ignored them like they deseved  

Hope you'll have a great Monday


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Butterfly!!!!!!!!!!  Howdy back at ya!  HOW ARE YOU? How are you feeling???? It's getting close!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2004)

Did you get a kick ass tan this weekend? I got burned!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2004)

Jodie- Don't worry girl- I am not going any lower than 116. I'm probably 118 now- and staying there. I feel good at this weight-and I don't look "twiggy" at all. I can see all my muscles, veins, etc. I got told over the weekend a couple of times "I can tell you lift weights"  

Thanks for caring though 

NT--  Thanks!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2004)

DAVID-- Hey!! I just emailed you back
Thank you soooo much for sending me 2 CD's---you didn't have to do that!!!!! 
Talk to ya soon


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Jill-- Yeah I got tan lines big time now-- My arms are darker, shoulders are a little sunburned..and the rest of me got tanner. Although my scalp is really red!!!  LoL--

I have an interview on Wednesday  YEAH!!!!!!!!! For a mortgage company here. Also tomorrow I'm going to this place about one minute from my moms house- It's a great company and on the sign in front it says "Apply with in- Executive Admin. Assistant."
So I'm going there tomorrow. Also going to look for part time work tomorrow too. 

I did have fun on the river this weekend  It was a Longggggggg float- some of the people we were with were kinda annoying- but oh well. My friend and I ended up not camping..and we left my hubby there (with his friends and my brother) and we drove home (3 hours--got home at 12:30am after picking up Cody at my moms) 
We left for personal reasons.

Jenny-- Most of the girs were really nice to me!  I did see them stare at me a couple of times--but not too bad. They were nice!!  
I was the most muscular girl there in our group--that felt really good. 
I have gotten so obsessed w/ working out and looking good that I got up extra early saturday morning to do my PILATES before we left for the river. I got up at 5:30am  But I felt better when I was done. 

Taking 2 days off from working out-since I have been working out 3 hours a day for the past 4 weeks. I will do some cardio tonight-but not much. Then tomorrow will start back up. Clean eating started back this morning.  I had my cheat last night- Chicken Fajitas (with Guacomole & Tortillas) Then 1 cup of Ice Cream  Yum.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Ciao Bella! 
I'm glad you had a fun weekend! That sounds great  I'm sorry you feel you're getting obsessed with working out and looking good  Taking a few days of is a good idea sweetie  I know all about getting up at 5AM to exercise, I do it every morning before work  Try to eat enough too babe, it wouldn't hurt you to get some more food in there  
Good luck with the job interview on Wednesday!!  I'm sure you'll do great  Have all your stuff well organized and put that pretty smile on your lips and you'll be smashing  

Have a good day sweets


----------



## atherjen (Jul 20, 2004)

Good luck with the interveiw tomorrow Stace!  

Im glad to hear that you had an awesome weekend!  Sounds super fun, and cant beat the tanning bonus either! 

I agree with taking a couple days off training too, give your body a lil rest. And as Jenny said, try for a bit more food!  

Have a great day!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey sweetie!! Good Luck with your interview!!     Looks like you had a fun weekend too!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey girls--thanks so much! Yep- the river was nice!

I can't believe I said I'm getting obsessed with working out--thats not what I meant at all- I love to workout!  Please disregaurd that.

Yesterday I worked out for one hour- 
25 minutes of cardio (dancing- and aeorbics)

Weights--Legs
Then Abs.

Felt great.

I have another interview at 3pm today-it's for a teller position- Part time at a bank nearby. But it will be good to have until I find a good fulltime job. 

Tomorrow's interview is at a Mortgage company. The drive would suck every morning- but oh well.

Today I'm also going by another company- they have a sign up front that says they are hiring for admin. work.  Yeah.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey Andrea!  Thanks!  How are you?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2004)

good luck ...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 20, 2004)

Stacey -- what's going on with your health?  Did you have the endo surgery?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2004)

B ... I don't think there is anything wrong.  I believe it was a misinterpertation of something Stacey wrote.  It was inregards to a statement Stacey made about how she was becoming obsessed with working out and that was taken out of context of maybe she wasn't eating enough for her workouts.  I believe Stacey just meant, and correct me if I'm wrong Stacey, that she was just really into working out.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 20, 2004)

Ann, Stacey did have her surgery a little while back  It went well and she is back to being able to work out


----------



## Stacey (Jul 21, 2004)

NT- You are right (Well of course I do have my Endometriosis really bad--but other than that I'm totally healthy--and your right-- I'm reallllly enjoying all my working out!  

Thanks Jenny for posting that for me! 

Yep- Ann I had my surgery again on June 5th- I was working out 2 weeks later!  The Doctor got all my cysts out of me (One ruptured one on the left side, and 2 big ones on the right ovary--with a lot of scar tissue everywhere.) I'm healing really well and I'm going back for another checkup this week. (I do have a stitch stuck in my belly button that the doc will have to cut to remove) Other than that I'm doing good-  I'm suppose to get pregnant soon- But Matt and I are really just playing it by ear- not getting carried away with it. If it happens it happens.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 21, 2004)

My interview yesterday went really good- they actually had me stay there for my 2nd interview with someone else (instead of bringing me back today). I was there for 2 hours. The pay is low --but I guess it will do until I find the full time job that I want. 

I have an interview today with a mortgage company- at 2pm


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

I hope your interviews went great! You are such a happy, sweet girl, what company wouldnt want you?


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

What would you conside not great pay? Just curious about Texas wages.


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd love to have Stacey's company!!!  I think she would be a great person to talk to face to face!  

Good luck, Stacey!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 21, 2004)

David~ Thanks for bumping my journal for me-- I was just looking for it -LoL 
Your so sweet to say that tooo    We will meet face to face very sooooon 
How's your day? I need to check my AOL mail


----------



## Stacey (Jul 21, 2004)

Jill--thanks girl! My interview went reallllllllllllllllly good!!  Who knows! And the pay is 16.50 an hour-- and it will go up after 90 days!!!  I hope I get it. That would be a good pay for me.. Of course I want more- but thats a start.

The other job interview yesterday would be a major decrease in pay for me.. It would be $10 an hour--- Not Good At all for me. But wouldn't be a bad temp/part time job, and I would still get my unemployment as long as I countinue looking for full time- and keep reporting to them.

I got a check in the mail today from unemployment for $990!  Yeah.


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> David~ Thanks for bumping my journal for me-- I was just looking for it -LoL
> Your so sweet to say that tooo    We will meet face to face very sooooon
> How's your day? I need to check my AOL mail



No problem, Stacey!  

Someday soon.   

My day was hectic and my night was a lot of deadlines etc.  On the other hand, I am so exhausted!  

Yes!!!  Definitely check your AOL!!!  Well, I'm going to go off in La-LA land now!  

G'night Stacey!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 22, 2004)

OOo I hope you get that job that you went for the interview yestarday!!!  better than 10$/hour eh!


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> I got a check in the mail today from unemployment for $990!  Yeah.



Shopping!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Stacey,

Glad you're feeling better and good luck with the job.  You'll get it hon


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2004)

David-- I'm having trouble with My AIM (Aol) And can't check my mail, but I will at my mom's tomorrow. 
Hope you got some sleep-- I can tell in just reading your typing that you were exhausted. I hope you take your vitamins


ATHERJEN~ What's up sweetpea? I know.. There's no way I could make $10 an hour-- I haven't made that since college. ..but hey gotta start somewhere. 

JILL--woman- you are a bad influence  Just kidding. I need to save that money--that's going straight to the house payment and my car payment..and groceries

Going grocery shopping today!!! Yeah..thats always a fun thing for me..hehe.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2004)

Babsie babe!! I just Pm'd ya back honey!!  Thanks. I hope your doing really good!!!   Smile honey!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2004)

Let's see- need to update my workouts..thank god I write them down on paper now.

Tuesday- (Interview with Regions Bank- 2 hours long)
              Pilates- 30 minutes
              Cardio-  30 minutes 
              Lots of ab work

Wednesday- (Interview with mortgage co.)
              40 Minutes Pilates
              50 minutes The firm video- maximum cardio with weights, etc.
              15 min. step aerobic work while watching TV
              10 minutes of abs
          Extra:  Lunges across living room, Pile Squats, Deep Squats, Jumping Jacks..

THURSDAY: 50 Minutes Pilates
                 60 Minutes - The Firm Video- Aerobics plus weight training--this one makes you drip drip drip sweat after the first 8 minutes- no joke. Hard core stuff--very challenging.
                 25 minutes pilates with sculpting band

Extra:  Step ups while watching Tv on my step, lots of aerobic work, and whatever else my mind wonders toooo today. I keep FIT TV (The tv channel) On all day pretty much..and I always jump in and do what they are doing.  It's fun...and better than getting hooked on soaps!

Meals have been really good--added in extra carbs this week. For example - my breakfast so far everyday this week has been: 1 cup Kashi go lean cereal, with 1 cup of Lactose free skim milk, and 2 eggwhites.

Then I have been snacking on strawberries a lot. 

Lunch has been a protein shake with a few pretzel sticks 

And dinner has been chicken with 2 cups of lettuce, 2 tablespoons of black beans & Salsa all mixed together- Yum. 

And my snack after dinner has been Jello -however last night I had 1/2cup of chex mix and a sugarfree chocolate  (Hey I have bad cramps, seriously)


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 22, 2004)

Looking great Stace! I feel ya on the "Extras" you do. Im always doing abs when I watch my tv, its my reward for watching!    and I just stop and do some squats and kicks and stretches whenever I have a few minutes! I can tell the difference plus it makes me feel better about myself


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Laker!  Yep I am pretty much always moving around..LoL. Since I have been off work this past month I have not sat on the couch--or watched much TV. The only time I watch TV is after 8pm or 9pm at night--and some of that is FIT TV.
I really only watch the E channell or MTV.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2004)

GUESS WHAT!!!!!! I GOT A JOB!! YEAH!! I'm soooooooooooooo excited about this company tooooo!!

I interviewed with them yesterday-and they called and asked for my references, said they were very impressed with me. The Recruiting lady called me today and told me that they want me!!! The pay is really gooooood toooooo! And after I am (It's temp-to hire) there for 90 days and join their payroll then I get a pay increase. I'm so happy!! The Manager I met with was super sweet--lives out in my area also. And I will be at the Corporate location- by the galleria. (JODIE--it's actually on the 610 loop.-- almost at the galleria.) I'm happy!! It will be doing similar to what I was doing-but more. Now I will be on the back end of the home loans. YEAH.
I start August 2nd. One more week off.

My mom and I are going to the beach next week


----------



## david (Jul 22, 2004)

Congratulations, Stacey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I knew un-employment wouldn't last long with a sweet, intelligent gal like you!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2004)

*THANK YOU DAVID!! *

You are sooo sweet!!!!  I'm soooo happy right now- and I have extremly bad cramps---and its not fazing me a bit lol


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 22, 2004)

YEAH STACEY!!!

WAHOO!! i hope you have fun with your mom!  this is a time for celebration!! proud of you!


----------



## david (Jul 22, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> *THANK YOU DAVID!! *
> 
> You are sooo sweet!!!!  I'm soooo happy right now- and I have extremly bad cramps---and its not fazing me a bit lol



I bet you are!  You deserve the "best" always!  

I hope the cramps subside for you though!  Matt is going to be so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 22, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I saw you online before hon, but I was about to go out, sorry! Hope to see you online again soon, were you the one who told me about loreal sublime bronze? Maybe not..But somebody did and I bought it today at walmart!


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2004)

Good stuff hot stuff!  Im truly happy for you and your new job, your deserve it. You seem so happy, that is great. Maybe it was a blessing in disguise when you left your other job. Enjoy your week off


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2004)

OH YEAH STACEY!! CONGRATS!! 

That is GREAT news !!! I'm soooo happy for you honey!! Wow, this is sooo great!! I'm dancing in my chair  You're the best they could ever find  Is this better pay than your last job? Good benefits? 

WOHOOOOO!!  Enjoy the last week off babe, it must feel so much better now that you know you have a job!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

Congratulations hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      And have fun at the beach!!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 23, 2004)

Stacey, glad to hear your surgery went well and congrats on your new job. You really deserve it! I'm glad someone's life is going better than mine.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 23, 2004)

Awesome News Stacey!   I know it is a lil further of a drive for you, but sounds like a good position!  Woohoo!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 23, 2004)

Congrats Stacey!!  Like Jill said ... enjoy the last of your summer vacation


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2004)

THANK YOU EVERYONE SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH 

Jenny~ Yes the benefits are WAY Better--pay is higher toooooo. It's a much better company--and I will be at the head corporation office. They have 86 companies!!

Gotta run to the mall...be back later!  

Love you all..and thanks again!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Other than that I'm doing good-  I'm suppose to get pregnant soon- But Matt and I are really just playing it by ear- not getting carried away with it. If it happens it happens.


I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOO glad to hear you are doing well     and I think you are going about the getting pregnant thing the right way too  

I can't wait to get back in the gym!!!  Wonder how long it'll be before the doc gives the


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2004)

That's awesome about the new job!!!  You so deserve it!!!

Did you get laid off from the other one?  We all hated them for the way they treated you anyway


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey Butterfly Miss ya sweetie!!! How are you feeling? Is she kicking your tummy a bunch?  I hope all is goooood!!!!!!

I know.. I do want a baby- but I'm not going to fuss over getting pregnant too much.  I know God will let it happen one day when he feels Matt & I are ready to become parents. Right now- we are working on US and working on being a better couple, doing more things together, being alone together..etc.  

Butterfly~ I'm sure the Doctor will release you to workout in No Time. Just don't rush it.. you have your entire life to workout I'm so excited for you, John and the boys 

Yes, I did get laid off- On June 18th. And I'll tell ya this has been the best time off ever. I have really enjoyed myself. I hated that company soooooooo much--it was awesome to be away from there. 

Take care sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2004)

Saturday, July 24th.

Today Matt & I are going to the Astros baseball game!  I'm getting me a big pretzel  LoL

About to go tan and workout- will workout at the gym here in the neighborhood- I'm planning on doing the treadmill- and training my arms! 
My legs were Extremly sore yesterday and are still very tight today from doing them hardcore on thursday!!
My mom and I went to the Mall yesterday and she got a makeover--her hair looks Awesome. Makes me want a change.. but My hair is getting so long I just don't want to cut it.. LoL!! 

I got a new Buisness suit yesterday!  Black- It was regular $200. And I got it for $50. I was very excited. At this company I won't have to dress up too much- but I wanted a nice suit. Next week I'm buying a few new things. Just to get rid of the old clothes and old memories of my old job I know I'm silly..but that's what I have to do.
I'm glad though that they have a "casual-business" dresscode. any type of shoes can be worn..if you want to wear Jeans on a tuesday they don't care. The manager said they are there to work..  Oh Also- I get to choose my own hours. But once I do they must stay that way for a few months or forever if I like them. Can't change every day. I get to choose from:  7:30am to 4:30am   OR 8-5 OR 8:30-5:30 OR  9 to 6pm.   I think I'm choosing 7:30am to 4:30 pm. I am very productive in the mornings..and by 4pm I'm ready to jet--so that will be good. Then I can get home to my doggie! 

Anyhoooo--- Hope everyone is having a greattttttttt weekend!!!! 
Take Care


----------



## Jill (Jul 24, 2004)

Thats great that you can choose your own hours. The new job sound great! Glad you got a good deal on the suit, Im all about 'deals'!!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2004)

Today Matt & I are going to the Astros baseball game!  I'm getting me a big pretzel  LoL

*You should get a lot more than just a pretzel!!  Gets some of your favorite Ice Cream, too!  That's what I'd do after what you've achieved this week!  *

About to go tan and workout- will workout at the gym here in the neighborhood- I'm planning on doing the treadmill- and training my arms! 
My legs were Extremly sore yesterday and are still very tight today from doing them hardcore on thursday!!
My mom and I went to the Mall yesterday and she got a makeover--her hair looks Awesome. Makes me want a change.. but My hair is getting so long I just don't want to cut it.. LoL!! 

*Your hair is very long, too..... At least take a picture of it before you cut it because you have beautiful hair!  *

I got a new Buisness suit yesterday!  Black- It was regular $200. And I got it for $50. I was very excited. At this company I won't have to dress up too much- but I wanted a nice suit. Next week I'm buying a few new things. Just to get rid of the old clothes and old memories of my old job I know I'm silly..but that's what I have to do.
I'm glad though that they have a "casual-business" dresscode. any type of shoes can be worn..if you want to wear Jeans on a tuesday they don't care. The manager said they are there to work..  Oh Also- I get to choose my own hours. But once I do they must stay that way for a few months or forever if I like them. Can't change every day. I get to choose from:  7:30am to 4:30am   OR 8-5 OR 8:30-5:30 OR  9 to 6pm.   I think I'm choosing 7:30am to 4:30 pm. I am very productive in the mornings..and by 4pm I'm ready to jet--so that will be good. Then I can get home to my doggie! 

*That's cute... your doggie...   That is so awesome Stacey!  I'm so happy and proud of you for finding a job.  Your mind must be at such peace and ease.........  * 

Have a great weekend as well!  I'm going to the beach tomorrow. That'll be my highlight!


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2004)

Today Matt & I are going to the Astros baseball game!  I'm getting me a big pretzel  LoL

*You should get a lot more than just a pretzel!!  Gets some of your favorite Ice Cream, too!  That's what I'd do after what you've achieved this week!  *

About to go tan and workout- will workout at the gym here in the neighborhood- I'm planning on doing the treadmill- and training my arms! 
My legs were Extremly sore yesterday and are still very tight today from doing them hardcore on thursday!!
My mom and I went to the Mall yesterday and she got a makeover--her hair looks Awesome. Makes me want a change.. but My hair is getting so long I just don't want to cut it.. LoL!! 

*Your hair is very long, too..... At least take a picture of it before you cut it because you have beautiful hair!  *

I got a new Buisness suit yesterday!  Black- It was regular $200. And I got it for $50. I was very excited. At this company I won't have to dress up too much- but I wanted a nice suit. Next week I'm buying a few new things. Just to get rid of the old clothes and old memories of my old job I know I'm silly..but that's what I have to do.
I'm glad though that they have a "casual-business" dresscode. any type of shoes can be worn..if you want to wear Jeans on a tuesday they don't care. The manager said they are there to work..  Oh Also- I get to choose my own hours. But once I do they must stay that way for a few months or forever if I like them. Can't change every day. I get to choose from:  7:30am to 4:30am   OR 8-5 OR 8:30-5:30 OR  9 to 6pm.   I think I'm choosing 7:30am to 4:30 pm. I am very productive in the mornings..and by 4pm I'm ready to jet--so that will be good. Then I can get home to my doggie! 

*That's cute... your doggie...   That is so awesome Stacey!  I'm so happy and proud of you for finding a job.  Your mind must be at such peace and ease.........  * 

*Have a great weekend as well!  I'm going to the beach tomorrow. That'll be my highlight!  *


----------



## atherjen (Jul 25, 2004)

MMM big cinnamon pretzels are evil.....  you deserve it darlin! Hope you had a FUN time!! 

Congrats on the new job hunnie!!  thats exciting!! and so are those buisness suits!! I have always wanted to wear those!  dont ask why but I watch those TV shows of woman wearing them and always think of it! haha I bet you will look gorgeous, even for work!!  

how long has your hair got? mines darn long, need a change. ideas?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2004)

Jill- Hey girl- How is your weekend going? Oh I thought of you when I found my suit Deal  LoL!!! 

*David*- Thanks so much for saying that about my hair. Oh don't worry I'm not cutting it. I love it long! My mom got a great new cut though.
Boy-- I could have never ate IceCream at a game--LoL! I have a super weak tummy and had to stick with a very very plain- no salt pretzel. Or I would have missed the entire game being in the bathroom. IceCream does sound good--Matt and I were drooling over everyone's yesterday and we said we may go to Marble Slab tonight. 

Ya Know David- My mind is Soooooooooo much at ease & Peace now its unbelievable! I feel so calm and happy that I have a job and a place to go now everyday. I have been so excited for myself. Today I woke up and said "yeah, I don't have to read the sunday paper for jobs" 

How are you--how's your weekend???


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2004)

Jen Hey honey! How are you?
Oh girl don't worry-- I got a plain-no salt pretzel-and Matt & I shared it  And we had a diet dr. Pepper to share. (drinks were $4.50)

How long is your hair getting? Mine is probably 2.5 inches past my boobs LoL! If you want a change but like having long hair--maybe put a lot of layers in it. Thats what I like to do! 

Oh I know, I love wearing suits. I like to look sexy in them. I feel very good when I wear them.


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> *David*- Thanks so much for saying that about my hair. Oh don't worry I'm not cutting it. I love it long! My mom got a great new cut though.
> *Is it all one length or do you have long layers in places?  When my hair was long, the hairdresser insisted on putting a few layers in!  I have to go get my hair cut again!  Is your mother's hair like yours or probably shorter?*
> 
> Boy-- I could have never ate IceCream at a game--LoL! I have a super weak tummy and had to stick with a very very plain- no salt pretzel. Or I would have missed the entire game being in the bathroom. IceCream does sound good--Matt and I were drooling over everyone's yesterday and we said we may go to Marble Slab tonight.
> ...



My weekend wasn't too bad but I almost thought I lost my "Bible"!  OK, not a Bible but all my contacts and leads etc. for the band that I was even digging in the back yard for it!    I found it!!!    So, do you start tomorrow (The Job)?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey David~ I start the job Next Monday---August 2nd!

My moms hair is very short- kinda like Reba McEntire's!
My hair has a few OLD layers in it--but most of it is all one length.

I'm glad you found your "bible" ~ That would have been horrible!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2004)

Monday July 26th

I have had a tummy ache since Friday-- I don't know what the deal is--its more in my upper tummy--like above the belly button area. It's really bothering me..today it's not AS bad.

I have noticed that Pilates is better for my legs than THE FIRM workouts--or just aerobics... Last week I did pilates 3 times instead of every day==and I think my legs looked better the when I did it 6 times a week. Although-they feel rock hard and very strong. But I like the Longness, and leanness that Pilates gives me

So As long as the tummy is up for it-I'm doing my pilates later.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 26, 2004)

What pilates tape are you doing?


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 26, 2004)

awesome stace! you are just getting better and better by the day! you are an inspiration as well! I love that you are so happy with your progress! that is truly the best part!

Im thinking about buying a pilates dvd.. can you suggest a good one?

have a great day girlie!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Andrea- I have Winsdor Pilates-- LOVEEEEE IT!!!

Lakergirl--thank you sooooooo much for saying that. I do feel really good in my own skin, and I'm very happy with my progress. Thanks so much sweetie!!!
I LOVE Winsdor Pilates So much-- I bought off the Info commercials. I have 4 Dvd's of them... One of them I use with their Winsdor sculpting band..
They have a great 55 minute DVD that I do A LOT! That's what I did today.  I have to say I can see a big improvement in my stomach (even though it's always been Flat- I have lines now And my legs are leaner from doing them. I totally recommend it!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2004)

OOPS sorry- It's Called Winsor Pilates


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 26, 2004)

THANKS STACE!

I have seen those infomercials, and I always wondered if they worked! hm, Im gonna see if i can get some! I bet its expensive to get it send to canada.. are they only available on tv? I wanna use smilies on here. but they are not working for whatever reason..

have a great night stacey!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey girl- No problem. I paid $39.99 but usually the set I got is 49.99
Try their website- www.winsorpilates.com  or maybe its www.winsor.com 

Hope you have a great night toooooooooooooooo


----------



## Stacey (Jul 27, 2004)

Today's workout- Tuesday July 27th

Power Yoga- 30 minutes
Pilates-  20 Minutes
The firm- Legs of steel--LOVE this cardio workout they have on this tape- it's 30 minutes long and I just drip in sweat

Tomorrow my mom & I are going to the Beach!! I can't wait!!!! We are leaving at 8:30am.  Be back super late- we like to shop on "the strand"--lots of neat little stores.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 28, 2004)

Congratulations on the new job Stacey.....I'm so proud of you.

Hope you're doing well sweetie.....Miss you bunches


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Tam!!! Thanks sooooo much!! 
I miss you too--give me a call when you get a chance sweetie!!! 
Hope your doing well!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 29, 2004)

When do you start your new job Stace?   I'll try to call you when I leave work this afternoon.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey honey! I start next monday--august 2nd! 
Thats cool- whenever you have time!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2004)

Do you have a current email address???  If so, email it to me so I can put you on the "Gracie's Here!" email list.


----------



## david (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey Stacey!  

Wishing you the best of luck with your new job starting tomorrow!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2004)

Butterfly-- Yes I do~ It's aprincess68@hotmail.com  YEAH I Can't wait for Gracie to be here--I know you can't either!!!!!!!!!!   I already have my card to send you when she comes..hehehehe    How are you feeling??


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2004)

David Thank you so much, I'm kinda nervous today!!!!!  But very excited as well. I just posted in your journal


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2004)

Sunday, August 1, 2004 (my birthday is in 11 days!!! )

Just relaxing today-went to the grocery store so I can pack my lunch everyday. I bought one of those lunch bags that keep your stuff cool.  Tomorrow I'm only packing an EAS Carb-control shake, some pretzels & strawberries to eat there..have no clue what I will be doing all day.

The past two days (Friday & Saturday) I literally shopped for 6 hours or more straight both days looking for work clothes. I have lost 10lbs. and nothing in the stores are fitting me. It's very Frustrating!!! I went to my fave. store (new york & company) and usually I wear a size 2 in their clothes... I could pull the pants out 3-4 inches in my waist, the but was sooo loose it looked yuck- But they didn't have any lower sizes. I did get 2 skirts there in X-Small only because they had the elastic waist band. My waist is like 20 inches right now. However this is soooo frustrating... I want new clothes. We went everywhere. At Target I was trying on JUNIOR sizes- Size 2 was huge on me. Sad to because they had some CUTE affordable clothes. Soooo needless to say I have kinda ate a lot this weekend to gain 5 lbs back. LOL.  
I did get some 3 new work tops though.

I did find that business suit 2 weeks ago thank god, so I'm wearing that tomorrow


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 1, 2004)

I feel your pain, except for me everything is too small, not too big.. sucks..


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 1, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Sunday, August 1, 2004 (my birthday is in 11 days!!! )
> 
> Just relaxing today-went to the grocery store so I can pack my lunch everyday. I bought one of those lunch bags that keep your stuff cool.  Tomorrow I'm only packing an EAS Carb-control shake, some pretzels & strawberries to eat there..have no clue what I will be doing all day.
> 
> ...


This may seem odd, but my mom sometimes shopped in the children's department. She was realllllly tiny. Often at places like Abercrombie, the styles are similar to what they carry for adults. Also, the prices are cheaper. Myself, I've occassionally shopped in the children's dept.   Probably good in terms of pant length because I am so short.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey Greeky~ Yep either way it sucks~ sorry babe. 

Aggie--thanks for the tips! I have shopped in the children's dept. before--just need more length. LoL!!

I had luck this afternoon at Old Navy. I got 3 pairs of nice workpants--size 1. They were on sale toooo! 24.50 (from $36) made it even better. Also bought 2 nice work tops. Yeah!!!  Made me feel mucho better.

Lordy I'm nervous about tomorrow. I'm about to go to sleep--or try too. It's early- 10:30. I have been going to bed at 1pm. But I got up early today. I gotta get up at 5:45am tomorrow...they want me there at 9am. Then the other days my shift will be 7:30am to 4:30pm (my choice) It does mean waking up earlier- but at least I will get home early. 

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## david (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey Stacey!!!  I see you online!!!  We're finishing up the final overdubs for the new songs tomorrow!!  Want a copy??  :eyebrows:  

Have a great day at work tomorrow!  BTW, I responded in my journal about what you said, too!    Your awesome girlie!  Stay cool!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey Stacey!! Good luck on your first work day honey!! I know you'll do GREAT!!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 2, 2004)

You'll do great at your new job Stacey-No playing on IM!!  

Congrats on the results, I think. If you are happy thats all that matters sweets. Even is your waist is the size of *1* of my legs!  The great thing about being such a small size is it is not the norm-when stuff goes on sale the size 5, 7, and 9's always go first and the teeny weeny sizes are left, FOR CHEAP!!! Yaaaaaaaa saving $$$$ is fun!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks David!! I need to go check out your journal. I'm sooo sleepy though right now and need to go to bed--longgg day!

JENNY-Thanks girlie--It was a great day!  I am actually going to be putting together a Manual for the new software the company will be changing too shortly. Another girl and myself have to write up, with lots of detailing, and pictures a 30+ chapter book on this new mortgage software so when all 86 company locations change to they have something to go buy. They wanted me to do it because their new software is very similar to the one I was use to using. I'm excited they picked me. The manager (WHO IS SOOOOOOOOO SWEEEET) said I had a lot of experience and they needed that. I'm excited. So I will be working on making this manual with this other girl (Who is Head Operations Coordinator) for the next 2 weeks. Then I will start my acutal job.  LoL!

There are sooo many people that work here. The company is HUGE- 2 floors. Lots & Lots of people I still have to meet.  But I'm excited. Everyone so far is really nice.  

Gotta go to bed now- Gotta wake up EARLY  
Cody & I went running/sprinting/powerwalking when I got home at 7pm--then I did some High intensity aerobics I made up as I went a long--did more sprints in my house,
Did Lunges with weights- and some work on my aerobic step.
Total workout was an 1.5 hours--VERY SWEATY. I even had bad cramps all day today-but still worked out good.

Meals were clean-
Bfast- Carb control bar thingie--yummm.
Lunch- 30gram. protein powder, small apple
Dinner- 6 oz. chicken, 3 strawberries, 1/3c. rice, one tortilla, 2 cups of lettuce
snack- 15 peanuts


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2004)

Jill--- Thanks girl- and yes it is a good thing I'm happy with Me. 
Ya know-here in Houston, the small sizes like Ones & Twos go super fast--SUCKS. But I was lucky to find my pants
Take care honey!


----------



## Jill (Aug 2, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Meals were clean-
> Bfast- Carb control bar thingie--yummm.
> Lunch- 30gram. protein powder, small apple
> Dinner- 6 oz. chicken, 3 strawberries, 1/3c. rice, one tortilla, 2 cups of lettuce
> snack- 15 peanuts



Do you think thats enough food hun?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 3, 2004)

No I don't- Didn't say it was 

I ate more today It was hard to plan food yesterday since it was my first day on the job.


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

Just watchin out for ya 

Glad you are enjoying your new job.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm soooo happy you like you're new job  Wohooo, life changes for both of us! I'm leaving in *6 days!!! * Crazy huh? It sure feels crazy, but a good crazy.
I hear ya on not getting enough food in, it's hard when you're busy with stuff, I have the same problem  
Have a great day hot stuff


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Angel!!!

Glad things are working out for you and the job sounds like soemthing you're very happy with!!!  Awesome!

Have a great day/night!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2004)

Jill~ Hey honey! Thanks for looking out for me  Hope you have a great weekend!!

JENNY~ Hey!! Thank you I know I can't believe your moving in 6 days!!!!! I'm so happy for you-- I know you and Justin are going to have a wonderful time in the States.  Are you all packed yet? It is hard to eat when people are pulling you all over the company--and I'm not quite sure about eating at the desk deal...haven't seen anyone do it. I am noticing that this place is a very Hardcore work environment..kinda slave driving-But in a good way if that makes since? I have been working 9.5 hour days...crazzzzzzzzzzzy--then sit in traffic for over an hour. Ugg. I do miss being at home with Cody. A LOT!!!!! I brought his pic, and Matt's picture with me today. I haven't seen Matt since SUNDAY!    He's been working overtime everynight and getting home at 1am or 2:30am.  Miss him bunches!!! Can't wait for the weekend. Although it's jampacked. 

Hope everyone is doing great!!! I miss this place. My work has a firewall set up- you can't go to ANYTHING on the internet--NOTHING. NoTHING at all. It's strange...but oh well. At least there is work to do. 

DAVID--Hey honeypie!!!  Miss talking to you!!!! I hope your getting some rest..now I'm pulling a "David" and getting like 4-5 hours of sleep every night--man I don't know how you run on less then that. 
Hope your great--Take care!


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> DAVID--Hey honeypie!!!  Miss talking to you!!!! I hope your getting some rest..now I'm pulling a "David" and getting like 4-5 hours of sleep every night--man I don't know how you run on less then that.
> Hope your great--Take care!



Hee Hee... you're too cute.  But I've always known that.  Pulling a "Me"?  Well, although I know it will never happened to you but I can give you a bit of advice.  Don't let your bod become accustomed to that because it is completely torture on your and it will learn how to kill your metabolism resulting in drastic weight gain!!  

My solution:  I am going to Orlando on Saturday and will be there for 10 days ( I will have a computer though)  and at that time, I am going to do what David "loved" to do and that is train morning and night!    Gloria Estefan said it best!  "Turn the Beat around!!!!"  ExACTLY!!!!    Anyway, the band will be up in Orlando on Wednesday and therefore, I will sacrifice my time for that moment and otherwise, back to being "me"!  Just me!  

Oh honey, I am now appointed as Promotions Manager for a sweet Gal named Melissa and yes, I am sending you over her demo soon!  (When I get back to Orlando of course!!)   

Well anyways, I am glad that things are going "You're Way" finally and you've always deserved "happiness!  You're lucky I'm not there to give you a huge hug!!!!  Congrats!

Oh, and I can now say this to you!


*GET SOME REST, STACEY!!!!   *


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree with Dave, GET SOME REST!! Sweets, 9.5 hours?? That can't be right.. Are you supposed to work that long all the time??
try to get some sleep honey, I am a cranky girrrrl if I sleep less than 7 hours 

Have a great weekend


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 6, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Don't let your bod become accustomed to that because it is completely torture on your and it will learn how to kill your metabolism resulting in drastic weight gain!!



What do you mean by this david? Have I screwed myself by not sleeping enough?

Stacey-wow, they have you working so much already, I just hope it doesn't get that bad-slave driving kind of way because then you will have to look for another job!


----------



## david (Aug 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> What do you mean by this david? Have I screwed myself by not sleeping enough?
> 
> 
> > I don't know if really you have because it has for me for the fact that the lack of sleep has been occuring for the past 2.5 months.  It's taken  a long time to stunt my metabolism but hopefully as I hibernate in Central Florida, I can change this all around!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> My work has a firewall set up- you can't go to ANYTHING on the internet--NOTHING. NoTHING at all. It's strange...but oh well. At least there is work to do.


Now that is not right at all!


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2004)

Hows it going darlin? You must be too busy at your new job.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 11, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hee Hee... you're too cute.  But I've always known that.  Pulling a "Me"?  Well, although I know it will never happened to you but I can give you a bit of advice.  Don't let your bod become accustomed to that because it is completely torture on your and it will learn how to kill your metabolism resulting in drastic weight gain!!
> 
> My solution:  I am going to Orlando on Saturday and will be there for 10 days ( I will have a computer though)  and at that time, I am going to do what David "loved" to do and that is train morning and night!    Gloria Estefan said it best!  "Turn the Beat around!!!!"  ExACTLY!!!!    Anyway, the band will be up in Orlando on Wednesday and therefore, I will sacrifice my time for that moment and otherwise, back to being "me"!  Just me!
> 
> ...



David you are too Funny!!!    I just sent you an AOL email (Finally)  LOVE THE BIRTHDAY CARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thank You

I am getting a little more sleep now--about 6-7 hours a night. It's my fault because I stay up late waiting on Matt to get home, visit with him a little bit then off to bed at 11pm (thats only a 30 min. visit with him)..but the nights he works till 2am I get to bed earlier

Ohhh---can't wait to hear that new girl!!!!  
Have a wonderful time in Orlando!!!! You deserve a lot of "All About Me" days!!!

My mom will be home from work soon ( I got off at 4pm) and we are going to celebrate my bday. 

Have fun in Orlando


----------



## Stacey (Aug 11, 2004)

Jenny--Hey honey! How are you? Oh girl I only worked those hours maybe 2 times a week--don't worry   

When is your Move???? I read your packing. FUN FUN FUN!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 11, 2004)

Jill~~~  Hey- Yep I have been busy at work-and we have no internet access-but I'm actually happy about that!
And at home-my Computer is acting up big time. I maybe able to post one thing a night--then it turns off.
How are you honey??


----------



## Stacey (Aug 11, 2004)

Quick Update:
Today is my 25th birthday--Really doesn't feel like it- I guess b/c I have never worked on my birthday. I put on EXTRA moistrizer this morning b/c I'm soooo afraid of getting old!!  
All in all its a great day! My boss gave me lotion from Bath & Body works--and another girl gave me baloons. Now I'm at my Moms house-we are going to cook dinner (Baked Chicken & Rice)

Work is going good! I like it a lot!  I'm doing a lot of computer work --like doing Reports in Microsoft Excel--and also writing a "how-to" manual on this new Mortgage software the company is switching to.

Workouts & Meals are great!! I am working out everyday for at least one hour--and eating pretty clean (With of course a small snack- like chex mix-after dinner.

I keep my meals & workouts in a Journal at home (And I take it to work w/ me--so I write down everything that's going in me!) I'm proud of myself--and that's all that matters! 

Hope everyone is doing WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

Old my azz.

I'll be 38 this year so HUSH!!!   lol

I hope you have a great birthday night.....


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLIE!!!!!*


----------



## Stacey (Aug 11, 2004)

JODIE!! You Look AWESOME~ AND my goal is to look like you when I'm 38!!! )
THANKS HONEY!

JILL~~ THANK YOU SWEETIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 11, 2004)

Just in case you didn't check open chat, there is a happy birthday thread for you hon..

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! Don't worry about getting older, you have such a youthful looking face and haven't you noticed how young fit women look! You have nothing to worry about I promise!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Old my azz.
> 
> I'll be 38 this year so HUSH!!!   lol



me too ... but I look 18  

Glas you had a great bday Stacey.


----------



## DrChiro (Aug 12, 2004)

hey...my birthday is Friday (27)...we should have had Jodie bake us both cakes...she makes some damn good ones.....happy late birthday!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2004)

Guess what?!?!?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35224


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2004)

oh wow! I didn't know there was a thread in open chat for me--thanks Greeky!! And thank you for saying that sweet stuff! You are right-women you workout do look a lot younger!! 

Thanks Dr.Chiro! 

OMG BUTTERFLLY?!!! DID YOU HAVE YOUR BABY?????????


----------



## atherjen (Aug 15, 2004)

Hope all is well Stace!  How have you been?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2004)

hey Jen!  Thanks honey! I have been sick since last Thursday with the flu! Lots of sneezing, sore throat, fever, watery eyes--Etc. YUCK! I wanna feel better soon because we are having awesome weather here!! All I did this weekend was lay on the couch or in my bed.

How are you?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 15, 2004)

Im really sorry to hear that you are feeling under the weather  I hope that you get better soon  

Ive been great, things are going super, minus all the crazie rain.


----------



## david (Aug 15, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> hey Jen!  Thanks honey! I have been sick since last Thursday with the flu! Lots of sneezing, sore throat, fever, watery eyes--Etc. YUCK! I wanna feel better soon because we are having awesome weather here!! All I did this weekend was lay on the couch or in my bed.
> 
> How are you?



Sorry to hear about that, Stacey.  I hope you get better soon!!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Stacey, good luck with you pregnancy goals.
Hope you are feeling better soon and if you need a couple of kids to practice playing mum with just hollah you can take mine!!! lol


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Jen, David & Britchick!!! 

I am starting to feel better-- I managed to workout right after work today- 30 minutes on treadmill- rotating with Sprints/jogging/ and fast walking w/ incline at 10+
SWEATY
Weights are going to be at 8pm--- Bis/tris


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

I miss you are aound here!!!! Glad all is well

I was reading a post in Fitgirls journal from you. ALL ive been seeing these last 2 weeks is prego girls, EVERYWHERE too!!!  I think its a sign...  I might have to admit that I am sort of kind of maybe getting the pregnacy 'itch'!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Stacey,

Hope you're feeling better.

How are things going for you and your new job??

Miss ya.
Babs


----------



## Stacey (Aug 17, 2004)

JILLY!!! Hey honey! I miss being on Ironmag toooooooo!! I miss you guys!
Really..your getting the ITCH!! COOOOOL!!!!!!!!! I wish I didn't have the itch... I keep scratching and nothing is happening... LoL! 

My job is going really good--- I'm sooooo busy there. My boss loves me so that is really good!  I do a lot of work for her!! Most people at the company don't even see her. It's crazy! I am worn out though-- I get there at 7:10am---and leave around 4:15-- just makes a LONG day. When ever I get sleepy I go and walk the stairs. Thats always fun! LoL... Sometimes I have to make myself go back to work though. hehe.

Hope your doing good. I saw your getting your grass tonight in your yard! Yeah!! I have been having to water mine EVERY night because of the dang heat here. Gotta keep it green
Take care babe!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Babsie!!! How are ya?? I read in Jodie's journal about you hoping to be pregnant this month--good luck honey!! I sure hope you don't need surgery!!!
Your in my thoughts!!!
I was feeling better yesterday--and now today I feel a LOT worse... I'm debating on working out?!! Hmmmm??? I reallllly want tooo..but have NO energy too. But now that I came on here to Ironmag..I'm getting the itch too. LoL

Take care sweets!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm just tired of "planning BD."  And, if I stop trying, that's one less pill I'll have to take.   It would be nice to be preggo this month, but it'd also be nice to be lean.  wish in one hand.....doo in the other! 

The "itch," I'm with ya!!!  Hubby wanted to get new nike shoes for work and so we went to the mall.  Finish line.  They were having sales AND, all I could focus on were, gym clothes, sports bra, new gym shoes.........then I drifted off into lala land.........dreaming of what it would feel like to start all over...ugh.....  So, I bought new gym clothes (cause it's gonna be a new start), shoes, arches, sock, bras, etc.....I'm REALLY EXCITED to start back.  It won't be for another week or so, cause I'll need to wait on test results and permission from my doctor to life weights.

Are you just sick or is it the Endo causing you pain?

Babs


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

Does going up the stairs give you energy?  

Normal people (hence not fit) would just sit around or get an iced coffee 

It's all those little habits that add up.. Note to self: STAIRS when tired! lol


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

For me, it depends on the mood I'm in.


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> JILLY!!! Hey honey! I miss being on Ironmag toooooooo!! I miss you guys!
> Really..your getting the ITCH!! COOOOOL!!!!!!!!! I wish I didn't have the itch... I keep scratching and nothing is happening... LoL!
> 
> My job is going really good--- I'm sooooo busy there. My boss loves me so that is really good!  I do a lot of work for her!! Most people at the company don't even see her. It's crazy! I am worn out though-- I get there at 7:10am---and leave around 4:15-- just makes a LONG day. When ever I get sleepy I go and walk the stairs. Thats always fun! LoL... Sometimes I have to make myself go back to work though. hehe.
> ...



Hey Stacey!!!  

I must share something in common with you all and that I wished I could be on a little more, too! (IM.com)  I am so happy that things are going well for you at your job!  Awesome!!!!

However, I am not getting that "itch" though!  

Anyhoo, I have to run to Port St. Lucie (an hour drive) so OFF I go.  Maybe be back online later... maybe.  Have a great week and I miss talking to ya!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> oh wow! I didn't know there was a thread in open chat for me--thanks Greeky!! And thank you for saying that sweet stuff! You are right-women you workout do look a lot younger!!
> 
> Thanks Dr.Chiro!
> 
> OMG BUTTERFLLY?!!! DID YOU HAVE YOUR BABY?????????


Yep!  See how smart she is http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17301


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2004)

Oh make sure you check out my photo gallery for more pics of Gracie


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Stace!! Glad your liking your job hun! Hope you had a super birthday   !  Happy belated!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 24, 2004)

Stace where are you?  Hope that everythings ok and your feeling alright!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Stacey!

I thought I 'd get this in before we lose power for a few days!

Hope all is well with you, the family and the job!

Miss ya!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Stacey

You busy??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 8, 2004)

has anyone talked to Stacey?????


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> has anyone talked to Stacey?????




Just briefly... she's real busy at work lately!  Otherwise, she's still a lil' angel-pie!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2004)

I miiiiss you stace!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

Stacey


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 14, 2004)

David...tell her to email me!!!!  please


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey Dave-
Tell babsi to email me...ahh nevermind, I'll do it myself!
Hiya babs! How are ya!



Hiya Stace!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 14, 2004)

LMBO....B, you're funny!!!  I'm doing okay.  how are you?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

am doing ok! Been going thru alot of things...will have to tell you about them sometime..
More importantly, how are YOU doing? Feeling?
So...has anyone told you...today how lovely you look in your avi?


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> David...tell her to email me!!!!  please



I will!!    I have a feeling that she may log onto tonight but otherwise, I will let her know!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 14, 2004)

LOL...you just like my booty.....  But thank you

I hope you've been going through a lot of GOOD things...AND YES, do share with me sometime. (my journal is just around the corner.)

I'm feeling great!  Could be skinnier, but you know how that goes.  Trying to get pregnant and a strict diet, do not go hand in hand.  I've decided to finish trying this month and next...then call it quits for about 6months or so.  Not sure. 

How about you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 14, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I will!!    I have a feeling that she may log onto tonight but otherwise, I will let her know!




Thank you


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Quick Update:
> Today is my 25th birthday--Really doesn't feel like it- I guess b/c I have never worked on my birthday. I put on EXTRA moistrizer this morning b/c I'm soooo afraid of getting old!! :


first! Happy BELATED B-day! (only a month and couple days off..)
2nd...OLD?!?! you're still wet behind the ears! 25...perfect age. Enjoy it!
and I missed that you got a new job? Still in mortgages?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> LOL...you just like my booty.....  But thank you
> 
> I hope you've been going through a lot of GOOD things...AND YES, do share with me sometime. (my journal is just around the corner.)
> 
> ...


I cannot lie, I do like the booty! But i like the whole package. We've always gotten along great.
Wish they were good...but no. SOme of it is about over..the other...still in the air.
Giving up...dieting or getting preggers for 6 months? Personally, I'd drop the diet..the otehr is too much fun! (and great source of cardio!)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I cannot lie, I do like the booty! But i like the whole package. We've always gotten along great.
> Wish they were good...but no. SOme of it is about over..the other...still in the air.
> Giving up...dieting or getting preggers for 6 months? Personally, I'd drop the diet..the otehr is too much fun! (and great source of cardio!)




Burner - I agree.  We've never spat over anything and we get along great!  I believe our B-days (or something)is on the same day??  Must have something to do with that   Not to sound egotystical (sp), but I do have a nice package (keep it clean).....in more ways than one.  I learned a lot about myself when I took disability and started counseling.  I'm glad to have you as a friend.

Giving up getting preggers for 6 months.  yes its fun, but when fun turns into work.....count me out...unless of course it's working hard in a gym.  

okay...now about my booty......how long before I get it back?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Burner - I agree.  We've never spat over anything and we get along great!  I believe our B-days (or something)is on the same day??  Must have something to do with that   Not to sound egotystical (sp), but I do have a nice package (keep it clean).....in more ways than one.  I learned a lot about myself when I took disability and started counseling.  I'm glad to have you as a friend.
> 
> Giving up getting preggers for 6 months.  yes its fun, but when fun turns into work.....count me out...unless of course it's working hard in a gym.
> 
> okay...now about my booty......how long before I get it back?


Yep, Dec. 1, baby!
Nice package? Hell yeah! I hope I am as lucky as your hubby when it is time for me to get married. (that is part of the problem..will tell you about it sometime..girl problems..)
How long before you get it back? Let's see...eat a healty, balanced diet, train hard, yet smart; Get into your builfing and burinng zone..and at least keep doing the 'trying to get preggers' routine...which as stated above is great cardio and works abs, thighs, booty and all other invlovled musles from different positions..er..angles...hmm...
prognosis:
SOON!
And...we want pics! Before, during and after.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi sweetie 


How are things with you?

Seeing my doc this Friday and I'm hoping he will say I can go back to the gym.  Then I'll start a new journal.


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Stacey!

I see you, angel!!!!  I have your email, will reply a little bit later!!!


----------



## david (Sep 25, 2004)

Angel,

I sent an email over to your AOL for this weekend!

Hope all is well!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 23, 2004)

Anyone interested,  I spoke to Stacey's mom and she is out of surgery and doing well.   The doc told mom that they got everything cleaned out.  They also biopsied the largest cyst and it was not cancerous....we are all thankful to God about that.   They did have to remove one little bity piece of one of her ovaries, but not both, so that is also good.   


When I spoke to her mom, she was just 20 min out of surgery and mom had not seen  her yet.  But she said all is well and she will be good as new.

Prayers for Stacey's speedy recovery!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey Stac!
Get better soon! Glad to hear that it went well! You'll be back in no time!

Thanks for the update, Tam!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 24, 2004)

yeah ... great news!
Hope you come back soon miss Stacey. 
Have a great Christmas


----------



## david (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi Stacey!

Great news, indeed!  I will be emailing you VERY soon and sending your belated package!  

Thanks Fitgirl for the update!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey hottie! Speedy recovery!
Merry Christmas!


----------

